# Sticky  Game:last post wins!



## coupe_mania29

just as it says in the title! lol see how long this lasts! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho

coupe_mania29 said:


> just as it says in the title! lol see how long this lasts! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

What do I win?


----------



## mac's TT

nothing..........yet


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Who's winning?


----------



## mac's TT

me....so far


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do I win?


----------



## GoingTTooFast

I hope I don't win.


----------



## Dotti




----------



## mighTy Tee

GoingTTooFast said:


> I hope I don't win.


So do I


----------



## mike_bailey

Why we playing a game - thought we only did this on Fridays?


----------



## Kell

A mod could win this easily.

Post.

Then lock the thread.


----------



## BorderFox

Kell said:


> A mod could win this easily.
> 
> Post.
> 
> Then lock the thread.


That would be cheating


----------



## Irish Sancho

BorderFox said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mod could win this easily.
> 
> Post.
> 
> Then lock the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cheating
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't.


----------



## mighTy Tee

If only I were a moderator


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and the winner is :?: :?: :?:


----------



## mac's TT

Anyone know the result ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:


> Anyone know the result ?


sorry i dont know the result but you didnt win m8 :wink: :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

I am now, and if I don't win I'll pull the plug on the black tie dinner :evil:


----------



## mike_bailey

The next one to post is a cissy


----------



## Hev

yeah!!!!! but I'm a girl anyway 

Hev x


----------



## coupe_mania29

well i can see whos winning so far!!! lol 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

:roll:


----------



## Hev

<ahem>............ you lot should know by now............ women ALWAYS have the last word! 

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac

It's bound to be me cos I always kill a thread with my posts!! :?


----------



## Hev

awwwww bless :roll:

Hev x


----------



## fastasflip

sssshhhhh.............I'm in the lead [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## coupe_mania29

not any more you aint!!! hehe 8) :lol:


----------



## saint

What's this all about?


----------



## fastasflip

ON BEHALF OF THE MODERATORS THIS POST IS NOW LOCKED

and fastasflip wins


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> What's this all about?


Try reading the start of a thread for a change! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## fastasflip

LOCKED AGAIN :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

This one might set a record!


----------



## NaughTTy

TT2BMW said:


> This one might set a record!


Got a long way to go to beat Kell's one - over 100 pages if I remember rightly :roll:


----------



## coupe_mania29

na hes only kidding right... ?? :lol:


----------



## coupe_mania29

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one might set a record!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a long way to go to beat Kell's one - over 100 pages if I remember rightly :roll:
Click to expand...

oh good theres a record to beat eh!!! lol


----------



## saint

It'll only work if it's renamed - ScoTTish TT meet!


----------



## John C

By posting to the thread directly after this post you are agreeing to pay me Â£80,000 so I can get my R8.

Go on then..

(I won)


----------



## Irish Sancho

jacTT225 said:


> By posting to the thread directly after this post you are agreeing to pay me Â£80,000 so I can get my R8.
> 
> Go on then..
> 
> (I won)


No I won.


----------



## Irish Sancho

Irish Sancho said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By posting to the thread directly after this post you are agreeing to pay me Â£80,000 so I can get my R8.
> 
> Go on then..
> 
> (I won)
> 
> 
> 
> No I won.
Click to expand...

And now I win again.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> It'll only work if it's renamed - ScoTTish TT meet!


Is that with or without pics? 

Hev x


----------



## LakesTTer

2nd public warning


----------



## Hev

LakesTTer said:


> 2nd public warning


For who? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## fastasflip

Hehe..............you've all been caught snoozing, I win.


----------



## M T Pickering

Morning! is it me :roll:


----------



## TTej

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< THE WINNER


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Any results in yet?


----------



## coupe_mania29

yep results just in.... i win!! :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

coupe_mania29 said:


> yep results just in.... i win!! :lol:


Congratulations!!!!!!!!

Bugger.


----------



## johnnyboy

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] Boring [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## saint

<pokes with stick>


----------



## GoingTTooFast

saint said:


> <pokes with stick>


Pervert. :wink:


----------



## Guest

[smiley=stop.gif] i win


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> [smiley=stop.gif] i win


What was your prize :wink:


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] i win
> 
> 
> 
> What was your prize :wink:
Click to expand...

a pie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] i win
> 
> 
> 
> What was your prize :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a pie
Click to expand...

  No way :!: now I am going to win no matter what


----------



## M T Pickering

you wanna bet! :roll:


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] i win
> 
> 
> 
> What was your prize :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way :!: now I am going to win no matter what
Click to expand...

erm, did i say pie, i meant.....pea - a frozen pea is the prize


----------



## Irish Sancho

Look over there.....its Batman.

I win.


----------



## Guest

Irish Sancho said:


> Look over there.....its Batman.


which direction :?: :lol:


----------



## Nem

south west I think...


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> south west I think...


thanks :-*


----------



## NaughTTy

There'll be a moderator along in a minute to lock this thread....not because it's boring but because they'll win :wink:


----------



## Nem

I'll protest!

Nick


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> I'll protest!
> 
> Nick


me too! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

But it will have to be on a different thread :roll:


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> But it will have to be on a different thread :roll:


really? :?:


----------



## Nem

Would have thought so.

[oscar nomination speach]*They may lock our thread, but they'll never stop us posting!*[/oscar nomination speach]

Nick


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> Would have thought so.
> 
> They may lock our thread, but they'll never stop us posting!
> 
> Nick


----------



## Nem

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would have thought so.
> 
> They may lock our thread, but they'll never stop us posting!
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Exactly what I had in my mind!

Nick


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would have thought so.
> 
> They may lock our thread, but they'll never stop us posting!
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I had in my mind!
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

if you paint your face like William Wallace, you'll be camouflaged next to your car! :lol:


----------



## Nem

LOL!

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Get on with some work you two :roll:


----------



## Nem

no!


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Get on with some *work* you two :roll:


whats that?


----------



## TTotal

Didnt last long then........


----------



## coupe_mania29

8)


----------



## coupe_mania29

8)


----------



## Guest

8)


----------



## TTotal

:x


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> :x


 :lol:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Guest

[smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Guest

oh, so its a cometition to see who's is biggest, huh :lol:


----------



## Guest

try this:


----------



## TTotal

You should see a doctor about your yellow skin.


----------



## Nem




----------



## TTotal

My face is normal...


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> You should see a doctor about your yellow skin.


'tis all that yellow snow i eat


----------



## Irish Sancho

The next person to post in this thread likes to eat their own faeces. :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Thats childish, anyhow who would eat somebody elses?


----------



## coupe_mania29

hmmm... nice!"


----------



## Guest

coupe_mania29 said:


> hmmm... nice!"


sample sent in the post :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Thats childish, anyhow who would eat somebody elses?


Maybe you're just getting old....and I don't want to know how it tastes. Yuck! Shame on you.


----------



## Nem

Anyway, lets get back on topic please...



Nick


----------



## Irish Sancho

Nem said:


> Anyway, lets get back on topic please...
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


The topic was making the last post...its all on topic!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## GoingTTooFast

AndyRoo_TT said:


>


Is that Victoria Beckham?


----------



## Guest

GoingTTooFast said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Victoria Beckham?
Click to expand...

no, because that cartoon has boobs :lol:


----------



## TTotal

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


----------



## TTotal

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


----------



## TTotal

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


----------



## TTotal

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


----------



## TTotal

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


----------



## TTotal

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


----------



## TTotal

:roll:


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3


You losing the plot old timer?


----------



## TTotal

http://www.wolo-mfg.com/837.wav


----------



## Guest

no speakers on work computer


----------



## TTotal

Pardon?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> no speakers on work computer


You are not missing much :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Just a bit horny


----------



## saint

<bump>


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Just a bit horny


----------



## Guest

saint said:


> <bump>


watch where you're going! :lol:

you best see Hev about another set of glasses


----------



## TTotal

Irish Sancho said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit horny
Click to expand...

My ram is better than yours pal


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit horny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ram is better than yours pal
Click to expand...

Iz you a rapper or a dealer? 8)


----------



## Guest

Irish Sancho said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit horny
Click to expand...

check out the beard on that ram! :lol: :lol:

good find!


----------



## TTotal

What is the longest beard in the world for a female?

With the longest hair in her beard measuring 11 inches - 27.9 cm., Vivian Wheeler of Illinois is blessed with having the longest beard for a female.

Her father insisted she start shaving at the age of 7, but since 1993 Vivian Wheeler has not, letting her beard grow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


>


Thats not a woman thats a bloke in a dress


----------



## TTotal

Andy, amazed you know the differance coming from up there! :lol:

Would have thought that she was quite a looker compared with Geordie lasses


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Andy, amazed you know the differance coming from up there! :lol:
> 
> Would have thought that she was quite a looker compared with Geordie lasses


The only reason I know it is a bloke is I used to go out with his sister and she had a better beard :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Met this gal up in Sunderland, that was the prettiest sow up there!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Met this gal up in Sunderland, that was the prettiest sow up there!


I know her what you are not telling us John is she turned you down when you asked her for a date :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> What is the longest beard in the world for a female?
> 
> With the longest hair in her beard measuring 11 inches - 27.9 cm., Vivian Wheeler of Illinois is blessed with having the longest beard for a female.
> 
> Her father insisted she start shaving at the age of 7, but since 1993 Vivian Wheeler has not, letting her beard grow.


 :lol:


----------



## coupe_mania29

hehe, im still winning i see.... lol :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho

coupe_mania29 said:


> hehe, im still winning i see.... lol :lol:


Congrats!


----------



## Guest

Irish Sancho said:


> coupe_mania29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, im still winning i see.... lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe_mania29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, im still winning i see.... lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Wow how many winners is that we have had


----------



## Irish Sancho

YELLOW_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe_mania29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, im still winning i see.... lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how many winners is that we have had
Click to expand...

Everyone's a winner!


----------



## TTotal

Me too !


----------



## mac's TT

Irish Sancho said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe_mania29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, im still winning i see.... lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how many winners is that we have had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's a winner!
Click to expand...

That's the truth :wink:


----------



## TTotal

I agree


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> I agree


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint

Is it over yet?


----------



## John C

nope


----------



## fastasflip

8)


----------



## mac's TT

not long now :wink:


----------



## saint

FU JC


----------



## John C

:evil:

:twisted:


----------



## John C

does that count?


----------



## John C

guess that does


----------



## mac's TT

Not sure need to check the rules, get back to you on it.


----------



## John C

thanks!

mh ha ha ha


----------



## John C

This one must win surely, it's my 2000 post!


----------



## Hev

no it wasn't, it was your 2001st post - saying stuff twice doesn't count

(wakey wakey - unlike our friend :wink

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT

Some of us have to work in between posts


----------



## saint

so who's cheating?


----------



## Hev

mac's TT said:


> Some of us have to work in between posts


some of us don't - although we do need to work in the morning 

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT

Well nighty night [smiley=sleeping.gif]

I'll take care of the thread till 07:00


----------



## saint

cya


----------



## johnnyboy

Is it finished yet?


----------



## saint

dunno


----------



## mac's TT

Somethings happened Scotland is the only country awake, did the bomb drop? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## johnnyboy

Nae bother to us big man, in my case it's called the nightshift


----------



## mac's TT

Same here m8


----------



## Hev

mac's TT said:


> Somethings happened Scotland is the only country awake, did the bomb drop? [smiley=bomb.gif]


nah, we're just sado's! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

indeed


----------



## mac's TT

Speak for yourself, Some of us are keeping the wheels of industry turning [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## johnnyboy

Roll on 6


----------



## saint

is it not roll on 3 in the film?


----------



## johnnyboy

what film are we talking about a bluey :lol:


----------



## saint

depnds of if it's from irc or ......

nah the green mile


----------



## johnnyboy

I have never seen it but other half raves on about it will need to look out for it.


----------



## Hev

mac's TT said:


> Speak for yourself, Some of us are keeping the wheels of industry turning [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]


While the rest of us fart about on here!

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Hev said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, Some of us are keeping the wheels of industry turning [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> While the rest of us fart about on here!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hey i do a serious job...............................HAHA


----------



## saint

too much fibre in your diet.

I just suffer from alcoholism


----------



## mac's TT

Hev said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, Some of us are keeping the wheels of industry turning [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> While the rest of us fart about on here!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Precisely

too much fibre in your diet.

I just suffer from alcoholism

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I just suffer from alcoholism


that is evident tonight!

Hev x


----------



## saint

U spying on me?


----------



## Hev

you got a complex?

Hev x


----------



## fastasflip

,.


----------



## mac's TT

Quiet tonight :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy

Almost finished 2hrs to go


----------



## mac's TT

30 mins to go. Who is going to look after the thread then?


----------



## BorderFox

I ll keep it going `til the day shift arrives


----------



## proteu5

Morning [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## John C

is it, what, already?


----------



## Irish Sancho

Morning.


----------



## saint

<yawn>


----------



## Chip_iTT

is it too late to win now?

been doing tax return - TODAYS the LAST DAY etc...


----------



## mac's TT

probably


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:


> probably


I would'nt be so sure


----------



## mac's TT

You might be right Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:


> You might be right Andy


Me right now that would be a first [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## a18eem

yes....I win [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## pete.w

not so fast [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Irish Sancho

a18eem said:


> yes....I win [smiley=jester.gif]


Well done.


----------



## mac's TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Me right now that would be a first [smiley=dunce2.gif]
Click to expand...

I said might Andy


----------



## TTotal

Aha I get the prize as you are all down the pub ! :lol:


----------



## BorderFox

Liverpool Lost, so I am sitting in


----------



## TTotal

Who ?


----------



## TTotal

Who ?


----------



## garyc

..to think some do say that the Forum's going downhill.


----------



## mac's TT

Who!!!! name names


----------



## TTotal

It'll be in tomorrow's Sunday Sport :roll:


----------



## Irish Sancho

garyc said:


> ..to think some do say that the Forum's going downhill.


Would it be the same person that thinks newbies are fair game?


----------



## TTotal

Or is it Marmaladepot ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

This Thread is now locked I win


----------



## TTotal

Unpicked... :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Unpicked... :lol:


----------



## TTotal

And now locked properly


----------



## garyc

Irish Sancho said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..to think some do say that the Forum's going downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be the same person that thinks newbies are fair game?
Click to expand...

Some = plural :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Thought you wouldnt be out boating Gary, you should have seen it out at Lee on Solent just now


----------



## Irish Sancho

garyc said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..to think some do say that the Forum's going downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be the same person that thinks newbies are fair game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some = plural :wink:
Click to expand...

In this case?


----------



## TTotal

Or in this case?


----------



## Hev

Someone not won this yet? 









Hev x


----------



## Guest

OK officially I win

next post buys us all drinks :lol:

\/


----------



## silkman

Everyone, I'm buying drinks to the bar next to my place.

:wink:


----------



## coupe_mania29

and wheres that?? lol 8)


----------



## garyc

TTotal said:


> Thought you wouldnt be out boating Gary, you should have seen it out at Lee on Solent just now


Screaming its ring out eh? :wink: Done that enough times -sunday papers and a roastie suit better these days.

Not been out for weeks. Bit of a rum summer for boating, if you know what I mean John... Didn't reallt get full use of new boat. 

Anyway, currently under voluntary 'House Arrest' awaiting arrival of small mewing creature.

Ho hum. :wink:


----------



## coupe_mania29

does anyone know whos winning!


----------



## Guest

coupe_mania29 said:


> does anyone know whos winning!


me


----------



## mighTy Tee

Is this thread still running :roll:


----------



## mac's TT

Maybes aye........ maybes naw


----------



## Guest

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Irish Sancho

mighTy Tee said:


> Is this thread still running :roll:


Don't think so.


----------



## TTotal

Are you really sure though :?


----------



## X4RCN

tis moi!! 

karen


----------



## quattronics

maybe someone else's turn to win?


----------



## X4RCN

don't fink so!! 

this could go on for sometime!!

karen


----------



## il padrino

Nope, I win now !!


----------



## TTotal

What ever you say boss


----------



## il padrino

TTotal said:


> What ever you say boss


Thank you for letting me win, this is a favour i will not forget. But I must re-iterate I win, game over. Buenosera signor. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## X4RCN

you lose!!

I love a challenge...... BATTLE OF THE SEXES BEGIN!!

come on girls lets thrash them!!

karen :-*


----------



## Sim

il padrino said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me win, this is a favour i will not forget. But I must re-iterate I win, game over. Buenosera signor. [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Nice picture.

The person who posts next is a wonky :-*


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## Sim

Wonky :wink:


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## X4RCN

wahhhehhhh!!

we have a wonky Sim!!!

i new someone would not be able to resist :lol:

karen


----------



## Hev

ahhhh, but if you are picking on me, you are leaving some other poor sod alone ................. just doing my 'bit'



Hev x


----------



## il padrino

Which makes me the winner!!!!! Woooooohoooooooooooo


----------



## X4RCN

whos' the winner 

as i was saying, until i was interupted!!  .... the next person gets the drinks in at the next meet 

karen


----------



## Sim

I will bring the 120 cans of Pepsi Max I got from Asda. Call me a chav  :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sim said:


> I will bring the 120 cans of Pepsi Max I got from Asda. Call me a chav  :roll:


Chav


----------



## il padrino

I'll have a pint of paint stripper with a Super Tennents Chaser please.

It's not a problem it's a gift, It's not a problem it's a gift, It's not a problem it's a gift, It's not a problem it's a gift, It's not a problem it's a gift.


----------



## Irish Sancho

Sim said:


> I will bring the 120 cans of Pepsi Max I got from Asda. Call me a chav  :roll:


I'll have a DVRBS.


----------



## KJM




----------



## Hev

KJM said:


>


You've seen some of the guys on here then? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## X4RCN

what, i did not get any of that! :? 
karen


----------



## KJM

:lol: Yep it's strange many of them look like this -


----------



## X4RCN

oh and 


karen


----------



## Hev

KJM said:


> :lol: Yep it's strange many of them look like this -


............. and others ..................









Hev x


----------



## quattronics

[smiley=computer.gif]

The men are winning again!!!


----------



## coupe_mania29

always! hehe! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

quattronics said:


> [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> The men are winning again!!!


At the mo but when was the last time we men ever got the last word in


----------



## KJM

YELLOW_TT said:


> quattronics said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> The men are winning again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At the mo but when was the last time we men ever got the last word in
Click to expand...

Never! *cue evil laugh* :-*


----------



## TSCN

KJM said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quattronics said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> The men are winning again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At the mo but when was the last time we men ever got the last word in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never! *cue evil laugh* :-*
Click to expand...

Yeha - in my relationship I ALWAYS get the last two words in with my girlfriend. However, they are usually "Yes Dear".

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

I'm thinking of a comment I can put that will get the thread locked by the Mods and then, mu-ha-ha, I win!!


----------



## Sim

That was my idea you Tw*T :wink:


----------



## TTej

8)


----------



## Private Prozac

Sim said:


> That was my idea you Tw*T :wink:


Why don't you go **** yourself and shove your ******* comments up your ******* ****. You ******* smelly cunt!

.........do you think that would do it? :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Cuh ! Neil you doodah ! <- uncorrected version


----------



## Private Prozac

God. I knew you'd show you ragged old mug soon! :wink:

I sometimes feel like I have a dual identity and sometimes I'm on as me and then I have a flip and log on as TTotal! Scares the cr4p out of me it does.


----------



## Irish Sancho

Look, its Wonder Woman!!

I win, losers!


----------



## TTotal

TT2BMW said:


> God. I knew you'd show you ragged old mug soon! :wink:
> 
> I sometimes feel like I have a dual identity and sometimes I'm on as me and then I have a flip and log on as TTotal! Scares the cr4p out of me it does.












B O O !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> God. I knew you'd show you ragged old mug soon! :wink:
> 
> I sometimes feel like I have a dual identity and sometimes I'm on as me and then I have a flip and log on as TTotal! Scares the cr4p out of me it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B O O !
Click to expand...

Jesus you frightened the crap out of me John
That pic is going above the fire to keep the kids off :lol: :lol:
Not that I can afford to light it being so poor up north


----------



## Private Prozac

LMFAO @ TTotal.

That has really put the willys up me now! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

You'll be relieved to know that they are not my own teeth.


----------



## TTotal

My best side....


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> My best side....












One and the same?!!


----------



## Sim

TT2BMW said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my idea you Tw*T :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go **** yourself and shove your ******* comments up your ******* ****. You ******* smelly doodah!
> 
> .........do you think that would do it? :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Irish Sancho said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One and the same?!!
Click to expand...

Helen would love it if I was him !










In fact I may give him one myself :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

John ~ I think your best side is this ..........


----------



## Irish Sancho

TT2BMW said:


> John ~ I think your best side is this ..........


Nasty...but I won't let it detract from the fact that I win. :-*


----------



## TSCN

Irish Sancho said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> John ~ I think your best side is this ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty...but I won't let it detract from the fact that I win. :-*
Click to expand...

As do I


----------



## saint

Where is Dr Parmer?


----------



## ObiWan

What we trying to win?


----------



## Sim

ObiWan said:


> What we trying to win?


In the words of Paul Daniels 'not a lot'


----------



## ObiWan

Sim said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we trying to win?
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of Paul Daniels 'not a lot'
Click to expand...

Must be me then, I never win anything


----------



## TTotal

saint said:


> Where is Dr Parmer?


Dr Parmar is a dentist not a bottomist


----------



## Guest

[smiley=stop.gif] - I win. competition over


----------



## TTotal

Who won ?


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Who won ?


that guy with the nice shiney *silver* car


----------



## TTotal

Crazy! Who would have thought it eh? A silver car, whatever next !


----------



## ObiWan

I must have won because I did not win anything :?


----------



## TTotal

What?

I swear I got the letter

"Congratulations Mr Selman, you are the only one in Lichfield Rd........"


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> What?
> 
> I swear I got the letter
> 
> "Congratulations Mr Selman, you are the only one in Lichfield Rd........"


I definately won then because I did not even get a letter


----------



## Private Prozac

TTotal said:


> "Congratulations Mr Selman, you are the only one in Lichfield Rd........"


.......who's got a face like a smacked arse!!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Why is it that as soon as I get on here that git turns up , must be shadowing me the queer lad !


----------



## TSCN

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Congratulations Mr Selman, you are the only one in Lichfield Rd........"
> 
> 
> 
> .......who's got a face like a smacked arse!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

.......and smells faintly of moth balls.

Also, I win.


----------



## Kell

No you don't.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I win.
Click to expand...

The games not over untill the fat lady sings


----------



## TTotal




----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


>


looks like you win John well done :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

So now I have won, still got nowt and shes singing


----------



## saint

recount!!


----------



## coupe_mania29

29 pages! my god!!! woah!


----------



## TTotal




----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


>


I changed my mind......... you win :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Surely not, after you !


----------



## TTotal

Thats it then, its all over , I've won.


----------



## X4RCN

can we play another game :? 
cos i just won that one :lol:

karen


----------



## TTotal

Eh?

Thought I did, who's running this competition? I want to speak with the person in charge! :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Eh?
> 
> Thought I did, who's running this competition? I want to speak with the person in charge! :x


Thats me so no more posting please I need to sort this lot out :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Y'erll no catch me like that laddy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Y'erll no catch me like that laddy!


Like what John as if


----------



## TTotal

You can't have all the pies and eat them too you know matey !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> You can't have all the pies and eat them too you know matey !


Who cant you just wait and see [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Thanks for the pic Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Thanks for the pic Andy


 :lol: :lol: Any time John


----------



## TTotal

BMW

TT

BMW

TT

BMW

TT

H E L P


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> BMW
> 
> TT
> 
> BMW
> 
> TT
> 
> BMW
> 
> TT
> 
> H E L P


I think I win that one John :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Oh yeh ? :roll:


----------



## coupe_mania29

hmmmmmm pies!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coupe_mania29 said:


> hmmmmmm pies!!!!!


Keep off it its mine


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Oh yeh ? :roll:


Is that my prize John [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## KJM

Nope it's mine, all mine *runs off with pie*









Yummy!


----------



## TTotal

Stop thief, bring back that pie! :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Stop thief, bring back that pie! :x


You tell him John bring back my pie


----------



## TTotal

Every last crumb mate !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Every last crumb mate !


There are no crumbs when I eat a pie


----------



## TTotal

Is this a relative ? A certain Mr J Edgar Hoover


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: :lol: no I just eat them in one bite saves time and mess :idea:


----------



## coupe_mania29

stilll winning i see!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coupe_mania29 said:


> stilll winning i see!


Not for long :twisted:


----------



## Sim

Anyone like Elvis?


----------



## TTotal

No , just checked I am not like Elvis.


----------



## coupe_mania29

YELLOW_TT said:


> coupe_mania29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stilll winning i see!
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long :twisted:
Click to expand...

GRrrrr! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Cluck !


----------



## NaughTTy

Anybody won this yet? :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey

I think it's me. Please don't post anymore to this thread after me and we can all get on with our lives on the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mike_bailey said:


> I think it's me. Please don't post anymore to this thread after me and we can all get on with our lives on the forum.


Im with Mike on this


----------



## X4RCN

me too!! 

karen


----------



## mike_bailey

Me as well.


----------



## mac's TT

Mike you are a star.....


----------



## TTotal

Wondered where all my stars went !


----------



## Sim

TTotal said:


> No , just checked I am not like Elvis.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey

mac's TT said:


> Mike you are a star.....


That's what I deserve for 4,000 high quality posts


----------



## TTotal




----------



## slg




----------



## coupe_mania29

surely this is the last post! lol :lol:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Sim

Amazing what comes up when you google image last post :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

The last post..


----------



## Sim




----------



## TTotal

B een there, the MacDopnalds is lousy (as per usual)


----------



## coupe_mania29

friday... and winning! hows that for a double whammy!


----------



## Hev

yeah.......... but the question is......... will this thread still be running after I get back from the ScoTTish TT weekend? .............. answers on a postcard (or PM) please............. not on this thread! 

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev said:


> yeah.......... but the question is......... will this thread still be running after I get back from the ScoTTish TT weekend? .............. answers on a postcard (or PM) please............. not on this thread!
> 
> Hev x


You're supposed to be packing! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Think you posted by accident SS :?


----------



## TTotal

2 hours later I am still the winner!


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> 2 hours later I am still the winner!


Yeap :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> 2 hours later I am still the winner!


Congrats.


----------



## TTotal

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours later I am still the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap :wink:
Click to expand...

YEAP ?????? :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Irish Sancho said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours later I am still the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
Click to expand...

Gudluck! :wink:


----------



## coupe_mania29

obviously didnt see this one coming though did you now!

WINNER


----------



## TTotal

No I didnt ! :roll:


----------



## Johnwx

Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## mac's TT

Yes but when???


----------



## mac's TT

Yes, but who?????


----------



## Irish Sancho

Johnwx said:


> Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]


Why?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Irish Sancho said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because I want my prize


----------



## Irish Sancho

YELLOW_TT said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I want my prize
Click to expand...

There are no pies....


----------



## TTotal

Les ??? Where are you mate ???

Oh no sorry , he was a looser :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Irish Sancho said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I want my prize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no pies....
Click to expand...

Want to bet :!:


----------



## Irish Sancho

YELLOW_TT said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I want my prize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no pies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want to bet :!:
Click to expand...

Show me da pie!!


----------



## Sim

Irish Sancho said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must win [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I want my prize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no pies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want to bet :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me da pie!!
Click to expand...

Spot the pie


----------



## saint

It's not a full length photo!!


----------



## TTotal

Fish pie ?


----------



## mac's TT

TTotal said:


> Fish pie ?


 :? Must be too innocent  :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer

Have I won yet??


----------



## KJM

LakesTTer said:


> Have I won yet??


Nah! :wink:


----------



## X4RCN

next person to post looks like a minkey 

karen


----------



## mac's TT

:? What's a minkey? .... A posh monkey maybe


----------



## X4RCN

you are a minkey :lol:

can't you remember inspector clouseau??

a minkey is a monkey..... like you :lol:

karen


----------



## mac's TT

So I guessed correctly then


----------



## Irish Sancho

saint said:


> It's not a full length photo!!


Its not that kind of pie....

I like cream pies...


----------



## X4RCN

chocolate pie :twisted:

karen


----------



## Irish Sancho

UK Performance said:


> chocolate pie :twisted:
> 
> karen


YUCK!


----------



## mac's TT

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Wannabucket Mac :?


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Wannabucket Mac :?


Yes please....I'm a Mac too....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Irish Sancho said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabucket Mac :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please....I'm a Mac too....
Click to expand...

I want a big 
Mac


----------



## mac's TT

In a pie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:


> In a pie


BigMac pie what a good idear :idea:


----------



## mac's TT

you are nuts. In a nice way


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:


> you are nuts. In a nice way


No nutts drives a black coupe I am YELLOW_TT and I drive a yellow roadster :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Polish a yellow roadster......... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Polish a yellow roadster......... :roll:


OK I polish it more than I drive it but I still drive it a bit  I will be doing over 700 milesin it next week end


----------



## coupe_mania29

YELLOW_TT said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a pie
> 
> 
> 
> BigMac pie what a good idear :idea:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

good shout!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Damn almost 24 hours with out a post i thought I had won


----------



## TTotal

700 miles? You coming to London Andy ? Better get a penguin suit matey :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

There's no way I'm letting John win!!


----------



## TTotal

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

That looks better than the last pic you took of your self John


----------



## TTotal

That ruined my camera too


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> That ruined my camera too


Thank god for that no more pics of John every body [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :wink:


----------



## TTotal

But there's always photobucket 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You defo suit that helmet John :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

You like yellow I know :wink:


----------



## Sim

TTotal said:


> You like yellow I know :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Dont look surprised Sim, its a well know fact that Andy has a penchant for anything in any shade of yellow.

He may think we dont know, but we aint stupid :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> but we aint stupid :roll:


Who told you that John :?:


----------



## TTotal

I will reply tomorrow, goodnight. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> I will reply tomorrow, goodnight. [smiley=zzz.gif]


Goodnight John dont forget to put you pipe out and leave your slippers under the bed m8 :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Whoops, my pipe is under the bed and the cats on fire !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Whoops, my pipe is under the bed and the cats on fire !


You should be asleep by now


----------



## TTotal

I was but not now, just been watch telly all about the fat folk in the North !










You look better without the face fungus mate.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> I was but not now, just been watch telly all about the fat folk in the North !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look better without the face fungus mate.


Hes not fat hes not even over weight


----------



## TTotal

Sorry too busy to talk right now mate, work to do.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Sorry too busy to talk right now mate, work to do.


I win Iwin :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Aha !

The last post wins and this is it :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Hey ! Who has fiddled with my TTOC banner ???


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Hey ! Who has fiddled with my TTOC banner ???


It wasnt me honest


----------



## TTotal

Nice banner thanks TTOC :-*


----------



## coupe_mania29

has no one won this yet.... ?? hehe oh yeah i win!


----------



## TTotal

No comment.


----------



## TTotal

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ! Who has fiddled with my TTOC banner ???
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt me honest
Click to expand...

ANDY QUICK !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CABRIOLET ... dZViewItem










Yours for a fiver only!!!

or this one for Â£3

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-Cararama-1-7 ... dZViewItem


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ! Who has fiddled with my TTOC banner ???
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt me honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANDY QUICK !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CABRIOLET ... dZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours for a fiver only!!!
> 
> or this one for Â£3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-Cararama-1-7 ... dZViewItem
Click to expand...

Â£5 thats a weeks wages


----------



## TTotal

I can lend you a tenner mate...


----------



## ObiWan

I still have not received anything so I must have won after all ?


----------



## TTotal

No idea what you mean, this is the queue for the toilets.


----------



## ObiWan

I am only waiting for a coffee :?


----------



## TTotal

You can f'koffee as well :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> You can f'koffee as well :lol:


Are you "Tea" sing me :-*


----------



## TTotal

Thats a caf fine mess you've got in :?


----------



## ObiWan

Now you are really milking it


----------



## TTotal

and you are stirring it up :lol:


----------



## TTotal

PS you'll have to lump it too !


----------



## ObiWan

Oh suger.......... I was going to say that :-*


----------



## TTotal

Gave it to you on a plate ....


----------



## TTotal

Dont tell me, you're about to leaf the building?


----------



## TTotal

Why aint you posting ? Is your computer up the spout ?


----------



## ObiWan

Yeah.......... its gone to pot!!


----------



## TTotal

Just keep a lid on it Barry :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho

I still haven't won.


----------



## TTotal

Unless you have a handle on it ?


----------



## TTotal

Irish Sancho said:


> I still haven't won.


You might have , I'll just check :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't won.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have , I'll just check :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers Al.


----------



## TTotal

YES ! You have won Sancho !


----------



## ObiWan

I'm T Totaled............... John has my vote, i'm all Earlgreyed out !!


----------



## TSCN

I win


----------



## KJM

nope I win!


----------



## TSCN

You are much mistaken - as before, in fact, I win.


----------



## Irish Sancho

TTotal said:


> YES ! You have won Sancho !


Too late guys, as you can see from above I have already won. :lol:

Now stop hanging on to empty dreams and get over it.


----------



## TSCN

You guys just don't get this do you. I win! End of.


----------



## TTotal

The End.

Thanks all for joining in, it was fun.


----------



## TSCN

Thanks for introducing my winning end. Finished.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Whats all this I win stuff :?: :wink:


----------



## TSCN

Its just that I win thats all


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> Its just that I win thats all


But what did you win :?:


----------



## TSCN

The chance to be the winner


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> The chance to be the winner


Congrats hope you enjoy it  
Wish I could win some thing


----------



## TSCN

Well you cant
Shame


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> Well you cant
> Shame


i know but I can dream one day


----------



## TSCN

You sure can - dream of aspiring to being a winner.

Like Me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> You sure can - dream of aspiring to being a winner.
> 
> Like Me.


Do you think if I try hard and work at it one day my dreame could come true  Or should I just go out and get pissed :lol:


----------



## TSCN

It could well come true. In fact maybe if you try less hard you can acheive it more easily i.e. don't post anymore on this thread and i'm sure that'll make you win!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Are you sure would that not be like giving up


----------



## TSCN

Interesting POV - no though - it would be more like winning, you should try it and see


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> Interesting POV - no though - it would be more like winning, you should try it and see


I tried it but it didnt work for me :?


----------



## TSCN

you should try harder buddy, then you could really be a winner


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> you should try harder buddy, then you could really be a winner


OK I will try my hardest


----------



## TSCN

Good


----------



## TSCN

Good


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Damn why am I so weak I will never be a winner


----------



## TSCN

hang on in there


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thats easy for you to say your a winner


----------



## TSCN

and so will you be if you just try a little harder


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I just cant do it I have hit the bottle now [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TSCN

So have I - hence my insistance with you probabaly.

If you don't post anymore in this thread a river of pies will endlessly flow to you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> So have I - hence my insistance with you probabaly.
> 
> If you don't post anymore in this thread a river of pies will endlessly flow to you


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TSCN

nearly


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So close [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TSCN

but not quite


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I will just have to take heart in the words of song every loser wins


----------



## TSCN

but in a very more accurate way, every looser looses, only i win


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> but in a very more accurate way, every looser looses, only i win


You are so right I was just about to give up but now you have pushed me on and given me hope


----------



## TSCN

all you have to do is stay calm and stop posting, and inner winning will be given to you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Can Isleep on it :?:


----------



## TSCN

yea go for it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> yea go for it


Ok I will good night [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TSCN

night


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Damn I cant sleep :wink:


----------



## TSCN




----------



## TSCN




----------



## YELLOW_TT

But I cant count


----------



## TSCN

TSCN said:


>


It's easy, look, theres, 1, 2, 3 [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Now you have put your self to sleep [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TSCN

I don't sleep. Now I run my own business I don't have time to sleep. So we have now entered a battle of wits


----------



## Hev

TSCN said:


> I don't sleep. Now I run my own business I don't have time to sleep. So we have now entered a battle of wits


You best give up now then! 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> So we have now entered a battle of wits


No No I will lose [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TSCN

And I will win


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> And I will win


See See I have lost again


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have now entered a battle of wits
> 
> 
> 
> No No I will lose [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Awww Andy, don't let him bully you .....

Hev x


----------



## TSCN

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have now entered a battle of wits
> 
> 
> 
> No No I will lose [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww Andy, don't let him bully you .....
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Are you going for the treat me mean to keep me keen aspect - how many stars have I got now? Your still on 3


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A winner like you should always be keen


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> A winner like you should always be keen


And indeed I am


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> A winner like you should always be keen


You sook!

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A winner like you should always be keen
> 
> 
> 
> You sook!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

  Who me :!:


----------



## TSCN

Shh people and let me win


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> Shh people and let me win


you win you can go to bed now weres that pic of the sheep :?:


----------



## TSCN

on the last page or so


----------



## Hev

THAT far back?!

Hev x


----------



## TSCN

yes


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yes I just checked


----------



## TSCN

see i told you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> see i told you


He is always right you know he is a winner


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> see i told you
> 
> 
> 
> He is always right you know he is a winner
Click to expand...

yea the pie mans right


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> see i told you
> 
> 
> 
> He is always right you know he is a winner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea the pie mans right
Click to expand...

Pies back in 5 make that 10 mins


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> see i told you
> 
> 
> 
> He is always right you know he is a winner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea the pie mans right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pies back in 5 make that 10 mins
Click to expand...

just realised, i had a pie today - and never told you, im sorry


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> see i told you
> 
> 
> 
> He is always right you know he is a winner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea the pie mans right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pies back in 5 make that 10 mins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just realised, i had a pie today - and never told you, im sorry
Click to expand...

  All pies are mine


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> see i told you
> 
> 
> 
> He is always right you know he is a winner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea the pie mans right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pies back in 5 make that 10 mins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just realised, i had a pie today - and never told you, im sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All pies are mine
Click to expand...

If it helps I thought of you during the consumption


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It helps but not much In fact it makes it worse [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> It helps but not much In fact it makes it worse [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Just you get to bed then and don't worry about this sillyness. Just you get to sleep and forget about it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I cant I will worry about all those sheep out there on there own


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> I cant I will worry about all those sheep out there on there own


Don't worry someone has already made them into a nice lamb pie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

with onion [smiley=chef.gif] :?:


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> with onion [smiley=chef.gif] :?:


Yes Yellow, with onion - you see, every cloud..............


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I dont like onion


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> I dont like onion


Then how can all pies belong to you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TSCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like onion
> 
> 
> 
> Then how can all pies belong to you
Click to expand...

I can eat it but I dont have to like


----------



## TSCN

Of course, I do apologise - so just pies, or the whole pasty thing as well?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just the onion pies are a gift from the gods [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just the onion pies are a gift from the gods [smiley=bulb2.gif]


Other Pastries? Anything at all?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yes all other Pastries anything at all bring it on


----------



## TSCN

paella?


----------



## ObiWan

A lot more posts since i won yesterday :?


----------



## TSCN

ObiWan said:


> A lot more posts since i won yesterday :?


Yes you see the thing is I win so more posts had to be made


----------



## ObiWan

TSCN said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot more posts since i won yesterday :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you see the thing is I win so more posts had to be made
Click to expand...

I hope you win plasters for your finger tips with all the typing


----------



## TSCN

Me to


----------



## TSCN

Me to


----------



## ObiWan

I heard you first time


----------



## TSCN

Good


----------



## ObiWan

As long as we cleared that up then.......... congratulations


----------



## TTotal

Phew, whats that smell of....ONIONS and......LAMB ?


----------



## TSCN

TTotal said:


> Phew, whats that smell of....ONIONS and......LAMB ?


That would be Yellow - quite a heated discussion. I think I broke his heart yesterday eating a pie without telling him. He's gone quiet, maybe he's done something silly.......

Also, I win.


----------



## ObiWan

I already said you win


----------



## TSCN

Thank you


----------



## ObiWan

You are welcome.......... I like to be associated with winners


----------



## TSCN

Feel free to associate


----------



## ObiWan

I will thanks


----------



## TSCN

Thats alright


----------



## TTotal

Who won then?


----------



## TSCN

Me


----------



## Johnwx

Not quite :lol:


----------



## TSCN

No I do


----------



## TTotal

Agreed


----------



## ObiWan

I already agreed


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Agreed


agree with what?


----------



## TSCN

I know. Thank you. You know it makes sense


----------



## ObiWan

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> agree with what?
Click to expand...

He could have agreed with me :?:


----------



## TTotal

Aye, agreed :wink:


----------



## TTotal

coupe_mania29 said:


> just as it says in the title! lol see how long this lasts! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


Almost the end then ... :?


----------



## TSCN

So now that we've agreed I win. Everyone can stop posting


----------



## Guest

TSCN said:


> So now that we've agreed I win. Everyone can stop posting


 ok then


----------



## TSCN

Thank you


----------



## Guest

TSCN said:


> Thank you


no probs! 8)


----------



## ObiWan

I've stopped


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> I've stopped


liar :lol:


----------



## TSCN

Yea you've not stopped, like everyone else, including me, join in with the stopping. It's fun. Starting from......now


----------



## ObiWan

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stopped
> 
> 
> 
> liar :lol:
Click to expand...

No honestly, I have stopped :-*


----------



## TSCN

Good


----------



## ObiWan

I like to please


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> I like to please


so you finish second then?


----------



## ObiWan

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to please
> 
> 
> 
> so you finish second then?
Click to expand...

Or even third, I don't mind really


----------



## TTotal

Winners only here please, second is no good.


----------



## TSCN

You tell 'em TTotal


----------



## ObiWan

I thought I said third :?


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Winners only here please, second is no good.


 :x

dammit!


----------



## TSCN

close


----------



## ObiWan

Well even fourth will do because you get the same prize as the winner anyway


----------



## TSCN

or fith


----------



## ObiWan

I'll take fifth then


----------



## TTotal

I'll tell them alright, bunch of no good loosers! :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

TSCN said:


> You tell 'em TTotal


I did.


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em TTotal
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...

Tell us what............ I was just counting back to five........ what did I miss :?


----------



## TSCN

I don't know. Nothing much. Don't you people have work to be doing. I'm writing this from my phone on the A1 so if I go silent i've crashed :lol:


----------



## Guest

TSCN said:


> I don't know. Nothing much. Don't you people have work to be doing. I'm writing this from my phone on the A1 so if I go silent i've crashed :lol:


look out for those annoying Lorries who overtake eachother going 1/2mph faster than the one they're overtaking!! Bl**dy annoying! They always do it just as Im about to overtake them.

Was in the Flame room not so long ago.


----------



## TSCN

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. Nothing much. Don't you people have work to be doing. I'm writing this from my phone on the A1 so if I go silent i've crashed :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> look out for those annoying Lorries who overtake eachother going 1/2mph faster than the one they're overtaking!! Bl**dy annoying! They always do it just as Im about to overtake them.
> 
> Was in the Flame room not so long ago.
Click to expand...

Yea really gets on my wick. Just because one has 0.5KG less load it tries to overtake, whats this, a corner, oh well guess i'll drop back again, FFS argh! An hour later it's only made it 20 yards in front of the one it overtook.

Should be in the flame room again!


----------



## TTotal

Please keep on topic or you will loose!


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Please keep on topic or you will loose!


 [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Please keep on topic or you will loose!


Loose or lose ?


----------



## TTotal

Set a worm to catch a fish......... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Can I join in again please


----------



## TSCN

Thank god your back. I though you'd done something silly after I told you I had a pie yesterday


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It taking a bit of getting over but I am winning the battle


----------



## TSCN

Good because I've just eaten 3 more


----------



## YELLOW_TT

what type were they


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> what type were they


Meat. meat. and more meat.


----------



## TTotal

YELLOW_TT said:


> what type were they


What do they grow in Lincoln ? Thats in the pie Andy :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Breath deep breath deep it will be OK


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> Breath deep breath deep it will be OK


At least I think it was meat - I ate them so quickly and uncaringly it would be hard to tell. Made a right mess, crumbs everywhere


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Crumbs he said crumbs [smiley=bigcry.gif] what a waste


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> Crumbs he said crumbs [smiley=bigcry.gif] what a waste


yea must have been nearly half a pies worth. Never mind. At least the hoover got to do something.


----------



## TSCN

TSCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crumbs he said crumbs [smiley=bigcry.gif] what a waste
> 
> 
> 
> yea must have been nearly half a pies worth. Never mind. At least the hoover got to do something.
Click to expand...

I suppose crumbs is Andy's "C" word :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Could you sent them to me in the post :?:


----------



## TTotal

TSCN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breath deep breath deep it will be OK
> 
> 
> 
> At least I think it was meat - I ate them so quickly and uncaringly it would be hard to tell. Made a right mess, crumbs everywhere
Click to expand...

Now count your fingers !


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could you sent them to me in the post :?:


No you see just to make sure there was no more mess I burned the hoover and then moved. Sorry. What a waste of pie...... Might do it again soon


----------



## ObiWan

All this talkof pies has made me hungry.......... I think i'll just go get a Staek and Kiddle from the chippy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No No all pies are mine and mine only
But you are right I think it is pie time


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> No No all pies are mine and mine only
> But you are right I think it is pie time


and dave's of course :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No No all pies are mine and mine only
> But you are right I think it is pie time
> 
> 
> 
> and dave's of course :wink:
Click to expand...

May be 1 or 2 if he is a good lad


----------



## TSCN

And mine, if you say so or not.


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No No all pies are mine and mine only
> But you are right I think it is pie time
> 
> 
> 
> and dave's of course :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May be 1 or 2 if he is a good lad
Click to expand...

If he ever stays off holiday long enough to eat them instead of Pie..ella 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The longer he is away the more pies for me


----------



## TTotal

Better than piella any day 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What about a piella pie :?:


----------



## TSCN

Same thing ish


----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal

In case you didnt get it - Pizza Pie ! Thats nice :-*


----------



## ObiWan

No, you really want CHEASY PEAS!!


----------



## TTotal

This'll make you salivate Barry


----------



## TTotal

Or with strawberry jam  [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## TSCN

In a pie perhaps?


----------



## ObiWan

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooo, now that is just disgusting

Bring back the pies [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

No that's sick


----------



## TTotal

poor people eat pies


----------



## TSCN

and lots of them


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> poor people eat pies


It is one of the better parts of being poor


----------



## TTotal

Bread and dripping should be your fare Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Bread and dripping should be your fare Andy


I am so poor it is just bread for me John


----------



## ObiWan

Bread and Butter pudding........... now thats poor


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Bread and Butter pudding........... now thats poor


Bread no butter no pudding now thats very poor


----------



## TTotal

Yum bread and butter pudding - made with marmalade and served with fresh cream WOW ! <dribbling> 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> <dribbling> 8)


Thats just your age John :lol: :lol:


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> <dribbling> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just your age John :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Shh Andy, just pretend it's not there.


----------



## TSCN

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> <dribbling> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just your age John :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Shh Andy, just pretend it's not there.


----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TSCN

See, if we keep quiet he'll go away


----------



## TSCN

See, if we keep quiet he'll go away


----------



## TTotal

Yep, it worked :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Why is everybody repeating themselves :?:


----------



## ObiWan

Why is everybody repeating themselves :?:


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> Why is everybody repeating themselves :?:


No idea :idea:


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> Why is everybody repeating themselves :?:


No idea :idea:


----------



## Toshiba

whats the point?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> whats the point?


Its the thing at the end of a pencil


----------



## mac's TT

Or Dart


----------



## Toshiba

or the end of a sentance?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> or the end of a sentance?


No thats a full stop .....


----------



## Toshiba

its a period.


----------



## Private Prozac

No. That's a tampon!


----------



## Toshiba

I'm sure a period and a tampon are not the same.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

But one is no good with out the other :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

You can have it Pieman. I can't be r'sd to compete anymore!! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TT2BMW said:


> You can have it Pieman. I can't be r'sd to compete anymore!! :wink:


Thats Mr Pieman to you :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

OK. Sorry .............Mr Pieman. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thats better


----------



## TTej

more like LORD PIEMAN!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTej said:


> more like LORD PIEMAN!


I like it I like it alot


----------



## TTotal

Like what ?

Oh I see...

Arise Sir Pieman ! Pie(r) of the Realm :lol:


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Like what ?
> 
> Oh I see...
> 
> Arise Sir Pieman ! Pie(r) of the Realm :lol:


dont turn it into some kind of Lord of the Rings thread :roll:

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what ?
> 
> Oh I see...
> 
> Arise Sir Pieman ! Pie(r) of the Realm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> dont turn it into some kind of Lord of the Rings thread :roll:
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Lord of the Gas rings


----------



## TTotal

Sir Ring Pie (ce) :?


----------



## TSCN

Oh yes, the masters back.


----------



## Guest

how long do you think this thread will go on for?


----------



## TSCN

At a guess, the rest of time as we know it, or untill I win


----------



## TTotal

To infinity and beyond


----------



## TSCN

Thats the one


----------



## TTotal

One what?


----------



## TSCN

one something


----------



## Toshiba

bit of a silly game.....


----------



## TTotal

And so is your avatar Tosh :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

i like my play on words. :wink:


----------



## TSCN

So do I, very, unoffensive 8)


----------



## TTotal

Inoffensive :?


----------



## TSCN

Been up until half 2 for 2 mornings running now for various reasons, still working from 6 so i'm a little tired and couldn't care less about my spelling or grammar.

Especially not when i'm winning this.


----------



## Toshiba

part timer :lol:


----------



## TTotal

No worries, don't apologise :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

thing is - you can never declare yourself the winner, some one will always re-post.


----------



## TTotal

Really ?


----------



## TTotal

Really ?


----------



## TTotal

Really?


----------



## Irish Sancho

Toshiba said:


> thing is - you can never declare yourself the winner, some one will always re-post.


Are you sure?


----------



## TTotal

Well I am . <------ winning post :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Well I am . <------ winning post :wink:


Surely this is the wining post


----------



## TTotal

Its all on here if you want a copy...let me know :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

:roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

maybe if we all just ignored this thread it would go away.

DOH [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TSCN

Yes lets all ignore it starting from now, which I guess also means I win


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Congratulations. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Its all yours.


----------



## Toshiba

you win.


----------



## Guest

what did you win?


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Thank fook that's over then.


----------



## Guest

GoingTTooFast said:


> Thank fook that's over then.


who's this FOOK you speak of? Is it some god you worship? [smiley=whip.gif]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## TSCN

Must be, oh god and fook often appear together :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

AndyRoo_TT said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank fook that's over then.
> 
> 
> 
> who's this FOOK you speak of? Is it some god you worship? [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Fook knows. :wink:

If this was the flame room now...


----------



## Toshiba

Feel free to vent your anger.


----------



## TTotal

Congratulations winner


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Congratulations winner


bit premature, but thanks anyway! :roll:


----------



## kwaTTro

wtf is this all about - have i won?


----------



## Guest

you won 2nd place :lol:


----------



## kwaTTro

AndyRoo_TT said:


> you won 2nd place :lol:


i believe you have! - oh well


----------



## Toshiba

come on this is getting boring now.


----------



## TSCN

Nu it's not


----------



## TSCN

No it's not


----------



## Rad TT

maybe... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

i need a beer after reading all this.


----------



## il padrino

mmmmmmmmmm cameltoe


----------



## Toshiba

nothing better.


----------



## Irish Sancho

Toshiba said:


> nothing better.


Two camel toes. 8)


----------



## DPM

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

two lesbians with camel toes


----------



## coupe_mania29

TSCN said:


> Nu it's not


my thoughts exactly!! besides im in the lead now! lol


----------



## Toshiba

your just trying to increase ur post count.


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> your just trying to increase ur post count.


me to! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

I sud be top by xmas then.


----------



## jdn

Of course, there is one sure fire way to win this game...


----------



## Irish Sancho

Toshiba said:


> two lesbians with camel toes


Two gamey lesbians with camel toes.


----------



## slg

jdn said:


> Of course, there is one sure fire way to win this game...


What's that?


----------



## jdn

Wait till a mod is around, and post something so vile and vituperative that they will have no choice but to lock the thread.

Might take some timing though, and perhaps be a little risky. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jdn said:


> Wait till a mod is around, and post something so vile and vituperative that they will have no choice but to lock the thread.
> 
> Might take some timing though, and perhaps be a little risky. :wink:


And they would have the last to say thread locked :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

I sud be a mod.


----------



## jdn

YELLOW_TT said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till a mod is around, and post something so vile and vituperative that they will have no choice but to lock the thread.
> 
> Might take some timing though, and perhaps be a little risky. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> And they would have the last to say thread locked :wink:
Click to expand...

Ah, I thought of that and would argue it depends on the mod - so choose carefully.


----------



## Toshiba

I'd do it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> I'd do it.


We know :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

i only play for 1st.


----------



## ObiWan

Jon told me on saturday he had won this, I had to believe him as he had no prize in hand


----------



## Guest

jdn said:


> Wait till a mod is around, and post something so vile and vituperative that they will have no choice but to lock the thread.
> 
> Might take some timing though, and perhaps be a little risky. :wink:


moderator - whats one of those?!?! :lol:

the only person i've seen locking threads is Jae the owner of TTF.

if you check the moderators for this Off topic board, half of them ive never seen post on here! 


> Major Audi Parts Guru, Don't I Recognise You?, Multiprocess


----------



## Guest

i think thats why people stay on this forum even after they get rid of the TT. Its moderatorless and run by the users and people respect that.....(sometimes  )


----------



## LakesTTer

Have I won yet??


----------



## Guest

nearly :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

LakesTTer said:


> Have I won yet??


I dont think so


----------



## TSCN

No I'm still lurking about somewhere as well


----------



## LakesTTer

What about now??


----------



## LakesTTer

What about now??


----------



## YELLOW_TT

LakesTTer said:


> What about now??


So close so close


----------



## LakesTTer

What about now??


----------



## LakesTTer

What about now??


----------



## TSCN

or now?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yes I think you are winning but what do I know


----------



## TTotal

Wahay Tim, you won ( after Saturday you should really be stuffed and mounted :lol: ) :wink:


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes I think you are winning but what do I know


lots about pies 

speaking of food - im starving! :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think you are winning but what do I know
> 
> 
> 
> lots about pies
> 
> speaking of food - im starving! :x
Click to expand...

Me to i think it is pie time [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think you are winning but what do I know
> 
> 
> 
> lots about pies
> 
> speaking of food - im starving! :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me to i think it is pie time [smiley=chef.gif]
Click to expand...

good thinking [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Best let me win now and then you can spend more time with your pies :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Best let me win now and then you can spend more time with your pies :?:


Pies all gone now


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best let me win now and then you can spend more time with your pies :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Pies all gone now
Click to expand...

Murderer :evil:


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best let me win now and then you can spend more time with your pies :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Pies all gone now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murderer :evil:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## TTotal

This thread is losed sorry.


----------



## Guest

good job i have a spare set of keys because:


----------



## Toshiba

do u have a menu?


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Toshiba

I'll have 1 of everything.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ill have 2 of every thing and a pie


----------



## Guest

business is good today


----------



## Toshiba

if your paying i'll raise you two of everything and a pie, and have three of everything and a pie buttie.


----------



## TTotal

Anyone got any ketchup?


----------



## TTotal

alright Tosh here's a pie butty then...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> alright Tosh here's a pie butty then...


  I died and gone to heaven


----------



## TTotal

Go on then , scoff away lad !


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright Tosh here's a pie butty then...
> 
> http://www.chuffnuts.com/piebutty/pie
> 
> An Engineers muffin as we used to have when I was but a wee lad dong my apprenticeship
Click to expand...


----------



## Toshiba

i feel [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

This'll cheer you up Tosh


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Dont suppose they have a spare set of std 3.2 18s for the MKII do they, I could go and get my car today then.


----------



## TSCN

Hey I've just noticed that I'm still winning


----------



## Hev

TSCN said:


> Hey I've just noticed that I'm still winning


your observation skills are pants!

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I've just noticed that I'm still winning
> 
> 
> 
> your observation skills are pants!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Know a good optician......No!!! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Not a local one, sorry.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I've just noticed that I'm still winning
> 
> 
> 
> your observation skills are pants!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know a good optician......No!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

time YOU visited one :wink: (20 miles my ar$e!! :lol

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba

Hev said:


> (20 miles my ar$e!! :lol


Thats a big ar$e! :lol:


----------



## Hev

Toshiba said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> (20 miles my ar$e!! :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big ar$e! :lol:
Click to expand...

   

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba

:wink:


----------



## Hev

Toshiba said:


> :wink:


I love you too Darling :-*

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba

shhh, dont let the other ladies here you say that - you might put them off.


----------



## Hev

Toshiba said:


> shhh, dont let the other ladies here you say that - you might put them off.


you mean I have competition?! 

Hev x


----------



## vlastan

We ALL love Toshiba! :-*


----------



## Toshiba

you didnt break back my mountain.


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> We ALL love Toshiba! :-*


Have you given him one? :wink:


----------



## BreTT

What's this thread all about then? I can't be ar*ed to read the other 77 screens.


----------



## Toshiba

Dont worry they are not related.


----------



## Dotti

Anyone fancy swinging?  :-*


----------



## BreTT

There's an offer you don't get every night.


----------



## Toshiba

fell off last time, hurt my elbow.


----------



## Dotti

And broke my leg :lol:


----------



## BreTT

What happened to the ball? The last time I played it got knocked clean off the line.


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> What happened to the ball? The last time I played it got knocked clean off the line.


Hey B, just noticed your sig! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the ball? The last time I played it got knocked clean off the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B, just noticed your sig! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Just "could be".... :roll:


----------



## slg

your multimap said the fort was 21 miles from the end of the M8 !! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

MKII time?


----------



## BreTT

Toshiba said:


> MKII time?


Assuming that was for me, don't think so. Fancy something with a V8 engine next time.


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> MKII time?


Do they have isofix points in the front of the new TT?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> your multimap said the fort was 21 miles from the end of the M8 !! [smiley=bomb.gif]


HevNav again????! 
15 miles ya half-wit! 
http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planne ... p=true#map

Hev x :roll:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> your multimap said the fort was 21 miles from the end of the M8 !! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> HevNav again????!
> 15 miles ya half-wit!
> http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planne ... p=true#map
> 
> Hev x :roll:
Click to expand...

Ah well, that's ok then, only a thirty mile round trip on top of an already long journey with 2 kids in the back of a TT..... :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> your multimap said the fort was 21 miles from the end of the M8 !! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> HevNav again????!
> 15 miles ya half-wit!
> http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planne ... p=true#map
> 
> Hev x :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah well, that's ok then, only a thirty mile round trip on top of an already long journey with 2 kids in the back of a TT..... :roll:
Click to expand...

quit your complaining ................. you could have used the excuse you were going to the Porker, Mazaratti or VW garage!

Hev x :roll:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> your multimap said the fort was 21 miles from the end of the M8 !! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> HevNav again????!
> 15 miles ya half-wit!
> http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planne ... p=true#map
> 
> Hev x :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah well, that's ok then, only a thirty mile round trip on top of an already long journey with 2 kids in the back of a TT..... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit your complaining ................. you could have used the excuse you were going to the Porker, Mazaratti or VW garage!
> 
> Hev x :roll:
Click to expand...

If I don't think I can get my clubs & trolley in a Lexus 450h, what chance have I got in a porker or maserati? (Not forgetting the wife & kids of course!)


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> If I don't think I can get my clubs & trolley in a Lexus 450h, what chance have I got in a porker or maserati? (Not forgetting the wife & kids of course!)


You're only supposed to carry 14 clubs in your bag, and don't tell me you're trying to get a full sized golf buggy in the boot. Get a towbar fitted. No suggestions for the wife or kids I'm afraid


----------



## ObiWan

I think I just won whilst everybody got sidetracked on the golf :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Just picked up all their balls :wink:


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Just picked up all their balls :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Couldnt find Hevs


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Couldnt find Hevs


----------



## slg

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt find Hevs
Click to expand...

You never looked properly!


----------



## TTotal

You are dicing with death I feel, first the bottom comment now this !!!


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> You are dicing with death I feel, first the bottom comment now this !!!


I may be lucky & she won't see this. [smiley=knife.gif]

She's really a [smiley=gorgeous.gif] , just remembered I may not have a quicker car soon to get away.


----------



## TTotal

Confucious Says " Man with hole in pocket - feel cocky all day "


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Confucious Says " Man with hole in pocket - feel cocky all day "


He also say " Man with broken legs cannot run very far "


----------



## TTotal

Think the real one was

"Rape impossible - man with trousers down run slower than woman with skirt up"


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Think the real one was
> 
> "Rape impossible - man with trousers down run slower than woman with skirt up"


You obviously have more contact with Confucious than me - probably due to the age gap


----------



## TTotal

Man young when he snatches kisses, old when he kisses snatches.


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Man young when he snatches kisses, old when he kisses snatches.


But who wants to kiss an 80 year old snatch? :-*


----------



## TTotal

You are kidding! Not me.

"man who excels at putting worm on hook is Master Baiter"


----------



## Terri_TT

Me neither  Scary thought!


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> You are kidding! Not me.
> 
> "man who excels at putting worm on hook is Master Baiter"


Apologies, I thought you making references to you being older in the last post - I mis-interpreted, that along with riding a BMW bike, can you blame me?

What do spreadsheets have to do with a "ham shank" ?
(what a lovely term that is!)


----------



## BreTT

Hev...oh Heeeev......HEV! Have you seen what slg said about you?

Run, rabbit, run, rabbit, run run run...


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> Hev...oh Heeeev......HEV! Have you seen what slg said about you?
> 
> Run, rabbit, run, rabbit, run run run...


  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Trainers out the bag..........

For Sale sign out the garage...


----------



## TTotal

Secretary not permanent until she screwed on desk.........


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Secretary not permanent until she screwed on desk.........


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg

Man with tool in woman mouth may not necessarily be dentist


----------



## BreTT

Woman who cooks meat and peas in same pot, most unhygenic!


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> Man with tool in woman mouth may not necessarily be dentist


unless its 2:30 (Chinese dentist) .............................


----------



## BreTT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man with tool in woman mouth may not necessarily be dentist
> 
> 
> 
> unless its 2:30 (Chinese dentist) .............................
Click to expand...

 [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## slg

Man who stand on street corner with hands in pockets, not feeling crazy, feeling nuts.

(how can you tell if this thread has gone OT?)


----------



## Terri_TT

"Man who eat many prunes get good run for money."


----------



## TSCN

Am I still winning then?


----------



## Terri_TT

Nope


----------



## slg

Nail on board is not good as screw on bench


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Nail on board is not good as screw on bench


I'm with you on that one


----------



## Guest

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on board is not good as screw on bench
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that one
Click to expand...

just make sure theres no nails in the bench! :lol:


----------



## slg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on board is not good as screw on bench
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure theres no nails in the bench! :lol:
Click to expand...

Where are your nails then?


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on board is not good as screw on bench
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure theres no nails in the bench! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are your nails then?
Click to expand...

in me' pocket


----------



## BreTT

Stupid game


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on board is not good as screw on bench
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure theres no nails in the bench! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are your nails then?
Click to expand...

Mine are on the end of my fingers and toes.


----------



## LakesTTer

Man who go to bed with itchy arse, wake up with smelly finger.

Have I won yet??


----------



## slg

It's not where they are it's what they're doing...... :twisted:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> It's not where they are it's what they're doing...... :twisted:


making pattens down you're back :wink: and that's just my toes nails


----------



## slg

Virgin just like balloon ... one prick, all gone.

GOOOAAAALLLLLL!!!!!!

Can't get up from my desk now......


----------



## TTotal

Man who put rooster in ice compartment get ....... stiff cock :lol:


----------



## Guest

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not where they are it's what they're doing...... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> making pattens down you're back :wink: and that's just my toes nails
Click to expand...

   you might want to cut them once in a while! are you trying for a world record? :lol:


----------



## slg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not where they are it's what they're doing...... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> making pattens down you're back :wink: and that's just my toes nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you might want to cut them once in a while! are you trying for a world record? :lol:
Click to expand...

hey, don't spoil the dillussion (sp) .....


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not where they are it's what they're doing...... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> making pattens down you're back :wink: and that's just my toes nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you might want to cut them once in a while! are you trying for a world record? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, don't spoil the dillussion (sp) .....
Click to expand...

  

:wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

I have won this now, apparently this has a time limit on it and that has now passed.

Cheers everyone, nice game.

What have I won then ? 8)


----------



## TSCN

2nd place I think


----------



## TTotal

Oh no, who won then? :?


----------



## Terri_TT

I did of course :wink:


----------



## TTotal

I am confused now. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT

You look more like a clown. (the picture, not you personally :wink: )


----------



## TTotal

He who fishes in another's hole often catch crabs :wink:


----------



## TSCN

Never mind all this. I've won.


----------



## TTotal

Oh well done, but ...hang on I have 8)


----------



## Terri_TT

TTotal said:


> He who fishes in another's hole often catch crabs :wink:


and should hang up his rod


----------



## TTotal

Think thats the end of it all..........


----------



## BreTT

The exhaust might be salvageable.


----------



## Terri_TT

"Man who run behind car get exhausted"


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> "Man who run behind car get exhausted"


Man who catches cars gets broken nose


----------



## TTotal

Squirrel who run up womans leg not find nuts <--- a reference to previous post by SLG about Hev's balls :lol:


----------



## slg

Squirrel who run up woman's leg not find nuts


----------



## TTotal

Spooooooooky


----------



## TSCN

TTotal said:


>


Bloke looking at it obviously thinking: "I wonder if that will T-Cut out...?"


----------



## slg

Now wait for all the "detailers" to scream - "Don't use T Cut!!!!!!"


----------



## TTotal

Nah, he tried to copy the Indian guy making the 207 and messed up a little !


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Spooooooooky


Things always work out......

Man who go to bed with hard problem wake up with solution in hand


----------



## Terri_TT

"Man who drive like hell, bound to get there!"


----------



## slg

If you want pretty nurse, you got to be patient


----------



## Terri_TT

"Man who lives in glass house should change in basement"


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> "Man who lives in glass house should change in basement"


unless he isn't shy.......


----------



## slg

Woman who go to bachelor apartment for snack get tit-bit.


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Man who lives in glass house should change in basement"
> 
> 
> 
> unless he isn't shy.......
Click to expand...

Unlike you :roll:

"Two wrongs not make a right - Three lefts do"


----------



## TTotal

No difference between a man and a mouse, both end in pussy


----------



## X4RCN

are you talking to yourself??? :lol:

karen


----------



## TSCN

I think so


----------



## slg

Are we all reading from the same site here!!

Girl who sit on judge's lap get an honourable discharge!!

Order in court...... :twisted:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Are we all reading from the same site here!!
> 
> Girl who sit on judge's lap get an honourable discharge!!
> 
> Order in court...... :twisted:


what site are you reading from?

"Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cat house."


----------



## slg

Girl who go camping must beware of evil intent


----------



## johnnyboy

Woman who take man home for late night supper be prepared to have tit bit


----------



## slg

He who fish in other's hole often catch crabs


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Girl who go camping must beware of evil intent


and must be careful when she bends down to place pegs.

"Man who sit on tack get point!"


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl who go camping must beware of evil intent
> 
> 
> 
> and must be careful when she bends down to place pegs. (unless it's to deliberately tease!!!)
> 
> "Man who sit on tack get point!"
Click to expand...

I knew a girl who did that -- "Mary Rose sat on a pin, Mary Rose"

Been camping before then?


----------



## TTotal

Hi Lucy !

Dad :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl who go camping must beware of evil intent
> 
> 
> 
> and must be careful when she bends down to place pegs. (unless it's to deliberately tease!!!)
> 
> "Man who sit on tack get point!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a girl who did that -- "Mary Rose sat on a pin, Mary Rose"
> 
> Been camping before then?
Click to expand...

Yes

"Man with one chopstick go hungry."


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl who go camping must beware of evil intent
> 
> 
> 
> and must be careful when she bends down to place pegs. (unless it's to deliberately tease!!!)
> 
> "Man who sit on tack get point!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a girl who did that -- "Mary Rose sat on a pin, Mary Rose"
> 
> Been camping before then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Man with one chopstick go hungry."
Click to expand...

Woman with one chopstick not fill hole properly (made that one up myself)


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl who go camping must beware of evil intent
> 
> 
> 
> and must be careful when she bends down to place pegs. (unless it's to deliberately tease!!!)
> 
> "Man who sit on tack get point!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a girl who did that -- "Mary Rose sat on a pin, Mary Rose"
> 
> Been camping before then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Man with one chopstick go hungry."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woman with one chopstick not fill hole properly (made that one up myself)
Click to expand...

I guessed you had


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev...oh Heeeev......HEV! Have you seen what slg said about you?
> 
> Run, rabbit, run, rabbit, run run run...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trainers out the bag..........
> 
> For Sale sign out the garage...
Click to expand...

Its getting close to the time when Hev normally logs on so


----------



## TTotal

FORUM CALLING HEV ..........


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> FORUM CALLING HEV ..........


uh-oh...

Can we not keep quiet today? She may not want to kill me as much if she doesn't read anything.


----------



## Terri_TT

This is going to be fun


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> This is going to be fun


As much fun as already though?


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORUM CALLING HEV ..........
> 
> 
> 
> uh-oh...
> 
> Can we not keep quiet today? She may not want to kill me as much if she doesn't read anything.
Click to expand...

Why spoil our fun :lol:


----------



## slg

I can run but cannot hide from .......

.....The Hevinator !!!


----------



## TTotal

The Hevinator indeed !


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> I can run but cannot hide from .......
> 
> .....The Hevinator !!!


You can if she is using Hev Nav


----------



## slg

You referring to Hev as a dragon now?

You're going to be in as much trouble as me..... :wink:

Good thing she has a GREAT SENSE OF HUMOUR.


----------



## TTotal

slg said:


> You referring to Hev as a dragon now?
> 
> I think she's a pig :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing she has a GREAT SENSE OF HUMOUR.


Now you are in for it !!


----------



## TTotal

See you changed your post you chicken !


----------



## slg

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you swine!!!!


----------



## TTotal

No thats not me :wink:


----------



## slg

posting all this mince today has moved me up to 125 in the posting table. Must have added at least 100 to the count today. So much for quality over quantity :lol:

Just like the rest of you now, although got a fair bit to catch up on TTotal. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Yep and all of them quality worthwhile and educational posts too I may add :wink:


----------



## TSCN

TTotal said:


> Yep and all of them quality worthwhile and educational posts too I may add :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Glad you agree mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Yep and all of them quality worthwhile and educational posts too I may add :wink:


John I dont mind you telling us this bull shit as long as you dont start to think it is true :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You are funny sometimes Andy.

Sometimes....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You are funny sometimes Andy.
> 
> Sometimes....


  but i try all the time :wink:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev...oh Heeeev......HEV! Have you seen what slg said about you?
> 
> Run, rabbit, run, rabbit, run run run...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trainers out the bag..........
> 
> For Sale sign out the garage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its getting close to the time when Hev normally logs on so
Click to expand...

Brett ~ thank you drawing my attention to Mr slg's bravery (or stupidity) ............ although me-thinks you are holding a very $hi77y wooden spoon! :twisted:

ObiWan ~ are you holding the same spoon as Brett or are you just lighting the paper and sitting back to watch the fireworks? 

slg ~ you are in *BIG* trouble ........ I'll delay the pain a tad longer :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

TTotal ~ as per slg!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x :-*


----------



## TTotal

Wasnt me Miss, honest


----------



## slg

Wasn't me Miss..... he did it first!!


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev, it was all of them


----------



## slg

John, this is getting spookier - that's twice today


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> John, this is getting spookier - that's twice today


What is?


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, this is getting spookier - that's twice today
> 
> 
> 
> What is?
Click to expand...

We've both said a similar thing at the same time.

You & me have just been thinking the same thing, slghtly different :wink:


----------



## saint

You win, yeah?


----------



## slg

saint said:


> You win, yeah?


Yeah, thanks!


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, this is getting spookier - that's twice today
> 
> 
> 
> What is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've both said a similar thing at the same time.
> 
> You & me have just been thinking the same thing, slghtly different :wink:
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, this is getting spookier - that's twice today
> 
> 
> 
> What is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've both said a similar thing at the same time.
> 
> You & me have just been thinking the same thing, slghtly different :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great minds think alike
Click to expand...

wait for the other comment -- small minds seldom differ. I prefer the first one though.


----------



## TTotal

You and me have been saying the same thing slg....



You'd better come clean mate and admit it was you who started it ...

Anyway, what were you saying about her moustache, go on finish the story ?


----------



## BreTT

TTotal said:


> Wasnt me Miss, honest


Wisnae me - it was a big boy and he ran away


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> You and me have been saying the same thing slg....
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better come clean mate and admit it was you who started it ...
> 
> Anyway, what were you saying about her moustache, go on finish the story ?


It wasn't a moustache, it was a brazilian..... old age making you forgetfull?


----------



## Terri_TT

TTotal said:


> You and me have been saying the same thing slg....
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better come clean mate and admit it was you who started it ...
> 
> Anyway, what were you saying about her moustache, go on finish the story ?


Could you leave my moustache out of this please :roll:


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt me Miss, honest
> 
> 
> 
> Wisnae me - it was a big boy and he ran away
Click to expand...

Well that narrows it down to anyone over 8 years old....... :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint

um..................

LOL :wink:


----------



## TTotal

You've seen her legpits?

I'm telling sir !


----------



## saint

un-shaven haven?


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt me Miss, honest
> 
> 
> 
> Wisnae me - it was a big boy and he ran away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that narrows it down to anyone over 8 years old....... :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh, the pain....I'll have you know I am average height....for a girl


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> um..................
> 
> LOL :wink:


Oh, and saint has seen me when I'm 6'6" and 20 stone!


----------



## slg

were you standing on his shoulders?


----------



## saint

..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......


----------



## Terri_TT

saint said:


> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......


sounds like my kind of night


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like my kind of night
Click to expand...

But you were holding the big bloke in a totally different place  (or at least I hope you were!!!)


----------



## TTotal

Ahem.........

I win then.


----------



## saint

bollocks :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like my kind of night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you were holding the big bloke in a totally different place  (or at least I hope you were!!!)
Click to expand...

Who knows


----------



## TTotal

saint said:


> bollocks :lol:


Is that what they were holding?


----------



## BreTT

OI! Outside now! No one steals my lines!


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......


Who backed down first? :evil:


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> Who backed down first? :evil:
Click to expand...

Probably thought it was your first time in a pub and let you off.... :wink:


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> Who backed down first? :evil:
Click to expand...

ahaha - what can I say ?!?


----------



## saint

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> Who backed down first? :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably thought it was your first time in a pub and let you off.... :wink:
Click to expand...

Nah - he's got protection - and we're two jonnies!!


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> Who backed down first? :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably thought it was your first time in a pub and let you off.... :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a compliment on my youthful good looks even though I'm knocking on the door of 40 - thanks matey


----------



## saint

"long" wtf - you're a short-ass :roll:


----------



## saint

ain't edit great?!


----------



## slg

saint said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........standing on a chair with three pints in hand! Holding on to some big bloke......
> 
> 
> 
> Who backed down first? :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably thought it was your first time in a pub and let you off.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah - he's got protection - and we're two jonnies!!
Click to expand...

But you know what you put Jonnies on though, don't you? :wink:


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> "long" wtf - you're a short-ass :roll:


You mean I have a low centre of gravity.


----------



## saint

we protect D***s from F***ies


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> ain't edit great?!


You should have "quoted me" cos you look a prick now 

Now where did I put my Johnnies?


----------



## saint

am here the other is in Cyprus - time for a pre-pre xmas drinkie I think - my blood proessure needs the release!


----------



## slg

saint said:


> am here the other is in Cyprus - time for a pre-pre xmas drinkie I think - my blood proessure needs the release!


Did he buy the holiday from the forum?


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> am here the other is in Cyprus - time for a pre-pre xmas drinkie I think - my blood proessure needs the release!


Thanks for the reminder (off to take my medication)....


----------



## saint

................................ now now


----------



## TTotal

Oi!

I've been waiting outside, where was ye ?


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> am here the other is in Cyprus - time for a pre-pre xmas drinkie I think - my blood proessure needs the release!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder (off to take my medication)....
Click to expand...

Can I get some too - I've developed teenage mutant acne from HT - prolly


----------



## saint

TTotal said:


> Oi!
> 
> I've been waiting outside, where was ye ?


Short legs - short steps.

Give 'im a chance


----------



## BreTT

TTotal said:


> Oi!
> 
> I've been waiting outside, where was ye ?


You taking the piss? Was that you that went running back inside just as I walked out the door? You some kind of sprinter or something, or just chicken sh*t?


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> Can I get some too - I've developed teenage mutant acne from HT - prolly


You mean HRT? You been taking Lorna's medication again? She let you off the Bromide yet?


----------



## saint

is that why my tea tastes funny........ after 16 years you' have thought by now.........


----------



## BreTT

What a great goal by Miller!


----------



## Terri_TT

What windy Miller?


----------



## slg

Assis had a beauty come back off the cross bar aswell.


----------



## BreTT

2-0 would be a great result against Benfica.


----------



## saint

hail Sensible Soccer


----------



## TTotal

Bollox, last (goal) post wins 8)


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> hail


That's a good likeness of you by the way.


----------



## TTotal

He looks like this ?


----------



## Terri_TT

painful


----------



## GRANNY

Evening chap's. Don't think i've posted yet.


----------



## BreTT

TTotal said:


> He looks like this ?


Uncanny!


----------



## BreTT

Hold on a sec, that's his brother. My mistake.


----------



## TTotal

Hiya Carol, long time !

Hows the new ranch?

J x


----------



## Terri_TT

GRANNY said:


> Evening chap's. Don't think i've posted yet.


Hi Granny  Long time no see....How are you?


----------



## BreTT

Granny! Good to "see" you again.


----------



## TTotal

Terri_TT said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening chap's. Don't think i've posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Granny  Long time no see....How are you?
Click to expand...

Oi that was my line first I have know Carol for 5 years almost :?


----------



## GRANNY

New Ranch is open to passing visitors.
Granny is going to be a double Granny, next year grandchild number 2.


----------



## Terri_TT

TTotal said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening chap's. Don't think i've posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Granny  Long time no see....How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi that was my line first I have know Carol for 5 years almost :?
Click to expand...

Touchy! :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

TTotal said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening chap's. Don't think i've posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Granny  Long time no see....How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi that was my line first I have know Carol for 5 years almost :?
Click to expand...

AND Don't forget John i've seen you in your bath towel :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTotal

GRANNY said:


> New Ranch is open to passing visitors.
> Granny is going to be a double Granny, next year grandchild number 2.


Great news Carol, and hows Rob? Helen has been here a year now, still engaged no wedding just yet, pics in the events section "Black Tie Dinner"


----------



## GRANNY

Rob is fine, back driving a 4 ringer A4 Cab.
Oh And he's now a magistrate.

What a way to empty a forum. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Its bed time for the kids anyhow, pic added above for you....

Glad to hear Robs ok another Cab eh?


----------



## Guest

you know the REAL kids stay up the latest :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Gonna be all yours in a short while Andypoo , its time for me cocoa [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Gonna be all yours in a short while Andypoo , its time for me cocoa [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


let the party begin!!
[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Some party on your ownsome....

Have you tried a new deodorant :?


----------



## jampott

I've not played this game before. Can someone recap the rule(s)?


----------



## Guest

jampott said:


> I've not played this game before. Can someone recap the rule(s)?


the rules change all the time, but i get the idea that people try to p*ss other people off so they wont reply, therefore winning the game 

:wink:


----------



## Hev

don't ask!!!!!

<back to formulating a revenge :twisted: >

Hev x


----------



## TTotal

jampott said:


> I am simple. Can someone recap the rule(s)?


----------



## TTotal

Who dares wins


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am simple. Can someone recap the rule(s)?
Click to expand...

Hey Old Yin, I thought you'd gone to boo boo's! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Guest

nearly on page 100! 8)


----------



## TTotal

Was waiting up to get my punishment :twisted:


----------



## Hev

Good things come to those who wait!

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

What we waiting for again?


----------



## Guest

BreTT said:


> What we waiting for again?


Xmas 8) [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Waiting to see

A Pig with a brazilian, a moustache and some balls....


----------



## BreTT

Imagine there's no heaven


----------



## TTotal

Sounds like Vlastan to me ....


----------



## BreTT

TTotal said:


> Sounds like Vlastan to me ....


  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev

Hev


----------



## TTotal

At least you knew where you were with anal sex.


----------



## TTotal

Whoops think she's about to blow !


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> At least you knew where you were with anal sex.


 

Hev


----------



## BreTT

Those are some pics Hev!


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> Whoops think she's about to blow !


It's all about control ........................ 

Hev


----------



## TTotal

On the war path - its Hev without the x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> At least you knew where you were with anal sex.


In the shit :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT

99 and counting...........


----------



## BreTT

100! Here I come, ready or not!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

BreTT said:


> 99 and counting...........


I think you will find it is 100


----------



## BreTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
Click to expand...

Aye, couldn't type fast enough


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well now we have 100 pages I think this should be the last post and we should call it a day


----------



## TTotal

Awe the little guy got so excited , bless.


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> On the war path - its Hev without the x


Hell hath no fury ................. etc etc

(oops, nearly said furry! )

Hev


----------



## Guest

BreTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
Click to expand...

well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Agree Andy, I win.


----------



## BreTT

TTotal said:


> Awe the little guy got so excited , bless.


Oi Granda, awa' back tae ye cocoa!


----------



## Guest

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the war path - its Hev without the x
> 
> 
> 
> Hell hath no fury ................. etc etc
> 
> (oops, nearly said furry! )
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

so what you were _*trying*_ to say is that there's no hair down there :?: :twisted:


----------



## Hev

AndyRoo_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
Click to expand...

Give him a chance ................ he's rear-wheel drive 

Hev


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Agree Andy, I win.


If only you hadent taken it to 101 with that post John we will have to start all over and go for 1000


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Andy, I win.
> 
> 
> 
> If only you hadent taken it to 101 with that post John we will have to start agaon and go for 1000
Click to expand...

give it a couple of weeks


----------



## Hev

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the war path - its Hev without the x
> 
> 
> 
> Hell hath no fury ................. etc etc
> 
> (oops, nearly said furry! )
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what you were _*trying*_ to say is that there's no hair down there :?: :twisted:
Click to expand...

You trying to say I'm Hell???!! Death wish?

Hev


----------



## BreTT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
Click to expand...

So it's a race you want eh? Right, I accept. Em....can we wait for summer please? Em.....no rain. Em.......in a straight line? I'll have ya!


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's a race you want eh? Right, I accept. Em....can we wait for summer please? Em.....no rain. Em.......in a straight line? I'll have ya!
Click to expand...

You won't still have it when it's dry!

Hev


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give him a chance ................ he's rear-wheel drive
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

and 321 ponies over those rear wheels too :twisted:


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give him a chance ................ he's rear-wheel drive
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and 321 ponies over those rear wheels too :twisted:
Click to expand...

_SHETLAND_ ponies me-thinks!

Hev


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's a race you want eh? Right, I accept. Em....can we wait for summer please? Em.....no rain. Em.......in a straight line? I'll have ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't still have it when it's dry!
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

Bugger. Seen through my grand plan.... :roll:


----------



## Guest

AndyRoo_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Andy, I win.
> 
> 
> 
> If only you hadent taken it to 101 with that post John we will have to start agaon and go for 1000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> give it a couple of weeks
Click to expand...

when I said "it", i meant ITT:










(yay my 1500th post!)


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 and counting...........
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find it is 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, couldn't type fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put your foot down, no time for slow coaches! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give him a chance ................ he's rear-wheel drive
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and 321 ponies over those rear wheels too :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _SHETLAND_ ponies me-thinks!
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

lol....meow!


----------



## BreTT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Andy, I win.
> 
> 
> 
> If only you hadent taken it to 101 with that post John we will have to start agaon and go for 1000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> give it a couple of weeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when I said "it", i meant ITT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yay my 1500th post!)
Click to expand...

Hmmm, somehow today I've got over the 4,000 mark without noticing. Not surprising I guess with the amount of sh*te that's been posted (by me and others).


----------



## Hev

Nope, you've managed to do it all on your own ............ clever boy!

Hev









bugger, wrong smilie ......... that'll teach me to post in other threads  

Hev


----------



## BreTT

So....pumpkin time soon....better try on some slippers.


----------



## Hev

You dressing up as a Munchkin again?

Hev


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> You dressing up as a Munchkin again?
> 
> Hev


You're on form tonight Hev!


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dressing up as a Munchkin again?
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on form tonight Hev!
Click to expand...

No silly ........ I'm on the Forum.......... but I really should call it a night :roll:

Hev


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dressing up as a Munchkin again?
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on form tonight Hev!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No silly ........ I'm on the Forum.......... but I really should call it a night :roll:
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

Ho ho


----------



## John-H

What's this all about? - is this a Scottish meeting thread?


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## saint




----------



## Guest

:wink:


----------



## Guest

mmmmmmm - flies 

<================


----------



## LakesTTer

Have I won yet??


----------



## NaughTTy

LakesTTer said:


> Have I won yet??


Yes :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Who keeps moving the post :?


----------



## John-H

I don't know where I am or what my name is [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Guest

John-H said:


> I don't know where I am or what my name is [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


bit early for the Whisky? :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

so stay on the Vodka


----------



## slg

don't forget the coke


----------



## BreTT

Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> don't forget the coke


 

[smiley=pimp2.gif] :wink:


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...


Where are you going?


----------



## slg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget the coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=pimp2.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

as in cola....sheesh! :roll:

What else could I mean?


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going?
Click to expand...

he could be going to pick up the prize for winning I suppose?


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going?
Click to expand...

Airport - heading for the big smoke :?


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Airport - heading for the big smoke :?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=pimp2.gif] ??


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Airport - heading for the big smoke :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=pimp2.gif] ??
Click to expand...

Laaaandan mate aka The Big Smoke


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ho, hey ho, it's off to Glasgow I go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Airport - heading for the big smoke :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=pimp2.gif] ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laaaandan mate aka The Big Smoke
Click to expand...

i knew where you meant, it was the only icon I could see with a smoker in it. I'm not hev that has a full hard drive full of smileys. :wink:

Enjoy!

(going to see a 330d M Sport this afternoon - hope I like it, performance seems decent & mpg)


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> (going to see a 330d M Sport this afternoon - hope I like it, performance seems decent & mpg)


Be interested to hear what you think. Drove a 530d M Sport a couple of weeks back followed by a 545i - loved that V8 but dealer not willing to do a deal so it will sit on his lot for a few more months, he'll eventually call me with an improved offer and it will be too late.

Enjoy your drive 8)


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> (going to see a 330d M Sport this afternoon - hope I like it, performance seems decent & mpg)
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested to hear what you think. Drove a 530d M Sport a couple of weeks back followed by a 545i - loved that V8 but dealer not willing to do a deal so it will sit on his lot for a few more months, he'll eventually call me with an improved offer and it will be too late.
> 
> Enjoy your drive 8)
Click to expand...

Enjoy your flight 

Cheers


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> (going to see a 330d M Sport this afternoon - hope I like it, performance seems decent & mpg)
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested to hear what you think. Drove a 530d M Sport a couple of weeks back followed by a 545i - loved that V8 but dealer not willing to do a deal so it will sit on his lot for a few more months, he'll eventually call me with an improved offer and it will be too late.
> 
> Enjoy your drive 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your flight
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

TY - hope there is a better class of trolley dolley on today from GLA compared to what we usually get from EDI!


----------



## LakesTTer

ObiWan said:


> Who keeps moving the post :?


Postmen


----------



## Terri_TT

LakesTTer said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who keeps moving the post :?
> 
> 
> 
> Postmen
Click to expand...

Pat


----------



## TTej

jess, his black and white cat


----------



## TTotal

Back to Poosy then eh ?

Hev TTej is at it now Miss!


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Back to Poosy then eh ?
> 
> Hev TTej is at it now Miss!


Who said you could move your chair out the corner? :wink:

Bad boy!!


----------



## TTotal

Well we didnt get a roasting did we from Miss Piggy :lol:


----------



## coupe_mania29

TTej said:


> jess, his black and white cat


early in the morning when the day is just dorning.. :lol:


----------



## TTotal

WTF is dorning? :?

Perhaps you mean dawning....


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> Well we didnt get a roasting did we from Miss Piggy :lol:


Just lulling you into a false sense of security :twisted:

Hev


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we didnt get a roasting did we from Miss Piggy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lulling you into a false sense of security :twisted:
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

Looks quite fetching in pink!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we didnt get a roasting did we from Miss Piggy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lulling you into a false sense of security :twisted:
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks quite fetching in pink!
Click to expand...

Just wait till she opens her mouth :twisted:

Hev


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we didnt get a roasting did we from Miss Piggy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lulling you into a false sense of security :twisted:
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks quite fetching in pink!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait till she opens her mouth :twisted:
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

Makes the Telly Tubby horn at the side of the M8 look small !! :wink:


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Well we didnt get a roasting did we from Miss Piggy :lol:


And no "spit" involved either!!! :-*


----------



## Hev

<fingers in ears> la la la la la la la la la la la

Hev


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> <fingers in ears> la la la la la la la la la la la
> 
> Hev


That's not as much fun putting them in your ears though, is it? :-*


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <fingers in ears> la la la la la la la la la la la
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not as much fun putting them in your ears though, is it? :-*
Click to expand...











Hev


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <fingers in ears> la la la la la la la la la la la
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not as much fun putting them in your ears though, is it? :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

mmmm, kinky....!!!

You use the bat often?


----------



## TTotal

Is violence a trait with these Highland lassies then?


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <fingers in ears> la la la la la la la la la la la
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not as much fun putting them in your ears though, is it? :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmm, kinky....!!!
> 
> You use the bat often?
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## TTotal

:?


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> :?


wassup gumps :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

is this still going?


----------



## TTotal

Only 893 pages to go until 1000 :?


----------



## Toshiba

That wont take us long - all we need is V and jampott to return for a few days.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> That wont take us long - all we need is V and jampott to return for a few HOURS.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> is this still going?


No it finished about an hour ago :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

you're not far off with 12k


----------



## TTotal

Only 12k :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Only 12k :wink:


I am doing my best John


----------



## Guest

ill keep quiet then


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ill keep quiet then


Just try harder :wink:


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep quiet then
> 
> 
> 
> Just try harder :wink:
Click to expand...

yes sir! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slg

YELLOW_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep quiet then
> 
> 
> 
> Just try harder :wink:
Click to expand...

or spout as much cr*p :wink:


----------



## Guest

do you like flies tooo?


----------



## TTotal

Dont mention sprouts, its not Crimbo yet :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Flying sprouts?

or Jumping beans


----------



## Toshiba

Im looking forward to xmas.


----------



## TTotal

Not like the Goons then?

They were looking backwards to Christmas :lol:


----------



## Guest

my wall calendar is to my left, so im looking left to Christmas


----------



## TTotal

If you werent a fellow Yorkshireman ..............

Daft 'appath !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Not like the Goons then?
> 
> They were looking backwards to Christmas :lol:


I think you will find John they were WALKING backwards FOR Christmas


----------



## TTotal

Doh you spoilt it 

Have this instead


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I know they were real


----------



## TTotal

Anyroadup I win ! Hurrah !


----------



## Toshiba

maybe.


----------



## BreTT

I'm back! Did you miss me?


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> I'm back! Did you miss me?


Who are you?


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> I'm back! Did you miss me?


Nope! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Excellent - didn't miss any of you either


----------



## BreTT

Do think I got well and truly shafted at my hotel bar last night - I may have had a few already but Â£8.50 for a standard size glass of wine is taking the mick! I certainly felt violated that's for sure!


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Do think I got well and truly shafted at my hotel bar last night - I may have had a few already but Â£8.50 for a standard size glass of wine is taking the mick! I certainly felt violated that's for sure!


standard ............... who's standard?   

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> standard ............... who's standard?
> 
> Hev x


It's that itty bitty size rather than the VAT you usually consume... :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

david mellors.


----------



## Terri_TT

Toshiba said:


> david mellors.


Doesn't he suck toes?


----------



## Toshiba

Its the chelsea top i was thinking of. :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

Does he suck toes too or kick balls?


----------



## Toshiba

you're thinking of boy george.


----------



## Terri_TT

I'm too young to remember him :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

are you sure?


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> I'm too young to remember him :wink:


Nearly fell off my chair laughing there - that should have been in the joke section!!  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too young to remember him :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly fell off my chair laughing there - that should have been in the joke section!!  :wink:
Click to expand...

cheeky

I'll put you over my knee :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba

which one?


----------



## Terri_TT

Toshiba said:


> which one?


the right one


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too young to remember him :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly fell off my chair laughing there - that should have been in the joke section!!  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheeky
> 
> I'll put you over my knee :twisted:
Click to expand...

 :roll: promises, promises!!! :wink: :-*


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too young to remember him :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly fell off my chair laughing there - that should have been in the joke section!!  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheeky
> 
> I'll put you over my knee :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: promises, promises!!! :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Anytime you're ready :wink: :-*


----------



## BreTT

Cold shower time you two!


----------



## Terri_TT

What together?


----------



## Toshiba

Together as in same time? or same place, same time?


----------



## Terri_TT

Toshiba said:


> Together as in same time? or same place, same time?


Yes all of those


----------



## BreTT

Should have seen that one coming.


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> Should have seen that one coming.


All this chat get you too excited there?   :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

can i be the soap?


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have seen that one coming.
> 
> 
> 
> All this chat get you too excited there?   :roll:
Click to expand...

You beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I win 8)


----------



## BreTT

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have seen that one coming.
> 
> 
> 
> All this chat get you too excited there?   :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You beat me to it :lol:
Click to expand...

:groan:


----------



## Terri_TT

wallsendmag said:


> I win 8)


why?


----------



## Toshiba

who knows...


----------



## BreTT

You win a cold shower with Terri_TT and slg...


----------



## Toshiba

can i have the money instead?


----------



## Dotti

Can I watch?


----------



## Toshiba

gangshower?

we can check out all the TT's covered in soap.


----------



## Dotti

You don't wanna do that Toshy :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

u sure?


----------



## Dotti

Oh yes!


----------



## Toshiba

you keep saying that, over and over.


----------



## Dotti

That's cos I dont like the word NO!


----------



## Toshiba

i know.


----------



## Terri_TT

BreTT said:


> You win a cold shower with Terri_TT and slg...


Lucky me 8)


----------



## Terri_TT

Toshiba said:


> can i have the money instead?


No!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i have the money instead?
> 
> 
> 
> No!
Click to expand...

You would have to pay some one else to take your place :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Terri_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i have the money instead?
> 
> 
> 
> No!
Click to expand...

can i just have a photo then?


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You win a cold shower with Terri_TT and slg...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky me 8)
Click to expand...

Yes, you would be!


----------



## TSCN

I'm luck as well though


----------



## Dotti

Are you, tell us more?


----------



## Toshiba

perv


----------



## Dotti

of course!  :-*


----------



## TTotal

Nice new avatar PiggleTTe ! :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Did I win yet?


----------



## TTotal

Think the winner is the last post as opposed to


----------



## ObiWan

ah well, always worth asking, at least on this thread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> ah well, always worth asking, at least on this thread


At least you havent lost yet


----------



## TTotal

But who has won :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No body yet but I am winning


----------



## TTotal

Was ............ :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Am


----------



## slg

my turn then ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

but not for long


----------



## Terri_TT

It's Me! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

not any more


----------



## ObiWan

maybe me afterall?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

or maybe not


----------



## Guest

dont forget me :lol:


----------



## slg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> dont forget me :lol:


forget who?


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> forget who?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dunce2.gif]
:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

slg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> forget who?
Click to expand...

Him [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## coupe_mania29

who? :lol:


----------



## Guest

coupe_mania29 said:


> who? :lol:


dunno :?

:wink:


----------



## ObiWan

me of course!


----------



## TTotal

Him?


----------



## ObiWan

What?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You :?:


----------



## ObiWan

who me?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

no him :arrow:


----------



## TTotal

What ? Him :arrow: Me :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No him over there the other side


----------



## Hilly10

Bloodly hell why :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Why not :?:


----------



## TTotal

Hey ! I have been over there and he is not about. :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

He is hinding from you John


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Did you look behind the trees :?:


----------



## ObiWan

I am behind the trees, so it must be me


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I can see your feet


----------



## Wallsendmag

Some strange posts about :lol:


----------



## TTotal

he's not wearing socks with those sandals is he ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gray ones


----------



## TTotal

There he is -------->


----------



## ObiWan

Why does it matter what I am wearing as long as I win


----------



## TTotal

Look into my eyes, my eyes, my eyes, my eyes..........


----------



## ObiWan

Yes master...........................................


----------



## TTotal

OK now close this thread and give me the prize!

When I click my fingers, I win


----------



## Hilly10

Very Childish :roll:


----------



## BreTT

Oooooh what a lovely cuppa tea....


----------



## TTotal

Still waiting for the milkman to come, still no biscuits either so it may be cancelled


----------



## BreTT

All your milk belong to us...


----------



## TTotal

No belongs here.........


----------



## Dotti

Window cleaner's better!


----------



## BreTT

What a cow!


----------



## Dotti

I know ... bitch!


----------



## BreTT

Dotti said:


> I know ... bitch!


That would make her a female dog when clearly she is a cow. Just look at the udder on that!


----------



## TTotal

Knew he was a Tit (man)


----------



## Dotti

Every bitch has an udder in some shape or form  :wink:


----------



## BreTT

Dotti said:


> Every bitch has an udder in some shape or form  :wink:


Prove it... :wink:


----------



## Dotti

BreTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every bitch has an udder in some shape or form  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it... :wink:
Click to expand...

Come to mama and put your head between mamas mammograms!  :wink: :-*


----------



## slg

Think pics will do for now! :roll: :wink:


----------



## slg

Evening Hev!! :-*


----------



## Dotti

Pics? You lot haven't the bottle to show ya faces :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> Think pics will do for now! :roll: :wink:


My thoughts too...bit far to travel at this time of night really.


----------



## Andy B

:lol:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Evening Hev!! :-*


Evening Darling! ........ have you any idea how long it takes to catch up on this thread?!!!!!!! :lol:

Oh, and Mr TTotal, I DID see your post refering to my avatar :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Dotti said:


> Pics? You lot haven't the bottle to show ya faces :lol: :wink:


Apparently they wouldn't be seen as they'd be buried in your mams!


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics? You lot haven't the bottle to show ya faces :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they wouldn't be seen as they'd be buried in your mams!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

How many shandies have you had tonight?

Dotti - looked in AbsoluTTe - I have my mug in it on 5 different pics!!  Part of a competition to spot me!!!


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Hev!! :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Darling! ........ have you any idea how long it takes to catch up on this thread?!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Oh, and Mr TTotal, I DID see your post refering to my avatar :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I was good today!! Can I come out the cupboard now please Miss?


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> How many shandies have you had tonight?


None, I have no excuse :?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Hev!! :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Darling! ........ have you any idea how long it takes to catch up on this thread?!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Oh, and Mr TTotal, I DID see your post refering to my avatar :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was good today!! Can I come out the cupboard now please Miss?
Click to expand...

I think you should stay there a tad longer .................. there is about 10 pages of mischief here today!!!!

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Hev!! :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Darling! ........ have you any idea how long it takes to catch up on this thread?!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Oh, and Mr TTotal, I DID see your post refering to my avatar :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was good today!! Can I come out the cupboard now please Miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should stay there a tad longer .................. there is about 10 pages of mischief here today!!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Aww, please? I need to come out of the closet... I mean cupboard!! I think you'll find I've been good today (had to do some work & look at cars)


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> there is about 10 pages of mischief here today!!!!
> 
> Hev x


there are about....there _are_ about.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

i cant be bothered to read it all.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Aww, please? I need to come out of the closet...


Well feel free to announce here on the forum any time you wish.......... you know we will support you and take it completely in the way it is intended .............. btw, does Wendy know  

Hev x


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is about 10 pages of mischief here today!!!!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> there are about....there _are_ about.... :wink:
Click to expand...

Sod off, its been a hectic week :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Well, feel free to announce here on the forum any time you wish but my desire for you will never fade.......... you know I will support you and take it completely in the way it is intended .............. btw, does Wendy know my feelings
> 
> Hev x


Sorry Hev but I tried to let you down gently. It's just that you're not my type & I'm happily married. :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, feel free to announce here on the forum any time you wish but my desire for you will never fade.......... you know I will support you and take it completely in the way it is intended .............. btw, does Wendy know my feelings
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Hev but I tried to let you down gently. It's just that you're not my type & I'm happily married. :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm devastated .............. how could you build my hopes and slaughter them so quickly    ..............

Hev x :-*


----------



## BreTT

Typical man - ohhh, they're all the same.


----------



## Hev

maybe I should try girls 

Hev x


----------



## slg

speak to Dotti - she has a large pair of "mams" needing attention!! Be sure to take pics though as she's not taking any. :wink:


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> maybe I should try girls
> 
> Hev x


Yay!


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should try girls
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
Click to expand...

Is that you thinking the same dear? :-*

:lol:


----------



## Hev

Dotti? where are ya? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should try girls
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you thinking the same dear? :-*
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

What do you think


----------



## slg

soft lighting, wide angle lens.........................


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should try girls
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you thinking the same dear? :-*
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think
Click to expand...

<hmmm, considering selling tickets> :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

and a range of vibrators


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> and a range of vibrators


New TT meet --- Ann Summers night!!!!


----------



## BreTT

I think we'd end up more embarrassed!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a range of vibrators
> 
> 
> 
> New TT meet --- Ann Summers night!!!!
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be able to cope ................

Hev x


----------



## Hev

I rest my case :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a range of vibrators
> 
> 
> 
> New TT meet --- Ann Summers night!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be able to cope ................

Hev x[/quote

more like Duracell wouldn't be able to cope.......


----------



## Hev

never heard of rechargable batteries? <sheesh>

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> never heard of rechargable batteries? <sheesh>
> 
> Hev x


Time to buy more shares in Scottish Power then........... :wink:


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

You have some great smileys, Hev!


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> You have a great pair, Hev!


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great pair, Hev!
Click to expand...

Erm, edited quoting eh? Nice. Cheeky b*gger.


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great pair, Hev!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm, edited quoting eh? Nice. Cheeky b*gger.
Click to expand...

Needed to mark my 1499th post somehow!

It's been happening to me all week. Best one was TTotal earlier on this week (got me into trouble aswell)

1500 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## slg

Is this the scottish TT forum again tonight?

What a bunch of sad f88ks we are!!!!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Is this the scottish TT forum again tonight?
> 
> What a bunch of sad f88ks we are!!!!


Someone has got to keep it going :lol:

No wonder our meet threads are a tad quiet....... we're gassing on here instead :lol:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> Is this the scottish TT forum again tonight?
> 
> What a bunch of sad f88ks we are!!!!


Erm


----------



## Rad TT

He's got to be the last...surely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT

Rad TT said:


> He's got to be the last...surely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dinnae call me surely, pal! :wink:


----------



## Hev

Yeah!!!!!! a foreigner 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> Yeah!!!!!! a foreigner
> 
> Hev x


If you're talking to me, darling, you'll find you're mistaken :wink:


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!! a foreigner
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking to me, darling, you'll find you're mistaken :wink:
Click to expand...

I thought you said I could call you anything I wanted :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!! a foreigner
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking to me, darling, you'll find you're mistaken :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said I could call you anything I wanted :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

We all have our limits ;-)


----------



## Hev

Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us
> 
> Hev x


Maybe he is carrying out all his Terri_TT fantasies with his missus [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he is carrying out all his Terri_TT fantasies with his missus [smiley=whip.gif]
Click to expand...

He has a Mrs????  ...................... HOW COULD HE DO THAT TO ME?!!!!! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the scottish TT forum again tonight?
> 
> What a bunch of sad f88ks we are!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Erm
Click to expand...

Oh flower o scotland...... [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## BreTT

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the scottish TT forum again tonight?
> 
> What a bunch of sad f88ks we are!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Erm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh flower o scotland...... [smiley=guitarist.gif]
Click to expand...

when will we see your likes again...


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> HOW COULD HE DO THAT TO ME?!!!!! :wink:
> 
> Hev x


He's a bloke - don't be daft.


----------



## Toshiba

This must be the longest thread of crap ever! :lol:


----------



## baynesey

looks like I'm currently winning ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

was winning


----------



## davidg

YELLOW_TT said:


> was winning


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us
> 
> Hev x


Just wanted to get up early to look at more cars!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

7:49 call that early :?:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get up early to look at more cars!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sado 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get up early to look at more cars!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Should have told me - I could have looked too....autotrader here I come...


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B.......... slg has abandoned us
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get up early to look at more cars!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should have told me - I could have looked too....autotrader here I come...
Click to expand...

Better keep looking then - wasn't as impressed with drive of the IS 220d sport as I was expecting. Great spec, superb quality but the drive did nothing for me!  I was expecting to do a deal today and came home with nothing - bottle of wine just about to get opened!!)


----------



## BreTT

Shame - suspect you'll be most of the way through the bottle by now. Just about to crack open a beer myself. I'll have a wee think and see what else I can come up with for you.


----------



## slg

Fed up enough now not to bother and just replace the new astra we got for my wife. Used it today to go to Edinburgh, not bad but completely gutless.


----------



## BreTT

A bit left field for you, but 03 Phaetons are cheap as chips...


----------



## slg

where do you get your chips from?

Cheapest one within 100 miles on autotrader is 3 years old & Â£27k.


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> where do you get your chips from?
> 
> Cheapest one within 100 miles on autotrader is 3 years old & Â£27k.


You're narrowing your field too much....some good 05's too


----------



## slg

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get your chips from?
> 
> Cheapest one within 100 miles on autotrader is 3 years old & Â£27k.
> 
> 
> 
> You're narrowing your field too much....some good 05's too
Click to expand...

See what you mean.. just gone national on the search and picked out some. Don't think it's really my cup of tea but I can see your point. On reading some of the info there's an advert for one, an 05 that cost Â£60k+   now at Â£26500.  That's some depreciation!!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

BreTT said:


> A bit left field for you, but 03 Phaetons are cheap as chips...


Look too much like an enlarged Passat. (previous shape)


----------



## BreTT

Said it was a little left field...


----------



## The Silver Surfer

What happened to the BMW 5 series, slg? Did you not like it?


----------



## BreTT

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit left field for you, but 03 Phaetons are cheap as chips...
> 
> 
> 
> Look too much like an enlarged Passat. (previous shape)
Click to expand...

True - but it is supposed to be a lovely drive.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

BreTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit left field for you, but 03 Phaetons are cheap as chips...
> 
> 
> 
> Look too much like an enlarged Passat. (previous shape)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True - but it is supposed to be a lovely drive.
Click to expand...

Yes, have heard this. Good vfm.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

IIRC, it's in Clarkson's list of top ten cars.


----------



## slg

The Silver Surfer said:


> What happened to the BMW 5 series, slg? Did you not like it?


After reading & hearing about it I wanted the 530d M Sport instead of the 525d which seem to be pretty rare at a decent price.

Then tried the E class E320 cdi Sport and preferred the spec & ride to the BMW - can't get a decent one of them either. Plenty of Avantgardes about but not got the spec of a Lexus. The 330d M Sport has got the performance but not the toys, again like the lexus. Only thing is I wasn't that impressed with driving the Lexus (IS 220d) today. I did like the 450h but the boot space is shocking.

Still looking!!!

(well you did ask! :wink: )


----------



## The Silver Surfer

What about the 3 Series Sport then? Were you not looking at that too?

Have you considered the A4 in Quattro S-Line form? I saw one the other week with the RS6 wheels and it looked excellent.


----------



## slg

The Silver Surfer said:


> What about the 3 Series Sport then? Were you not looking at that too?
> 
> Have you considered the A4 in Quattro S-Line form? I saw one the other week with the RS6 wheels and it looked excellent.


3 Series - mentioned that above.

Not looked at another Audi.... would you with the service received from our local dealers? :roll:


----------



## baynesey

YELLOW_TT said:


> was winning


*cough* .. sorry

8)


----------



## BreTT

You'll need to stay up late / get up early to beat the Scottish contingent...


----------



## BreTT

Hi garyc - you got the nightshift?


----------



## BreTT

Hi garyc - you got the nightshift?


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 3 Series Sport then? Were you not looking at that too?
> 
> Have you considered the A4 in Quattro S-Line form? I saw one the other week with the RS6 wheels and it looked excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Series - mentioned that above.
> 
> Not looked at another Audi.... would you with the service received from our local dealers? :roll:
Click to expand...

Mines still available at Â£40k :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

slg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 3 Series Sport then? Were you not looking at that too?
> 
> Have you considered the A4 in Quattro S-Line form? I saw one the other week with the RS6 wheels and it looked excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Series - mentioned that above.
> 
> Not looked at another Audi.... would you with the service received from our local dealers? :roll:
Click to expand...

Sorry, missed the bit about the 3 Series.

You are, of course, right about the local dealers. Have I told you about my experiences with Glasgow Audi? :wink: (Not only is it Europe's largest Audi dealer it's also the most INCOMPETENT! Well, I can't post something about Glasgow Audi and not mention how 'good' they are.) :wink:

Saying all that, it wouldn't put me completely off an Audi. I would travel further afield to one of the better dealers.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 3 Series Sport then? Were you not looking at that too?
> 
> Have you considered the A4 in Quattro S-Line form? I saw one the other week with the RS6 wheels and it looked excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Series - mentioned that above.
> 
> Not looked at another Audi.... would you with the service received from our local dealers? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mines still available at Â£40k * :wink:
Click to expand...

It's now coming up for a week old. I'd let him have it for Â£26k! :wink:


----------



## slg

The Silver Surfer said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 3 Series Sport then? Were you not looking at that too?
> 
> Have you considered the A4 in Quattro S-Line form? I saw one the other week with the RS6 wheels and it looked excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Series - mentioned that above.
> 
> Not looked at another Audi.... would you with the service received from our local dealers? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mines still available at Â£40k * :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's now coming up for a week old. I'd let him have it for Â£26k! :wink:
Click to expand...

Even with it's extra 2.3mm of legroom in the back, it's still not big enough for two children.

(don't tell anyone but I prefer the Mk 1 anyway)


----------



## Terri_TT

I'm I the winner? 

(So do I :wink: )


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> I'm I the winner?
> 
> (So do I :wink: )


Thanks for spoiling it - thought this was going to get to the next page there, be forgotten about & I would have won!! :wink:

WOMEN!!!!! Always have to have the last word!! :roll:


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> I'm I the winner?
> 
> (So do I :wink: )


Thanks for spoiling it - thought this was going to get to the next page there, be forgotten about & I would have won!! :wink:

WOMEN!!!!! Always have to have the last word!! :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT

Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves


  They are lucky to get a word it


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky to get a word it
Click to expand...

or even a word in!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky to get a word it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or even a word in!!
Click to expand...

See I was so shocked to get a word in I got it wrong


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky to get a word it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or even a word in!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See I was so shocked to get a word in I got it wrong
Click to expand...

Teamwork


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky to get a word it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or even a word in!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See I was so shocked to get a word in I got it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teamwork
Click to expand...

Well there's not too many things you men can do on your own  In fact I can only think of one :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky to get a word it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or even a word in!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See I was so shocked to get a word in I got it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teamwork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there's not too many things you men can do on your own  In fact I can only think of one :wink:
Click to expand...

Thats all friction :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men! :roll: Always repeating themselves
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky to get a word it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or even a word in!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See I was so shocked to get a word in I got it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teamwork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there's not too many things you men can do on your own  In fact I can only think of one :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats all friction :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## slg

if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!


----------



## Hev

You're life would be dull and boring without us :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!


Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte? 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That's a bit unfair........ (which one?) 
(if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! ) 
:-*


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit unfair........ (which one?)
> (if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! )
> :-*
Click to expand...

Nah, you were the one who looked the biggest muppet!

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 Which page ? 8)


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit unfair........ (which one?)
> (if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! )
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you were the one who looked the *biggest muppet!*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

With your sig pic, that's the pot calling the kettle black!! :wink: :-*

Terri - Hev's an optician if you need a pair of glasses!!! How many other muppets are standing in a pic being measured for arrows at a Scottish TT meet!? :roll:


----------



## Hev

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which page ? 8)
Click to expand...

On the page opposite the reps map :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> With your sig pic, that's the pot calling the kettle black!! :wink: :-*


Hello Kermee ............hiy yhahhhh!<karate chop> 

Hev x


----------



## slg

last time I post on the Christmas thread to get it back to the front page for you! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> last time I post on the Christmas thread to get it back to the front page for you! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Have you answered yet? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## slg

I'm in the huff now! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

me too.


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> me too.


You're always in the huff though. :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit unfair........ (which one?)
> (if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! )
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you were the one who looked the *biggest muppet!*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your sig pic, that's the pot calling the kettle black!! :wink: :-*
> 
> Terri - Hev's an optician if you need a pair of glasses!!! How many other muppets are standing in a pic being measured for arrows at a Scottish TT meet!? :roll:
Click to expand...

Which one of the merry men are you?


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit unfair........ (which one?)
> (if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! )
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you were the one who looked the *biggest muppet!*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your sig pic, that's the pot calling the kettle black!! :wink: :-*
> 
> Terri - Hev's an optician if you need a pair of glasses!!! How many other muppets are standing in a pic being measured for arrows at a Scottish TT meet!? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one of the merry men are you?
Click to expand...

Can't you tell?


----------



## Toshiba

slg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> me too.
> 
> 
> 
> You're always in the huff though. :wink:
Click to expand...

only since i got a TT.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit unfair........ (which one?)
> (if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! )
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you were the one who looked the *biggest muppet!*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your sig pic, that's the pot calling the kettle black!! :wink: :-*
> 
> Terri - Hev's an optician if you need a pair of glasses!!! How many other muppets are standing in a pic being measured for arrows at a Scottish TT meet!? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one of the merry men are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you tell?
Click to expand...

<hint> well the rest were laughing at him ........ oops sorry slg, laughing _WITH_ you :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

Toshiba said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> me too.
> 
> 
> 
> You're always in the huff though. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only since i got a TT.
Click to expand...

that can't be true


----------



## slg

You have seen your rep pic haven't you?

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones ! 8)

(and yes, that was THROW stones!)


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get enough peace from the women that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which piece would you like? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Terri, I wouldn't be so generous if I were you ........... have you seen HIS pic in Absolutte?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit unfair........ (which one?)
> (if you mean the larger pic, we all had to be measured for arrows, just that I was the best looking on the day! )
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you were the one who looked the *biggest muppet!*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your sig pic, that's the pot calling the kettle black!! :wink: :-*
> 
> Terri - Hev's an optician if you need a pair of glasses!!! How many other muppets are standing in a pic being measured for arrows at a Scottish TT meet!? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one of the merry men are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <hint> well the rest were laughing at him ........ oops sorry slg, laughing _WITH_ you :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

In that case, it has to be the one who looks like he's diving


----------



## slg

She FINALLY gets it!!!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> You have seen your rep pic haven't you?
> 
> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones ! 8)
> 
> (and yes, that was THROW stones!)


Bad hair day  ........... and don't tell Wallsend that you don't like it ......... he thinks he's David Bailley!

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

I'm bloody blonde what do you expect


----------



## slg

mmmmm....does the collar match the cuffs...does the pelmet match the curtains?


----------



## Terri_TT

A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I


Spoilsport!


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
Click to expand...

Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
Click to expand...

So I've found out.............


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
Click to expand...

Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
Click to expand...

Oh Wendy ........................!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
Click to expand...

No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
Click to expand...

Only a small fee?


----------



## Hev

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a small fee?
Click to expand...

Male complex :wink:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a small fee?
Click to expand...

Each


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a small fee?
Click to expand...

Yes, they're crap pics? 
(Andy took them     )


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a small fee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they're crap pics?
> (Andy took them     )
Click to expand...

They couldn't have been that bad, they were in Horse and Hound last week


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a small fee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they're crap pics?
> (Andy took them     )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They couldn't have been that bad, they were in Horse and Hound last week
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

That's without editing a post aswell!!

Hev,  Hev, Hev!!!!


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lady must have some secrets :wink: and so must I
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilsport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I've found out.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Thought I took those pictures off the net :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you can have them back for a small fee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a small fee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they're crap pics?
> (Andy took them     )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They couldn't have been that bad, they were in Horse and Hound last week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's without editing a post aswell!!
> 
> Hev,  Hev, Hev!!!!
Click to expand...

Why does Hev want to see picture of me in Horse and hound?


----------



## slg

Spot who can't read a thread properly!  

So which one is it then.... a horse or a hound?


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> So which one is it then.... a horse or a hound?


both


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Spot who can't read a thread properly!


One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> 
> 
> One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Or two...... Brain surgery


----------



## Hev

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> 
> 
> One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or two...... Brain surgery
Click to expand...

Oi, I'm looking after my financial interests here :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> 
> 
> One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or two...... Brain surgery
Click to expand...

or plastic surgery


----------



## Terri_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> 
> 
> One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or two...... Brain surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or plastic surgery
Click to expand...

You've seen the pictures, now get the movie


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> 
> 
> One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or two...... Brain surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or plastic surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've seen the pictures, now get the movie
Click to expand...

You're too young to watch these movies! :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot who can't read a thread properly!
> 
> 
> 
> One word .................... Optician!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or two...... Brain surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or plastic surgery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've seen the pictures, now get the movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're too young to watch these movies! :roll:
Click to expand...

Ok I'm yours, you charmer :-*


----------



## slg

That was too easy....i believe you now, you are blonde :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> That was too easy....i believe you now, you are blonde :wink:


Or maybe I'm just desperate


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was too easy....i believe you now, you are blonde :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just desperate
Click to expand...

What for a meal :wink:


----------



## slg

Not really a (nice) answer to that!

<biting my tongue>


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was too easy....i believe you now, you are blonde :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just desperate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What for a meal :wink:
Click to expand...

Only if itâ€™s 3 courses


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was too easy....i believe you now, you are blonde :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just desperate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What for a meal :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if itâ€™s 3 courses
Click to expand...

Menage a troi :?:


----------



## slg

in a pod


----------



## YELLOW_TT

an i pod


----------



## TTotal




----------



## ObiWan

invasion of the body snatchers :idea:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Terri_TT

Run Barry run!


----------



## Toshiba

are we nearly done yet?


----------



## Terri_TT

not yet


----------



## ObiWan

I wish we had never started


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> are we nearly done yet?


Long way to go yet


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
Click to expand...

THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
Click to expand...

Should be half way there by then


----------



## Terri_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
Click to expand...

I'll probably be dead by then :roll:


----------



## slg

you that old!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be dead by then :roll:
Click to expand...

We can hope :wink:


----------



## slg

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be dead by then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can hope :wink:
Click to expand...

oooohhh....the pie eater's getting bitchy!! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

slg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be dead by then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can hope :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooohhh....the pie eater's getting bitchy!! :wink:
Click to expand...

Thats Mr Pie Eater to you young man :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be dead by then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can hope :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be dead by then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can hope :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Only funning Terri


----------



## TTotal

Blame coupe_mania29 , he bloody started this trudge... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Blame coupe_mania29 , he bloody started this trudge... :?


And I will finish it

THIS IS THE LAST POST POST NO MORE ON THIS THREAD :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## TTotal

Agreed :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame coupe_mania29 , he bloody started this trudge... :?
> 
> 
> 
> And I will finish it
> 
> THIS IS THE LAST POST POST NO MORE ON THIS THREAD :!: :!: :!: :!:
Click to expand...

Didnt last very long did it :?


----------



## Terri_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we nearly done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THink I will call back in about 18 months or so :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be half way there by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be dead by then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can hope :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only funning Terri
Click to expand...

 You jester [smiley=jester.gif] :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Going away for the weekend is a mistake, you have to trawl through 18 pages of this shite.

Ok you will say you dont have to but its just like a squashed cat at the side of the road, you have to look but you dont want to :?


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Agreed :lol:


I concur with "ye olde man" :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Hey, less of the "ye" :x


----------



## ObiWan

Feels like 18 months already


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Feels like 18 months already


Have you been talking to my other half :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Aint they supposed to pop out at 9 months Andy? She'll be overdone mate!


----------



## Toshiba

its going to sting - being twice the normal sizing


----------



## TTotal

Quite a stretch :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Aint they supposed to pop out at 9 months Andy? She'll be overdone mate!


It must be twins then :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

A pair of mini pie eaters Andy, they look like their Dad alright :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> A pair of mini pie eaters Andy, they look like their Dad alright :lol:


No way to much hair


----------



## Terri_TT

she's way too cute

Just for you :-*


----------



## Toshiba

should that be 'too' :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Should that be They?


----------



## Toshiba

1 on 1 English - not only informative, but educational too.


----------



## Terri_TT

And I'm sure you'd make a great Teacher


----------



## Toshiba

i'd be very demanding.


----------



## Terri_TT

So can I


----------



## slg

Could believe that!


----------



## Toshiba

Terri_TT said:


> So can I


so what did u last demand?


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Could believe that!


Thought you would


----------



## Terri_TT

Toshiba said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So can I
> 
> 
> 
> so what did u last demand?
Click to expand...

Everything!


----------



## Toshiba

but what did u get?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks like nothing :?:


----------



## Toshiba

else shes still getting it. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> else shes still getting it. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: dont know what you mean


----------



## Dotti

Christ is this thread still going?  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Christ is this thread still going?  :lol:


No


----------



## Dotti

Good evening Yellow 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Evening Dotti how are we tonight :?:


----------



## Dotti

Awake and rampant! :lol:   :wink:

And You? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Awake and rampant! :lol:   :wink:
> 
> And You? :wink:


Ready for bed :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Woohoo! Lets spice this thread right up then and tell me what your wearing? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A smile


----------



## Dotti

oh yes? [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> oh yes? [smiley=whip.gif]


ouch that hurt but not to much :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Bend over! [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dose'nt he make movies :wink: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dotti

I believe Toshiba does  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I would'nt know about that and I dont think I want to :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Nightmare on Toshmk2TT Street is his latest :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Now now don't laugh!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cant help it can just picture as Fred C driving a Golf GTi :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cant help it can just picture as Fred C driving a Golf GTi :lol: :lol:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO that's KMPowell with a pie stuck between his bottom cheeks isn't it?  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant help it can just picture as Fred C driving a Golf GTi :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO that's KMPowell with a pie stuck between his bottom cheeks isn't it?  :lol:  :wink:
Click to expand...

  Shhhh you cans say KMP and pies in the same thread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well I think it is time to say good night so good night [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Morning Andy............... Mince Pies will be here soon, wakey, wakey 

Oh, and I guess I win


----------



## Toshiba

not sure im going to make a film about the mkii problems - would make a good dilbert tho.


----------



## TTotal

Can I be the first to say "Happy Christmas!" ?


----------



## M T Pickering

May I be the "first" to say Happy New Year! :roll:


----------



## TTotal

No , we did that back in January :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

How about happy Halloween


----------



## TTotal

Steady on, "you know who" will be asking for.....

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## NaughTTy

Mmmmm - nearly lunch time


----------



## TTotal

Looks tasty eh? Not enough though for all of us, especially Andy :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Looks tasty eh? Not enough though for all of us, especially Andy :lol:


Sod Andy............. give it to me


----------



## TTotal

No..........

Scon !


----------



## ObiWan

Show me the cake............. show me the cake!!


----------



## TTotal

+










= DIY cake


----------



## Terri_TT

Where's the other half? :?

and I mean of the cake, not Helen :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Here's the bottom half and the icing to finish it. Carry on !










A nice pea green cake :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

uummmm tasty


----------



## TTotal

Any minute now......... he can smell it in the oven !


----------



## Toshiba

mushy pea icing :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Aye pure extravagance


----------



## Toshiba

or gluttony


----------



## Dotti

Prefer belguim buns


----------



## Toshiba

not dutch?


----------



## Dotti

Maybe swedish!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> not dutch?


are you not thinking of a cap :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Don't think he likes Rebel :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dont think he likes any one :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Anyone fancy a pie with Kev in the flame room ? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I fancy a pie with any one any where even you John


----------



## TTotal

Fancy getting leary over just a bit of crust eh ? Some people have no piepose in life :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Fancy getting leary over just a bit of crust eh ? Some people have no piepose in life :wink:


I eat therefor I am


----------



## TTotal

Yes you are :wink:


----------



## Guest

so thats that then. i return on page 146 and win


----------



## TTotal

er No you dont matey, its OAP week so you dont stand a chance!


----------



## Guest

just another 43 years to go then ill be in with a chance :lol:

:wink:

gimmie some slack - its moving in day for me (just bought a new house! WOO HOO!)


----------



## TTotal

Bet you have a bit to do then, exciting times!


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Bet you have a bit to do then, exciting times!


not really tho, we're renting ours but still dont have anyone to let it to yet, so we're not moving until we have to....so really just picking keys up 

although letting agent just rang to say they have a viewing booked so have to rush home


----------



## TTotal

Get some fresh coffee brewing , the smell will get them in!


----------



## Toshiba

whats the first mod? bigger windows? :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Dark windows, huge Chimney, Big Stereo !

Dont forget to change the garage door for a 3 bar one :wink:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> whats the first mod? bigger windows? :lol:


bigger and tinted with chrome sills (innit) :lol: :lol:

keys ready to pick keys up now (had the phone call) so im off!!  

happy chappy comin thru 8)


----------



## Toshiba

you could have got a new car instead. wheres you commitment?


----------



## TTotal

How many bedrooms in your TT then ?


----------



## Toshiba

bedrooms - 1 major problem with the MKII is the lack of storage!


----------



## TTotal

Try a roadie pal :?


----------



## Toshiba

or a bike!

You just love dressing up in leather c/w no boxers! you use the bike as an excuse :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Shux you found me out


----------



## Toshiba

dotti does the same!


----------



## TTotal

Just in time to win , thanks all ! 8)


----------



## mac's TT

Who's Justin  and what is he winning?


----------



## slg

mac's TT said:


> Who's Justin  and what is he winning?


I'm just in from the gym, do I win?


----------



## Dotti

I'm currently winning, but it won't be for long I know


----------



## mac's TT

Any news Abi?


----------



## Rebel

What's this all abouth?


----------



## Dotti

Triplets!


----------



## mac's TT

CONGRATULATIONS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :wink:


----------



## Dotti

3 shots and BANG!


----------



## mac's TT

1 shot for each 1


----------



## slg

my brothers are triplets!


----------



## Toshiba

so are my shoes.


----------



## thebears

Mine are Nikes


----------



## Toshiba

your not changing into a hoodie are you?


----------



## TTotal

1. No Foreigners
2. No Puftas
3. The larch


----------



## Toshiba

The larch?


----------



## TTotal

The Oak?


----------



## Toshiba

this has lost me again.


----------



## TTotal




----------



## seanf

Game still on... Guess im winning then :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

yep. i quit.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have the finish line in site


----------



## Toshiba

i have the matter in hand.


----------



## Dotti

Nothing else in your hand?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> i have the matter in hand.


I have a pie in hand


----------



## Terri_TT

What's in the pie?


----------



## Toshiba

its a sticky finger pie,


----------



## TTotal

A grasp of the situation....

Falling softly out of his hand..........

"Twenty past seven" she replied, "Every morning"........


----------



## Toshiba

is this a trick or a treat?


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Toshiba

:lol:

like it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> :lol:
> 
> like it.


We know but what about Johns post :wink:


----------



## TTotal

My winning post? here it is again...


----------



## Toshiba

even those that come second pass the post :wink:


----------



## TTotal

So you agree to be 2nd then?


----------



## Toshiba

sure.


----------



## TTotal

Congrats then Tosh


----------



## Toshiba

thanks.


----------



## TTotal

Hey - no probs :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

does the winner get a cup or money?


----------



## TTotal

Paypal is good


----------



## Toshiba

gift vouchers?


----------



## TTotal

No thanks, just money as I have everything else


----------



## Toshiba

but if you have everything - why would u need money?


----------



## TTotal

I collect it 8)


----------



## Toshiba

where do you hide it - incase i run low?


----------



## TTotal

Cant catch me that way, its hidden and I aint telling you which bed its under.

Whoops


----------



## Toshiba

how many bed do you have - just so i can work out if you're worth robbing. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

1 bed


----------



## Toshiba

mm, is it a big bed?


----------



## TTotal

Enormous


----------



## Toshiba

OK, i'll be round later. trick or treat!


----------



## TTotal

Er I shall go for the treat then.


----------



## Toshiba

The treat is you get to post one more time. The trick is i get to do two more :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Post once


----------



## TTotal

Post twice


----------



## Toshiba

D'oh.


----------



## TTotal

R'ay


----------



## TTotal

M'ee


----------



## Terri_TT

far


----------



## Toshiba

from over.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

the rainbow


----------



## Toshiba

is this another story thread?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

If you want it to be  
Once up on a time


----------



## Toshiba

a man with a large hard


----------



## Terri_TT

long ago


----------



## Toshiba

in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Terri_TT

yummy chocolate bar


----------



## mac's TT

Really liked the counters mmmmm.


----------



## Dotti

over the sink


----------



## Terri_TT

you could do some tap dancing :roll:


----------



## Dotti

With a *********** chinaman


----------



## Terri_TT

do you know any *********** chinamen?


----------



## mac's TT

How Hi is a chinaman?

and How Lo is his brother :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Number 69 please with egg flied rice


----------



## Terri_TT

sweet n sour


----------



## mac's TT

Dotti said:


> Number 69 please with egg flied rice


Now Dotti why No 69 :wink: are you still plastered ?


----------



## Toshiba

bet shes stiff.


----------



## TTotal

Hey !

I won at last then 8)


----------



## CH_Peter

TTotal said:


> Hey !
> 
> I won at last then 8)


Well done.


----------



## TTotal

Thanks :wink:


----------



## saint

You Are Welcome


----------



## TTotal

My pleasure... 8)


----------



## Toshiba

you kept going, i have to give it to you.


----------



## TTotal

Yes you have to give it to me, thanks 8)


----------



## Guest

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TTotal

No milk today thanks.


----------



## Terri_TT

my love has gone away


----------



## TTotal

The bottle stands forlorn, a symbol of the dawn


----------



## Toshiba

Rather deep for a TT forum!


----------



## TTotal

Herman's Hermits? Deep ??

Lord save us !


----------



## Toshiba

is that austin powers on the left?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No its his brother Austin Alegro


----------



## TTotal

You rang?


----------



## Toshiba

rooneys dad 2nd from the left.


----------



## TTotal

May well be but I have won now, thats it its all over now (Stones)


----------



## Toshiba

OK, i therefore declare thats there's no anyone else posting after this post as we have a winner.


----------



## ObiWan

at long last, its over.............. congratulations


----------



## TTotal

Cheers, many thanks all of you who contributed to my winning post.

Bye for now, see you soon.


----------



## ObiWan

Well done John, you thoroughly deserve to win, you got my vote


----------



## KJM

Huh, what, someone's won?


----------



## TTotal

Not you though :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

is it me
:?:


----------



## Terri_TT

No


----------



## TTotal

Yes


----------



## TTotal

Yes


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Its me again


----------



## Toshiba

i keep poping in from time to time too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

And always at a bad time :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

nothing much to do in prison,


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> nothing much to do in prison,


I dont know there is TV video DVDs the gym


----------



## Dotti

I know what will entertain you ....!    [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You tease :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much to do in prison,
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know there is TV video DVDs the gym
Click to expand...

Free SKY and pies


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much to do in prison,
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know there is TV video DVDs the gym
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free SKY and pies
Click to expand...

Right I am off to rob a bank [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT

can I come


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bring a mask


----------



## Terri_TT

will stockings do?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Defo


----------



## Terri_TT

we could use one each


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> we could use one each


You'll let any man into your stockings!!  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

you forgot about the free wireless laptop we all get too.


----------



## Dotti

Don't you mean lap dancers with their stockings or hold ups :lol:


----------



## X4RCN

I'M BACK!!

karen


----------



## Toshiba

are you a lapdancer?


----------



## slg

please say "no" :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> we could use one each
> 
> 
> 
> You'll let any man into your stockings!!  :wink:
Click to expand...

But they look so good in them


----------



## Toshiba

slg said:


> please say "no" :wink:


pls say yes.


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please say "no" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> pls say yes.
Click to expand...

I'm flattered Tosh but you're not my type. :wink:

(unless you're female, older than me & blonde!)


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please say "no" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> pls say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm flattered Tosh but you're not my type. :wink:
> 
> (unless you're female, older than me & blonde!)
Click to expand...

You called?


----------



## Hev

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please say "no" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> pls say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm flattered Tosh but you're not my type. :wink:
> 
> (unless you're female, older than me & blonde!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called?
Click to expand...

get a room you pair :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please say "no" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> pls say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm flattered Tosh but you're not my type. :wink:
> 
> (unless you're female, older than me & blonde!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get a room you pair :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Jealousy!!! :-*


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please say "no" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> pls say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm flattered Tosh but you're not my type. :wink:
> 
> (unless you're female, older than me & blonde!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get a room you pair :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jealousy!!! :-*
Click to expand...

Of course 

Hev :-*


----------



## TTotal

Where's that GORGEOUS piggie ?


----------



## slg

TTotal said:


> Where's that GORGEOUS piggie ?


That one's much more life-like though! :lol:


----------



## Hev

You called Darling?










Hev x


----------



## TTotal

Much nicer avatar darling than a one eyed kermit coloured egg :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev said:


> You called Darling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


Get a room you pair :wink:


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> You called Darling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you pair :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: touche... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

<woolf like noise> AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## slg

I know a Hotel with good rates just now!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Scotland or Southampton?

I dont travel well


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> Scotland or Southampton?
> 
> I dont travel well


I want a man to make an effort :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

The effort's not in the travelling Hev! :-*


----------



## TTotal

At 52 I have to conserve every last drop............


----------



## Hev

tell me more ................... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

No please don't....I want to get something to eat :twisted:


----------



## Hev

<stamping feet> but I want to know!!! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

so do I


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> so do I


You looking for tips? :-*


----------



## Hev

well since it is just the 3 of us now (by the looks of things - maybe TTotal is scared now :twisted YOU tell us slg! 

Hev x


----------



## slg

You think a tip will be enough for you Hev!!!


----------



## Hev

Nah, but it is a start :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Is that our elders away for their cocoa & bed now?

They were taking chances staying up this late.


----------



## Hev

Looks like it .......... who is gonna play with us now? 

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> so do I
> 
> 
> 
> You looking for tips? :-*
Click to expand...

have you got any?


----------



## slg

Just going to have to play with ourselves instead! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev said:


> Looks like it .......... who is gonna play with us now?
> 
> Hev x


Looks like it's just the 3 of us


----------



## Hev

a three-some again? 

Hev x


----------



## slg

A threesome.....starting to sound more interesting than the 3 word story! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT

Do you think we could last as long?


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> Do you think we could last as long?[/quote
> 
> Ah, sorry, forgot about the age gap there for a minute!
> 
> Quite sure you would be ok after a wee rest though.


----------



## Hev

Of course ........... timing is everything :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

Sod the 3 sum go to Rebel's house party for a complete forum sum  [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

I'm sure John won this 107 pages ago?


----------



## silkman

Oh FFS, 164 pages?

Did I win? :twisted:


----------



## slg

At least it's given us a page to spout crap on without clogging up other threads! 

(some more than others!) :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> At least it's given us a page to spout crap on without clogging up other threads!
> 
> (some more than others!) :wink:


Agreed, good therapy when you get bored staring out of the office window and cannot be bothered to have to sound interested :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> At least it's given us a page to spout crap on without clogging up other threads!
> 
> (some more than others!) :wink:


Think you won that one


----------



## slg

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's given us a page to spout crap on without clogging up other threads!
> 
> (some more than others!) :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you won that one
Click to expand...

3 words: pot, kettle, black!

Talking of kettle, away & make me a cup of tea woman! :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's given us a page to spout crap on without clogging up other threads!
> 
> (some more than others!) :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you won that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 words: pot, kettle, black!
> 
> Talking of kettle, away & make me a cup of tea woman! :wink:
Click to expand...

3 spoons of Hemlock is it Sir?


----------



## slg

arsenic tastes a bit better, but I'll take what's going?

(milk & one mind)


----------



## TTotal

and the winner is..............................



Me !


----------



## Dotti

It was!


----------



## Dotti

It was!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> At least it's given us a page to spout crap on without clogging up other threads!
> 
> (some more than others!) :wink:


No wonder the ScoTTish meet threads are quiet  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

yep!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> yep!


man of few words now?!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

yep!


----------



## Hev

talkative mood tonight then :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

yep!


----------



## Hev

you're hard work tonight Darling! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

I'm hard work every night dear!

Just fed up!


----------



## Hev

awwwww, have a shoulder.................

Hev x


----------



## slg

It's ok, your shoulders aren't that big...


----------



## Hev

I THINK that is a compliment :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

definately! :-*


----------



## Dotti

Hev, he might want more than your shoulder sweety  :wink:


----------



## slg

Dotti said:


> Hev, he might want more than your shoulder sweety  :wink:


She can but dream! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is this still going??


----------



## Dotti

Who wants an invite to Rebels party tomorrow night? :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Is this still going??


No its finished about a week ago


----------



## jonah

Can't someone just swear or abuse somone ? that it will get locked and end the stupid thread :?


----------



## slg

jonah said:


> Can't someone just swear or abuse somone ? that it will get locked and end the stupid thread :?


fcuk off you pr*ck!!! It's something else to do!

:wink:


----------



## jonah

slg said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't someone just swear or abuse somone ? that it will get locked and end the stupid thread :?
> 
> 
> 
> fcuk off you pr*ck!!! It's something else to do!
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Not at me please :wink:


----------



## slg

jonah said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't someone just swear or abuse somone ? that it will get locked and end the stupid thread :?
> 
> 
> 
> fcuk off you pr*ck!!! It's something else to do!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at me please :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mapeiman

I wanna be last...


----------



## jamei

eeee?? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mapeiman said:


> I wanna be last...


I want to be first


----------



## Dotti

Go on then I'll be in the middle! :twisted: :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I should have known you would :wink:


----------



## Dotti

don't you go getting ideas about poking people with a scewer


----------



## mac's TT

Never heard it called that before


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have :wink: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT

Yeah 2 posts above  . Anyway should have been piecrust for you Andy :lol:


----------



## Dotti

mac's TT said:


> Never heard it called that before


 :lol:  I have a vivid imagination [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard it called that before
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  I have a vivid imagination [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Click to expand...

We know :wink:


----------



## mac's TT

Dotti said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard it called that before
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  I have a vivid imagination [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Click to expand...

Never heard it called that either  I'm sure some cream will clear it up :wink:


----------



## redneal

is there an all time record for this type of post and how long did it go on for..


----------



## TTotal

Yes


----------



## TTotal

Yes


----------



## TTotal

Too long


----------



## TTotal

Too long


----------



## YELLOW_TT

redneal said:


> is there an all time record for this type of post and how long did it go on for..


Ask again in a couple of years :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Final answer?


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Final answer?


no, ill phone a friend


----------



## slg

redneal said:


> is there an all time record for this type of post and how long did it go on for..


That's some size of pic in your sig! 

Am I winning now?


----------



## Guest

slg said:


> Am I winning now?


no, not yet :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

I am though


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> I am though


 r u sure?


----------



## TTotal

Yup, read it in the Sun


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Yup, read it in the Sun


must be true then. congratulations [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Who did the sun say had won this, was it me?


----------



## TTotal

Sorry Baz they name me


----------



## ObiWan

So they should........... congratulations, i even voted twice for you myself


----------



## TTotal

Such a nice bloke, some say. 

I owe you for that. :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Nothing more than you deserve............. you are a winner


----------



## mac's TT

What's that.........? someones won


----------



## ObiWan

Yep.......... John won, it must be true, it was in the Sun


----------



## TTotal

They never lie, its a real good comic.

My nieces are often on the third page, you can see the likeness if you look *hard* enough :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

how hard do you look?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> how hard do you look?


I look F**king hard do you want some like :wink: :lol:


----------



## John C

<opens door, sees thread is still running, closes door, runs away>


----------



## YELLOW_TT

John C said:


> <opens door, sees thread is still running, closes door, runs away>


Come back you were winning


----------



## Toshiba

this thread will run forever.


----------



## ObiWan

Yeahhhh...... somebody has moved the post, any idea where it is?


----------



## M T Pickering

just around the corner


----------



## Toshiba

im hoping this will go for another 12 months.


----------



## TTotal

It cant as I have managed to get the Mods to close this at 9.33 this morning.


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> It cant as I have managed to get the Mods to close this at 9.33 this morning.


OOPS!!....... maybe not :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Cuh.......... you can't trust some Mods these days!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Cuh.......... you can't trust some Mods these days!


and you cant trust some people :wink:


----------



## TTotal

But we can trust each other can't we ? :?


----------



## mac's TT

course we can


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> But we can trust each other can't we ? :?


You can trust me John I know I trust you m8 just not with mt pies but I dont trust any one with my pies :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Thats what mates are for Andy, BTW I dont eat pies (thats why I am trim)










so if I get any for winning this I shall send them up.

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Thats what mates are for Andy, BTW I dont eat pies (thats why I am trim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if I get any for winning this I shall send them up.
> 
> :lol:


Helen is a very lucky girl John you are a fine figure of a man 
I hope you win m8 how can I help you :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

TTotal said:


> Thats what mates are for Andy, BTW I dont eat pies (thats why I am trim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if I get any for winning this I shall send them up.
> 
> :lol:


Are you going to pass on your dieting tips. Girls in the power room will love you.


----------



## TTotal

Power room ?  Where's that?


----------



## jamei

Me 2


----------



## TTotal

Ma' Salamah :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Power room ?  Where's that?


Its where old threads go to die quietly


----------



## slg

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power room ?  Where's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Its where old threads go to die quietly
Click to expand...

This one should be [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power room ?  Where's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Its where old threads go to die quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one should be [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

It could be locked if John gets his way at least :wink:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power room ?  Where's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Its where old threads go to die quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one should be [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be locked if John gets his way at least :wink:
Click to expand...

Not if I can help it! 

Hev x


----------



## redneal

i could win this


----------



## TTotal

No way Jose


----------



## M T Pickering

No way Hose B


----------



## TTotal

Well I have covered all hoses up to H here...


----------



## TTotal

But if you are determined to have a hose battle then this is "Tan Hose C"


----------



## Toshiba

do you pay by the inch for her too?


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> do you pay by the inch for her too?


Doesn't cost him much then! :wink:

(pensioners discount aswell)


----------



## Toshiba

I'm happy to payless. I'm not doing it to pls her. :wink:

you get a pension in ur 30s - cool, where do o go to claim it?


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> I'm happy to payless. I'm not doing it to pls her. :wink:
> 
> you get a pension in ur 30s - cool, where do o go to claim it?


The reference was to TTotal :roll:

If there was such a pension I think I'd be looking for it aswell.


----------



## Toshiba

must be great being small - your able to look up skirts.


----------



## slg

Toshiba said:


> must be great being small - your able to look up skirts.


Do you think that's a female?


----------



## TTotal

Not quite a pensioner but I have started to inherit some of their habits


----------



## mac's TT

Toshiba said:


> must be great being small - your able to look up skirts.


And you dont have far to go if you fall


----------



## Toshiba

Good point, Clothes are cheaper too.


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> Not quite a pensioner but I have started to inherit some of their habits


Regressing to childhood now .............


















Hev x


----------



## Toshiba

That must be a real big dump.


----------



## mac's TT

Hev as a [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a pensioner but I have started to inherit some of their habits
> 
> 
> 
> Regressing to childhood now .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You still have your own Pamper I believe Hev :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

o dear.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> o dear.


No very cheap


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a pensioner but I have started to inherit some of their habits
> 
> 
> 
> Regressing to childhood now .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have your own Pamper I believe Hev :lol:
Click to expand...

Of course ............... always here just in case you need it 

Hev x


----------



## coupe_mania29

i never thought id ever have a post that goes on for 175 pages haha pity no one has won yet


----------



## YELLOW_TT

But But I thought I had won


----------



## ObiWan

I keep telling you John won ages ago......... I think we should have a pole to confirm he actually won it :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> I keep telling you John won ages ago......... I think we should have a pole to confirm he actually won it :?:


I think we should have a pole and hit him with it :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Thats not very SymPIEthetic now is it :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Thats not very SymPIEthetic now is it :roll:


you know my weak spot to well


----------



## TTotal

Wanna see me pole dancing? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

its like the lottery - every-time you have a go you hope to win, while knowing you don't have a chance! But we still persist.


----------



## TTotal

Have you seen the prize up for grabs?


----------



## ObiWan

I have, its what I always win which is why I am so happy to share in your celebrations when you eventually prevail............... as prevail you will


----------



## Toshiba

you get a prise - i must try harder then.


----------



## X4RCN

[smiley=drummer.gif] HOORAY KAREN IS THE WINNER!!

JAE close it quick...... :wink:

karen


----------



## ObiWan

If Jae closes it, will that make him the winner afterall?


----------



## Toshiba

If we all start swearing and saying non pc things the tread will get locked and I'm guessing the worst post will be the last


----------



## DXN

i think I should win for reading the whole thread


----------



## Toshiba

I think the winner should get a bill for a new server, or at least some additional storage for it :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Toshiba said:


> If we all start swearing and saying non pc things the tread will get locked and I'm guessing the worst post will be the last


I am not able to swear so you and John and Andy will have to get flaming :lol: Great idea to put us out of this misery :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Barry, I stuck up for you the other day, Andy said you weren't fit to shovel shit, I said you were..... :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Barry, I stuck up for you the other day, Andy said you weren't fit to shovel shit, I said you were..... :wink:


Thanks for the support John, you can tell him I even have my own spade 8)


----------



## Toshiba

I'll bring the shit.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Barry, I stuck up for you the other day, Andy said you weren't fit to shovel shit, I said you were..... :wink:


I did not I said he was not fit to eat with pigs :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Well, in that case I will pass the troph around


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, I stuck up for you the other day, Andy said you weren't fit to shovel shit, I said you were..... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not I said he was not fit to eat with pigs :wink:
Click to expand...

I will have you know I have been Truffle Hunting in France before now :-*


----------



## TTotal

Is that what they call it? down South its something to do with fudge :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and up north :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Or perhaps the odd lifting of a shirt


----------



## coupe_mania29

TTotal said:


> Or perhaps the odd lifting of a shirt


hahaha!


----------



## X4RCN

are we still playing?? :roll:

karen


----------



## coupe_mania29

ofcourse!  :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Suddenly I am surrounded by Northeners


----------



## ObiWan

One extra


----------



## TTotal

Admittedly I am also from Yorkshire :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Admittedly I am also from Yorkshire :lol:


Yeh, but we forgave you for that a long time ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

And in the 70's worked for a company based in Cleckheaton !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Admittedly I am also from Yorkshire :lol:


Untill they tossed you out :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Told you they were tossers up there :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg leg can you hear what John is saying


----------



## TTotal

The truth is always painful :?


----------



## coupe_mania29

banter banter! crazies! :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Get down on it.................. :lol:


----------



## Guest

whats all this Anti-Yorkshire stuff, eh? :x

:wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Its just John trying to put people going on Leg's treasure hunt in a couple of weeks time :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Treasure ? In Yorkshire ?

Whats that then a couple of bags of chips down't ginnall?


----------



## ObiWan

ey lad, served in a Yorshire Pud basin


----------



## A3DFU

No doubt from Ma Potter :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

The famous Pork Pie maker


----------



## Toshiba

AndyRoo_TT said:


> whats all this Anti-Yorkshire stuff, eh? :x
> 
> :wink:


Hopefully its just anti leeds - the rest of yorkshires ok.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats all this Anti-Yorkshire stuff, eh? :x
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully its just anti leeds - the rest of yorkshires ok.
Click to expand...

Now what's wrong with Leeds 

Oh, I get it: my almost Ex and his family are from Leeds :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

everythings wrong with it.


----------



## TTotal

The World's gone mad .........


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think you mean madder


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you mean madder


Noooooo; that's Black Adder :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

ehh im a bit lost :roll: where am i going


----------



## Toshiba

Tell you what - you go to the pub and get them in. We'll follow if you're paying.


----------



## KammyTT

hmmmm eh ooops fergot me wallet again


----------



## Toshiba

typical scot!


----------



## KammyTT

cheeky bugger :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

no as tight as a londoner thi. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

so how do you win this then :roll:


----------



## slg

KammyTT said:


> so how do you win this then :roll:


You don't - I do! :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

or maybe not


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Or maybe the winner is me


----------



## KammyTT

how does this thing end anyway :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I win thats how it ends


----------



## slg

dream on....... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

i spend all day dreaming.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> i spend all day dreaming.


and all night


----------



## Dotti

I wonder what types of dreams he has?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

He dreams about mk4 Golf GTIs


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> I wonder what types of dreams he has?


Mostly of you wearing nothing but a smile.


----------



## Toshiba

YELLOW_TT said:


> He dreams about mk4 Golf GTIs


that would be a knightmare!


----------



## Dotti

Oh 'ello toshy luv how you doin?  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> He dreams about mk4 Golf GTIs
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a knightmare!
Click to expand...

Come on admit it


----------



## Toshiba

by posting that naked picture of yourself on the forum.

either bent over the bonnet, else playing with the gear knob.


----------



## Toshiba

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> He dreams about mk4 Golf GTIs
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a nightmare!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on admit it
Click to expand...

i admit it would be my worst nightmare - in black, with red trim.


----------



## Dotti

Ain't love grand! He dreams really about Leg's TT  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

you sadists.

thanks for the picture. made me smile - thats all im saying.
how big is it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Ain't love grand! He dreams really about Leg's TT  :wink:


Are you sure it is not Leg he dreams about


----------



## A3DFU

So, after all the pictures have been exchanged, remeber guys, it's I who is winning


----------



## Toshiba

you're right.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> So, after all the pictures have been exchanged, remeber guys, it's I who is winning


Congrats no winning Dani


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> He dreams about mk4 Golf GTIs
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a *knightmare*!
Click to expand...

Oh, and I like the Knight ... not so much the mare though :roll:


----------



## Dotti

I think it isn't so much the pictures but nightmares Toshy is having


----------



## Toshiba

you're one to talk :lol:

I noticed it on the re post!


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> I think it isn't so much the pictures but nightmares Toshy is having


it looks like you are using a TT gear knob. is it a 5 or 6 speed one?


----------



## Dotti

7!  :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it isn't so much the pictures but nightmares Toshy is having
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like you are using a TT gear knob. is it a 5 or 6 speed one?
Click to expand...

Must be 5 speed: it's slow


----------



## A3DFU

Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

She has red a eye after getting cream in it.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> She has red a eye after getting cream in it.


Outch, that could hurt :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

i need to stop drinking!


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> i need to stop drinking!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You'll shrivel all up: 5 liters of water per day; I say: 5 liters of water per day


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need to stop drinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You'll shrivel all up: 5 liters of water per day; I say: 5 liters of water per day
Click to expand...

Are you mad woman?! .............. we'll drown  :wink:

Hev xx


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need to stop drinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You'll shrivel all up: 5 liters of water per day; I say: 5 liters of water per day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you mad woman?! .............. we'll drown  :wink:
> 
> Hev xx
Click to expand...

Never felt better Hev :-*

Remember: 1 pint of water for each stone of body weight ,,,, I'm guessing that Toshy is at least 10 stone....


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:


Doesn't this country get winter sun?  :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this country get winter sun?  :-*
Click to expand...

I don't know. Does it? :?


----------



## Dotti

*Passes Dani her white stick*


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> *Passes Dani her white stick*


who turns around and laughs :lol: :lol: 
At the rain clouds :roll:


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this country get winter sun?  :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Does it? :?
Click to expand...

Urmmmm Dani........ I think you should pay me a visit soon!  8)

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this country get winter sun?  :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Does it? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Urmmmm Dani........ I think you should pay me a visit soon!  8)
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Yeeaaahhhhyyyyyy. When can I come


----------



## A3DFU

What happened to Tosh? Have I frightenend him away with all that water :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this country get winter sun?  :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Does it? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Urmmmm Dani........ I think you should pay me a visit soon!  8)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeeaaahhhhyyyyyy. When can I come
Click to expand...

Anytime you like 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abi, why are you wearing sunglasses in winter :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this country get winter sun?  :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. Does it? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Urmmmm Dani........ I think you should pay me a visit soon!  8)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeeaaahhhhyyyyyy. When can I come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime you like
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

If it was that easy


----------



## Toshiba

i know a woman that is.....


----------



## Dotti

.... what?


----------



## Toshiba

:lol:


----------



## KammyTT

i will have to stop playing this game for a bit cos my tt isnt working wait a min im winning whats the chances eh :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hope its nothing to do with your new Wak box :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

I thought this would have been locked by now!!!


----------



## Guest

A3DFU said:


> What happened to Tosh? Have I frightenend him away with all that water :roll: :lol: :lol:


its not the water itself, its where it comes from :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dotti

ObiWan said:


> I thought this would have been locked by now!!!


Maybe KMP is feeling good or lost the key to lock it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Will not be locked untill we get to 1000 pages so get posting :wink:


----------



## Dotti

As if I don't post enough  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well in your case Dotti just keep up the good work


----------



## Dotti

Right everybody stop posting after this post OK!  :twisted: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

OK


----------



## KammyTT

car still buggered but hey at least im STILL winning
:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thats what I like to see look on the bright side


----------



## KammyTT

oh did i not mention im away to jump out of a very high window as soon as ive won this comp


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KammyTT said:


> oh did i not maention im away to jump out of a very high window as soon as ive won this comp


i had better keep posting then just to save you from your self


----------



## KammyTT

i think im gonna start calling you postman pat :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Don't do it  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KammyTT said:


> i think im gonna start calling you postman pat :lol:


I've been called much worse


----------



## Guest

KammyTT said:


> i think im gonna start calling you postman pat :lol:


dont forget his black and white cat 

:lol:


----------



## Dotti

Fed on pies


----------



## KammyTT

what can i di to cheer myself up then  , what do you suggest dotti?


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this would have been locked by now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe KMP is feeling good or lost the key to lock it
Click to expand...

He will probably make just one post, just as he locks it :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

i cant even lock my car door let alone this comp :lol:


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this would have been locked by now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe KMP is feeling good or lost the key to lock it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will probably make just one post, just as he locks it :wink:
Click to expand...

shhhhhh! dont give him ideas!


----------



## ObiWan

But then again, somebody would just start a new one :lol:


----------



## TTotal

MMm there's an idea :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> MMm there's an idea :roll:


You havent got the bottle John :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> MMm there's an idea :roll:


ohhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooooooooo please don't


----------



## Dotti

KammyTT said:


> what can i di to cheer myself up then  , what do you suggest dotti?


Go and buy some chocolate  :wink: .


----------



## TTotal

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> MMm there's an idea :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You havent got the bottle John :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh very funny Andrew, but I do have a cup


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> MMm there's an idea :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You havent got the bottle John :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh very funny Andrew, but I do have a cup
Click to expand...

Andrew but Sunday was yesterday


----------



## KammyTT

as far as im concerned its doomsday :?


----------



## ObiWan

Lock me, lock me, lock me.................... :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Chase me, chase me .... you braising husseys [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

looks like people are starting to run out of things to say :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

[smiley=weneedyou.gif] to lock the thread now!


----------



## Toshiba

i say delete it - that way no one will know who won :lol:


----------



## TTotal

I have had a PM from the big man to say I have at last won, you can all go home now.
Thanks for participating.
The winner.
John


----------



## KammyTT

i dont suppose there is any millionaires on here at the mo that wants to oay ti get my clutch fixed? :?


----------



## ObiWan

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] ..................... ps I won :wink:


----------



## TTotal

You can carry on cos I am off to the Ace cafe meet in a moment, see you all tomorrow :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

obi waken up :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

we have more chance of winning if hes asleep.


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> I have had a PM from the big man to say I have at last won, you can all go home now.
> Thanks for participating.
> The winner.
> John


Sweet dreams, John :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KammyTT said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif]


Got your TT fixed yet :?:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Got your TT fixed yet :?:
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, he's asleep [smiley=zzz.gif] :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SORRY KammyTT


----------



## GRANNY

Rock a bye baby.
in the tree tops
if the bough breaks the cradle will fall
and baby will break his leg


----------



## Toshiba

or maybe just an arm.


----------



## GRANNY

and a leg


----------



## YELLOW_TT

GRANNY said:


> and a leg


What has Leg done to you :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

He broke the tree :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Treee hugger :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

don't trust them earthy types


----------



## ObiWan

I think I just won whilst everyones in bed, I am not normally on at this time............... yeh............. I win


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Some of us work nights


----------



## Dotti

Yellow are you a Gigalo 8)  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Bollocks............. I forgot about you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

who? :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Yellow are you a Gigalo 8)  :wink:


Only on my days off :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> who? :-*


Sorry Dotti............ he who never sleeps!!


----------



## Dotti

Ahhhhhhhhh  Actually your right. Yellow is a forum post junkie  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Thats just about the nicest thing I have ever heard anybody say about Andy :lol:


----------



## Dotti

hehehe OK he is an addictive pie junkie  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

THats why he cannot sleep....... indigestion


----------



## davidg

Pies , pies , pies who mentioned pies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dont know but I will join in pies pies pies


----------



## A3DFU

Morning all.

Amazing this pie brigade: up all night :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Amazing this pie brigade: up all night :roll:


eating pies all night


----------



## GRANNY

if i had known you lot were up last night ,then i could have played out aswell.I had a totally wasted night trying to sleep and failing miserably.

(where is the smiley for knackered)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

GRANNY said:


> if i had known you lot were up last night ,then i could have played out aswell.I had a totally wasted night trying to sleep and failing miserably.
> 
> (where is the smiley for knackered)


here it is [smiley=knife.gif] :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> if i had known you lot were up last night ,then i could have played out aswell.I had a totally wasted night trying to sleep and failing miserably.
> 
> (where is the smiley for knackered)


That's why you didn't sleep Carol: trial leads to failure .....
Just do, that's easier :-*


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Amazing this pie brigade: up all night :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> eating pies all night
Click to expand...

Do you ever sleep :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

No. I think he is related to Dracula.


----------



## Dotti

I think he could be aiming for 1st posting position


----------



## TTotal

Didnt spot you last night Abbi, sorry about that...


----------



## Guest

194 pages, only 805.5 to go


----------



## TTotal

Any day now.......... :lol:


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Any day now.......... :lol:


yup


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Any day now.......... :lol:


yup


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Any day now.......... :lol:


yup


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Any day now.......... :lol:


yup


----------



## TTotal

yip


----------



## TTotal

yip


----------



## TTotal

yip


----------



## TTotal

yip


----------



## Guest

uh-huh :lol:


----------



## Guest

uh-huh :lol:


----------



## Guest

uh-huh :lol:


----------



## TTotal

aha


----------



## Guest

uh-huh :lol:


----------



## TTotal

aha


----------



## TTotal

hee hee


----------



## TTotal

hee hee


----------



## Guest

PEE PEE


----------



## TTotal

Childish behaviour :x


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Childish behaviour :x


absolutely ridiculous :x


----------



## TTotal

Will ask Nanny to sort you out ...... :roll:


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Will ask Nanny to sort you out ...... :roll:


Nanny McPhee? :?: :roll:


----------



## Dotti

TTotal said:


> Didnt spot you last night Abbi, sorry about that...


I was the girl with the red jacket 8) . My hubby was the one on the roof taking the pics  :-*


----------



## TTotal

Next time then... :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Hope so  . I did see you on your way out in the cafe but there were chairs and tables with people eating etc between us .

Who could possibly miss you TTotal


----------



## TTotal

We met 3 years ago at NickyB car launch with the local paper at the pub in Essex... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Who could possibly miss you TTotal


One can hope :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

If you are unlucky enough :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Well I think I have friends somewhere


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Well I think I have friends somewhere


Only on payday :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Makes no diferance down here pal, we're all stinkin rich :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Makes no diferance down here pal we all stink:lol:


Cant argue with that John :wink:  :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Cynthia is on the way mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good old Cynthia


----------



## ObiWan

Cynthia............. now she is a real winner


----------



## KammyTT

eh im a bit lost again?? :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

off topic TT forum. If that helps. :-*


----------



## A3DFU

AndyRoo_TT said:


> uh-huh :lol:





TTotal said:


> aha


You two will suffer RSI soon (Repetitive Strain Injury) .... :roll:


----------



## DeanTT

There is a rather childish, but quite funny (imo) way to solve this thread...

Next person to post is a raving homosexual.

please note I have nothing against homosexuals, infact I know quite a few and they're great. I mean, not in that way!!


----------



## A3DFU

DeanTT said:


> Next person to post is a raving homosexual.


Who says :roll:


----------



## redneal

the guy before you


----------



## GRANNY

oh no we are not :-* :-* Tell him Danni


----------



## mike_bailey

is this the


----------



## mike_bailey

3 word story


----------



## mike_bailey

thread. I'm confused.


----------



## GRANNY

Nope that's the


----------



## GRANNY

Other one :-* :-* :-*


----------



## DeanTT

A3DFU said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next person to post is a raving homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says :roll:
Click to expand...

Poof!!


----------



## coupe_mania29

poof and hes gone :lol:


----------



## Guest

DeanTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next person to post is a raving homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poof!!
Click to expand...

...the magic dragon... [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

AndyRoo_TT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next person to post is a raving homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poof!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...the magic dragon... [smiley=pimp2.gif]
Click to expand...

That means we all win then.....................maaaaaannnnn


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next person to post is a raving homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poof!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...the magic dragon... [smiley=pimp2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means we all win then.....................maaaaaannnnn
Click to expand...

................duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude................ [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Please sort out who the winner is before Thursday as I am off on holiday

to A N T I G U A 8) on Friday at 4am for 2 weeks 8)

So if the prize can be something nice? New swimming shorts maybe?


----------



## slg

just when it made page 2, someone had to bring it back!! :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Hope my new costume dont shrink! :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Hope my new costume dont shrink! :lol:


----------



## Guest

check out the brunette on the far left









8) 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Whats wrong with the rest of them


----------



## TTotal

AndyRoo_TT said:


> check out the brunette on the far left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) 8) 8)


She is desperate for the loo !


----------



## Guest

watch your spelling:



TTotal said:


> She is desperate for *AndyRoo* !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> watch your spelling:
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is desperate for *AndyRoo* !
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Borrow these mate she's rough!


----------



## KammyTT

got my car back and its working, and im the winner, what a great day for mankind  and eh me


----------



## TTotal

Well done mate :lol:


----------



## Dotti

TTotal said:


>


These piccies are out of proportion :lol: . Look how big he is hung compared to the size of the girls boobs! :lol:  :wink: . Sorry but I couldn't help but notice that and just help myself from mentioning it  :wink:


----------



## Dotti

KammyTT said:


> got my car back and its working, and im the winner, what a great day for mankind  and eh me


Glad you got your car back in one piece and are a happy bunny now Kammy 8)


----------



## TTotal

We all are happy now :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

cheers dotti and the rest of the guys for helping me out, but ttotal what you doing im in first place m8 :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Ditti lol :lol: ... glad you didn't call me TiTTy   :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

now that would just be plain rude


----------



## Dotti

Haha well at least you didn't ask me to 'get 'em out for the lads' so to speak :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

not yet :lol:


----------



## Dotti

You were winning about 50 minutes ago  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and you were winning untill now


----------



## Dotti

Yellow nice to see you  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Yellow nice to see you  :wink:


Good evening Dotti nice to see you aswell


----------



## Dotti

How you hanging on this fine evening my old chum?  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am hanging just fine nice of you to ask how you doing


----------



## Dotti

Me? oh you know warped, eccentric and mad even though it's late ... I must be due my valium :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Me? oh you know warped, eccentric and mad even though it's late ... I must be due my valium :wink:


I think you mean over due :wink:


----------



## Guest

bump


----------



## ObiWan

Yaawwwnnnnnnnnn............ did somebody call :wink:


----------



## Dotti

I thought somebody burped :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> I thought somebody burped :wink:


Pardon me


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Been on the beer and garlic food Obi?  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Not halffff :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

hick!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> hick!


up


----------



## Dotti

It's better than food that repeats :lol:  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Or lines that repeat :roll:


----------



## Dotti

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU

:roll:


----------



## Dotti

:?


----------



## Dave_225Roadster

[No message]


----------



## KammyTT

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> It's better than food that repeats :lol:  :wink:


Yep pies


----------



## Grinshady

what do you win :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What do you want :?:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> What do you want :?:


the Premium Bond Jackpot please


----------



## garyc

YELLOW_TT said:


> What do you want :?:


Love and peace.


----------



## GRANNY

And the lotto big one.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

GRANNY said:


> And the lotto big one.


Sorry I won that last night


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want :?:
> 
> 
> 
> the Premium Bond Jackpot please
Click to expand...

and that


----------



## KammyTT

i just want my pet hamster COOKIE to live forever and ever and ever


----------



## Toshiba

My cat would like a cookie


----------



## KammyTT

have you seen the size of my cookie, it would eat your cat for breakfast :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

you been feeding it mc'ds?


----------



## KammyTT

nah she prefers cats :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Awwww cute fluffy cat :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

here is cookie


----------



## Dotti

KammyTT said:


> here is cookie


Awwwww Cookie is cute.


----------



## KammyTT

yeah i know i [smiley=sweetheart.gif] her


----------



## Dotti

How old is cookie?


----------



## A3DFU

Has Cookie got a boyfriend so you can have little ones?

I used to breed hamsters as a child and it was wonderfull to see the " babies"  
However, my parents sold most of the young ones and I was never allowed more than 3 hamsters at any one time


----------



## KammyTT

cookie is almost 1 and she is single but any prospective boyfriend will have to meet very strict criteria


----------



## redTT

Cookie looks so sweet...I could just eat her all up [smiley=chef.gif]

Failing that, does anyone have some sellotape ?? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

looks big enuf to replace the turkey.


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> I used to breed hamsters as a child and it was wonderfull to see the " babies"
> However, my parents sold most of the young ones and I was never allowed more than 3 hamsters at any one time


Dani did you ever watch the babies being made?  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

would be a tight fit even as a willy warmer


----------



## KammyTT

cookie has just went up to bed in a huff cos you said she was fat and she has stopped speaking ....( yep she does actually speak)


----------



## Dotti

Poor Cookie


----------



## KammyTT

so does poor cookie win then? im sure that would cheer her up loads


----------



## Toshiba

does it leave choc chips for you to find?


----------



## Dotti

You mean like the ones in your double choc chip cookis Toshy :-*


----------



## A3DFU

KammyTT said:


> cookie is almost 1 and she is single but any prospective boyfriend will have to meet very strict criteria


Well, you better sort something quickly then  
,,,,,,,,,,,, she'll be on old lady in no time


----------



## Dotti

You had better check Cookies best fertility date then!  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

can you fry them?


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> can you fry them?


yep, but best roasted with a grape in their mouth :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba

spit roast?


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> spit roast?


whatever floats your boat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

where dotti gone?


----------



## Dotti

I'm 'ere :-*


----------



## Toshiba

you're a game girl - you are a girl?


----------



## Dotti

am I? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

you've played this game for long enuf - give in!


----------



## Dotti

Shant [smiley=whip.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Toshiba

I'll make up stories about you


----------



## GRANNY

Hang on in there Dotti.


----------



## Dotti

I will throw sticks and stones at you


----------



## Dotti

GRANNY said:


> Hang on in there Dotti.


I won't throw sticks and stones at you Granny  I ment that dodgy guy called Toshiba :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

you mean him with the funny feet


----------



## Toshiba

how do u know about my funny feet?


----------



## Dotti

Oh yeah and the one eye in the middle of his forehead :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest

I think Tosh was in "The Goonies" film. He starred with "Chunk" IIRC 8)


----------



## Dotti

:lol: The Goonies? :lol: . 
Is there a rude version of that? :wink: pretty certain seen our Toshy in something of somewhat a rude version  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

the goonads :wink:


----------



## Dotti

And meat and two veg


----------



## Toshiba

I'm meat, you can be carrot top - whos gonna be the cabbage?


----------



## Dotti

Terri_tt can be the cabbage  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Can we lock this whilst John is away please


----------



## KammyTT

cookie says she isnt a prude but she wont do threesomes only one hammy at a time :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

KammyTT said:


> cookie says she isnt a prude but she wont do threesomes only one hammy at a time :lol:


Plus all the young ones


----------



## Toshiba

if it bites im not putting my thing anywhere near it.


----------



## Dotti

Does Cookie have a cuddly to snuggle up to at night?


----------



## Toshiba

Its getting cold out these days - put her in the microwave on power level 2 for a few hours.


----------



## Dotti

Toshy behave! Poor little Cookie will come out really fluffy like it has been in the tumble dryer


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Toshy behave! Poor little Cookie will come out really fluffy like it has been in the tumble dryer


or go pop


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toshy behave! Poor little Cookie will come out really fluffy like it has been in the tumble dryer
> 
> 
> 
> or go pop
Click to expand...

   .... plenty to go round on the forum for a meal! Well, just about!   :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toshy behave! Poor little Cookie will come out really fluffy like it has been in the tumble dryer
> 
> 
> 
> or go pop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... plenty to go round on the forum for a meal! Well, just about!   :wink:
Click to expand...

You could make a pie


----------



## Dotti

Great! That settles that then!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Whos doing the cooking :?:


----------



## Dotti

I'll make the pastry as long as you do the meat cutting [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No problem [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Dotti

*passes you the meat cleaver*  . Poor little Cookie  [smiley=smash.gif] :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think it needs a bit more salt


----------



## Dotti

Had better save some juices too, for the gravy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Forgot about the gravy


----------



## Wallsendmag

She talking about juices again


----------



## Dotti

Only gravy  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Only gravy  :wink:


we know the way your mind works :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Hell it's a pain trying to hold back on here sometimes  :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Hell it's a pain trying to hold back on here sometimes  :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


Now shes back on to pain and the whip is out again


----------



## Dotti

haha it was my leather boots in another thread earlier   . I blame that Toshiba


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> haha it was my leather boots in another thread earlier   . I blame that Toshiba


He blames it all on you :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Everyone does on here :lol:  :wink: . This time Cookie can take the blame  [smiley=rifle.gif]  :wink:


----------



## Guest

how long does the pie take in the oven? im hungry :? i only had my fix of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes 45 mins ago :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

Que Yellow-TT


----------



## mac's TT

Andy is out to lunch










Just a light lunch mind


----------



## ObiWan

With davidg :wink:


----------



## mac's TT

You think they 've made enough for both of them ?


----------



## ObiWan

Not if they have skipped lunch first :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You rang


----------



## Dotti

What was on the menu for lunch Yellow-TT?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cornbeef slice


----------



## Dotti

With chips?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> With chips?


No with more cornbeef slice :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Corned beef! Think I would rather have spam  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

And mushy peas and gravy


----------



## Dotti

Ewwwwwwww mushy peas ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Ewwwwwwww mushy peas ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :mrgreen:


Yum yum. I love them: low in Fat and Calories but high in Carbs


----------



## Dotti

I love peas but not mushy


----------



## mac's TT

*MUSHY PEAS*










*YUM YUM*


----------



## A3DFU

mac's TT said:


> *MUSHY PEAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YUM YUM*


Someone understands me :-*


----------



## Dotti

Looks like stodgy green blockbuster game :lol:  :wink: . God, anybody remember that tele programme?   :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Not only that but my lads had the game too :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> Corned beef! Think I would rather have spam  :wink:


Fried Spam......................  On a full English Breakfast


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks like we have a winner


----------



## Hev

Indeed :roll:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> Indeed :roll:
> 
> Hev x


I think I am right on this Hev


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am right on this Hev
Click to expand...

Of course you are Andy :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am right on this Hev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are Andy :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

See you know I am right


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am right on this Hev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are Andy :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you know I am right
Click to expand...

<in your own wee world> 

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

Har har you two  :-*


----------



## Hev

Hey Dotti, howz you?

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ok Hev I give up you win


----------



## Hev

Ahhh, you've realised that a woman gets the last word ......... what took you so long? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just a dumb man I guess :wink:


----------



## Hev

At least you are honest :roll:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Honest but a lose


----------



## Hev

better luck next time

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I hope so Hev I hope so


----------



## Hev

Keep trying ............ but you might want to attempt it on another thread ....... this one has just finished 

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

Hev said:


> Hey Dotti, howz you?
> 
> Hev x


Well hello Miss Heather [smiley=gorgeous.gif] . I am very well thank you my sweet 8) . How are you ? [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev

Dotti said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dotti, howz you?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello Miss Heather [smiley=gorgeous.gif] . I am very well thank you my sweet 8) . How are you ? [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
Click to expand...

Much better now I've had a day off work    - working a six day week takes its toll after a while 

How's the leg?

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

Hev said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dotti, howz you?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello Miss Heather [smiley=gorgeous.gif] . I am very well thank you my sweet 8) . How are you ? [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much better now I've had a day off work    - working a six day week takes its toll after a while
> 
> How's the leg?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Back to work tomorrow for you?  Leg is all fixed  8) . Just my retarded brain now that needs a good seeing to


----------



## Hev

'fraid so  ............Hubby not about? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dotti said:


> needs a good seeing to


Shes off again


----------



## Dotti

[smiley=whip.gif] @ Wallsendmag.

Hev :- Hubby is sitting right next to me  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs a good seeing to
> 
> 
> 
> Shes off again
Click to expand...

Yep shes got a one track mind


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs a good seeing to
> 
> 
> 
> Shes off again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep shes got a one track mind
Click to expand...

Steam trains go on tracks  :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs a good seeing to
> 
> 
> 
> Shes off again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep shes got a one track mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam trains go on tracks  :twisted:
Click to expand...

Sorry our trains are electric :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs a good seeing to
> 
> 
> 
> Shes off again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep shes got a one track mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam trains go on tracks  :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry our trains are electric :wink:
Click to expand...

and always late :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> needs a good seeing to
> 
> 
> 
> Shes off again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep shes got a one track mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam trains go on tracks  :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry our trains are electric :wink:
Click to expand...

Course they are! They throw in leaves on the line for free


----------



## Wallsendmag

Until next Wednesday i don't care 8)


----------



## Dotti

Gusty showery windy conditions due tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Hev

Hey Mr Mag.............. has Val shrunk in the rain on Sunday? Do I detect her hiding in your sig pic? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

Theres a little face in the passenger seat  8)


----------



## ValTT

Hev said:


> Hey Mr Mag.............. has Val shrunk in the rain on Sunday? Do I detect her hiding in your sig pic? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


No I am fine I drip dry.  It was just after my op and I had trouble opening the door, so I was trying to hide


----------



## Hev

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

?


----------



## BreTT

There's no point.


----------



## X4RCN

when we get to 1000 posts we should stop!

what do you think?

karen


----------



## Wallsendmag

UK Performance said:


> when we get to 1000 posts we should stop!
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> karen


I think this is 2165


----------



## X4RCN

wallsendmag said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> when we get to 1000 posts we should stop!
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> karen
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is 2165
Click to expand...

God how mental is this?

karen


----------



## ObiWan

Monkeys and the complete work of Shakespear comes to mind :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Witches and runes :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

UK Performance said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> when we get to 1000 posts we should stop!
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> karen
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is 2165
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God how mental is this?
> 
> karen
Click to expand...

1000 pages


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> 1000 pages


Just like Orson Wells


----------



## GRANNY

How about when we get to 2222 posts.


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> How about when we get to 2222 posts.


It would just be like any other Scottish Meet thread then :lol: :lol:


----------



## X4RCN

GRANNY said:


> How about when we get to 2222 posts.


How about in the year 2222 :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

UK Performance said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when we get to 2222 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> How about in the year 2222 :lol:
Click to expand...

Big brother is watching you :roll:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when we get to 2222 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> It would just be like any other Scottish Meet thread then :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You saying we talk too much?  :roll:

Hev x :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Now, who are the forum post junkies?  :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when we get to 2222 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> It would just be like any other Scottish Meet thread then :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying we talk too much?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x :lol:
Click to expand...

Reeeeelaxxx; I think that is one of Obis compliments, Hev :-*


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when we get to 2222 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> It would just be like any other Scottish Meet thread then :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying we talk too much?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reeeeelaxxx; I think that is one of Obis compliments, Hev :-*
Click to expand...

You trying to put me in a trance??  ........... I'll let him off :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> You saying we talk too much?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x :lol:


You are a woman Hev :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when we get to 2222 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> It would just be like any other Scottish Meet thread then :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying we talk too much?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reeeeelaxxx; I think that is one of Obis compliments, Hev :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You trying to put me in a trance?? * ........... I'll let him off :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Easily :-* 
Just close your eyes now and take a nice deep breath in through your nose :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

Only a few more to go 2222 is on the horizon


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Only a few more to go 2222 is on the horizon


And it's growing darker - and darker - and darker


----------



## ObiWan

Mention the words Glasgow and Cruise and watch the thread take off again..................... :wink:


----------



## Hev

hmmmmm..................... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

See what I mean :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

I've got 2 weeks in February to make up for :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

It just needs a few to move this thread along :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Or just Hev


----------



## Hev

I'll have you know I'm a quiet, shy soul :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Shy and retiring :!:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Shy and *retiring * :!:


I'm too young for THAT! :? 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> I'll have you know I'm a quiet, shy soul :roll:
> 
> Hev x


We have noticed :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Just what the blazes is happeneing with the forum? I see blue


----------



## Hev

I had some weird stuff too ................ something about the database????

Hev x
(blue is of course a fab colour .... especially where TT's are concerned :wink


----------



## A3DFU

And now it's back to black :?

Honestly, I only had 5 bottles of wine tonight!!!!
[errr, not]


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> I had some weird stuff too ................ something about the database????
> 
> Hev x


That's what I saw twice .... on different threads :?


----------



## GRANNY

what have you been putting in your coffee


----------



## Hev

GRANNY said:


> what have you been putting in your coffee


Same stuff as Dani I think! 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

I got a blue account sheet so switched off in case I broke the darn thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

This post almost sliped off the end of the page :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

It was on page 2 this morning :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> It was on page 2 this morning :lol:


I dont know I cant leave you lot for a moment :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was on page 2 this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know I cant leave you lot for a moment :wink:
Click to expand...

One more page back and it would have been gone forever


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was on page 2 this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know I cant leave you lot for a moment :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more page back and it would have been gone forever
Click to expand...

No dont say that  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been putting in your coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Same stuff as Dani I think!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

JD ----- mmmm


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been putting in your coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Same stuff as Dani I think!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JD ----- mmmm
Click to expand...

Trust me it is better with out the coffee [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been putting in your coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Same stuff as Dani I think!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JD ----- mmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me it is better without the coffee [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Click to expand...

Or the ice


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been putting in your coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Same stuff as Dani I think!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JD ----- mmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me it is better without the coffee [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the ice
Click to expand...

and defo no water


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been putting in your coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Same stuff as Dani I think!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JD ----- mmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me it is better without the coffee [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the ice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and defo no water
Click to expand...

Absolutely not


----------



## ObiWan

Don't start Dani off about water, or that will be 200 pages of why we need to drink 1 litre of water for every ounce we weighed at birth four times a day


----------



## GRANNY

So let me get this right , you drink coffee without milk,sugar,water or ice.
That means you drinks coffee grinds YUCK How disgusting.


----------



## Guest

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Don't start Dani off about water, or that will be 200 pages of why we need to drink 1 litre of water for every ounce we weighed at birth four times a day


Now you should know that it is 1 pint of water per stone of body weight. I will need to impress this on you on Thursday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Here we go again :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

and cue Danni...................
The first sermon begineth here.


----------



## Guest

AndyRoo_TT said:


> [smiley=freak.gif]





AndyRoo_TT said:


> [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

give me a summary - ive missed the last week or so


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> give me a summary - ive missed the last week or so


Why cant you read :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Iâ€™m a paranoid anorexic with dyslexia, so im scared to have a look. o and a lazy sod to boot.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> Iâ€™m a paranoid, anorexic with dyslexia so im scared to have a look. o and a lazy sod to boot.


Well why didnt you say the last weeks post were all crap so you didnt miss much


----------



## Toshiba

what can i put to get the thread locked


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> what can i put to get the thread locked


Just have an over size sign pic :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can i put to get the thread locked
> 
> 
> 
> Just have an over size sign pic :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

I am pretty confident he can do better than that :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can i put to get the thread locked
> 
> 
> 
> Just have an over size sign pic :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty confident he can do better than that :wink:
Click to expand...

Hand out ginger bread for all


----------



## Toshiba

how about some bouncing boobs in slow motion?


----------



## LakesTTer

Have I won yet??


----------



## Dotti

LakesTTer said:


> Have I won yet??


What prize would you like? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> Have I won yet??


You soon will .... 303 days and counting


----------



## Dotti

Outside christmas decs go up this weekend?  8)  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> how about some bouncing boobs in slow motion?


That might just do it  I would like to see the pics any way


----------



## Dotti

Yeah me too  :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> Yeah me too  :lol: :wink:


Got your whip out again Dotti [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti

What's a bit of boob wobbling between a few girlies :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nothing can I watch


----------



## JAAYDE

i win...


----------



## mac's TT

N/S started, I'll look after it till morning Yawn [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE

Dam... :x :x :evil: :evil:


----------



## mac's TT

Sorry didn't know others were N/S also


----------



## JAAYDE

finish at 4am.. 

you..?


----------



## mac's TT

7am for me, 12hr shifts


----------



## JAAYDE

oooo

thats long...

this will go on forever then... :?

bored-um is a killer


----------



## mac's TT

Not bored, have plenty to keep me occupied. Loads of admin to do, just having a cuppa before starting.


----------



## JAAYDE

I'm so bored nothing to do but i can't sleep..(to awake)


----------



## mac's TT

Instead of counting sheep...... Try this


----------



## JAAYDE

:lol: :lol:

I was counting them aswel..


----------



## ObiWan

mac's TT said:


> Instead of counting sheep...... Try this


Not seen this before?


----------



## Toshiba

looks like where i live.

TTs sunk to a new low - saw a blue T reg one being used as a taxi!
stickers on the side and all.


----------



## ObiWan

Toshiba said:


> looks like where i live.
> 
> TTs sunk to a new low - saw a blue T reg one being used as a taxi!
> stickers on the side and all.


Not sure that one would ever make absoluTTe :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> looks like where i live.
> 
> TTs sunk to a new low - saw a blue T reg one being used as a taxi!
> stickers on the side and all.


Was genisidleduck driving it :lol:


----------



## Nickasaki

So how did this all start then????? what's the game all about :? what do you win :?:


----------



## GRANNY

Oh it was a long time ago, in fact it started before computers were invented.We used to use pigeons but thet kept getting shot down so someone invented the computer thingy.
What do you win, well it was a tin of cornbeef but it went out of date in 100bc so i dont know now. :-* :-*


----------



## Toshiba

its just a way to get your post count to 8000.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> its just a way to get your post count to 8000.


And you're there


----------



## Toshiba

im looking for 9 now.


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like where i live.
> 
> TTs sunk to a new low - saw a blue T reg one being used as a taxi!
> stickers on the side and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Was genisidleduck driving it :lol:
Click to expand...

Only if it was on a track these days


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> im looking for 9 now.


Are you trying to catch up with Vlastan


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> im looking for 9 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to catch up with Vlastan
Click to expand...

Oops  just checked: Jampott has over taken V ....

So, are you trying to catch up with JampoTT


----------



## Toshiba

no just you :wink:


----------



## Guest

its getting close


----------



## Toshiba

i used to be a dotti's stalker before rebel came along.


----------



## LakesTTer

Dotti said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I won yet??
> 
> 
> 
> What prize would you like? :wink:
Click to expand...

Those bouncing gazongas would be good :wink:

Must have won now


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> i used to be a dotti's stalker before rebel came along.


And what are you now .... a JampoTT stalker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## X4RCN

So who has the most posts then?

karen


----------



## seanf

Is this thread still going :roll:

Guess im winning :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE

you wish... :evil:


----------



## seanf

JAAYDE said:


> you wish... :evil:


Now now thats not fair :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE

only joking... :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Too much time on all your hands


----------



## JAAYDE




----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Too much time on all your hands


says the lady with almost 10k posts :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much time on all your hands
> 
> 
> 
> says the lady with almost 10k posts :roll:
Click to expand...

Wow thats a lot :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much time on all your hands
> 
> 
> 
> says the lady with almost 10k posts :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats a lot :roll:
Click to expand...

what about you then :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much time on all your hands
> 
> 
> 
> says the lady with almost 10k posts :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats a lot :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about you then :wink:
Click to expand...

Who me :?:


----------



## ObiWan

If you all counted sheep and not posts you would all sleep better


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> If you all counted sheep and not posts you would all sleep better


  I would get the sack for sleeping on nights 
Better not let them catch me :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you all counted sheep and not posts you would all sleep better
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the sack for sleeping on nights
> Better not let them catch me :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

No chance............. you don't even sleep during the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you all counted sheep and not posts you would all sleep better
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the sack for sleeping on nights
> Better not let them catch me :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

They won't with all your posting on here :wink: :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

Winning again :wink:


----------



## Guest

LakesTTer said:


> Winning again :wink:


sorry, didnt quite catch that? :roll:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much time on all your hands
> 
> 
> 
> says the lady with almost 10k posts :roll:
Click to expand...

Blimey when you say it like that


----------



## X4RCN

Yippee a girl is winning!! 

karen


----------



## mac's TT

No it's a laydee


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:



> No it's a laydee


laydee boy :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mac's TT said:


> No it's a laydee


laydee boy :wink: :-*


----------



## mac's TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a laydee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laydee boy :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

No Andy, this is a Laydee boy


----------



## Dotti

mac's TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a laydee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laydee boy :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Andy, this is a Laydee boy
Click to expand...

Awww ain't love grand [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :lol: :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

No. Shee is Grand.. Tres Grande


----------



## ObiWan

Best close this down because John is due back and will be claiming the win again


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Best close this down because John is due back and will be claiming the win again


That's easy to deal with: put him and his TT in the trailer, which is towed by his TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loz180

I live in the land of the ladyboy and trust me when I say they look nothing like that!


----------



## A3DFU

So, what do they look like :roll:


----------



## GRANNY

It nearly dissapeared again


----------



## Hev

That was a close call  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> That was a close call  :lol:
> 
> Hev x


nearly..... :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

new years resolution - dont post on this tread again.


----------



## Hev

Toshiba said:


> new years resolution - dont post on this tread again.


I'll give you 'till the 4th Jan :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> new years resolution - dont post on this tread again.


... and go visit the weight loss league thread again :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wonder how many we'll have next year :roll: 
Come to think of it, I'll be the first one to join for I like to be 1/2st lighter so I made a start today


----------



## Toshiba

dont bother with that thread - im hot.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> dont bother with that thread - im hot.


I'm never starting it .... I'm just normally being asked to comment and give advice.
I suppose it won't be much after 10th January that someone on here will say something like _ask Dani, where is she_? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

so its true - you're hot too?


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> so its true - you're hot too?


Hot on the trott posting leaflets


----------



## Toshiba

thats currys for you.


----------



## Dotti

I skimmed through that so quick, thought danni was emplying she had the 'trotts' then :lol: . Sorry danni  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

no but i was


----------



## Dotti

Trotts? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

the dels. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Who's Del? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Monte the man says yes


----------



## Dotti

Would rather the film The Full Monty


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> thats currys for you.


How did you know :lol: :lol: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=73450


----------



## Loz180

How random


----------



## ObiWan

Where's John? he should be back by now :lol:


----------



## Guest

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Where's John? he should be back by now :lol:


He is


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's John? he should be back by now :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> He is
Click to expand...

Maybe he won afterall but chose not to tell us :?:


----------



## TTotal

Hi all, yes I took the free holiday in Antigua prize, thanks for taking part.

Told you I would win!
You had better all go home now.

Look at my tan.....


----------



## Toshiba

i feel ill.


----------



## Guest

you know they make jackets and sofa's out of people like her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

with creases like that shes going to end up in a MKII


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal




----------



## Toshiba

what other irritations does it get rid of?


----------



## mac's TT

TTotal said:


>


What does INSOUCIANCE mean?


----------



## Guest

> TAKE 1 TABLESPOON *BY MOUTH*


where else would you put the tablespoon? :roll: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Definately not a table :?


----------



## Toshiba

mac's TT said:


> What does INSOUCIANCE mean?


means casually unconcerned


----------



## mac's TT

Like stoned


----------



## Toshiba

or maybe it refers to picking up a tart and not worrying about catching something.


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> or maybe it refers to picking up a tart and not worrying about catching something.


like a bus? or taxi? :?:


----------



## Toshiba

or a smack from her boy friend? :twisted:

As long as she catches it all, I dont like spillages. She would need more than a tea spoon for that medicine. :lol: Open wide and swallow - thats a good girl.


----------



## A3DFU

I hope the medicine is sweet :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

The taste she's recieve doesnt stop me in my pleasure.

Use it like mouth wash - give it a good swilling aroung, before swallowing.
Do you not like cheese and onion crisps?

ps dont try and kiss me afterwards :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

Listerine, yes? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

A3DFU said:


> Listerine, yes? :lol:


No. Taxi!


----------



## Dotti

What's wrong with cheese and onion crisps? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> What's wrong with cheese and onion crisps? :lol:


Can I have some, please? I'm hungry reading all this food stuff :roll:


----------



## Dotti

. Toshy stop making me paronoid   . Dani you don't eat crisps surely?


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Dani you don't eat crisps surely?


I don't. So I just went to pour myself a glass of wine and get some peanuts :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you don't eat crisps surely?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. So I just went to pour myself a glass of wine and get some peanuts and a pork pie :roll:
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you don't eat crisps surely?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. So I just went to pour myself a glass of wine and get some peanuts and a pork pie :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Love your style there Andy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

then do 1000 bench presses to work them off.


----------



## ObiWan

No she counts to 1000 whilst you work them off


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you don't eat crisps surely?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. So I just went to pour myself a glass of wine and get some peanuts and a pork pie :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Now, why do I think that that is not all mine :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> No she counts to 1000 whilst you work them off


How well you know me already ..... but I like to count to 10,000 :lol:


----------



## X4RCN

DID YOU HEAR THE LATEST?? 

KAREN


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No do tell


----------



## LakesTTer

Have I won yet??


----------



## X4RCN

UK Performance said:


> DID YOU HEAR THE LATEST??
> 
> KAREN


yes i win [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Are you sure :?:


----------



## Toshiba

i think santa will win.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> i think santa will win.


Huh? The shop keepers will win no doubt :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Oh well, sales will soon be here :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Oh well, sales will soon be here :roll:


and they give way to the chocolate Easter bunnies


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, sales will soon be here :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> and they give way to the chocolate Easter bunnies
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## garyc

dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.


----------



## Toshiba

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, sales will soon be here :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> and they give way to the chocolate Easter bunnies
Click to expand...

what about rampant rabbits?


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, sales will soon be here :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> and they give way to the chocolate Easter bunnies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about rampant rabbits?
Click to expand...

What about them Toshy? :-*


----------



## Toshiba

do they do them 2 for 1 yet? or maybe im thinking of a double ended something or other..mmm girls. :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Guy, you are weird !


----------



## Toshiba

is it wierd to like girls? or girl on girl action?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> is it wierd to like girls? or girl on girl action?


Guess I am wierd to :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Deffo Andy!

Did you see on Breakfast TV News today , the farmer in the North East in a field full of raspberries??? Thought it was supposed to be cold up there!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Deffo Andy!
> 
> Did you see on Breakfast TV News today , the farmer in the North East in a field full of raspberries??? Thought it was supposed to be cold up there!


Breakfast TV :?: whats a TV John :? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

TransVestite


----------



## TTotal

Tosh are you getting any at all ??? :?


----------



## Toshiba

Not right now - im at work! :lol:

I'm hoping your not offering :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Never drive the marmite motorway myself thanks [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> is it wierd to like girls? or girl on girl action?


What type of girl on girl action? :-*


----------



## Toshiba

Glad to hear it.

You tell me what you do and i'll tell you if id like to watch it :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> You tell me what you do and i'll tell you if id like to watch it :wink:


 :lol: Oh funny har har YOU! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.


And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]
Click to expand...

Which is when? :roll:


----------



## mac's TT

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is when? :roll:
Click to expand...

The fire brigade are put on standby :wink:


----------



## TTotal

mac's TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is when? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fire brigade are put on standby :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is when? :roll:
Click to expand...

The anniversary of the date he was born. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

You are confused Tosher, Danni is a LADY


----------



## Toshiba

im always confused.


----------



## TTotal

any hole's a goal then


----------



## Toshiba

only girl holes.


----------



## TTotal

aint gonna ask any more questions Mr Lash :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

lol


----------



## TTotal

Gonna have to leave you all for another few days, off to Paris for the Boat Show until Monday.
Will be back to claim my prize then.


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> only girl holes.


Does that inlclude your de-flatted blow up doll you poked a hole in?


----------



## mac's TT

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> only girl holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that inlclude your de-flatted blow up doll you poked a hole in?
Click to expand...

Is that similar to a b-flat :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> only girl holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that inlclude your de-flatted blow up doll you poked a hole in?
Click to expand...

why was it flat? had rebel hump'd the air out of it?


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> only girl holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that inlclude your de-flatted blow up doll you poked a hole in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why was it flat? had rebel hump'd the air out of it?
Click to expand...

I assumed you poked it and put a hole in it as you liked 'holes' or hole prodding :lol: :-*


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is when? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fire brigade are put on standby :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you lighting the candles then :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget fathers day, mothers day, and hallowen still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is when? :roll:
Click to expand...

Years ago when I was a teenager


----------



## Toshiba

Do you have a nice birthday suit?


----------



## Guest

im back and winning!

hope you didnt miss me :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

I thought I won this on Tuesday............... oh hum :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dosent look like it


----------



## ObiWan

Go to bloody bed will you


----------



## GRANNY

Well i thought that i had won.Well that is what the note on the pigeon's leg said.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> Do you have a nice birthday suit?


A very pretty one [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

errrr ...... really, I'm 90 years old, wrinkly, I weigh 25 stone and I'm no use to anyone


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a nice birthday suit?
> 
> 
> 
> A very pretty one [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> errrr ...... really, I'm 90 years old, wrinkly, I weigh 25 stone and I'm no use to anyone
Click to expand...

I heard Toshy likes the 'older' laydeeee [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a nice birthday suit?
> 
> 
> 
> A very pretty one [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> errrr ...... really, I'm 90 years old, wrinkly, I weigh 25 stone and I'm no use to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard Toshy likes the 'older' laydeeee [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh, that's o.k. then Abi because I am really ... errrr ... 92. I just didn't dare to admit to it ... croak ... croak ... clutching my zimmer frame :roll:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a nice birthday suit?
> 
> 
> 
> A very pretty one [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> errrr ...... really, I'm 90 years old, wrinkly, I weigh 25 stone and I'm no use to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard Toshy likes the 'older' laydeeee [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that's o.k. then Abi because I am really ... errrr ... 92. I just didn't dare to admit to it ... croak ... croak ... clutching my zimmer frame :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: yeah right :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a nice birthday suit?
> 
> 
> 
> A very pretty one [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> errrr ...... really, I'm 90 years old, wrinkly, I weigh 25 stone and I'm no use to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard Toshy likes the 'older' laydeeee [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that's o.k. then Abi because I am really ... errrr ... 92. I just didn't dare to admit to it ... croak ... croak ... clutching my zimmer frame :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: yeah right :-*
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, don't give me away  
o.k. o.k. o.k. I am really 93 1/2 and sat in a rocking chair all day long


----------



## TTotal

Danna is dislecxsic she means 29 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> *Danna *is dislecxsic she means 29 :wink:


Thank god you are not talking about me :wink:


----------



## TTotal

No Danni !

I know your real age, 26 !!! :-*

Danna is ancient :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

All kind of everything remind me of you..... :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho

Lovely....ahem

How youse fecks going?


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> No Danni !
> 
> I know your real age, 26 !!! :-*
> 
> Danna is ancient :lol:


Yeah, she could be my granny :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Granny, she has aged a bit eh?










It was the Euro song winner , which year though?


----------



## TTotal

April 1970 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> April 1970 :wink:


You are showing your age now, John :wink:


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 1970 :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You are showing your age now, John :wink:
Click to expand...

See!.............. told you he was _OLD_!!! 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 1970 :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You are showing your age now, John :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See!.............. told you he was _OLD_!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

And John puts his TT in a trailer which is pulled by his TT. John then comes up here to take part in one of my treasure hunts .... and we go along certain roads at ***mph missing all clues :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

.................... I have no excuses , I am better now though


----------



## ObiWan

Yehh, but you've still not won yet :?


----------



## TTotal

ObiWan said:


> Yehh, but you've still not won yet :?


Yeh?

Ticket for 2 Antigua

Long Weekend in Paris

Thanks all


----------



## GRANNY

God some people have it so hard...........................................................................................Not


----------



## ObiWan

Yep, those poor French having to put with with Mr T for a full weekend :lol:


----------



## TTotal

GRANNY said:


> God some people have it so hard...........................................................................................Not


OY, I am being paid to do this job, its so hard :?


----------



## Private Prozac

TTotal said:


> ....... its so hard :?


We always knew that it was sailor boys that floated your boat.


----------



## TTotal

You should have seen the nice ladies at the Paris show!

Unlike you cockhead,I am liking da laydies 8)


----------



## Private Prozac

TTotal said:


> You should have seen the nice ladies at the Paris show!
> 
> Unlike you cockhead,I am liking da laydies 8)


Blimey, talk about RAF!

My Nan looks better than those two old hags!


----------



## TTotal

Sorry mate , forgot you hang around schools.......

Neely's best joke

Q "Whats the best thing about 36 year olds?"

A "There's 30 of them"


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> You should have seen the nice ladies at the Paris show!
> 
> Unlike you cockhead,I am liking da laydies 8)


Did you get them some nice fur coats for summer :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

Looking at the bulge of their nether regions I think they've got enough fur to clothe the whole crew!


----------



## Toshiba

Im happy to offer my shaving services to them.


----------



## ObiWan

Toshiba said:


> Im happy to offer my shaving services to them.


Seconded


----------



## Toshiba

you can do her back.


----------



## ObiWan

For queen and country


----------



## GRANNY

ObiWan said:


> For queen and country


Go on force yourself...."Once more to the breach" and all that


----------



## TTotal

One bacon sandwich please ?










Ketchup too please :-*


----------



## GRANNY

where's my toy for christmas


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For queen and country
> 
> 
> 
> Go on force yourself...."Once more to the breach" and all that
Click to expand...

We shall shave them for the beaches, we shall peel them for their tans..................


----------



## GRANNY

God save us from the satsuma brigade.


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> One bacon sandwich please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketchup too please :-*


And I thought you liked curries :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> One bacon sandwich please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketchup too please :-*
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought you liked curries :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll have one please


----------



## TTotal

Ask Granny, she's an expert !


----------



## Toshiba

looks too fatty for me - can i have brown bread?


----------



## TTotal

Always thought you were "different".......... :roll:


----------



## GRANNY

Toshiba said:


> looks too fatty for me - can i have brown bread?


No problem extra lean short back on brown coming up..............................................Right it's ready where are you.
Never mind i will have to eat it.


----------



## ObiWan

With Tomato Sauce please


----------



## TTotal

What about a nice gooey poached egg inside ? 8)


----------



## GRANNY

John who know where to come, is that one or two eggs.
Red sauce ,Brown sauce , Piccalli, Worcs Sauce. got them all.
Only use proper Dry cured bacon and local free range eggs, all served up in a fresh barm cake or bread(homemade) if you prefer.
Or would you prefer Sausages.


----------



## GRANNY

Flippin Nora..... I am making myself hungary now.
Think i shall make some homemade Mushroom Soup and Crispy Bacon Sandwiches tonight for tea.Yummy.
Then i am taking my gradaughter to a Carol Concert.


----------



## TTotal

GRANNY said:


> Flippin Nora..... I am making myself* hungary *now.
> Think i shall make some homemade Mushroom Soup and Crispy Bacon Sandwiches tonight for tea.Yummy.
> Then i am taking my gradaughter to a Carol Concert.


Try another country !!!

Only good thing from Hungary is Goulash :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

John Dont be so ...oh whats the word Rob uses it alot,
Hang on the intercom is buzzing back in a tick.

Ohhh Poo no that's not it,PERDANTIC that's the one.
Yep dont be so flippin Perdantic, anyway where is my toy that i wanted.


----------



## TTotal

Pedantic :roll:

:wink:

:-*


----------



## TTotal

...and what toy were you after? Something with batteries


----------



## GRANNY

TTotal said:


> ...and what toy were you after? Something with batteries


 :evil: Yes, but not how you mean.You vulgar cat.I showed you the item on Ebay (The Granny& Frame).
God are you getting old or just going senile.
And Rob say's PERdantic, so that's what i spellt.
No Butties for you.


----------



## Toshiba

GRANNY said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks too fatty for me - can i have brown bread?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem extra lean short back on brown coming up..............................................Right it's ready where are you.
> Never mind i will have to eat it.
Click to expand...

In the city - bonus day. Where my Â£1,000,000


----------



## GRANNY

Toshiba said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks too fatty for me - can i have brown bread?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem extra lean short back on brown coming up..............................................Right it's ready where are you.
> Never mind i will have to eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the city - bonus day. Where my Â£1,000,000
Click to expand...

Sorry forgot to say my prices just went up :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTotal

GRANNY said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what toy were you after? Something with batteries
> 
> 
> 
> :evil: Yes, but not how you mean.You vulgar cat.I showed you the item on Ebay (The Granny& Frame).
> God are you getting old or just going senile.
> And Rob say's PERdantic, so that's what i spellt.
> No Butties for you.
Click to expand...

Old and senile Carol 

*pedantic
One entry found for pedantic.

Main Entry: peÂ·danÂ·tic 
Pronunciation: pi-'dan-tik
Function: adjective
1 : of, relating to, or being a pedant
2 : narrowly, stodgily, and often ostentatiously learned
3 : UNIMAGINATIVE, PEDESTRIAN 
- peÂ·danÂ·tiÂ·calÂ·ly /-'dan-ti-k(&-)lE/ adverb *


----------



## TTotal

Thought these had batteries...


----------



## Toshiba

Girls what things do you have that need batteries and how often?


----------



## GRANNY

TTotal said:


> Thought these had batteries...


If you look Right hip there is a wind up thingy.


----------



## GRANNY

Do you know the resemblence is frightening.Spit of me zooming round Sainsbury's
Think i might do the zimmer thread in the spring, that if matron will allow it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Right i'm off to pick Megan(grandaughter) up.
Will come out and play tonight,call for me later :-* :-* :-* :-* 
Oh and take care out there...


----------



## TTotal

Say hi to Megan !


----------



## Toshiba

sister called clio by any chance?


----------



## TTotal

Better than the Nissan CEDRIC :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy

or the VW Sharan


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nissan Silvia any one :?:


----------



## GRANNY

Toshiba said:


> sister called clio by any chance?


At this moment in time her UNBORN brothersor sisters are called Max & Paddy.Her mumis expecting Twins May 2008.


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> sister called clio by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> At this moment in time her UNBORN brothersor sisters are called Max & Paddy.Her mumis expecting *Twins* May 2008.
Click to expand...

Hi Granny, Granny, Granny


----------



## GRANNY

Where have you all been. I wasn't able to find this forum for a cople of day's.Was about to list you all as missing persons.


----------



## GRANNY

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just been for a read around(site news).Now i know where you have all been . Same place as me in a big blck hole.


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just been for a read around(site news).Now i know where you have all been . Same place as me in a big blck hole.


Now, now, Carol :-*

You enjoy your birthday in a few days from now and when I am back from my hols in Germany we will get together and send this _big black hole_ into outer space!! That's a promise [smiley=dude.gif] 
And that's also my early New Year's Resolution [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## GRANNY

Up for that one Danni.With bells on ding a ding dong.


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Up for that one Danni.With bells on ding a ding dong.


Fantastic Carol [smiley=smash.gif] 
Consider that big black hole a thig of the past :-*

And now for your addy ----> please PM ----> I have managed to delete it :?


----------



## Toshiba

do you like big black holes?


----------



## Dotti

Bet you like Chocolate ring donuts! :-*


----------



## Toshiba

with sprinkles.....


----------



## ObiWan

Did I just win?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Did I just win?


Almost


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just win?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost
Click to expand...

Bugger


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Try harder then :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

I will when you go to bed and give others a chance :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> I will when you go to bed and give others a chance :lol:


You will have a long wait I am on nights tonight


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will when you go to bed and give others a chance :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have a long wait I am on nights tonight
Click to expand...

So you should be in bed now :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will when you go to bed and give others a chance :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have a long wait I am on nights tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you should be in bed now :?
Click to expand...

Why I was not on nights last night


----------



## Guest

:wink:


----------



## TTej

am i the winner now?


----------



## ObiWan

Guess so :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTej said:


> am i the winner now?


Sorry no Polo owners please :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the winner now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Polo owners please :wink:
Click to expand...

What about Beemer owners


----------



## GRANNY

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the winner now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Polo owners please :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Beemer owners
Click to expand...

OHHHHHH my GOD     
Not those Bavarian types, they are trying to take us with a broadside again.We have had to defend this, our site, from them many times.They are to be repelled at all costs.B.M bloody W. [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i the winner now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Polo owners please :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Beemer owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHHHH my GOD
> Not those Bavarian types, they are trying to take us with a broadside again.We have had to defend this, our site, from them many times.They are to be repelled at all costs.B.M bloody W. [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Thats a no then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Threads gone stale - how about we talk about something with energy or a bit a glamour, or plain even exciting and sexy?

I have a topic for starters - lesbians, discuss. :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> do you like big black holes?


I don't mind; it's easy to remove them


----------



## A3DFU

I wonder if this thread is still going when I get back from holiday :roll:


----------



## Hev

Most likely!

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Where you off to Dani :?:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Where you off to Dani :?:


To Berlin to visit my mum and sister.
We'll be watching one of the biggest fireworks in Europe on New Year's Eve. They last for about 5 hours or so


----------



## Toshiba

you should see my brother and his wife argue.


----------



## Dotti

Which channel and what night?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you off to Dani :?:
> 
> 
> 
> To Berlin to visit my mum and sister.
> We'll be watching one of the biggest fireworks in Europe on New Year's Eve. They last for about 5 hours or so
Click to expand...

very nice hope you have a nice time


----------



## TTotal

I am here to claim my prize, thanks 

Have a nice hols Dani


----------



## ObiWan

Does this mean we can close this one down now?


----------



## TTotal

Yeh, thankfully 8)


----------



## ObiWan

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

John won .......................................................

again [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Do you want a photo for AbsoluTTe ?

Here you are.......


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Do you want a photo for AbsoluTTe ?
> 
> Here you are.......


Not high enough resolution, need at least 1 meg :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

This is nearly 2 meg, is that better?


----------



## GRANNY

Christ john, you should have warned us befor exposing us to such things.Worse than Dr Who.


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> This is nearly 2 meg, is that better?


Much better thank you


----------



## TTotal

GRANNY said:


> Christ john, you should have warned us befor exposing us to such things.Worse than Dr Who.


Oh Carol, it's John not john :wink:


----------



## TTotal

...and meg isnt short for Megan :-*


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> ...and meg isnt short for Megan :-*


No wonder I struggle getting pictures for the mag


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Christ john, you should have warned us befor exposing us to such things.Worse than Dr Who.


I was frightened too 

Good that I'm off on holiday now ... so I'm winning in any case :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ john, you should have warned us befor exposing us to such things.Worse than Dr Who.
> 
> 
> 
> I was frightened too
> 
> Good that I'm off on holiday now ... so I'm winning in any case :lol:
Click to expand...

See you when you get back Dani hope you are still winning


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ john, you should have warned us befor exposing us to such things.Worse than Dr Who.
> 
> 
> 
> I was frightened too
> 
> Good that I'm off on holiday now ... so I'm winning in any case :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you when you get back Dani hope you are still winning
Click to expand...

Thanks, Andy :-*

I'm wining: I just opened a present from a client = a calendar of Staffordshire Bullterriers. This client obviously knows me soooo well!! it's fantastic to know this


----------



## Dotti

Have a nice holiday and a peaceful christmas Dani


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Have a nice holiday and a peaceful christmas Dani


Thanks Abi, I wish you the same  
Enjoy this special time of year with your sons!! it's such a wonderful time when they are little [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice holiday and a peaceful christmas Dani
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Abi, I wish you the same
> Enjoy this special time of year with your sons!! it's such a wonderful time when they are little [smiley=kid.gif]
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Dani and oh yes the boys are at adorable fun innocent ages of 8 and 5 when santa means everything too :wink: 8)


----------



## ObiWan

Now Dani's gone we can all eat mince pies until she starts her diet thread in the new year


----------



## TTotal

and I'm gonna roast this little fella for Christmas lunch, Scrummee !


----------



## GRANNY

Have a great holiday Danni.

John sodeth off :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Yeth, have GREAT TIME in the fatherland :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Anybody else departing this side of crimbo??????


----------



## Wallsendmag

Isn't Kell off somewhere ?


----------



## GRANNY

Don't know, let's ask. Kell are you off somewhere.????????????


----------



## TTotal




----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thats a bit Tom & Jerry John


----------



## TTotal

No more Yogi and Booboo !


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> and I'm gonna roast this little fella for Christmas lunch, Scrummee !


I wish she had seen this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Have you never had Hotdog then Barry?


----------



## ObiWan

I am a Hamburger man myself, I have never been into dogging :lol:


----------



## TTotal

They say you are barking mad too........... :?


----------



## ObiWan

No, I just chase parked cars a lot


----------



## Jas225

Is this still running :?: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not any more I win :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Yeh, well done .........


----------



## ObiWan

Congratulations Andy


----------



## TTotal

Mine's a coke!


----------



## ObiWan

Same here with some Baccardi :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Hold the ice (you dont know where its been!)


----------



## GRANNY

But what will we do NOW


----------



## X4RCN

Party at my house!! 

karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Hold the ice (you dont know where its been!)


Ice is OK as long as it is fresh not that frozen rubbish


----------



## Dotti

Just don't put it in a microwave!


----------



## Toshiba

if you cant microwave it, its not worth eating.


----------



## Dotti

That's correct indeed! You end up drinking it instead.


----------



## Toshiba

mmm kebab


----------



## Dotti

You fancy a Donna?


----------



## garyc

Air?


----------



## ObiWan

Only if its fresh


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Always fresh in sunny Seaton Carew


----------



## TTotal

Where TF is that ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Back end of nowhere :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Where TF is that ?


A little bit of gods country [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal

wallsendmag said:


> Back end of nowhere :wink:


Oh I see


----------



## TTotal

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where TF is that ?
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of gods country [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

Oh I see


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where TF is that ?
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of gods country [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see
Click to expand...

Its the car that shines there though not the bloody sun :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Yeh, I hear he "polishes it" a lot :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Left handed rumour has it :wink:


----------



## TTotal

He'll get blisters and go blind


----------



## ObiWan

Nahhh, he keeps slipping with his grip :?


----------



## GRANNY

He needs some rubber gloves, with grips.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

who are we talking about :roll:


----------



## Hev

TTotal said:


> ........and go blind


Well I did tell him :roll:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........and go blind
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did tell him :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Who said that [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........and go blind
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did tell him :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Click to expand...

Are your ears painted on??

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........and go blind
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did tell him :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are your ears painted on??
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Andy has gone blind in his left ear though to much walking :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

How did you know


----------



## ObiWan

John and Hev have pictures :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NO :!: they said they had burnt them


----------



## TTotal

......too much wa*l*king :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is that how you spell it


----------



## ObiWan

It is when you have done to much anyway :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Thats by the by, whats important right now, before Crimbo , is to announce the winner! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Its me


----------



## TTotal

So what is the equation for Pie


----------



## Wallsendmag

3.142


----------



## YELLOW_TT

To quick for me


----------



## Wallsendmag

10.5secs for the 100m in my youth


----------



## TTotal

Amazing for an old timer !


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> 10.5secs for the 100m in my youth


No youth is safe with you then :?


----------



## TTotal

Did you know how to recognise a Wallsend virgin ?

She's the one that can run faster than her brother :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTotal said:


> Did you know how to recognise a Wallsend virgin ?
> 
> She's the one that can run faster than her brother :lol:


poof :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Did you know how to recognise a Wallsend virgin ?
> 
> She's the one that can run faster than her brother :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Obi, you were winning for a few days  :-* :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

But now you are not


----------



## Dotti

True  :-*


----------



## GRANNY

OK so when is it my turn to win,HUH?????????    

P.s please can it be soon i am going away on Saturday....


----------



## Terri_TT

Not yet :-*


----------



## TTotal

Not at all... :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT

why not? :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Cos I won this ages ago, they forgot to close the thread :?


----------



## t5ttr

what a thread lol


----------



## GRANNY

I thought it had shut and reopened, or was that back by mental demand. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

and i thought santa would win.


----------



## redneal

been away for a while and cant believe this is still going
oh well ! have i won :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So close Neil


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> Obi, you were winning for a few days  :-* :wink:


Thanks for noticing Dotti, 5 days, thats 5 days I was winning for.............. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Makes me the biggest winner so far


----------



## GRANNY

So the big question.Do we keep it going, or kill it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

It needs killing but it just won't lie down :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KILL IT [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

or even lay.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obi, you were winning for a few days  :-* :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for noticing Dotti, 5 days, thats 5 days I was winning for.............. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Makes me the biggest winner so far
Click to expand...

You are only as good as your last post :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

or even 'the' last post


----------



## GRANNY

Ok so we vote to kill it. But what then, what will we do where will us loo loo's go to meet up.I think we need a new thread to play out on before we can finally lay this one to rest. Yes/ No. :?


----------



## ObiWan

Me thinks a new one will be started if this is closed down anyway :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You think :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Yep :lol: , unless you start a thread dedicated to pies that is :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

*Fuck Fuck Fuck!*

And this one!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Yep :lol: , unless you start a thread dedicated to pies that is :wink:


  :idea:


----------



## Terri_TT

TT2BMW said:


> *Fuck Fuck Fuck!*
> 
> And this one!!


No swearing allowed here either :roll: and put that bloody *** out! :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

OK then


----------



## Hilly10

OK then


----------



## Toshiba

play nice.


----------



## koppernob

Am I too late to join ?


----------



## Dotti

ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obi, you were winning for a few days  :-* :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for noticing Dotti, 5 days, thats 5 days I was winning for.............. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Makes me the biggest winner so far
Click to expand...

I am in the lead now though  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Can i win pls?


----------



## Dotti

Why do you think you should win?


----------



## redneal

thats it...... IVE WON !!


----------



## Dotti

Not yet  :-*


----------



## koppernob

Does this end at 11:59 and bits 31/12/2006 or does it go forever?


----------



## redneal

NO REALLY ! I HAVE...my mummy said so


----------



## Toshiba

i should win coz i have crabs.


----------



## KJM

at Tosh - Nice!

That's one way of ending a conversation. :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

I should win coz I'm the best ever :wink: 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> i should win coz i have crabs.


Tell us some think we dont know :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

i got them off rebels x.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> i got them off rebels x.


  He said he got them off you


----------



## AidenL

Mine now :lol:


----------



## Dotti

New years eve crab paste sandwich anybody? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Your fresh crabs Dotti? :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Just for you I will add some salad cream  :-*

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

you like creame?


----------



## Dotti

Creme Broule  :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Did I win


----------



## Guest

well hellooooooo people! have I won yet?


----------



## Dotti

Well helloooooooooooo backatcha and NO you haven't won YET!  :-*


----------



## Toshiba

give it to me!


----------



## AidenL

Mine again


----------



## Toshiba

we just felt sorry for you with a mini.


----------



## AidenL

:lol: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]  :lol:

Gimme it back then ! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

ok, but not for long.


----------



## AidenL

Thanks very much


----------



## ObiWan

Lets give it to Dotti and start over :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

I'm not that kind of girl :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

I bet you could be though :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

what again?


----------



## ObiWan

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yes Please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT

ok


----------



## ObiWan

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So close so close :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Darn you............. let sleeping dogs lie :lol:


----------



## Dotti

ObiWan said:


> Lets give it to Dotti and start over :wink:


Thought I would let you win for a few hours AT LEAST     :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

and the winner is [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> and the winner is [smiley=stop.gif]


The pie man from Alcatraz :wink: I suppose :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thank you thank you I will get writing winners speech


----------



## Terri_TT

no need, I'll do it


----------



## ObiWan

Darn it, I was leaving alone so you would have won Andy......... :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

You trying to be Mr Nice guy doesn't wash with me


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> You trying to be Mr Nice guy doesn't wash with me


I will try a different tack tick with you tomorrow then :wink: :-*


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to be Mr Nice guy doesn't wash with me
> 
> 
> 
> I will try a different tack tick with you tomorrow then :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

I'll look forward to it.


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to be Mr Nice guy doesn't wash with me
> 
> 
> 
> I will try a different tack tick with you tomorrow then :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look forward to it.
Click to expand...

Don't be late :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Don't be too quick this time


----------



## ObiWan




----------



## Dotti

Obi, got something you wish to share with us regarding 'quick'?!  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> Obi, got something you wish to share with us regarding 'quick'?!  :wink:


No more than any other man would wish to under the circumstances :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


>


I meant to leave me :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to leave me :roll:
Click to expand...

To late honey, the word is on the street


----------



## Terri_TT

Nothing is swifter than a rumour :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I heard it was a fact :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

The Force was lacking


----------



## Terri_TT

Hopefully the force will be with you the next time.


----------



## Dotti

Preferably NOT blowing out his bottom!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> The Force was lacking


Not for the first time we hear :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Gale Force wind maybe?


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Now Dani's gone we can all eat mince pies until she starts her diet thread in the new year


As legend has it, it's other peeps who start the _I WANT TO LOSE WEIGHT _thread.
However, having had a fantastic Christmas/New Year I may join anyone who wants to start this


----------



## A3DFU

ps; I didn't think this thread would still be going by the time I got back from my hols


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm gonna roast this little fella for Christmas lunch, Scrummee !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish she had seen this :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

She has; NOW!!!!!!

Just leave _Jaffa_ alone you .... you .... :evil:
[btw, that's another 10kg either side for you for bicep curls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, and 10 more reps!!!]


----------



## GRANNY

And this one is still here also, well bugger me sideways.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> ps; I didn't think this thread would still be going by the time I got back from my hols


It isnt Dani I won about a week ago they just cant accept it Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps; I didn't think this thread would still be going by the time I got back from my hols
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt Dani I won about a week ago they just cant accept it Dani :wink:
Click to expand...

Well, congratulations to second place; I just had a PM that I am the lucky winner :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> Preferably NOT blowing out his bottom!


I only do rose scented wind blowing............... I am a gentleman :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

we only have you word for that. Where is your proof.


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> we only have you word for that. Where is your proof.


You doubt the word of a gentleman.............. how very dare you :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Hey up guy's its slipping again.


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> Hey up guy's its slipping again.


Heard that before as well


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey up guy's its slipping again.
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that before as well
Click to expand...

A weekly occurrance ,,,,, or was it monthly :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey up guy's its slipping again.
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that before as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A weekly occurrance ,,,,, or was it monthly :roll:
Click to expand...

No further comment for fear of incriminating myself :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Take the 5th I always do


----------



## ObiWan

I prefer to take the tube :wink:


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> I prefer to take the tube :wink:


and what would that _tube_ contain? :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KY jell:?: :wink:


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> KY jell:?: :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> KY jell:?: :wink:


Damn can't you make it sensual body massage oil instead?  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> KY jell:?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn can't you make it sensual body massage oil instead?  :wink:
Click to expand...

I cant you might :wink: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

YELLOW_TT said:


> KY jell:?: :wink:


Like i sed it's slipping :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> KY jell:?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i sed it's slipping :lol:
Click to expand...

And sliding :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> KY jell:?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i sed it's slipping :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And sliding :roll:
Click to expand...

All the way to the bottom :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> KY jell:?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i sed it's slipping :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And sliding :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the way to the bottom :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Bottom of what?  A poll?  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> KY jell:?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i sed it's slipping :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And sliding :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the way to the bottom :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bottom of what?  A poll?  :wink:
Click to expand...

Ever wondered why KY jelly does not set in the fridge :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Ever wondered why KY jelly does not set in the fridge :?


 :lol: NO how do you know it does'nt :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wondered why KY jelly does not set in the fridge :?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: NO how do you know it does'nt :wink:
Click to expand...

Because the custard sinks through it :lol: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

how very disgusting. does the cram sink aswell.


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> how very disgusting. does the cram sink aswell.


Of course [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## GRANNY

Triple yuck.
I prefer my trifle with strawberries & raspberries.


----------



## ObiWan

GRANNY said:


> Triple yuck.
> I prefer my trifle with strawberries & raspberries.


You cannot beat Lime jelly and trifle sponges


----------



## GRANNY

Sorry, i prefer a jam swiss roll cut up in my trifle, with strawberry jelly.Strawberries & raspberries,lovely thick vanilla custard,and cream poured over the top. Yum Yum, in my tum eat too much get a big fat BUM.


----------



## ObiWan

What do you sprinkle on top, hundreds of thousands or chocolate shavings?


----------



## GRANNY

More strawberries.


----------



## A3DFU

Can I just have plain old strawberries please? Well, not too old :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Cream tea! Hmmmmm 8)


----------



## GRANNY

Soon be summer. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Soon be summer. :lol:


Raspberries, Strawberries and black Currants


----------



## Toshiba

got boring now.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> got boring now.


Have you noticed too :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

lets fresh it up a bit and turn it into a readers wives piece? So whos going to be the first to post either naked pictures of themselves (females only) or the wife/gf. or even the wife with the gf? 

My cameras broke, so i cant.


----------



## Lisa.

This is my first and last post on this boring thread.

By definition, I win.


----------



## Toshiba

If you post a nice pic of you with a gf naked i will let you win.


----------



## A3DFU

well ,,,, still not much going on


----------



## Dotti

Hmmm :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

come on dotti - be brave and be the first.


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> come on dotti - be brave and be the first.


What about you; are you brave :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba

cameras broke.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> cameras broke.


Thank god for that :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

You want some, just admit it. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> You want some, just admit it. :lol:


Thanks for the offer Tosh but I would rather die


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> cameras broke.


Your camera phone isn't broke I know  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

It is, it makes things look smaller than they actually are.


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Your words not mine Toshy :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

it was cold too.


----------



## Dotti

Oh dear! Put your hair dryer on.


----------



## Toshiba

i'll shave my sack and post a pic - after you do.


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> i'll shave my sack and post a pic - after you do.


What's a sack? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

top sacks.


----------



## Dotti

Hmmm sorry no idea! You will have to be more specific! :-*


----------



## Toshiba

rebel said you had hairy boobs. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Do we go by word of mouth :roll:


----------



## Dotti

So, everybody having a good weekend then?  :-*


----------



## Toshiba

A3DFU said:


> Do we go by word of mouth :roll:


No, not always. I'm happy to make my own mind up on the subject. I just need to see the evidence.


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we go by word of mouth :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not always. I'm happy to make my own mind up on the subject. I just need to see the evidence.
Click to expand...

Two words for you! Sod Off! :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we go by word of mouth :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not always. I'm happy to make my own mind up on the subject. I just need to see the evidence.
Click to expand...

And what would you do if you were to have any evidence? Are you a non-believer


----------



## Toshiba

I'd review it carefully in my room - alone.


----------



## Dotti

Toshy behave this is my boobs your talking about! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

you never go red. (expect cars and boots).


----------



## AidenL

Red boots? Where? :twisted:


----------



## KJM

AidenL said:


> Red boots? Where? :twisted:


 :lol: Oh boy don't get him started on boots! :lol:

:wink:


----------



## AidenL

KJM said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red boots? Where? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Oh boy don't get him started on boots! :lol:
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: It went from boobs to boots - its all good anyway


----------



## A3DFU

Well, you seem to like red too :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:


Red leather?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know :roll: 
But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hope you have red boots to match too then? 

What about when I buy the silver TT? :?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
Click to expand...

How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> you never go red. (expect cars and boots).


And underwear


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
Click to expand...

Silver leather?


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you never go red. (expect cars and boots).
> 
> 
> 
> And underwear
Click to expand...

And interiors?


----------



## Dotti

Although I like both colours in my car


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
Click to expand...

Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too 

I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals    
[and silver leather]


----------



## Dotti

Pink eh Danni?  8)


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
Click to expand...

I've only seen silver boots


----------



## Dotti

I like suede and fur boots myself 8)


----------



## AidenL

I like suede or leather - theres something about boots on a gal that just.................. :twisted:  8) :twisted:  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Don't get too excited :lol:


----------



## AidenL

I can just about contain myself - no pics here 

I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
Click to expand...

On a cat :wink:



Dotti said:


> Pink eh Dani?  8)


I thought this was common knowledge?



AidenL said:


> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in


Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
Click to expand...

But the boys don't wear FMBs  

And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
Click to expand...

Excuses!!!

You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
Click to expand...

Can we discuss that in hours please?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
Click to expand...

No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!! :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
Click to expand...

Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles


----------



## Dotti

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles
Click to expand...

Get a room you two  :wink: .


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a room you two  :wink: .
Click to expand...

A running room? :?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles
Click to expand...

So we need to work faster to sort your fitness :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we need to work faster to sort your fitness :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm going as fast as I can - oh wait, you mean running?  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we need to work faster to sort your fitness :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going as fast as I can - oh wait, you mean running?  :lol:
Click to expand...

Running, yes. Just put your best foot fwd :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to like red too :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Red leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know :roll:
> But my red leather jeans may match your red car :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have red boots to match too then?
> 
> What about when I buy the silver TT? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Misano with silver leather? Oh, and of course you need decals all over the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver leather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen silver leather? It looks mint!! And apparently it is fairly easy to clean too
> 
> I think a really nice combo is a dark metallic grey (forgot the name) and silver leather.
> But then *my* new TT will be pink with a silver chequerd flag on the bonnet and my usual decals
> [and silver leather]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen silver boots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a cat :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink eh Dani?  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about contain myself - no pics here
> 
> I think I need to set up a new thread for all the gals to post pics in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, the boys should start first!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the boys don't wear FMBs
> 
> And if they did, I'd run 10 miles............fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses!!!
> 
> You run 10 miles ,,,, in how many minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we discuss that in hours please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry, it's almost bed time. We need to sort your running out NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I meant - It would take me hours to run 10 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we need to work faster to sort your fitness :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going as fast as I can - oh wait, you mean running?  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running, yes. Just put your best foot fwd :lol:
Click to expand...

Right-oh - best feet are heading towards the sack at the mo, due to 6am start :wink:

See you folk late tomorrow or on Tuesday


----------



## A3DFU

I hope you enjoyed your test drive, Aiden


----------



## AidenL

Indeed I did, 2 test drives 8)

Have to start thinking about speccin' now - 2 weeks to get the order in for May  delivery :roll:


----------



## redneal

i don't no, you can go away for a few weeks and you think that you've won this thing and its still going, well i still am


----------



## AidenL

Where is it going though?


----------



## redneal

to the winners enclosure ...still winning :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Welcome back Redneal


----------



## redneal

happy new year Dotti , had a holiday after a busy Christmas and new year in the restaurant well earned break....good to be back have i missed much


----------



## Dotti

And Happy New Year to you too . Where did you have your holiday? 8) Oh god, have you missed much? How long have you got?  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> And Happy New Year to you too . Where did you have your holiday? 8) Oh god, have you missed much? How long have you got?  :wink:


I just noticed that you are chasing V ,,,, on post counts :wink:


----------



## redneal

4 days in Glasgow visiting friends and family and four days in Prague without the kids ...bliss


----------



## AidenL

Mine again


----------



## A3DFU

redneal said:


> 4 days in Glasgow visiting friends and family and four days in Prague without the kids ...bliss


Did you have any snow in Prague?


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> I just noticed that you are chasing V ,,,, on post counts :wink:


What's that Danni?


----------



## AidenL

I'm so, so sleepy..........


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that you are chasing V ,,,, on post counts :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that Da*n*i?
Click to expand...

You tell me ,,,, you reach V's post count soon


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that you are chasing V ,,,, on post counts :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that Da*n*i?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me ,,,, you reach V's post count soon
Click to expand...

No way I have a very long way to go!


----------



## AidenL

Goodnight all !


----------



## redneal

no snow at all went prepared for the down pour with the old thermal undies and not a bit , slightly cold but sunshine with the odd spot of drizzle ,apart from that what a great place 22p for a pt of gambrinus which went down well and the local food wasn't to shabby either , the locals were great, really friendly.
all in all had a great time would defo go back


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> Goodnight all !


Shouldn't this read

*Morning all* 



redneal said:


> would defo go back


That's good to hear. I'm planning on going to Prague - possibly later this year. May/June time


----------



## AidenL

Morning ! 

We need a Good Morning and Good Night thread


----------



## Dotti

Mornin' campus


----------



## redneal

hi-di-hi


----------



## Dotti

Bing Bong Bang!


----------



## A3DFU

So who starts the _Morning and Night _threads :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Afternoon!  :-*


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> So who starts the _Morning and Night _threads :roll:


Dunno? Me? :?

Volunteers needed? :lol:


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> Afternoon!  :-*


Howdy


----------



## Toshiba

you mean Audi :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

different spellings :roll:


----------



## AidenL

Or different accents?


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> you mean Audi :wink:


How about Aldi


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Audi :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Aldi
Click to expand...

Or Lidl :roll:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Audi :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Aldi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Lidl :roll:
Click to expand...

Poundstretcher!


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Audi :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Aldi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Lidl :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poundstretcher!
Click to expand...

No thank you :?


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Audi :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Aldi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Lidl :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poundstretcher!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thank you :?
Click to expand...

As if! :-*


----------



## AidenL

You gals are too posh for those places :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Asda!


----------



## Dotti

Waitrose and Sainsbury for me 8)


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> Waitrose and Sainsbury for me 8)


I knew you would be fancy Dotti :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Well thank you 8) :wink: .


----------



## AidenL

I can see style from a distance :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> You gals are too posh for those places :wink:


I quite like continental goodies from Aldi and Lidl


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gals are too posh for those places :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like continental goodies from Aldi and Lidl
Click to expand...

They do have some nice stuff in all fairness


----------



## Dotti

Aldi sometimes do some good deals on electric bits 8)


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gals are too posh for those places :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like continental goodies from Aldi and Lidl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do have some nice stuff in all fairness
Click to expand...

Especially at Christmas or Easter. And the wine is good too


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Whats this doing all the way over on the second page  
Is KMP about :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

OOO Easter! Had a cadburys cream egg today!


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> OOO Easter! Had a cadburys cream egg today!


Is it that time already?


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> OOO Easter! Had a cadburys cream egg today!


Abi!!!!


----------



## AidenL

I'm munching my way through a tin of Celebrations left over from Chriistmas - theres also a tin of Roses, some Ferreros, and some hand-made choccys here in the study


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> I'm munching my way through a tin of Celebrations left over from Chriistmas - theres also a tin of Roses, some Ferreros, and some hand-made choccys here in the study


 [smiley=sick2.gif]

Give them to Abi, she loves chocolates


----------



## ObiWan

I still have 5 strips (multi packs) of Kit Kats still to go at from xmas


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> OOO Easter! Had a cadburys cream egg today!


how do you eat yours?


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm munching my way through a tin of Celebrations left over from Chriistmas - theres also a tin of Roses, some Ferreros, and some hand-made choccys here in the study
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Give them to Abi, she loves chocolates
Click to expand...

How very dare you Dani!   . All ex crimbo chocolate stock donations welcome my way please


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> I still have 5 strips (multi packs) of Kit Kats still to go at from xmas


Who gave you those


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOO Easter! Had a cadburys cream egg today!
> 
> 
> 
> how do you eat yours?
Click to expand...

Not telling! Do you still get freebie ones?


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 5 strips (multi packs) of Kit Kats still to go at from xmas
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you those
Click to expand...

I cannot tell but they were not Stollen :lol:


----------



## Dotti

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 5 strips (multi packs) of Kit Kats still to go at from xmas
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you those
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot tell but they were not Stollen :lol:
Click to expand...

I would hope not, otherwise they would be very dough like  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 5 strips (multi packs) of Kit Kats still to go at from xmas
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you those
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot tell but they were not Stollen :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope not, otherwise they would be very dough like  :wink:
Click to expand...

I did also get some authentic German Stollen............... poppy seeds by the thousand ............ two extra notches on the belt required


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOO Easter! Had a cadburys cream egg today!
> 
> 
> 
> how do you eat yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling! Do you still get freebie ones?
Click to expand...

No not at work for another 5.5weeks.


----------



## Dotti

ObiWan said:


> I did also get some authentic German Stollen............... poppy seeds by the thousand ............ two extra notches on the belt required


God that sounds nice 8) . We bought a Panosonic top of the range bread maker over christmas! God the bread is so yummers and waking up to fresh bread is something else [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Hubby's new gadget  8)


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 5 strips (multi packs) of Kit Kats still to go at from xmas
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you those
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot tell but they were not Stollen :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope not, otherwise they would be very dough like  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did also get some authentic German Stollen............... poppy seeds by the thousand ............ two extra notches on the belt required
Click to expand...

  I make sure you're doing a double workout tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Dotti said:


> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:


Bargain my arse...... she bought it and now gets paid by the hour as I have to work it off. A good business strategy if you ask me :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:


That's my job Abi 



ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain my arse...... she bought it and now gets paid by the hour as I have to work it off. A good business strategy if you ask me :lol:
Click to expand...

Muahhh :lol: I'm not daft, me ... I know how to make my clients work harder :-* :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my job Abi
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bargain my arse...... she bought it and now gets paid by the hour as I have to work it off. A good business strategy if you ask me :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muahhh :lol: I'm not daft, me ... I know how to make my clients work harder :-* :wink:
Click to expand...

Unless billy wind causes cancellations :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Starting to calm down where I am, thankfully


----------



## A3DFU

Completely calm here since 4:30pm



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my job Abi
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bargain my arse...... she bought it and now gets paid by the hour as I have to work it off. A good business strategy if you ask me :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muahhh :lol: I'm not daft, me ... I know how to make my clients work harder :-* :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless billy wind causes cancellations :lol:
Click to expand...

O.K. so you don't feel like jumping around tonight after all that Stolle :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Yeah, right [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Thanks for that! :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Completely calm here since 4:30pm
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my job Abi
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bargain my arse...... she bought it and now gets paid by the hour as I have to work it off. A good business strategy if you ask me :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muahhh :lol: I'm not daft, me ... I know how to make my clients work harder :-* :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless billy wind causes cancellations :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. so you don't feel like jumping around tonight after all that Stolle :wink:
Click to expand...

Over two hours to get home, more like horlicks than stollen


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely calm here since 4:30pm
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my job Abi
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you drive a hard bargain :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bargain my arse...... she bought it and now gets paid by the hour as I have to work it off. A good business strategy if you ask me :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muahhh :lol: I'm not daft, me ... I know how to make my clients work harder :-* :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless billy wind causes cancellations :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. so you don't feel like jumping around tonight after all that Stolle :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over two hours to get home, more like horlicks than stollen
Click to expand...

And a chamomile tea to relax you


----------



## AidenL

I'm really stiff and achey today, must be manflu coming on.......... :?


----------



## Dotti

Ewwww don't you sneeze this way ewwwww  :wink:


----------



## AidenL

I'll hold me nose 

I guess a massage for my sore bones is out of the question?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> I'm really stiff and achey today, must be manflu coming on.......... :?


You want to see me for some stretches ... or Reiki. Here is my mobile 00000 000 000 

Oh, there is flu, but no "manflu" or "ladyflu"


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really stiff and achey today, must be manflu coming on.......... :?
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see me for some stretches ... or Reiki. Here is my mobile 00000 000 000
> 
> Oh, there is flu, but no "manflu" or "ladyflu"
Click to expand...

I'd prefer a massage 

Manflu is much worse than womanflue, everyone knows that :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really stiff and achey today, must be manflu coming on.......... :?
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see me for some stretches ... or Reiki. Here is my mobile 00000 000 000
> 
> Oh, there is flu, but no "manflu" or "ladyflu"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd prefer a massage
> 
> Manflu is much worse than womanflue, everyone knows that :roll:
Click to expand...

oh yeah ... I know the more gentle sex :roll:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really stiff and achey today, must be manflu coming on.......... :?
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see me for some stretches ... or Reiki. Here is my mobile 00000 000 000
> 
> Oh, there is flu, but no "manflu" or "ladyflu"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd prefer a massage
> 
> Manflu is much worse than womanflue, everyone knows that :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah ... I know the more gentle sex :roll:
Click to expand...

We are more fragile


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really stiff and achey today, must be manflu coming on.......... :?
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see me for some stretches ... or Reiki. Here is my mobile 00000 000 000
> 
> Oh, there is flu, but no "manflu" or "ladyflu"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd prefer a massage
> 
> Manflu is much worse than womanflue, everyone knows that :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah ... I know the more gentle sex :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are more fragile
Click to expand...

So I was told for decades


----------



## ObiWan

Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

ObiWan said:


> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:


Noones gonna volunteer to cone into the room while I'm in the throes of manflu !


----------



## Dotti

AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Noones gonna volunteer to CONE into the room while I'm in the throes of manflu !
Click to expand...

Are you thinking of ice cream again?  :wink:


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Noones gonna volunteer to CONE into the room while I'm in the throes of manflu !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you thinking of ice cream again?  :wink:
Click to expand...

PMSL ! 

Early morning typo....... 

Hmmm, ice cream and massage......... :wink: 8)


----------



## Dotti

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Noones gonna volunteer to CONE into the room while I'm in the throes of manflu !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you thinking of ice cream again?  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PMSL !
> 
> Early morning typo.......
> 
> Hmmm, ice cream and massage......... :wink: 8)
Click to expand...

As a typist, I had word blindness just then and mis-read your word, 'massage' for 'sausage'! 

So that would have read as Hmmm, ice cream and sausage!  :lol:

Ooops!  :lol:


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Noones gonna volunteer to CONE into the room while I'm in the throes of manflu !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you thinking of ice cream again?  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PMSL !
> 
> Early morning typo.......
> 
> Hmmm, ice cream and massage......... :wink: 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a typist, I had word blindness just then and mis-read your word, 'massage' for 'sausage'!
> 
> So that would have read as Hmmm, ice cream and sausage!  :lol:
> 
> Ooops!  :lol:
Click to expand...

Well.........  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:


I would use FREEWAY-CER, much quicker than massage and lasting effects


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I would use FREEWAY-CER, much quicker than massage and lasting effects
Click to expand...

Sounds interesting !


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I would use FREEWAY-CER, much quicker than massage and lasting effects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds interesting !
Click to expand...

It is!!!! 8)


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I would use FREEWAY-CER, much quicker than massage and lasting effects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds interesting !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is!!!! 8)
Click to expand...

Tell me more


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room you two and massage out your issues :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I would use FREEWAY-CER, much quicker than massage and lasting effects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds interesting !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is!!!! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more
Click to expand...

You'll be dissappointed, Aiden. it is an energy therapy that works on the mind or body and it is used for healing. Very powerful stuff!! I am an advanced diploma practitioner of FREEWAY 

http://www.freeway-cer.com/index.htm


----------



## ObiWan

Give it a try, it will fix your ice cream and your sauages issues.

Oh, its not Free though :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Give it a try, it will fix your ice cream and your sauages issues.
> 
> Oh, its not Free though :lol:


He's now hiding Barry. We have scared Aiden way


----------



## AidenL

I was worried about the sausages fetish ! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

That's o.k. help is at hand :lol:


----------



## AidenL

I have a babes in Boots fetish, not a sausage fetish :roll:



And I don't want curing !  8) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> I have a babes in Boots fetish, not a sausage fetish :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't want curing !  8) :lol:


Now that is something .. if you don't know that you want curing


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> I have a babes in Boots fetish, not a sausage fetish :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't want curing !  8) :lol:


Now that is something .. if you don't know that you want curing


----------



## Hev

AidenL said:


> I have a babes in Boots fetish


 :roll:

:wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a babes in Boots fetish
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

But he doesn't want it curing :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

I get Pepcids from Boot's........ where do they keep the babes then?


----------



## AidenL

Aren't they all in the opticians department in Boots ! ?


----------



## Guest

did someone mention babes in boots? where?


----------



## AidenL

AndyRoo_TT said:


> did someone mention babes in boots? where?


I'm trying to identify them and flush them out of their hiding places myself - give us a hand !


----------



## Guest

AidenL said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone mention babes in boots? where?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to identify them and flush them out of their hiding places myself - give us a hand !
Click to expand...


----------



## AidenL

AndyRoo_TT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone mention babes in boots? where?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to identify them and flush them out of their hiding places myself - give us a hand !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

   










:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AidenL said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone mention babes in boots? where?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to identify them and flush them out of their hiding places myself - give us a hand !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Looks armless to me


----------



## A3DFU

needs some surgery


----------



## Dotti

I can lend someone a needle and cotton!


----------



## AidenL

Good few stitches needed


----------



## A3DFU

I say: 1st Aid. Ring St. John Ambulance.
Ooops, that would be me [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Guest

no need! i forced a Vetenary nurse to sew it back on :lol: :lol: then nicked his Jeep!!!


----------



## A3DFU

AndyRoo_TT said:


> no need! i forced a Vetenary nurse to sew it back on :lol: :lol: then nicked his Jeep!!!


Phew, thanks for this :-*


----------



## X4RCN

:roll:

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

8)

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

:twisted:

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

:wink:

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Karen


----------



## AidenL

You in here all on your own Karen?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not now :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> You in here all on your own Karen?


I think Karen is showing us how to up the post count :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

Is this where you get your Post Count increased?


----------



## A3DFU

You'll have to ask Karen :roll:


----------



## AidenL

Karen, is this where you get your post count increased?


----------



## Dotti

You were winning there Aiden. Not anymore! :twisted:  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

sugar!!!!!!!!!!

I was watching this one die quietly in the corner!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

you and the rest :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

I fell asleep, back now 

I was off tweaking my TT spec :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good to see this one back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Someone had to bring it back to life   :wink:


----------



## youngg

im winning again....


----------



## AidenL




----------



## A3DFU

Well, think for yourselves.

I thought it was clear that I am winning :lol:


----------



## mav696

I might have to dispute that.


----------



## A3DFU

mav696 said:


> I might have to dispute that.


You dispute ,,,, I'll dis-dispute :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT

I thought this was dead and buried! About time it was!


----------



## A3DFU

BreTT said:


> I thought this was dead and buried! About time it was!


You only say this because you know that I'll win :wink: :lol: :-*


----------



## Terri_TT

Only me!


----------



## Terri_TT

Only me!


----------



## Terri_TT

Only me!


----------



## Terri_TT

Only me!


----------



## Dotti

Terri's eager - 4 posts in a space of a minute


----------



## Terri_TT

Dotti said:


> Terri's eager - 4 posts in a space of a minute


Just wanted to make sure you knew I was here


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Terri_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terri's eager - 4 posts in a space of a minute
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you know I was here
Click to expand...

where :?:


----------



## Dotti

We can't miss you


----------



## Terri_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terri's eager - 4 posts in a space of a minute
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you knew I was here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where :?:
Click to expand...

Here... see [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT

Dotti said:


> We can't miss you


Why because I'm an easy target?


----------



## Dotti

I'll get my darts prepared then  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Dotti said:


> I'll get my darts prepared then  :wink:


Point taken


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't miss you
> 
> 
> 
> Why because I'm an easy target?
Click to expand...

Never would have guessed :wink: :-*


----------



## AidenL

I'm winning now


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't miss you
> 
> 
> 
> Why because I'm an easy target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never would have guessed :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

  Hello darling :-* Have you missed me?


----------



## Terri_TT

AidenL said:


> I'm winning now


Oh no your not


----------



## X4RCN

Yippee i win :twisted:

karen


----------



## Terri_TT

UK Performance said:


> Yippee i win :twisted:
> 
> karen


I think not!


----------



## ObiWan

Terri_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't miss you
> 
> 
> 
> Why because I'm an easy target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never would have guessed :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello darling :-* Have you missed me?
Click to expand...

I most certainly have, you all better now, hope so :?:


----------



## X4RCN

:wink: :wink:


----------



## AidenL

Me I think


----------



## X4RCN

Let me win and i will wear my boots Aiden 

Karen


----------



## Terri_TT

ObiWan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't miss you
> 
> 
> 
> Why because I'm an easy target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never would have guessed :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello darling :-* Have you missed me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly have, you all better now, hope so :?:
Click to expand...

Sort of thanks :-* â€¦. Itâ€™s just my heart now â€¦ so nothing major.

Miss you too :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Now you lots, what's going on  
Shoooo, shoooo.

Sure you all know that I have won last Thursday  
[oh, sorry, only Obi knows. Barry, please, tell them that I won last Thursday, will you :-* ]


----------



## Terri_TT

A3DFU said:


> Now you lots, what's going on
> Shoooo, shoooo.
> 
> Sure you all know that I have won last Thursday
> [oh, sorry, only Obi knows. Barry, please, tell them that I won last Thursday, will you :-* ]


Well I've won this Thursday


----------



## ObiWan

I cannot tell a lie, the winner is........................... oops forgot again


----------



## AidenL

UK Performance said:


> Let me win and i will wear my boots Aiden
> 
> Karen


Deal, no more winning from me for a while then ! 

<---------Sits in corner waiting :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

AidenL said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me win and i will wear my boots Aiden
> 
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, no more winning from me for a while then !
> 
> <---------Sits in corner waiting :lol:
Click to expand...

No good without pictures................. do you have a spare waiting chair :wink:


----------



## AidenL

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me win and i will wear my boots Aiden
> 
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, no more winning from me for a while then !
> 
> <---------Sits in corner waiting :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No good without pictures................. do you have a spare waiting chair :wink:
Click to expand...

Sit down here Barry, pull up a chair - is it too early for beer and pizza while we wait for the Babes in Boots to appear?


----------



## ObiWan

AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me win and i will wear my boots Aiden
> 
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, no more winning from me for a while then !
> 
> <---------Sits in corner waiting :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No good without pictures................. do you have a spare waiting chair :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down here Barry, pull up a chair - is it too early for beer and pizza while we wait for the Babes in Boots to appear?
Click to expand...

Over in the next 5 minutes, I will bring a pad for foot tapping so we do not wear a hole in the carpet whilst we wait :roll:


----------



## AidenL

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me win and i will wear my boots Aiden
> 
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, no more winning from me for a while then !
> 
> <---------Sits in corner waiting :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No good without pictures................. do you have a spare waiting chair :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down here Barry, pull up a chair - is it too early for beer and pizza while we wait for the Babes in Boots to appear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over in the next 5 minutes, I will bring a pad for foot tapping so we do not wear a hole in the carpet whilst we wait :roll:
Click to expand...

I'm sure they will provide pics - won't they?  :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

I am sure somebody will but I can guarantee that they will not be what you might be expecting!!!


----------



## AidenL

ObiWan said:


> I am sure somebody will but I can guarantee that they will not be what you might be expecting!!!


I'll keep my riggers under wraps then :roll:

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU

You too, why don't you go for a jog while the girls get changed ... you could burn off some calories :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> You too, why don't you go for a jog while the girls get changed ... you could burn off some calories :lol: :lol:


I can't jog in my riggers though :?


----------



## A3DFU

What's stopping you :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.

This means I've won


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won


Nope 

Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in
Click to expand...

What you mean, no. Of course I won, it's obvious :wink:

Adding a little weight helps burn more calories so keep running in Riggers ... unless you want me to hand you the weight vest (4st if fully loaded) :twisted:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you mean, no. Of course I won, it's obvious :wink:
> 
> Adding a little weight helps burn more calories so keep running in Riggers ... unless you want me to hand you the weight vest (4st if fully loaded) :twisted:
Click to expand...

Blisters from the riggers - you are a tough trainer Dani !


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you mean, no. Of course I won, it's obvious :wink:
> 
> Adding a little weight helps burn more calories so keep running in Riggers ... unless you want me to hand you the weight vest (4st if fully loaded) :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blisters from the riggers - you are a tough trainer Dani !
Click to expand...

I am! I am a tough trainer. But mostly with myself. I wouldn't ask my clients to train the way I train :roll:

So, would you like the weight vest then plus ankle weight and weight gloves? Oh, you can also have the weight belt? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Jog bare foot


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you mean, no. Of course I won, it's obvious :wink:
> 
> Adding a little weight helps burn more calories so keep running in Riggers ... unless you want me to hand you the weight vest (4st if fully loaded) :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blisters from the riggers - you are a tough trainer Dani !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am! I am a tough trainer. But mostly with myself. I wouldn't ask my clients to train the way I train :roll:
> 
> So, would you like the weight vest then plus ankle weight and weight gloves? Oh, you can also have the weight belt? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Can I pass please?


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> Jog bare foot


Jog in FMBs?


----------



## Dotti

AidenL said:


> Jog in FMBs?


Can do a 10 mile run!


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jog in FMBs?
> 
> 
> 
> Can do a 10 mile run!
Click to expand...

You sure are good :wink: 8)


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you mean, no. Of course I won, it's obvious :wink:
> 
> Adding a little weight helps burn more calories so keep running in Riggers ... unless you want me to hand you the weight vest (4st if fully loaded) :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blisters from the riggers - you are a tough trainer Dani !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am! I am a tough trainer. But mostly with myself. I wouldn't ask my clients to train the way I train :roll:
> 
> So, would you like the weight vest then plus ankle weight and weight gloves? Oh, you can also have the weight belt? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I pass please?
Click to expand...

No chance :twisted: The whole lot only weighs 6st. 1 hr on the treadmill for you :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more posts in the last 3 1/2 days.
> 
> This means I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Btw, the riggers are too heavy to run in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you mean, no. Of course I won, it's obvious :wink:
> 
> Adding a little weight helps burn more calories so keep running in Riggers ... unless you want me to hand you the weight vest (4st if fully loaded) :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blisters from the riggers - you are a tough trainer Dani !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am! I am a tough trainer. But mostly with myself. I wouldn't ask my clients to train the way I train :roll:
> 
> So, would you like the weight vest then plus ankle weight and weight gloves? Oh, you can also have the weight belt? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I pass please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chance :twisted: The whole lot only weighs 6st. 1 hr on the treadmill for you :lol:
Click to expand...

Noooooooo - you'll wreck me ! :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL

GRANNY said:


> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

AidenL said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Believe me its true................. I have seen the vest :evil:


----------



## AidenL

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me its true................. I have seen the vest :evil:
Click to expand...

Did she make you wear it?


----------



## ObiWan

AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me its true................. I have seen the vest :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she make you wear it?
Click to expand...

She tried but she has made Sue wear it before now, but not with all of the weights in it :roll:


----------



## AidenL

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me its true................. I have seen the vest :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she make you wear it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She tried but she has made Sue wear it before now, but not with all of the weights in it :roll:
Click to expand...

And you pay to be tortured like that? :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Its great value for money...................... honest it is


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Absolutely Carol, how did you know?

And once I ahve achieved this I can fix all of Aiden's problem with either Personal Training or Complementary Therapies :lol: :lol:

BTW, 6st extra weight may sound a lot. Trust me, it's fine. I have done this before I' vet my cents use the body weights.
With 6 extra stone I did:
1 hr treadmill walking/running/side skipping and all of that also on an incline
1 hr of Body Max but I used dumbbelles here rather than weight gloves
and I finished with stretches of course.

None of my clients ever had more than 3 st extra weight ....


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> None of my clients ever had more than 3 st extra weight ....


Not until after the KitKat's and Curry's any way :lol:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Carol, how did you know?
> 
> And once I ahve achieved this I can fix all of Aiden's problem with either Personal Training or Complementary Therapies :lol: :lol:
> 
> BTW, 6st extra weight may sound a lot. Trust me, it's fine. I have done this before I' vet my cents use the body weights.
> With 6 extra stone I did:
> 1 hr treadmill walking/running/side skipping and all of that also on an incline
> 1 hr of Body Max but I used dumbbelles here rather than weight gloves
> and I finished with stretches of course.
> 
> None of my clients ever had more than 3 st extra weight ....
Click to expand...

Nope, that would kill me  

You must be SUPER fit Dani 8)


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of my clients ever had more than 3 st extra weight ....
> 
> 
> 
> Not until after the KitKat's and Curry's any way :lol:
Click to expand...

Now there is a thought!!! I could always fill the weight pouches with KitKats for you :lol:



AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that is Danni's cunning plan :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Carol, how did you know?
> 
> And once I ahve achieved this I can fix all of Aiden's problem with either Personal Training or Complementary Therapies :lol: :lol:
> 
> BTW, 6st extra weight may sound a lot. Trust me, it's fine. I have done this before I' vet my cents use the body weights.
> With 6 extra stone I did:
> 1 hr treadmill walking/running/side skipping and all of that also on an incline
> 1 hr of Body Max but I used dumbbelles here rather than weight gloves
> and I finished with stretches of course.
> 
> None of my clients ever had more than 3 st extra weight ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, that would kill me
> 
> You must be SUPER fit Dani 8)
Click to expand...

Thanks Aiden,

I'm o.k. fitness wise 8)

But seriously, it sounds much worse than it is because the weights are spread over a large area. I guess it's just like being 6st over weight :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Do you prefer the 2 or 4 finger in yours?


----------



## Dotti

I like orange kitkats


----------



## Toshiba

are you stalking me - ive just this second finished one.

can u see me scraching my balls?
what about now?


----------



## ObiWan

Toshiba said:


> Do you prefer the 2 or 4 finger in yours?


Chunkies!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

Turn your webcam off then :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

bugger - best get dressed too.

Told you it was huge.


----------



## wicked

> Do you prefer the 2 or 4 finger in yours?


 

I quite like the minty one...


----------



## A3DFU

They are all covered in horrible cold slimy yuckie chocolate 

Now if you were to offer me some maple sirup fudge


----------



## Toshiba

poured over what?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wicked said:


> Do you prefer the 2 or 4 finger in yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like the minty one...
Click to expand...

Nooooooo Kit Kats are like TTs the originals are the best


----------



## wicked

YELLOW_TT said:


> wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer the 2 or 4 finger in yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like the minty one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo Kit Kats are like TTs the originals are the best
Click to expand...

You have a good point there....


----------



## Toshiba

can you get more than 4 fingers in one?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toshiba said:


> can you get more than 4 fingers in one?


You can only get 2 in a roadster


----------



## Toshiba

i like topless.


----------



## A3DFU

that's cold


----------



## Dotti

prefer a top


----------



## Toshiba

more like being on top


----------



## Dotti

naturally 8) :-*


----------



## Toshiba

of 2 women :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

no, 1 man  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

in each ?


----------



## Dotti

not greedy :-*


----------



## Dotti

Looks like I have won this then :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

we are just wainting for you to fill in the blanks about the 2 men.


----------



## Dotti

You sure aren't firing any blanks with your new little arrival  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Looks like I have won this then :lol:


And why is that then?
just beause I had to re-do my 1st Aid at Work over the last two days, rescuing loads of peeps [5th time running!!!!] :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Jesus, 9 more posts (8 after this one) and I'm up to 8900


----------



## AidenL

Who won?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> Who won?


I did 

Don't listen to Abi, she's just young and too enthusiastic :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

oh, just 3 more posts now :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

I was hoping this one was going to just die quietly in the corner


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> Don't listen to Abi, she's just young and too enthusiastic :wink:
Click to expand...

OOO thankyou  8)  :wink: :-*


----------



## AidenL

What are you enthusiastiuc about Dotti? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> Don't listen to Abi, she's just young and too enthusiastic :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOO thankyou  8)  :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

You are welcome :-*


----------



## Dotti

So, everybody having a good weekend then? I am, with my nice new lappy and getting aquainted with Vista


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> So, everybody having a good weekend then?


Yeah, I am working :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, everybody having a good weekend then?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am working :roll:
Click to expand...

Me to nights to night  but then 8 day off


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, everybody having a good weekend then?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am working :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me to nights to night  but then 8 day off
Click to expand...

I quickly read your post and thought you said 'tonight's the night' :lol:


----------



## davidg

Dotti said:


> I quickly read your post and thought you said 'tonight's the night' :lol:


For a pie fest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ,,

Andy ,,, get some work done :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: nights next week for me :x


----------



## A3DFU

Get some work done .... yeah, I'll be working again later this evening :roll:


----------



## GRANNY

Just been for a very nice curry. Not at all like work


----------



## Dotti

GRANNY said:


> Just been for a very nice curry. Not at all like work


'BLOWBACK' as those LEEK lads would say


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been for a very nice curry. Not at all like work
> 
> 
> 
> 'BLOWBACK' as those LEEK lads would say
Click to expand...

The road to Leek (A523) is closed atm :wink: 
Follow diversion :roll: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh, it was dying all nice and quiet on its own for a while then


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You came along


----------



## W7 PMC

Should have died long ago.

Move on


----------



## Dotti

Why?


----------



## A3DFU

yes, why?


----------



## damnitsfast

when...who...what....how....why....


----------



## A3DFU

damnitsfast said:


> when...who...what....how....why....


Five bums on a fence :wink: :roll:


----------



## damnitsfast

...leg either side....oooooooooooooo missus


----------



## A3DFU

I was thinking along the lines of fact elicitation:
wwwww = 5 bums on a fence

No tutor told me about the legs :wink: :roll: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
apart from squats, leg extensions, hamstring curls, calve raises ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL




----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


>


Excuse you Aidan, are you laughing about my hamstring curls :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


>


Excuse you Aidan, are you laughing about my hamstring curls :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


>


Excuse you, Aiden.
Are you laughing about my hamstring curls :roll:


----------



## AidenL

Do I have to answer that 3 times?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AidenL said:


> Do I have to answer that 3 times?


No


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to answer that 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

No


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to answer that 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
Click to expand...

No


----------



## AidenL

Say again?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AidenL said:


> Say again?


No and again n0


----------



## AidenL

Terrible echo in here ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> Do I have to answer that 3 times?


Of course you do :twisted:


----------



## damnitsfast

AidenL said:


> Terrible echo in here ! :lol:


What echo 

echo 

echo  echo

echo

must be your end :?


----------



## Toshiba

my end's massive!


----------



## damnitsfast

Toshiba said:


> my end's massive!


It's not what you do with it that counts.....


----------



## Toshiba

I keep mine on the shelf. stops the books falling over.


----------



## damnitsfast

I hold the shelf up with mine


----------



## proteu5

bored bored bored


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to answer that 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do :twisted:
Click to expand...

Really?

Really?

Really?


----------



## AidenL

damnitsfast said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible echo in here ! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What echo
> 
> echo
> 
> echo  echo
> 
> echo
> 
> must be your end :?
Click to expand...

Yeah, bloody mobiles !


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to answer that 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Absolutely

Absolutely

Absolutely :lol: :lol:


----------



## damnitsfast

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to answer that 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Absolutely :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Fabulous

Fabulous

Fabulous

Preferred The Lumley as Purdy tho......


----------



## A3DFU

damnitsfast said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to answer that 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Absolutely :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fabulous
> 
> Fabulous
> 
> Fabulous
> 
> Preferred The Lumley as Purdy tho......
Click to expand...

You are showing your age :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Ten days and no other post. This must mean that
*I have won *


----------



## damnitsfast

A3DFU said:


> Ten days and no other post. This must mean that
> *I have won *


maybe you have...maybe you haven't


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Ten days and no other post. This must mean that
> *I have won *


Untill now


----------



## Dotti

*wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:


Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:


----------



## damnitsfast

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
Click to expand...

pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones


----------



## Dotti

damnitsfast said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones
Click to expand...

Got them coming out his ears :lol:


----------



## damnitsfast

Dotti said:


> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got them coming out his ears :lol:
Click to expand...

Bloody hell....where do you put them in, to get them to come out of your ears


----------



## Dotti

damnitsfast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got them coming out his ears :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell....where do you put them in, to get them to come out of your ears
Click to expand...

I have an empty vessel I think :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got them coming out his ears :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell....where do you put them in, to get them to come out of your ears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an empty vessel I think :lol:
Click to expand...

Bloody cheek of the women :wink:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got them coming out his ears :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell....where do you put them in, to get them to come out of your ears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an empty vessel I think :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody cheek of the women :wink:
Click to expand...

Slap my cheeks any day yellow_TT [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wedges a pie in Yellow_TT's mouth*  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers and how long do you think the pie will last :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pies, pies, pies, pies....meat ones, mince ones, apple ones, furry ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got them coming out his ears :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell....where do you put them in, to get them to come out of your ears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an empty vessel I think :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody cheek of the women :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slap my cheeks any day yellow_TT [smiley=whip.gif]
Click to expand...

Not again Dotti :wink:


----------



## Dotti

This time of night then it had better be a kebab not a pie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> This time of night then it had better be a kebab not a pie


How about a kebab pie :idea:


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time of night then it had better be a kebab not a pie
> 
> 
> 
> How about a kebab pie :idea:
Click to expand...

OMG :lol: ... should have seen that one coming :lol: . As its you lets go for a triple kebab pie  8)


----------



## davidg

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time of night then it had better be a kebab not a pie
> 
> 
> 
> How about a kebab pie :idea:
Click to expand...

Yes Andy i'm sorry to say that there is a pie maker in Wigan that makes a kebab pie , with chili sauce in them , i will get you one next time we meat pie up


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time of night then it had better be a kebab not a pie
> 
> 
> 
> How about a kebab pie :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Andy i'm sorry to say that there is a pie maker in Wigan that makes a kebab pie , with chili sauce in them , i will get you one next time we meat pie up
Click to expand...

  What's next? Roast Dinner Pie :roll: :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

with thick gravy


----------



## damnitsfast

...creamy mash & birdseye peas...pure class :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

Of course you mean Birdseye Petit pois, not them big bullet things. Yuck


----------



## YELLOW_TT

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time of night then it had better be a kebab not a pie
> 
> 
> 
> How about a kebab pie :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Andy i'm sorry to say that there is a pie maker in Wigan that makes a kebab pie , with chili sauce in them , i will get you one next time we meat pie up
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan Dave


----------



## Toshiba

Damn, must be near the end now.


----------



## Guest

:roll:


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba said:


> Damn, must be near the end now.


Can't be, this thread hasn't even started surely!


----------



## episteme

I've got your kids; I've got your kids, Dan.

(non Alan fans will be utterly bewildered by that)


----------



## AidenL

Mine !


----------



## Dotti

Aiden :- Your avatar mesmerises me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> Aiden :- Your avatar mesmerises me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Can you tell which one is me? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden :- Your avatar mesmerises me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell which one is me? :lol:
Click to expand...

Stand still and I might :lol:


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden :- Your avatar mesmerises me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell which one is me? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stand still and I might :lol:
Click to expand...

Can't - I'm fidgety :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden :- Your avatar mesmerises me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell which one is me? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stand still and I might :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't - I'm fidgety :lol:
Click to expand...

That's the cold weather over there :lol:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden :- Your avatar mesmerises me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell which one is me? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stand still and I might :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't - I'm fidgety :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the cold weather over there :lol:
Click to expand...

Either that or the cold shower he took


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Took or needs


----------



## AidenL

YELLOW_TT said:


> Took or needs


Wha? :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Are you the lazy one on the right sat dandling something over the edge.


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Are you the lazy one on the right sat dandling something over the edge.


Carol, you've frightened Aiden off now  :lol:


----------



## coupe_mania29

A3DFU said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the lazy one on the right sat dandling something over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, you've frightened Aiden off now  :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

this still needs loads of posts to catch up with the _3 word story _ :roll:


----------



## coupe_mania29

I NO I NO LOL

good effort though eh


----------



## A3DFU

there are only 200 odd pages to go :roll:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the lazy one on the right sat dandling something over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, you've frightened Aiden off now  :lol:
Click to expand...

No, no, I'm still here ! 

No, thats not me, try again ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

You are the one top left jumping onto the middle board, kicking the other guy off


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> You are the one top left jumping onto the middle board, kicking the other guy off


Its only a gentle nudge, helping him on his way 

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one top left jumping onto the middle board, kicking the other guy off
> 
> 
> 
> Its only a gentle nudge, helping him on his way
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Gentle nudge, hey :wink: 
So I've spotted you alright  It's your long curly red hair and the lime green jogging pants that gave it away :roll:


----------



## AidenL

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one top left jumping onto the middle board, kicking the other guy off
> 
> 
> 
> Its only a gentle nudge, helping him on his way
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gentle nudge, hey :wink:
> So I've spotted you alright  It's your long curly red hair and the lime green jogging pants that gave it away :roll:
Click to expand...

It may almost be St. Patrick's Day, but I definitely ain't a leprechaun !  :lol:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> this still needs loads of posts to catch up with the _3 word story _ :roll:


Someone has to keep that one going :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> this still needs loads of posts to catch up with the _3 word story _ :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to keep that one going :lol:
Click to expand...

I can contribute :roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert

I read pages 1 and 2 and then went straight to the end, thus avoiding all the boring posts before 'mine' . Oooh, I've gone straight to the front of the queue. It's just like heading east on the M4 approach to the bus lane bit.


----------



## Dotti

Rep manouvre more like


----------



## marcusgilbert

Oi! Don't push in! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

marcusgilbert said:


> I read pages 1 and 2 and then went straight to the end, thus avoiding all the boring posts before 'mine' . Oooh, I've gone straight to the front of the queue. It's just like heading east on the M4 approach to the bus lane bit.


Marcus,
you have a lot of catching up to do -----> now start reading :twisted: 
:wink: :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Okay. Done.


----------



## A3DFU

That's quick?
What did the 7th post on page 168 refer to? :roll: :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

That's old news, mate. I'm more interested in the here and now. That's where I'm at! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Ah, but you need to know wher you've come from to make progress 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert

I come from the south.


----------



## A3DFU

so what are you heading for


----------



## damnitsfast

Just scooped the trophy whilst no-one around


----------



## Dotti

I'll crack open the champagne then  :-*


----------



## damnitsfast

Dotti said:


> I'll crack open the champagne then  :-*












Too late....


----------



## Dotti

Don't you aim that little lot over me Mr! :lol:  :-*


----------



## damnitsfast




----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Don't you aim that little lot over me Mr! :lol:  :-*


Surely, you enjoy a Champagne bath, Abi


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dani I thought you would have won this by n  ow


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dani I thought you would have won this by n  ow


Thanks Andy :-* :-* :-*

That's the only reason why I stay up all night you know :wink:


----------



## demi_god

yippee, what did i win?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

demi_god said:


> yippee, what did i win?


nothing now


----------



## A3DFU

Because i am the winner 8)


----------



## demi_god

A3DFU said:


> Because i am the winner 8)


Are you sure...when i last checked it was me. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

demi_god said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because i am the winner 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure...when i last checked it was me. :?
Click to expand...

When was that :?:


----------



## demi_god

YELLOW_TT said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because i am the winner 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure...when i last checked it was me. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that :?:
Click to expand...

Just now


----------



## YELLOW_TT

And were you still winning :?:


----------



## demi_god

let me check again...... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Yeap, still winnning. i hope i get my prize soon, i've never won anything before, my mum will be so proud.[smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

demi_god said:


> let me check again...... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Yeap, still winnning. i hope i get my prize soon, i've never won anything before, my mum will be so proud.[smiley=party2.gif]


Well, don't tell your mum just yet; the tables can turn :twisted: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me check again...... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Yeap, still winnning. i hope i get my prize soon, i've never won anything before, my mum will be so proud.[smiley=party2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't tell your mum just yet; the tables can turn :twisted: :lol:
Click to expand...

and turn again


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me check again...... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Yeap, still winnning. i hope i get my prize soon, i've never won anything before, my mum will be so proud.[smiley=party2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't tell your mum just yet; the tables can turn :twisted: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and turn again
Click to expand...

And keep on turning :wink:


----------



## damnitsfast

damnitsfast said:


> Just scooped the trophy whilst no-one around





damnitsfast said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll crack open the champagne then  :-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late....
Click to expand...

Just back from the winner's party....can't believe you didn't realise it was all over


----------



## A3DFU

This picture is wrong way round


----------



## demi_god

Nah, thats obviously the booby prize, i want the one for the champ...mum's getting anxious.


----------



## A3DFU

demi_god said:


> Nah, thats obviously the booby prize, i want the one for the champ...mum's getting anxious.


Is that why they shake hands with their right hands


----------



## YELLOW_TT

demi_god said:


> Nah, thats obviously the booby prize, i want the one for the chump...mum's getting anxious.


 :wink:


----------



## demi_god

A3DFU said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, thats obviously the booby prize, i want the one for the champ...mum's getting anxious.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they shake hands with their right hands
Click to expand...

shake hands? you know way too many things. :wink:

Oh by the way i have just been informed that due to some kind of unique phenomenon, and other highly technical stuff that i couldnt comprehend, that no one else is allowed to post after this post. In fact another post could possible cause the earth to implode! 

Run now to be with you love ones.

Pity 'cause it means i now win, but the earth is doomed....just take my word for it. :wink:


----------



## demi_god

YELLOW_TT said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, thats obviously the booby prize, i want the one for the chump...mum's getting anxious.
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

hahahaha i knew it as i wrote it......im telling my mum!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

demi_god said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, thats obviously the booby prize, i want the one for the champ...mum's getting anxious.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they shake hands with their right hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shake hands? you know way too many things. :wink:
> 
> Oh by the way i have just been informed that due to some kind of unique phenomenon, and other highly technical stuff that i couldnt comprehend, that no one else is allowed to post after this post. In fact another post could possible cause the earth to implode!
> 
> Run now to be with you love ones.
> 
> Pity 'cause it means i now win, but the earth is doomed....just take my word for it. :wink:
Click to expand...

So why did you post after your warning :twisted: 
I already notice the sign of a slow implosion all around me  :roll:


----------



## Dotti




----------



## A3DFU

Have you noticed it too, Abi


----------



## Dotti

That means I have to read back a few pages of this thread


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> That means I have to read back a few pages of this thread


Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
tut - tut :roll:


----------



## demi_god

i did say....."no one else"..... :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.
. That and the fact i saw the chump statement too late


----------



## Dotti

I have too much to catch up on


----------



## demi_god

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means I have to read back a few pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
> tut - tut :roll:
Click to expand...

read all the post's? i hardly ever complete a senten...


----------



## Dotti

demi_god said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means I have to read back a few pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
> tut - tut :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read all the post's? i hardly ever complete a senten...
Click to expand...

... ce


----------



## damnitsfast

Dotti said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means I have to read back a few pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
> tut - tut :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read all the post's? i hardly ever complete a senten...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... ce
Click to expand...

Now you've set my s..s....st...st...stut.....stutter off again :wink:


----------



## AidenL

Whats happening in here?


----------



## A3DFU

AidenL said:


> Whats happening in here?


We are just determining the end of the world ,,,, or at least this universe :wink:


----------



## demi_god

Oops


----------



## Dotti

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Has Aiden difted into space already  :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Maybe he has fallen off his chair :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Ouch, poor boy  
Must have been the explosion :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Has he been on the stardust powder again?


----------



## demi_god

Dotti said:


> [smiley=end.gif]


mine was bigger :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Has he been on the stardust powder again?


Must have been ,,,,, there is no sign of him :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

I win! :lol:


----------



## Widget

No.

Dani won.

You're just the nugget who couldn't lay this piece of shite to rest.


----------



## Private Prozac

I was wondering the other day about whether it had been eventually locked ....and luckily it hadn't.

So, the party can start again!! :lol:


----------



## Godzilla

Damn just found this :/


----------



## Wallsendmag

oh B******ks :?


----------



## BAMTT

It could be worse, 3 word story oops did i just say that out loud 

****edit ****


----------



## A3DFU

Widget said:


> No.
> 
> Dani won.
> 
> You're just the nugget who couldn't lay this piece of shite to rest.


Of course I did. Thanks for noticing


----------



## Dotti

Dani, what would you like as your reward? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dotti said:


> Dani, what would you like as your reward? :wink:


Photo please


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Dani, what would you like as your reward? :wink:


.... errr .....

perhaps a nice meal out? 8) [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer

NEIL YOU'RE A DEAD MAN [smiley=rifle.gif] :x

Fecking retards on here do my head in :?


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, what would you like as your reward? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> .... errr .....
> 
> perhaps a nice meal out? 8) [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

And a girlie day


----------



## Private Prozac

digimeisTTer said:


> NEIL YOU'RE A DEAD MAN [smiley=rifle.gif] :x
> 
> Fecking retards on here do my head in :?


 :lol:

:-*


----------



## phodge

Who resurrected this shite..??

Oh, let me guess.....

:?


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, what would you like as your reward? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> .... errr .....
> 
> perhaps a nice meal out? 8) [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a girlie day
Click to expand...

Definitely a girlie day


----------



## Private Prozac

phodge said:


> Who resurrected this shite..??
> 
> Oh, let me guess.....
> 
> :?


 :lol: Ha,ha. Wrong. T'was meeee!


----------



## Private Prozac

Bloody hell. I do hope that Scrabble thread doesn't go on as long as this shite did!

What is it with crap threads this time of year? :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella

Last post . I win  :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Did'nt I win this last year sometime :?


----------



## Kell

Obviously not.


----------



## A3DFU

You're all wrong, I won


----------



## TTop TTrump

It's me!! The first thing I've won since an Action Man in a colouring competition!!!


----------



## A3DFU

TTop TTrump said:


> It's me!! The first thing I've won since an Action Man in a colouring competition!!!


Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Oops  I've posted again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38

Ha ha now me

OOOOOPS :lol:


----------



## JamesR

random but i thought id join in with the posts


----------



## gadgetboy38

same here lol


----------



## Wallsendmag

Another post towards 10k :-*


----------



## Private Prozac

But will I get to 5k before you get to 10? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You both need to get a move on :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

5 times as much crap as me then. You must be sooo proud! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Another post towards 10k :-*


There's no stopping you :roll:


----------



## J55TTC

yay... I was struggling to make any posts today to get my post count up, now I have an excuse :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Blimey! This thread again .... :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Looks like ive won the game [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

not yet


----------



## ELLIOTT

I think you will find i have


----------



## Wallsendmag

I said .....


----------



## A3DFU

So did I :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

No honestly .....


----------



## ELLIOTT

:-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is nobody listening ?


----------



## phodge

lalalalalalala

I can't hear you!


----------



## Wallsendmag

You can't hear what?


----------



## A3DFU

You'll need to shout Andrew. Penny lives a few miles down the road :wink:


----------



## phodge

PARDON...???

CAN'T HEAR EITHER OF YOU...???!!!

:roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Can you stop shouting are you deaf :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Southerners just talk funny


----------



## phodge

Wha'd'ya mean 'southerners'...???

:evil:


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=book2.gif] according to this book i win!


----------



## phodge

ELLIOTT said:


> [smiley=book2.gif] according to this book i wi!


You wi?

Or are you just taking the pi?

:wink: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

:lol: oops thought i could edit it without some smarty pants catching me out


----------



## phodge

I don't keep smarties in my pants!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Enough


----------



## phodge

Oh, sorry!

I don't keep *enough* smarties in my pants!

 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Big pants ?


----------



## phodge

Don't be so rude!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

How much wood can a wood chopper chop if he eats toast?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ELLIOTT said:


> How much wood can a wood chopper chop if he eats toast?


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

I never win anything,perhaps this time I might be LUCKY :roll:


----------



## phodge

No chance, mate, sorry!

:wink:


----------



## Roadhog

OH Dear,at least I tried...................................


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> OH Dear,at least I tried...................................


Try again, Pete :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

Just one more time then !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Just one more time then !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well done [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Medium rare for me


----------



## Roadhog

Thanks Dani. [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

Sop hoging the road i win


----------



## Roadhog

Your not paying attention Elliott, past you at the last round about. :lol:


----------



## phodge

You've both been left at the lights!!

:lol:


----------



## Roadhog

phodge said:


> You've both been left at the lights!!
> 
> :lol:


In your dreams, I was in the Westfield :wink:


----------



## phodge

Roadhog said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've both been left at the lights!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams, I was in the Westfield :wink:
Click to expand...

I thought I felt something under the front wheels of the Evo...

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

phodge said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've both been left at the lights!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams, I was in the Westfield :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I felt something under the front wheels of the Evo...
> 
> :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

That was me, undertaking you !! (one advantage of being so low )


----------



## ELLIOTT

I am in the lead with thrust ssc sorry [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

No problem. I understand :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Waiter. WAITER!!!!
One medium rare one well done, please [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Theres no need to SHOUT [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Theres no need to SHOUT [smiley=chef.gif]


Well, this waiter never came :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella

Here you go.

http://www.mfiles.org.uk/downloads/the-last-post.mp3


----------



## Wallsendmag

isn't that taps or should it be fawcetts?


----------



## A3DFU

So where is my prize now?


----------



## fastasflip

I have it!


----------



## Roadhog

As Title: Last post wins ! :wink:


----------



## blue TiT

THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCKED, PLEASE DONT ATTEMPT TO POST

What do i win


----------



## Roadhog

Nothing...................... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

blue TiT said:


> THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCKED, PLEASE DONT ATTEMPT TO POST
> You wish :twisted:
> 
> What do i win


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dani Dani Dani dont let yourself get sucked back in to this again :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dani Dani Dani dont let yourself get sucked back in to this again :wink:


I will second that............................... :wink:


----------



## phodge

Why don't you all just bugger off and let me win?


----------



## Roadhog

phodge said:


> Why don't you all just bugger off and let me win?


Exactly my thoughts !! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Dani Dani dont let yourself get sucked back in to this again :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I will second that............................... :wink:
Click to expand...

 I know I was right


----------



## Wallsendmag

no


----------



## A3DFU

No way :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> No way :roll:


Come on Dani be strong I know you can do it no more posting on this topic


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is that because I have won ?


----------



## slg

might as well...


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> might as well...


Haven't you got a web site to build ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Is that because I have won ?


In your dreams, maybe,in realatity NO..................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because I have won ?
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams, maybe,in realatity NO..................
Click to expand...

Sure ?


----------



## Roadhog

Posative


----------



## Wallsendmag

really ?


----------



## slg

kind of...


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Is that because I have won ?


Certainly not :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sure?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Come on Dani fight it fight it


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Come on Dani fight it fight it


I am Andy, I am Andy


----------



## RHTT

Winner....???


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is me


----------



## Roadhog

RHTT said:


> Winner....???


Afraid not, try again next year............... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Why/


----------



## A3DFU

Because I am the winner [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Congratuations , oh sorry no need now.


----------



## Hev

Bloomin' heck!!!!..............what Muppet resurrected this pile of









Hev x :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

Hev said:


> Bloomin' heck!!!!..............what Muppet resurrected this pile of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :lol:


Me thinks you just did............................. :lol:


----------



## Hev

Roadhog said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomin' heck!!!!..............what Muppet resurrected this pile of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks you just did............................. :lol:
Click to expand...











Hev x :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

Hev said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomin' heck!!!!..............what Muppet resurrected this pile of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks you just did............................. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :roll:
Click to expand...

OK,I forgive you............................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomin' heck!!!!..............what Muppet resurrected this pile of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks you just did............................. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :roll:
Click to expand...

See you jet off to North Wales for a week and look what happens to the forum.


----------



## Roadhog

Hev x :lol:[/quote]

Me thinks you just did............................. :lol:[/quote]









Hev x :roll:[/quote]
See you jet off to North Wales for a week and look what happens to the forum.[/quote]

Sorry,just a bit bored. There's no sheep about...... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Because I am the winner [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


Dani you know you will only be a winner when you stop posting and beat this


----------



## Wallsendmag

I won anyway .


----------



## Roadhog

Are you sure about that :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am the winner [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you know you will only be a winner when you stop posting and beat this
Click to expand...

Too late Andy :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

[/quote]
Too late Andy :roll:[/quote]
Dani,
Now close your eyes and relax, [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] 
You should know its never to late to quit.Now be a good girl & STOP !!!


----------



## phodge

Oh, for goodness sake, let's stop this now!

The next person to post on this thread is a racist homophobe.


----------



## A3DFU

Too late Andy :roll:[/quote]
Dani,
Now close your eyes and relax, [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] 
You should know its never to late to quit.Now be a good girl & STOP !!![/quote]
Are you a hypnotherapist, Pete


----------



## Roadhog

Dani, the answer to your question is No,but I know somone who is......... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Dani, the answer to your question is No,but I know somone who is......... :lol:


Who would that be, Pete :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Right Dani I tried it the easy way now the hard way you are grounded for a week no PC use at all it is for your own good you will thank me one day


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, the answer to your question is No,but I know somone who is......... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would that be, Pete :wink:
Click to expand...

Clue to the above question :- Has an addiction to Pies..........


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, the answer to your question is No,but I know somone who is......... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would that be, Pete :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clue to the above question :- Has an addiction to Pies..........
Click to expand...

It is not an addiction I can stop any time I want to I just chose not to


----------



## Roadhog

Clue to the above question :- Has an addiction to Pies.......... [/quote]
It is not an addiction I can stop any time I want to I just chose not to [/quote]

You will be telling me next,that pigs can fly !! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> Clue to the above question :- Has an addiction to Pies..........


It is not an addiction I can stop any time I want to I just chose not to [/quote]

You will be telling me next,that pigs can fly !! :roll:[/quote]
Not if I can get them in to a pie first [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Right Dani I tried it the easy way now the hard way you are grounded for a week no PC use at all it is for your own good you will thank me one day


Oh, Jesus, Andy.
This sounds so terrible!! What can I do? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do I get my prize yet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Do I get my prize yet?


Not looking good mate


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get my prize yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good mate
Click to expand...

Are you just conspiring against me? And I almost thought you're advice is a friendly one, Andy :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get my prize yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you just conspiring against me? And I almost thought you're advice is a friendly one, Andy :roll:
Click to expand...

Dani what have you been told no PC for a week


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do I get it now ?


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Do I get it now ?


no chance :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

WHY, dont you all bugger off & let me have the last word..................


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> WHY, dont you all bugger off & let me have the last word..................


OK then


----------



## Roadhog

Thanks Andy.............


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have we gone yet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Your welcome what did you win :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Whats my prize then ?


----------



## A3DFU

I can't post anymore  
Andy told me to shut up else there'll be no job for me :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Do not fear ill carry on posting for you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> I can't post anymore
> Andy told me to shut up else there'll be no job for me :roll:


I will let you off with this one Dani but it must be the last :-|


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]     [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't post anymore
> Andy told me to shut up else there'll be no job for me :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you off with this one Dani but it must be the last :-|
Click to expand...

O.K. Andy, the last one


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I just made you a job offer on the othe thread and now I will have to take it away :x :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

[smiley=help.gif] Im going to spit my dummy out if you persist with this madness............... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> I just made you a job offer on the othe thread and now I will have to take it away :x :wink:


Hang on, I haven't see that job offer? Let me check it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made you a job offer on the othe thread and now I will have to take it away :x :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on, I haven't see that job offer? Let me check it
Click to expand...

See what you have missed out on [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

And I'd almost went to get a pair of Marygolds :roll:


----------



## Hark

TT's are BORING he he he

Love Clare (Hark's Girlie!) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Hark said:


> TT's are BORING he he he
> 
> Love Clare (Hark's Girlie!) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


And so is this thread..................


----------



## A3DFU

Hark said:


> TT's are BORING he he he
> 
> Love Clare (Hark's Girlie!) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Hello Hark's Girlie Clare

I suppose you find this thread interesting though :lol: :lol:



Roadhog said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT's are BORING he he he
> 
> Love Clare (Hark's Girlie!) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> And so is this thread..................
Click to expand...

Well off you trott, Pete. I have won anyway now.
See, even Andy YELLOW has gone :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

Well off you trott, Pete. I have won anyway now.

See, even Andy YELLOW has gone :roll:[/quote]

Dani,took you advice & had a trott,then a canter & finished with a gallop.

Now fully refreshed,and intent on passing the post 1st................


----------



## jammyd

first and last attempt at this


----------



## Wallsendmag

jammyd said:


> first and last attempt at this


Didn't work very well did it ?


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> first and last attempt at this


You'll have to do better than this :lol: :lol:

See, Pete: Andy YELLOW is still hiding!! Do you think I've frightened him off :wink: :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> first and last attempt at this
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than this :lol: :lol:
> 
> See, Pete: Andy YELLOW is still hiding!! Do you think I've frightened him off :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

Dani its way past your bedtime,please go and sleep & foget about this silly game.............. 

As for Andy,he is still eating the 3lb MeltonMowbry Pie I sent him............. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> first and last attempt at this
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than this :lol: :lol:
> 
> See, Pete: Andy YELLOW is still hiding!! Do you think I've frightened him off :wink: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani its way past your bedtime,please go and sleep & foget about this silly game..............
> 
> As for Andy,he is still eating the 3lb MeltonMowbry Pie I sent him............. :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh god, Pete!!! You are killing Andy just to win this game


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dani you should rest to get over your Flu ,I will look after the posting on here :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im thinking of throwing the towel in,its evident your not going to let me WIN !!!


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Im thinking of throwing the towel in,its evident your not going to let me WIN !!!


But why Pete? I'm just so concerned for Andy :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry about last night's misunderstanding Dani ,,,oops looks like I've won again. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry about last night's misunderstanding Dani ,,,oops looks like I've won again. :wink:


I found an easy solution to recover from flu: use the notebook in bed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh well,somone had 2.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had to what


----------



## Roadhog

Keep the ball rolling..................... :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Someone mention football ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No


----------



## Wallsendmag

Why not ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Because its a girls game


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Because its a girls game


Not quite correct,as boys play it to............... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because its a girls game
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite correct,as boys play it to............... :roll:
Click to expand...

To what ???


----------



## A3DFU

To each other


----------



## Wallsendmag

So whats my prize then?


----------



## A3DFU

The next post :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Like this?


----------



## GRE608Y

whats going on here then?!


----------



## Roadhog

GRE608Y said:


> whats going on here then?!


Would have thought that was pretty obvious ........... :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

whats pretty obvious


----------



## Roadhog

The name of the game


----------



## GEM

What game? :? 
John.


----------



## Roadhog

GEM said:


> What game? :?
> John.


Last Post Wins


----------



## TeeTees

what's the prize and when do I collect it ?


----------



## Roadhog

TeeTees said:


> what's the prize and when do I collect it ?


Dont think there is one,and if there is,youve just lost it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's the prize and when do I collect it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think there is one,and if there is,youve just lost it :lol:
Click to expand...

How did he lose it :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's the prize and when do I collect it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think there is one,and if there is,youve just lost it :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he lose it :wink:
Click to expand...

Read the Rules.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Where ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Where ?


There in Wales,but will send you a copy :- £27.50 + £4.50 postage. Bankers Draught ONLY !!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sounds a bit pricey to me ,I'll make them up as I go :lol:


----------



## GEM

:lol: PMSL :lol: 
John.


----------



## Roadhog

GEM said:


> :lol: PMSL :lol:
> John.


Nice to know somone finds it funny............. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

As we are now making the rules up as we go I am changing them to This post wins so I win thank you and good night


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> As we are now making the rules up as we go I am changing them to This post wins so I win thank you and good night


Andy, after reading the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] ,and calling a meeting this morning [smiley=gossip.gif]

I am sorry to inform you that the " RULES MUST BE ADHERED TO"

ie:- Page 3/Paragraph 4/ Rules of Entry/sub-section 22/Last Post Wins.

Therfore your claim is INVALID,NULL & VOID . So have another pie and try again later


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Off to have the pie I will try again later


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Off to have the pie I will try again later


OK,catch u later


----------



## Jas225

So have i won :?:


----------



## Roadhog

Jas225 said:


> So have i won :?:


Quick answer is.........................................NO...........................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Was it me then ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Was it me then ?


No....................................................... Sir it was'nt


----------



## Wallsendmag

why?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> why?


Read the Rule [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

What rule ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> What rule ?


The same bloody rule I have already pointed out to Andy :evil: in a previous post !!


----------



## Wallsendmag

They only apply to people in pricipalities :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> They only apply to people in pricipalities :roll:


Do mean "Principalities" :?: :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Who cares what he means I win


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Who cares what he means I win


Only in your dreams Andy.......................................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Who cares ,anyone outside the North East has to keepto the rules :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Who cares ,anyone outside the North East has to keepto the rules :wink:


What Rules are they :?: , cause there not in my Rule [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

I have them here in front of me would you like to buy a copy?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> I have them here in front of me would you like to buy a copy?


The answer to your question :- IS NO thank you,as its evident your book is a fake.  
Your lucky I have not reported you to Mr Powell


----------



## A3DFU

Come on then, where's my prize


----------



## Ancien-TT

A3DFU said:


> Come on then, where's my prize


In the post.

Sorry wrong person :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is it in the post to me ?


----------



## A3DFU

no sorry. It'll be with me tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

Methinks, your both going to be dissapointed when nowt arrives :roll:

Also if you read the Official Rule [smiley=book2.gif] you would find that TTOC staff are barred 
from entering "Last Post Wins"....


----------



## Private Prozac

So very glad I dragged this shite back up. :lol:

You have fun peeps.


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Also if you read the Official Rule [smiley=book2.gif] you would find that TTOC staff are barred
> from entering "Last Post Wins"....


Pete, the "TTOC staff" has to make sure everyone sticks to the rules :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you read the Official Rule [smiley=book2.gif] you would find that TTOC staff are barred
> from entering "Last Post Wins"....
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, the "TTOC staff" has to make sure everyone sticks to the rules :roll:
Click to expand...

Dani, in that case I retract my previous statement.As long as you & others are aware you
can only act as Ajudicators & not entitled to a winning entry. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you read the Official Rule [smiley=book2.gif] you would find that TTOC staff are barred
> from entering "Last Post Wins"....
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, the "TTOC staff" has to make sure everyone sticks to the rules :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani, in that case I retract my previous statement.As long as you & others are aware you
> can only act as Ajudicators & not entitled to a winning entry. :roll:
Click to expand...

i might have to resign :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, the "TTOC staff" has to make sure everyone sticks to the rules :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, in that case I retract my previous statement.As long as you & others are aware you
> can only act as Ajudicators & not entitled to a winning entry. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i might have to resign :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll set Nick in you :twisted: 
Nick? Where is Nick :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> I'll set Nick in you :twisted:
> Nick? Where is Nick :roll:


He is getting ready for christmass


----------



## A3DFU

Are you sure?


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Are you sure?


Sure of what :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sure that Christmas is coming


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure of what :?:
Click to expand...

Sure that you are going to come to my TT race beginning of next year? :wink:


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> Sure that Christmas is coming


Cancelled this year.


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=santa.gif] santa is here.....


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great gets far too busy this time of year [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

who's busy :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> who's busy :roll:


Well Im very busy,could it be me ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

The trains are busy :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

So are the shops...................


----------



## Wallsendmag

And the roads


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thought this would have been won by now :?


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thought this would have been won by now :?


NO,
Just a few bored peeps left,with nowt better to do.... :roll: Me included


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this would have been won by now :?
> 
> 
> 
> NO,
> Just a few bored peeps left,with nowt better to do.... :roll: Me included
Click to expand...

Good job I am so busy or I would be on here a lot more


----------



## A3DFU

You must be working your socks off Andy :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> You must be working your socks off Andy :roll:


Had to spend the last 2 days in doors with Alisha as she is off school unwell but she is much better today


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ahhhhhh


----------



## J55TTC

Hope she gets well soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It is hard work looking after her I am having to lay on the bed with her along with the lap top and going over her Simpsons collection


----------



## Wallsendmag

When does Bart get home :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> When does Bart get home :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: In about 10 mins


----------



## A3DFU

Then what happened :roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT

Is everyone else asleep.

Do I win if nobody else posts before 7am :?:


----------



## prt225TT

Nope, but I might :roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT

You may well.

I have to get to work in the morning [smiley=bigcry.gif]

We must be really sad on the east coast to be on here at this time


----------



## Roadhog

Wrap up well,its bloody freezing................. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Wrap up well,its bloody freezing................. :lol:


No joking! And it's foggy too


----------



## Wallsendmag

Clear and bright here ,still freezing though


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The sun is cracking the pavement as ever here in good old Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> The sun is cracking the pavement as ever here in good old Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif]


Feel so much better for that weather update, thankyou !!

Fog lifted here,still cold tho......... :?: Where is Hartlepool............. :roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT

Roadhog said:


> Where is Hartlepool............. :roll:


Look for somewhere where all the pavements are cracked


----------



## Roadhog

Ancien-TT said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Hartlepool............. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Look for somewhere where all the pavements are cracked
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....Nice one.


----------



## A3DFU

I went over to Chester today and the drive back was interesting in the freezing fog.
btw, it was foggy all day here hence our pavements are in brilliant condition [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> The sun is cracking the pavement as ever here in good old Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif]


When we were in that hell hole otherwise know as "the boro" is was freezing and very smoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

And I'm going to be a Granny


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ahhh better get knitting :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

knitting, what's that :roll: 
Does that involve sitting still


----------



## stef030

I win then

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

stef030 said:


> I win then
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


Perhaps next week when I'm on holidays


----------



## stef030

ha ha gotcha


----------



## Roadhog

stef030 said:


> ha ha gotcha


Afraid not , the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] states that all entrants must have a minimum of 100post's & the post's
must be in the MK1 / MK2 section (Not OFFTOPIC ) Page 3 Section 4


----------



## Ancien-TT

Roadhog said:


> stef030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid not , the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] states that all entrants must have a minimum of 100post's & the post's
> must be in the MK1 / MK2 section (Not OFFTOPIC ) Page 3 Section 4
Click to expand...

I qualify then


----------



## Roadhog

Ancien-TT said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stef030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid not , the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] states that all entrants must have a minimum of 100post's & the post's
> must be in the MK1 / MK2 section (Not OFFTOPIC ) Page 3 Section 4
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I qualify then
Click to expand...

You most certainly do.................................................


----------



## A3DFU

I do too


----------



## Roadhog

Dani,with 10,492 posts you deserve to win, dont put bets on it tho


----------



## stef030

did not see any rules, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
anyway by the time this finishes I would have nade the count anyway   

na na na na na :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

I'll do my best to increase my post count even further then


----------



## Roadhog

stef030 said:


> did not see any rules, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> anyway by the time this finishes I would have nade the count anyway
> 
> na na na na na :lol: :lol: :lol:


Think you have a valid point there.........


----------



## SICK TT

Im winning. think im good at this game. 1st timmer aswell


----------



## Suraj_TT

haha, just seen this, do i get a prize?


----------



## SICK TT

hell no mate// prize for what? your behind me.. winning


----------



## Redscouse

la la laaaaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT

Pa POOOOW!


----------



## coupe_mania29

im winning....

        :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Helllloooo I'm back


----------



## SICK TT

Ill give a tenner to everyone if nobody eles posts....


----------



## ELLIOTT

oops i posted again .... guess i win


----------



## stef030

remember me :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am back,well thats not strickly true,left nogaro yesterday after two wet days testing [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
am now in spain on my way to albacete for three more,hopefully the weather will stay kind so we can get some dry running :? :? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

give me the tenner then


----------



## malstt

Can i play as well 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

No get back to work 
ps how is a week Tuesday for you ?


----------



## malstt

Off tonite 8) 
Not sure about the meet yet (need to check my diary)


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Off tonite 8)
> Not sure about the meet yet (need to check my diary)


Don't just sit there then.


----------



## malstt

Will have to check my shifts when i get back to work, let you know on monday (ps you got any back issues of abbsolutte?)


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Will have to check my shifts when i get back to work, let you know on monday (ps you got any back issues of abbsolutte?)


only the last one but if you order through the TTOC shop I can pick some up next Sunday :wink:


----------



## malstt

Will let you know mate cheers 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You 2 still trying to win this


----------



## coupe_mania29

i am... :roll:


----------



## malstt

Yeah i am 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good luck to both of you


----------



## malstt

Thanks ps andy know owt about heated seats , mines not working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Thanks ps andy know owt about heated seats , mines not working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I don't he might , and its goodnight from me :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

Who's winning then ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Who's winning then ?


I did hear you were


----------



## malstt

Thought as much 8)


----------



## Roadhog

Im................................................................Back...........


----------



## malstt

Where u been ? 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyhow in the new spirit of unity only TTOC members can win, see my sig to sign up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Anyhow in the new spirit of unity only TTOC members can win, see my sig to sign up :lol: :lol: :lol:


In the spirit of unity..... :roll:

Is that why all the posted replies have been deleted in the Announcements Section....


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow in the new spirit of unity only TTOC members can win, see my sig to sign up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In the spirit of unity..... :roll:
> 
> Is that why all the posted replies have been deleted in the Announcements Section....
Click to expand...

not exactly but hey ......I win


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow in the new spirit of unity only TTOC members can win, see my sig to sign up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In the spirit of unity..... :roll:
> 
> Is that why all the posted replies have been deleted in the Announcements Section....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not exactly but hey ......I win
Click to expand...

Dont think so !!


----------



## malstt

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Did I win ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Did I win ?


 NO, you did'nt


----------



## Wallsendmag

Why not ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Why not ?


Just checking the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] Will get back to you.


----------



## Wallsendmag

OK I'm waiting


----------



## GEM

Think I've lost the plot (or the will to live :wink: )

Is this the same 'Game: last post wins!' post that was started in 1973? :? 
John.


----------



## Wallsendmag

GEM said:


> Think I've lost the plot (or the will to live :wink: )
> 
> Is this the same 'Game: last post wins!' post that was started in 1973? :?
> John.


No this is the 1968 edition :roll:


----------



## GEM

No wonder I didn't win. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
John.


----------



## Roadhog

GEM said:


> Think I've lost the plot (or the will to live :wink: )
> 
> Think posative and get a grip....


----------



## Wallsendmag

Who did then ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Who did then ?


Did what............ :?:


----------



## malstt

was it me ? 8)


----------



## Ancien-TT

malstt said:


> was it me ? 8)


Need to try harder [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Ancien-TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> was it me ? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Need to try harder [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Much harder.............................


----------



## Wallsendmag

How much harder?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> How much harder?


Until the pain is unbareable..........


----------



## Wallsendmag

That was ages back [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> That was ages back [smiley=bigcry.gif]


In that case the worst is over !!


----------



## Ancien-TT

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was ages back [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> In that case the worst is over !!
Click to expand...

You may think that, but...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

But what :?:


----------



## Ancien-TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> But what :?:


I can't possibly comment.


----------



## malstt

Have i won then ? 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ancien-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what :?:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't possibly comment.
Click to expand...

Then shsssssss


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Helllloooo I'm back


So am I 

And I now got flat feet from trudging across all those x-mas markets in Berlin :roll: 
So I will now put my feet up and relax in front of the comp :twisted:


----------



## Roadhog

Welcome back,what did you buy me.............


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> Welcome back,what did you buy me.............


Same as last year only in a bigger box


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can we let birthday boy win ....oh b****r


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back,what did you buy me.............
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last year only in a bigger box
Click to expand...

You're a mind reader Andy :wink: 
And I even had to pay for extra luggage


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Can we let birthday boy win ....oh b****r


Dont you think he has won enough prizes........ :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I will post again so that you can all let me win


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back,what did you buy me.............
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last year only in a bigger box
Click to expand...

Thats good news cause it got squashed last year,because the box was to small !!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back,what did you buy me.............
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last year only in a bigger box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good news cause it got squashed last year,because the box was to small !!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

did i win then ? 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> did i win then ? 8)


You sure did mate congrats


----------



## malstt

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What was the prize :?:


----------



## malstt

Don't know , still waiting to find out


----------



## Wallsendmag

He gets to pay the food bill next time :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Lets all buy loads then :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Lets all buy loads then :twisted: :lol:


Thats not fair,cause Im on a diet......


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets all buy loads then :twisted: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair,cause Im on a diet......
Click to expand...

You can still buy foods now, Pete and eat them later :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Or we can eat it


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Or we can eat it


Greedy buggers  ...............................


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can eat it
> 
> 
> 
> Greedy burgers  ...............................
Click to expand...

What are they :roll: :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Michael Barrymore :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> Michael Barrymore :roll:


Is he not a famous Holywood Actor..... :?: and what has he got to do with eating copious amounts of food....


----------



## Wallsendmag

:roll:


----------



## Wild Woods

Just a thought, how much sever space does a thread like this waste, I mean put to good use?


----------



## malstt

Thats not a good prize 8)


----------



## Roadhog

Wild Woods said:


> Just a thought, how much sever space does a thread like this waste, I mean put to good use?


 About > <about this much.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Barry George


----------



## malstt

who?


----------



## A3DFU

What ObiWan


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> What ObiWan


What ?


----------



## Roadhog

Ive lost the plot.......... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> Ive lost the plot.......... :roll:


There's a plot??????


----------



## malstt

Nobody told me what the plot was 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Me either ,I think it's a con.


----------



## Roadhog

malstt said:


> Nobody told me what the plot was 8)


Its very simple to work out ,would explain in detail but rather busy to-day.

:idea: You could start on page 1..............  Hope this is of help !!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Go on tell us we have lots or time


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Go on tell us we have lots or time


You might well have, but me very busy man.. 

Im trying to win a competion on a forum


----------



## malstt

Still winning 8)


----------



## Roadhog

malstt said:


> Still winning 8)


No............Im in front now...


----------



## malstt

But are you 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not now


----------



## malstt

It's a hard game to win this, isn't it ?


----------



## Roadhog

malstt said:


> It's a hard game to win this, isn't it ?


Sure is, but never give up is my Motto.........


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> never give up is my Motto.........


Mine too :twisted:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> never give up is my Motto.........
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too :twisted:
Click to expand...

Thought it might be................. :twisted:


----------



## malstt

It's a good motto though 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mottos can change :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Mottos can change :wink:


Is there no Football you can watch....


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mottos can change :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no Football you can watch....
Click to expand...

Not this year [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Thats a shame !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Tell me about it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Tell me about it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 For once Im lost for words !!...........


----------



## Wallsendmag

:wink:


----------



## malstt

Not watching the match tomoorow tomorrow then ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Not watching the match tomoorow tomorrow then ?


Otherwise engaged unfortunately [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt

Thats a ahame


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Thats a ahame


indeed.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Barry Scott


----------



## Wallsendmag

Does he play inside half for WBA ?


----------



## ELLIOTT

No thats Larry Scott. Barrys Brother!


----------



## Wallsendmag

:roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

I can see you waiting for a reply so you can bump up your posts you post bumping whore


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> I can see you waiting for a reply so you can bump up your posts you post bumping whore


Thats not very nice,is it..............


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you waiting for a reply so you can bump up your posts you post bumping whore
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not very nice,is it..............
Click to expand...

No but I wasn't going to reply


----------



## A3DFU

ELLIOTT said:


> Barry Scott


It's Barry again :roll: I knew Obi is still around


----------



## SICK TT

bored.com la la la


----------



## SICK TT

when will the winner be chosen?


----------



## Roadhog

SICK TT said:


> when will the winner be chosen?


There must be somthing in the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] will have a look tomorrow
and let you know.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SICK TT said:


> when will the winner be chosen?


Now


----------



## SICK TT

You mean now as in NOW?  WICKED... what do i get?


----------



## Roadhog

SICK TT said:


> You mean now as in NOW?  WICKED... what do i get?


 To claim your prize please go to :- http://www.Bondara.co.uk -: and select

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Congratulations


----------



## Wild Woods

Do I get TTOC discount on anything at that website?


----------



## Roadhog

Wild Woods said:


> Do I get TTOC discount on anything at that website?


 Don't think so,but no harm in asking when you phone them.................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Black and White army


----------



## malstt

3 -0 3-0 3-0 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

wallsendmag said:


> Toon Toon Black and White army


Three nil to the Geordie boys ,Three nil to the Geordie boys ,Three nil to the Geordie boys ,Three nil to the Geordie boys ,Three nil to the Geordie boys ,


----------



## malstt

About time as well , come on the toon 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

You're not kidding


----------



## A3DFU

Never :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

ever


----------



## Wallsendmag

ssssh the footballs starting


----------



## Roadhog

Cannot decide which is worse, Football or the X Factor...................


----------



## malstt

x factor = rubbish , football = class


----------



## A3DFU

malstt said:


> x factor = rubbish , football = class


X-Factor = rubbis; Football = boring (apart from world cup)
Walking in the frosty Pennines on my own = Bliss


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> Cannot decide which is worse, Football or the X Factor...................


Defo football


----------



## malstt

Are you a big x factor fan andy?


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> x factor = rubbish , football = class
> 
> 
> 
> X-Factor = rubbis; Football = boring (apart from world cup)
> Walking in the frosty Pennines on my own = Bliss
Click to expand...

I practice Tantric Walking,dont want to catch a chill on these frosty days


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> x factor = rubbish , football = class
> 
> 
> 
> X-Factor = rubbish; Football = boring (apart from world cup)
> Walking in the frosty Pennines on my own = Bliss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I practice Tantric Walking,dont want to catch a chill on these frosty days
Click to expand...

Don't forget to wrap up warm when you do your tantric walks, Pete :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Are you a big x factor fan andy?


You can just see him singing into Beth's hairbrush. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

NO COMMENT........................................ :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

why?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> why?


Well i just had this vision of Andy singing in da bathroom , and with no disrespect to the aforesaid,decided to
make no comment. Like a true gentleman would. 

PS.are u stalking me ??..... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> Well i just had this vision of Andy singing in da bathroom , and with no disrespect to the aforesaid,decided to
> make no comment. Like a true gentleman would.
> 
> PS.are u stalking me ??..... :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't look now


----------



## Roadhog

Had a feeling you were.......... :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fred West


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> Fred West


Is he not the brother of North West................ :?: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

i think he landscaped our garden.


----------



## ELLIOTT

:lol:


----------



## Roadhog

I need a gardener,would you recommend him ??


----------



## Wallsendmag

Very thorough he dug down really deep.


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Very thorough he dug down really deep.


Deep enough to bury a body.............. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very thorough he dug down really deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Deep enough to bury a body.............. :wink:
Click to expand...

Now you come to mention it......


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very thorough he dug down really deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Deep enough to bury a body.............. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you come tomention it......
Click to expand...

Hope you dont mind,but before you retire for the night..........How tall are you............ :evil:

Sweet dreams,
Hog.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Standing up or lying down ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Standing up or lying down ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one !!!


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

So did I win then?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not yet mate


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sure?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Defo mate :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

It must be me then..............


----------



## Wallsendmag

I don't think so :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Harrold Shipman


----------



## Wallsendmag

ELLIOTT said:


> Harrold Shipman


 don't think so


----------



## Roadhog

Who is Harold Shipman......... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> Dr Who is Harold Shipman......... :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Pete! Put that shovel away; NOW


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Pete! Put that shovel away; NOW


OK Dani, dont know what came over me [smiley=bigcry.gif] think im havin a nervous breakdown :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have you seen a Doctor?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Jack The Ripper


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Have you seen a Doctor?


NO,not yet.............  .........Think ELLIOTT needs to see one to......... :roll:


----------



## malstt

Just don't go to see harold shipman


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete! Put that shovel away; NOW
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dani, dont know what came over me [smiley=bigcry.gif] think im havin a nervous breakdown :roll:
Click to expand...

No probs, Pete. I'll send you one of my Relaxation CDs


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete! Put that shovel away; NOW
> 
> 
> 
> OK Dani, dont know what came over me [smiley=bigcry.gif] think im havin a nervous breakdown :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No probs, Pete. I'll send you one of my Relaxation CDs
Click to expand...

Cheers,thats very thoughtfull of you.................. 8)


----------



## Roadhog

Can you send ELLIOTT one to................. :roll:


----------



## SICK TT

. .

. .


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So whar have I missed :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I want to know what you have bought.


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> I want to know what you have bought.


ME 2...............................................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what you have bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ME 2...............................................
Click to expand...

Or did he chicken out ???


----------



## ELLIOTT

Myra Hindley


----------



## Wallsendmag

moor?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Herbert Mullin


----------



## malstt

Whats going on ? And whats andy bought ?


----------



## Roadhog

A Pie for his supper maybe......??


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> No probs, Pete. I'll send you one of my Relaxation CDs
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,thats very thoughtfull of you.................. 8)
Click to expand...

Especially with my bank balance in mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

Could well be a pie :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Some onw say pie


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> Some onw say pie


 :?: Meat or Pork


----------



## CHADTT

I'm the last poster now. Ha

If I was a mod I would lock this thread now :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oh no you're not. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Oh no you're not. :lol: :lol: :lol:


And neither are YOU................. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oh yes I am ( do you see a theme here ?)


----------



## Roadhog

Humbug............ :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Deck the halls.....


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Deck the halls.....


 Christmas Panto in Village Hall................


----------



## Wallsendmag

We three kings ........


----------



## Roadhog

Silent Night............


----------



## Wallsendmag

Chestnuts roasting on an open fire ....


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Chestnuts roasting on an open fire ....


 Bing Crosby....................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Boys in the park,jumpers for goalposts


----------



## ELLIOTT

Cilla Black :-*


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Boys in the park,jumpers for goalposts


Now those were the days !!

Now, its Boys in the park,jumpers wrapped round your left arm,and a blade in your right.. :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> Cilla Black :-*


 Downtown............................... :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

:lol: Surprise surprise


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ths season I shall be mainly wearing ......


----------



## ELLIOTT

Womens Underwear :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

Blind Date........................ [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Ths season I shall be mainly wearing ......


A smile


----------



## malstt

a superman outfit


----------



## CHADTT

A Santa Outfit. Ho HO ho


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> :lol: :lol:


It was'nt that funny


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> a superman outfit


Spiderman :roll:


----------



## malstt

What about batman ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> What about batman ?


What about him


----------



## malstt

He has a cool outfit


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> He has a cool outfit


Not as cool as DM


----------



## malstt

Do you mean danger mouse?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Or Penfold ?


----------



## malstt

penfold didn't wear a costume did he?


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> penfold didn't wear a costume did he?


Exactly ,apart fromthe glasses :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

I like , Wonderwoman......................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> I like , Wonderwoman......................


A lass that I work with has an autographed wonderwoman photo .


----------



## stef030

Im back,so I win   

I think [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

errrrr no


----------



## stef030

ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes I do


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So who is winning I bet it is me


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> So who is winning I bet it is me


Not me ,getting excited yet?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is winning I bet it is me
> 
> 
> 
> Not me ,getting excited yet?
Click to expand...

Excited about what ?


----------



## malstt

No it's me


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is winning I bet it is me
> 
> 
> 
> Not me ,getting excited yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excited about what ?
Click to expand...

Wait for it :wink:


----------



## Ikon66

merry christmas :wink:


----------



## Ikon66

OMG

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nem

I win.


----------



## Nem

Thats how andrew 

Nick


----------



## malstt

Did i miss anything ? 8)


----------



## Nem

Yeah, me deleting posts 

Nick


----------



## malstt

Anything to win eh!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I don't know missing cards and now you delete my posts [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Locked & then Unlocked :roll: Stop Hissing about with this important thread :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Bertie Basset


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> Bertie Basset


It takes Allsorts...................??


----------



## Wallsendmag

vital even.


----------



## Roadhog

I agree 100%


----------



## CHADTT

Cant believe this is still going.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Why?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Egon Spengler


----------



## Wallsendmag

So here it is.....


----------



## ELLIOTT

ECTO 1


----------



## Wallsendmag

They said there would be snow at Christmas


----------



## Roadhog

Who said.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> Who said.


Greg Lake


----------



## ELLIOTT

Tim Henman [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

It was Christmas Eve babe. In the drunk tank. An old man said to me, won't see another one. And then he sang a song.


----------



## Roadhog

Bogart.............or........Mickey Spillain.............. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> Bogart.............or........Mickey Spillain.............. :?


Seriously :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogart.............or........Mickey Spillain.............. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously :roll:
Click to expand...

 Perhaps I was a bit hasty................ :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogart.............or........Mickey Spillain.............. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps I was a bit hasty................ :?
Click to expand...

A bit :roll:


----------



## stef030

bloody nora

last time I saw some like that it had a harpoon stuck in it
that in a negligee is like a hippo in a binliner


----------



## Roadhog

Nora Batty......................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Compo


----------



## CHADTT

Yeah dont bother with third party fire and theft


----------



## ELLIOTT

Jason Lee (Pinapple Head)


----------



## Roadhog

My Name is Earl.........................


----------



## CHADTT

Earl Grey.

Time for TeaTea.


----------



## stef030

is that while wearing a   

tu tu


----------



## A3DFU

And you were hoping I'd be gone :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

CHADTT said:


> Earl Grey.
> 
> Time for TeaTea.


He has a statue in the middle of Toon you know


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Grey.
> 
> Time for TeaTea.
> 
> 
> 
> He has a statue in the middle of Toon you know
Click to expand...

Thats a most interesting bit of information,but ,who has...... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Grey.
> 
> Time for TeaTea.
> 
> 
> 
> He has a statue in the middle of Toon you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a most interesting bit of information,but ,who has...... :roll:
Click to expand...

Charles Earl Grey
Descended from a long-established Northumbrian family seated at Howick Hall, Grey was the second but eldest surviving son of General Sir Charles Grey KB (1729-1807) and his wife, Elizabeth (1743/4-1822), daughter of George Grey of Southwick, co. Durham. He had four brothers and two sisters. Educated at Eton and Trinity College, Cambridge, he acquired at those schools a facility in Latin and in English composition and declamation that enabled him to become one of the foremost parliamentary orators of his generation. Grey was elected to Parliament at the age of 22 in 1786. He became a part of the Whig circle of Charles James Fox, Richard Brinsley Sheridan, and the Prince of Wales, and soon became one of the major leaders of the Whig party. Grey was noted for advocating Parliamentary reform and Catholic emancipation. His affair with the Duchess of Devonshire, herself an active political campaigner, did him little harm although it nearly caused her to be divorced by her husband.

In 1806, Grey, by then Lord Howick owing to his father's elevation to the peerage as Earl Grey, became a part of the Ministry of All the Talents (a coalition of Foxite Whigs, Grenvillites, and Addingtonites) as First Lord of the Admiralty. Following Fox's death later that year, Howick took over both as Foreign Secretary and as leader of the Whigs.


----------



## Roadhog

Thanks for the History lesson,must have taken you ages to type that.......... :wink:

Question, Whats that got to do with TEA !! other than the name....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Still no winner I see


----------



## malstt

Toon toon black and white army (you can tell i was at the match yesterday) 8) ps who's winning


----------



## A3DFU

Pon Toon :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> Thanks for the History lesson,must have taken you ages to type that.......... :wink:
> 
> Question, Whats that got to do with TEA !! other than the name....


Isn't the name enough ,canny finish to the match eh Mal ?


----------



## stef030

I win   

cause the old kitchen viper says so [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## malstt

yeah , it was a great finnish , was a bit worried halfway through the second half , but it all came good.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> yeah , it was a great finnish , was a bit worried halfway through the second half , but it all came good.


Did you see 'Arry on the telly last night ,wonder which match he was watching :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

I've no idea , different one to me, we even won the punch up i seen in weatherspoons.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> I've no idea , different one to me, we even won the punch up i seen in weatherspoons.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

Thats what i thought :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Thats what i thought :lol:


Shandy drinkers :lol:


----------



## malstt

Yeah , it was before the match as well :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyo hoo Jingle bells jingle bells


----------



## malstt

Not again


----------



## Roadhog

OH,for the sound of Ball on Bat,a summers day & afternoon tea (Earl Grey)that is....


----------



## malstt

Long time till summer !


----------



## A3DFU

Not if you go to Aussie land :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

malstt said:


> Long time till summer !


I know,cant wait..................


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long time till summer !
> 
> 
> 
> I know,cant wait..................
Click to expand...

No hurry to get back mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Summers here ( if you're Austalian) :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Summers here ( if you're Austalian) :lol:


Always summer in sunny Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## CHADTT

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTTUVWXYZ.

Just testing my keyboard. 

Funny, got 27 letters in my keyboard alphabet.


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summers here ( if you're Austalian) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Always summer in sunny Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

Haven't we done this already :roll:


----------



## QuattroBoyWonder

I'm in..............


----------



## CHADTT

In.......visible.

Sorry just cant see it! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

CHADTT said:


> In.......visible.
> 
> Sorry just cant see it! :roll:


I can see :wink: through your act


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summers here ( if you're Austalian) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Always summer in sunny Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't we done this already :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes but today you got to see for yourself


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes but today you got to see for yourself


I see grey sky :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but today you got to see for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> I see grey sky :roll:
Click to expand...

 I see fields of green and red roses to.........


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but today you got to see for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> I see grey sky :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see fields of green and red roses to.........
Click to expand...

Oi


----------



## malstt

It's always better up north 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can't argue with that.


----------



## malstt

Didn't think you would.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Fear not said he for mighty dread had siezed their troubled minds.


----------



## malstt

? I'm lost now.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Joyful and triumpant


----------



## Roadhog

Oh come all ye faithfull...................


----------



## Wild Woods

Gather around me,
while I blow my own trumpet.....................


----------



## malstt

Sounds painfull


----------



## CHADTT

Had some letters delivered this morning.

Is that the last post :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

CHADTT said:


> Had some letters delivered this morning.
> 
> Is that the last post :roll:


I ran a bath , is that taps :roll:


----------



## malstt

:lol:


----------



## Roadhog

CHADTT said:


> Had some letters delivered this morning.
> 
> Is that the last post :roll:


NO...............................................


----------



## CHADTT

The problem with this thread is someone always has to have the last word. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not me for a while ,I'm off to work


----------



## malstt

Me too , off till the 5th


----------



## Wallsendmag

No ,as in I'm at work now


----------



## malstt

Ahh sorry my mistake , hope you have a easy shift


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but today you got to see for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> I see grey sky :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see fields of green and red roses to.........
Click to expand...

What happy juice are you on :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Still at work


----------



## A3DFU

Just got back ,,,,, from a meal with my family


----------



## Roadhog

[/quote]
I see grey sky :roll:[/quote]

I see fields of green and red roses to.........[/quote]
What happy juice are you on :roll:[/quote]

Will look in the Garden [smiley=book2.gif] tomorrow & let you know......... 

And I say to myself what a wonderfull world..............

Merry Crimbo to All.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Merry Christmas


----------



## stef030

happy christmas to one and all
hope you all get what you wish for,oh

I win tee hee


----------



## triplefan

stef030 said:


> happy christmas to one and all
> hope you all get what you wish for,oh
> 
> I win tee hee


Win what?


----------



## malstt

I don't know :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

That's the win:


> I don't know :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

stef030 said:


> happy christmas to one and all
> hope you all get what you wish for


I wish to win this lets see


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> stef030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy christmas to one and all
> hope you all get what you wish for
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to win this lets see
Click to expand...

Me too :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm not bothered.


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not bothered.


Well,I am


----------



## stef030

so am I

nobody remembers who was second


----------



## malstt

Me too


----------



## Wallsendmag

No not bothered at all .


----------



## malstt

I know the feeling


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> No not bothered at all .


Nah, your just pretending to be not bothered.......................


----------



## Wallsendmag

No honestly I couldn't give a toss :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> No honestly I couldn't give a toss :roll:


If,only I could believe you.............


----------



## Wallsendmag

Shall I say it again in a sincere voice ?


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> Shall I say it again in a sincere voice ?


Yes please,and not so loud this time..................


----------



## Wallsendmag

I don't care


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> I don't care


 I ain't bothered,that you dont care ................................OK.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Really?


----------



## Roadhog

Without a doubt. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Honestly


----------



## ELLIOTT

For all the worlds children UNICEF!


----------



## Wallsendmag

:roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Im not posting anymore i want wallsendmag to win


----------



## Wallsendmag

ELLIOTT said:


> Im not posting anymore i want wallsendmag to win


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Do I get a cup ? Its about time we won one


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> I don't care


That's shocking  What does Val think about this :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> That's shocking  What does Val think about this :roll:
Click to expand...

I don't care :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> That's shocking  What does Val think about this :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care :roll:
Click to expand...

Well you should, have you no heart ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I refer the gentleman to my previous answer.


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> That's shocking  What does Val think about this :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care :roll:
Click to expand...

Andrew, Andrew, Andrew!!!!!!!!!!!! i feel so sorry for Val    [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## malstt

I think he does care


----------



## Wallsendmag

No , as has been said many time I am careless :-|


----------



## malstt

I've been called worse ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

what's worse that careless :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> what's worse that careless :roll:


Carless........................................


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's worse that careless :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Carless........................................
Click to expand...

Hairless


----------



## Wallsendmag

hairless and carless [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

would have thought wallsendmag should have won by now!


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> would have thought wallsendmag should have won by now!


Had you not posted, he would have........... :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

here is hoping you win then!


----------



## Wallsendmag

nope


----------



## ELLIOTT

rope


----------



## Roadhog

Dope


----------



## YELLOW_TT

pope


----------



## Wallsendmag

oi wrong thread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> oi wrong thread


You started it mate


----------



## ELLIOTT

date


----------



## Wallsendmag

27th


----------



## Roadhog

28th..............now.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only just


----------



## Roadhog

10/10 for observation.......................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nothing get past me :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Apart from Newcastle's first goal against Spurs, too busy appealing for a penalty :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Apart from Newcastle's first goal against Spurs, too busy appealing for a penalty :roll:


Things like that pass most Newcastle players all the time


----------



## Roadhog

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

:evil: I'll come down there and rip the back seat out of your TT :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

To late mate


----------



## Roadhog

1/5............................. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

20%


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> 20%


 Of what.............. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

1/5 is 20%


----------



## Roadhog

Must pay attention x 5............................


----------



## ELLIOTT

Citroen Berlingo. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

ELLIOTT said:


> Citroen Berlingo. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't mention the C word ,brings back bad memories. :evil:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Istrongly believe citroen make the worst cars in the world they suck imo :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

ELLIOTT said:


> Istrongly believe citroen make the worst cars in the world they suck imo :-*


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Lemons


----------



## GRE608Y

I can't believe this has been going on for more than 2 years!!

.....something tells me this isn't win-able..... hmmm!


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Lemons


Once had a 2CV as a general runabout, a bit quirky,but never let me down over the 2 years
we had it. Twas practical and a good little work horse (Donkey )

Long live Citreon.................


----------



## Wallsendmag

I had a brand new ZX is wa Sh**e :evil:


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> I had a brand new ZX is wa Sh**e :evil:


Just like some football teams are....................


----------



## stef030

256 pages for a thread has got to be a record

oh and I win


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemons
> 
> 
> 
> Once had a 2CV as a general runabout, a bit quirky,but never let me down over the 2 years
> we had it. Twas practical and a good little work horse (Donkey )
> 
> Long live Citreon.................
Click to expand...

Well, my first own car was a 1952 Beetle. Great car, even though I had to keep the windows down in winter to demist the front screen ,,,,, [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Please dont be upset,its only a game................


----------



## Wallsendmag

Roadhog said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont be upset,its only a game................
Click to expand...

IT'S ONLY A GAME :evil: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## malstt

Yeah right


----------



## Wallsendmag

New years resolution , let this thread die gracefully


----------



## malstt

ok


----------



## Roadhog

Can we have a VOTE


----------



## robokn

I had sex in a Citroen once was about as memorable as they car :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Can we have a VOTE


All votes are in my favour :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

robokn said:


> I had sex in a Citroen once was about as memorable as they car :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The lady in question was not impressed with eather of you :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex in a Citroen once was about as memorable as they car :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The lady in question was not impressed with eather of you :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Didn't say it was a lady , you know what these sailors are like


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex in a Citroen once was about as memorable as they car :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The lady in question was not impressed with eather of you :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say it was a lady , you know what these sailors are like
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: A lot of ankers in the navy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

This thread is degenerating......................... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

My last post on this thread , lets leve it to rest with a clean start for the nre year


----------



## Roadhog

wallsendmag said:


> My last post on this thread , lets leve it to rest with a clean start for the nre year


 OK,see you tomorrow then..............


----------



## stef030

so I win then :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh and a happy new year to one and all   

cheers
stef


----------



## CHADTT

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Jas225

Happy new year to all.

Lets end this game, and someone can start a new one for 2009.


----------



## Roadhog

Jas225 said:


> Happy new year to all.
> 
> Lets end this game, and someone can start a new one for 2009.


02/01/2009 "Let the game continue "...................  any takers or do I win..?


----------



## ELLIOTT

It appears someone else has won. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ELLIOTT said:


> It appears someone else has won. 8)


Who tell me who


----------



## Roadhog

YELLOW_TT said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears someone else has won. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Who tell me who
Click to expand...

2006 -2007..........No winner declared

2007-2008...........It has to be me................... 

2009-2010...........??????????


----------



## A3DFU

Well, I'm still here


----------



## CkB

I would just like to butt in and win at this point


----------



## A3DFU

I bet you would :wink:


----------



## CkB

Well why not?? 

C


----------



## jammyd

Wish I was an admin...

I would lock this thread now and win!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> Wish I was an admin...


But you are not :twisted: Na-na-na-na-na :lol:


----------



## CkB

And neither are you - heee heee 

C


----------



## A3DFU

Doh, I'm sooooo upset now


----------



## CkB

Are you really that emotive?? That's another temporary loss for you and win for me, but I'll be losing again shortly I'm sure 

C


----------



## A3DFU

CkB said:


> Are you really that emotive??
> 
> C


Of course I am :roll:


----------



## jammyd

but if not what and @ some...

random words to confuse... and make you forget to post!


----------



## CkB

But a simple "!?!?!?!" settles that


----------



## CHADTT

This thread needs a conclusion.

Conclusion. The next person to post after this is the loser. :!:


----------



## CkB

Chad you miss an obvious point. THe whole game means that the loser in this case is the winner. For now anyway. 

C


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Almost forgot about this post


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Almost forgot about this post


That's not like you Andy :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot about this post
> 
> 
> 
> That's not like you Andy :roll:
Click to expand...

I know Dani it must be my age :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot about this post
> 
> 
> 
> That's not like you Andy :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Dani it must be my age :wink:
Click to expand...

Perhaps standing ob your head for an hour each day will help :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Yeah!! It's me, it's me  I've won


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Yeah!! It's me, it's me  I've won


Let me be the first to say congrats


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!! It's me, it's me  I've won
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to say congrats
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Your welcome Dani what was the prize :?:


----------



## Roadhog

You have to be the Winner, to get a prize................. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Your welcome Dani what was the prize :?:


Free time ===> to tidy up my office :roll:

I've thrown 3! bin liners of pictures away, some of them were of you parking your car on my drive. Should I have asked you if you wanted those pics?
Amazing: I found all those pictures from our Inaugurational TTOC meet, various TT hoons here and abroad, Club Audi meets, treasure hunts I've organized. Times long gone ,,,, so all those pictures are going to the tip tomorrow :?


----------



## A3DFU

Ps, I even found a picture of our TTF administrator, Jae, when he signed up to Club Audi at the NEC where I ran the Sports Car Show 8)


----------



## GreekTT

What's this post about???


----------



## CHADTT

Who is the member living farthest away from the UK?


----------



## A3DFU

GreekTT said:


> What's this post about???


It's about no one posting anymore so I can win :wink:



CHADTT said:


> Who is the member living farthest away from the UK?


Must be someone in the States?


----------



## T7 BNW

i win!


----------



## malstt

I don't think so 8)


----------



## Roadhog

Niether do I.....................


----------



## T7 BNW

Hold on wait a minute.....


----------



## malstt

Im waiting.


----------



## T7 BNW

keep waiting... It will come... Just after everyone elses.... It'll be the last one.. dont worry youll know when it is.


----------



## malstt

Ok will keep waiting


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Did I miss something Mal what you waiting for


----------



## T7 BNW

For me to win the post. Yep, you missed something. Read back a few


----------



## Ancien-TT

malstt said:


> Ok will keep waiting


And we'll all be here to congratulate you :lol:


----------



## malstt

Thanks


----------



## Ancien-TT

malstt said:


> Thanks


You are most welcome


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol: Thank's again


----------



## Roadhog

I think you are having delusions,as there will be only one winner,ME...!! 8)


----------



## Ancien-TT

Roadhog said:


> I think you are having delusions,as there will be only one winner,ME...!! 8)


If this is ever going to end then a closing date/time will have to be announced. I wonder how many people would be ready on their keyboards trying to get the last word in. Just like the end of an ebay auction. Would the server cope :!:


----------



## A3DFU

Well, I'm still waiting :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

I told you!! Keep waiting!! Its not gonna come until the end of the post of course! But trust me! Ive won!


----------



## malstt

Ok , congratulations then.


----------



## A3DFU

malstt said:


> Ok , congratulations then.


I'll second that


----------



## malstt

Kind of you 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Kind of you 8)


Kind of who me


----------



## CkB

No me, congratulations, you're done 

C


----------



## A3DFU

I was sure malstt was talking to me


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Or me


----------



## A3DFU

No, surely it was me he talked to


----------



## malstt

I could have been talking to myself :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Naaa, that would be insane


----------



## malstt

Yeah your right.


----------



## A3DFU

Glad you agree :lol:


----------



## jammyd

*Think it is my time for my weekly go at winning this!*


----------



## malstt

Good luck. Hope you win :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good luck to you all you will need it


----------



## malstt

Thanks 8) most kind of you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Thanks 8) most kind of you.


Anything for you mate


----------



## Bikerz

What do I win?


----------



## jammyd

Bikerz said:


> What do I win?


nothing now!


----------



## T7 BNW

I already won this pages back!

please close thread!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

T7 BNW said:


> I already won this pages back!
> 
> please close thread!


I aggree close this thread right now


----------



## T7 BNW

The person who writes the next post HATES Audi TT's!!


----------



## A3DFU

AbsoluTTely :roll:

You will all be safe from me for a while as I'll be off the net for some time. But as Arni says: I'll be back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Give us all a chance to catch up with your 10,500 posts then


----------



## jammyd

We will miss you... see you soon


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks for your sentiments but I'm not gone yet :twisted:


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> Thanks for your sentiments but I'm not gone yet :twisted:


are you gone now?


----------



## CkB

He maybe, I ain't... Yet... 

C


----------



## coupe_mania29

looks like im winning hehe! :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coupe_mania29 said:


> looks like im winning hehe! :twisted:


Just for a moment it did


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your sentiments but I'm not gone yet :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> are you gone now?
Click to expand...

Sorry, got the date wrong ,,,,, we are being switchd over from talk-talk net tomorrow and then have to wait for O2 for up to 10 days :? 
But there is always the library computers ,,,,,, so I'll pop in from time to time


----------



## coupe_mania29

damn you yellow :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coupe_mania29 said:


> damn you yellow :lol:


 :wink:


----------



## malstt

Did you win then andy?


----------



## GreekTT

Guys... be nice to each other!!!


----------



## malstt

We are always nice.


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> We are always nice.


I will have to commence reading all 262 pages to check that you are always nice 

Hold on that sounds sad oh well... only 259 pages to go!


----------



## malstt

That will keep you busy for a while


----------



## KammyTT

i won i won i won. ;0

you do realise that a mod could easily come along and win this :wink: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

KammyTT said:


> i won i won i won. ;0
> 
> you do realise that a mod could easily come along and win this :wink: :roll:


But that would be cheating


----------



## malstt

Yeah it would


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I Know Mall have you seen the latest post about the meet to night mate :wink:


----------



## malstt

Yeah cheers mate. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Yeah cheers mate. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Anything for you Mal


----------



## malstt

thanks


----------



## BenBAC

not the first or the last


----------



## jammyd

Can I just say this next person to post hate's TT's


----------



## malstt

No i don't


----------



## ELLIOTT

Its about time i won this game i think.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So if you won haveI lost then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

It appears that way yes


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wel Iguess you win some you lose some


----------



## malstt

That's just the way it goes.


----------



## stef030

ha ha I,m back    
i win
cause my mum says so [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## malstt

Well my mam said i won ages ago :wink:


----------



## stef030

my mum is bigger than your mum
and I am telling what you said [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

and she will come and biff you and your mum [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## malstt

oooh bit scared now , better warn my mam she's going to get biffed :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So has someones mum won than :?:


----------



## malstt

Yeah sounds like it 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am amazed a moderator hasnt had the balls to win with the message "Locked"


----------



## DXN

mighTy Tee said:


> I am amazed a moderator hasnt had the balls to win with the message "Locked"


I've thought aout it...... :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods

DXN said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed a moderator hasnt had the balls to win with the message "Locked"
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought aout it...... :lol:
Click to expand...

Then another Mod would unlock it, post and then relock it.


----------



## jammyd

What the hell... its Saturday night, I am watching snakes on a plane so thought I would post my attempt to win!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> What the hell... its Saturday night, I am watching snakes on a plane


Was that a crap film or what 
By the way you didnt win sorry


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell... its Saturday night, I am watching snakes on a plane
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a crap film or what
> By the way you didnt win sorry
Click to expand...

Yes it was a shocker!
I am beating you now Yellow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell... its Saturday night, I am watching snakes on a plane
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a crap film or what
> By the way you didnt win sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was a shocker!
> I am beating you now Yellow!
Click to expand...

Are you sure :?:


----------



## malstt

I'm beating both of you 8)


----------



## T7 BNW

Seriously. The next person to post hates Audi TT's! (seemed to work last time except with A3DFU!)


----------



## jammyd

T7 BNW said:


> Seriously. The next person to post loves there Audi TT's!


I love my TT...


----------



## malstt

so do i 8)


----------



## BenBAC

Me too, will it ever end


----------



## YELLOW_TT

BenBAC said:


> Me too, will it ever end


No


----------



## T7 BNW

I just wish i had never replied to this post. now when i use the "View your posts" function i always see this stupid irrelevant post.

Please lock and delete it!! Yellow can win as far as im concerned! (ive met him in real life and he is dam site bigger than me! )


----------



## jammyd

But its not all about the size!`


----------



## malstt

ooh err missus :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

Ok to stop this nonsense...

Only put a reply if you know the answer to the following Philosophical Conundrum.

What is a question?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dont know but the answer is bollox


----------



## malstt

Is it 42


----------



## jammyd

The answer, according to Cambridge UNI is

What is a Question? If thats a question this is an answer, disprove me!

So that was a lame attempt to win.


----------



## malstt

Yes it was


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> Yes it was


ah well worth it i guess


----------



## malstt

If u think so.


----------



## jammyd

I do indeed


----------



## triplefan

Thats all very well, but what if there were no rhetorical questions?


----------



## malstt

There would be no rhetorical answer's :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Rhetorical sounds interesting can I get a week on the sick with this


----------



## malstt

Sound's painfull enough for two week's off.


----------



## jammyd

ooooh, 5 days off watching loose women sounds good to me what are the symptoms of this illness?


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> ooooh, 5 days off watching loose women sounds good to me what are the symptoms of this illness?


Now thats a good, Question !!


----------



## jammyd

Roadhog said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh, 5 days off watching loose women sounds good to me what are the symptoms of this illness?
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a good, Question !!
Click to expand...

Thank you... got the day at home doing some remote support so I have some time to catch up on loose women!


----------



## malstt

Is that the tv show or just general loose women?


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> Is that the tv show or just general loose women?


Just a couple of women with loose morals! I wish :roll: Don't think the misses would approve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the tv show or just general loose women?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of women with loose morals!
Click to expand...

Got there phone numbers


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the tv show or just general loose women?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of women with loose morals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got there phone numbers
Click to expand...

Not for you


----------



## malstt

Not sharing then ?


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> Not sharing then ?


They are sharing


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> :lol: :lol:


Yeah it was something like :lol: :lol: or more like


----------



## ELLIOTT

oops...


----------



## jammyd

ELLIOTT said:


> oops...


oops what??? 
:lol:


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops...
> 
> 
> 
> oops what???
> :lol:
Click to expand...

oops a daisy......................


----------



## GreekTT

Is this thread still going?


----------



## GEM

No!


----------



## jammyd

*YES*
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

GreekTT said:


> Is this thread still going?


Going where :?: can I come along


----------



## malstt

Me too , can i come


----------



## GEM

Been there. Didn't like it. Won't go again.
John.


----------



## jammyd

GEM said:


> Been there. Didn't like it. Won't go again.
> John.


You won't want to come then I guess...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there. Didn't like it. Won't go again.
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't want to come then I guess...
Click to expand...

I would like the chnce to see for myself


----------



## malstt

me too. 8)


----------



## jammyd

where we going then?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Dont know where you lot are going but im going to win!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am going to bed in about half an hour


----------



## ELLIOTT

ill wait here protect the thread


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bollox cant get to sleep


----------



## T7 BNW

I just hate this post.... I try to forget about it but its constantly on my "view your posts" VERY ANNOYING.

Also annoying is that i just won!! Oh and i cant sleep.


----------



## jammyd

T7 BNW said:


> I just hate this post.... I try to forget about it but its constantly on my "view your posts" VERY ANNOYING.
> 
> Also annoying is that i just won!! Oh and i cant sleep.


Hope you slept well... I was asleep like a baby, when you posted this... sorry


----------



## malstt

It's about time you were all up !


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> It's about time you were all up !


I have been up for hours!


----------



## malstt

Glad to hear it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks like I have missed something yet again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt

You didn't miss much honest 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> You didn't miss much honest 8)


like I would believe you Mal :wink:


----------



## Azraeille

Well then it seems I've missed the most as I haven't a clue what you're talking about :lol:


----------



## malstt

You mean you don't beleive me andy ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> You mean you don't beleive me andy ?


To be honest Mal I would'nt tell you where there was a birds nest mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## malstt

Thank's mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dont worry mate is is the wrong time of year for eggs


----------



## malstt

I wouldn't know anyway.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You would I just told you


----------



## malstt

But i'm not as clever as you. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> But i'm not as clever as you. :wink:


So your the one when I was at school the teachers always said some where out there there is someone as daft as you :wink: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

I fell asleep again!


----------



## malstt

Yeah but no one can be that daft all the time :wink: Not even me


----------



## ELLIOTT

oops not this thread again...


----------



## jammyd

ELLIOTT said:


> oops not this thread again...


yes its still here!


----------



## malstt

So am i .


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Me to


----------



## souvlaki

ooops wrong thread :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

souvlaki said:


> ooops wrong thread :mrgreen:


So you wont be posting on this thread again :wink:


----------



## malstt

Hope not , can't have someone new nipping in and winning it. :wink:


----------



## CHADTT

I haven't been on here for a while.


----------



## jammyd

This is my favourite thread!


----------



## thecoach

its snowing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Suns cracking the pavement here in Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## malstt

Can't make it's mind up here , snow , sun ,snow , sun , etc


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> Can't make it's mind up here , snow , sun ,snow , sun , etc


Its dark here... so its a no brainer...


----------



## foojeek

<blank>


----------



## jammyd

foojeek said:


> <blank>


? :?: :!: :idea: :?:


----------



## malstt

Maybe he had nothing to say.


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> Maybe he had nothing to say.


I guess so!


----------



## malstt

If only more people were like that . 8)


----------



## jammyd

well I do wish you would stop posting!


----------



## GreekTT

This thread is getting like most posts than any other one?

I think there should be a time limit or an end date for the game...


----------



## jammyd

yeah it should end now! :roll:


----------



## GreekTT

hahahaha


----------



## malstt

Hey jammy the feelings mutual.


----------



## jammyd

how about now

or now

or now!!!!


----------



## malstt

or now.


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> or now.


we could og on like this for another 4 pages... where's Yellow gone? DOnt tell me he has had to actually go to work!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> or now.
> 
> 
> 
> we could og on like this for another 4 pages... where's Yellow gone? DOnt tell me he has had to actually go to work!
Click to expand...

No mate been plulling my qS engine to bits to get a bit of powder coating and polishing done


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> No mate been plulling my qS engine to bits to get a bit of powder coating and polishing done


Ah for a second there thought you had gone AWOL!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No sir not me sir


----------



## malstt

You in the army now ?


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> You in the army now ?


Me nooooo... too easy going for that sort of thing... plus I am scared of anything more noisy than a V6 3.2


----------



## malstt

jammyd said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You in the army now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Me nooooo... too easy going for that sort of thing... plus I am scared of anything more noisy than a V6 3.2
Click to expand...

me too , also not fit enough. :lol:


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> me too , also not fit enough. :lol:


I am not fit enough either :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Join the army see the world meet interesting people and shoot them :wink:


----------



## malstt

Sounds like great fun. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A lot depends which end of the gun you are


----------



## malstt

Yeah, that's true :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## jammyd

YELLOW_TT said:


> [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jammyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Wipe that smile off your face you horrable little man :wink:


----------



## jammyd

Only if I can wipe it on your trousers!


----------



## malstt

What ???


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> What ???


The smile that Yellow wants me to wipe off my face


----------



## A3DFU

well then, where is my prize


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> well then, where is my prize


its heading to my house


----------



## malstt

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> well then, where is my prize
> 
> 
> 
> its heading to my house
Click to expand...

 I thought you won this ages ago


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> well then, where is my prize
> 
> 
> 
> its heading to my house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you won this ages ago
Click to expand...

i thought so too. but then you replied!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> well then, where is my prize
> 
> 
> 
> its heading to my house
Click to expand...

What are you doing with MY prize


----------



## jammyd

looking after it for you while you were on holiday!


----------



## Hallyfella

I think if i died and my body was put into cryogenics for 200 years this post would still be going ! :roll: 
so if i was re generated and posted would i win ? i think not :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> looking after it for you while you were on holiday!


That' so nice. Thank you :-*



the stig said:


> I think if i died and my body was put into cryogenics for 200 years this post would still be going ! :roll:
> so if i was re generated and posted would i win ? i think not :wink:


You must try :wink:


----------



## CHADTT

You might get a frosty reception when you come back. :roll:


----------



## jammyd

CHADTT said:


> You might get a frosty reception when you come back. :roll:


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GreekTT

Did I win?


----------



## jammyd

GreekTT said:


> Did I win?


Not this time


----------



## GreekTT

jammyd said:


> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> 
> 
> Not this time
Click to expand...

What about now?


----------



## jammyd

GreekTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> 
> 
> Not this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about now?
Click to expand...

Nearly not quite though


----------



## GreekTT

Damn it!!!


----------



## jammyd

GreekTT said:


> Damn it!!!


At least you tried!


----------



## GreekTT

That's all that matters... isn't it?


----------



## jammyd

GreekTT said:


> That's all that matters... isn't it?


Not really... its coming up with a retort that counts!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

One like: I've won, I've won, I've won :lol:


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> One like: I've won, I've won, I've won :lol:


yeah or like, I Just won, You just lost :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> One like: I've won, I've won, I've won :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah or like, I Just won, You just lost :roll:
Click to expand...

That's no use to me :roll:


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> One like: I've won, I've won, I've won :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah or like, I Just won, You just lost :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's no use to me :roll:
Click to expand...

You almost won... found the thread down the bottom of page 3!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah or like, I Just won, You just lost :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That's no use to me :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You almost won... found the thread down the bottom of page 3!
Click to expand...

What are you doing on page 3


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Almost forgot about this one


----------



## malstt

I had 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It is good to be back mate


----------



## jammyd

We missed you!


----------



## A3DFU

Yes, we did :roll:


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> Yes, we did :roll:


Morning all!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
Click to expand...

Hi 

Have you recovered from saturday?


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> Have you recovered from saturday?
Click to expand...

After several hours of cleaning mud off, I think I have recovered!!!!


----------



## thecoach

Is this still going........... :mrgreen:


----------



## jammyd

it is yes, thanks for asking!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> it is yes, thanks for asking!


I'll second that


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is yes, thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that
Click to expand...

I knew you would


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is yes, thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would
Click to expand...

How did you? :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

I told him!


----------



## A3DFU

ELLIOTT said:


> I told him!


Good of you


----------



## malstt

Hi again , been away for a week . Have i missed much ?.


----------



## jammyd

malstt said:


> Hi again , been away for a week . Have i missed much ?.


Not much, I had forgot about this


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again , been away for a week . Have i missed much ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, I had forgot about this
Click to expand...

Well keep forgetting. I've won anyway
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

quote]
Well keep forgetting. I've won anyway
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

Only in your dreams Dani................ :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well keep forgetting. I've won anyway
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams Dani................ :lol:
Click to expand...

Doh, why can't you let a girl dream, Pete


----------



## mickotoole

What do I win?


----------



## jammyd

mickotoole said:


> What do I win?


Nothing now


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> mickotoole said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing now
Click to expand...

Cause not; I won :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

Thought i'd won


----------



## mickotoole

malstt said:


> Thought i'd won


Nope, I'm the winner ...


----------



## malstt

ok , well done. 8)


----------



## A3DFU

mickotoole said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i'd won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm the winner ...
Click to expand...

Congratulations :mrgreen:


----------



## jammyd

had enough of this I think it is time a Mod locked it 

oh I am a mod!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> had enough of this I think it is time a Mod locked it
> 
> oh I am a mod!


yeah, just when you think yours was the last post hey :twisted:


----------



## jammyd

I could not do it to you Dani...


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> I could not do it to you Dani...


Thank you, you are a real gentleman :-*


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not do it to you Dani...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are a real gentleman :-*
Click to expand...

What else would we have to post on if I locked this????


----------



## mickotoole

Yeah, how am I meant to get my post numbers up if you locked this thread!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not do it to you Dani...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are a real gentleman :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else would we have to post on if I locked this????
Click to expand...




mickotoole said:


> Yeah, how am I meant to get my post numbers up if you locked this thread!


There you go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

See I am soo nice!

TOPIC LOCKED


----------



## Hatchet

wha??


----------



## KammyTT

almost had me there :roll:


----------



## malstt

No cheating allowed.


----------



## Hatchet

sorry hard of hearing :?


----------



## jammyd

guess what?

I won


----------



## Hatchet

wha? did you?  awhhh


----------



## YELLOW_TT

This still going I see


----------



## jammyd

I can end it now if you would like?


----------



## Hatchet

Can you??


----------



## A3DFU

If he ends it now I've won :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> If he ends it now I've won :twisted:


Great congrats Dani


----------



## jammyd

now everyone please stop posting, I think you all should know when you have lost


----------



## YELLOW_TT

OK I am off to bed soon


----------



## jammyd

sorry for late night ramblings... that what you get if you leave your laptop on while you go out to the pub and come back and go "ooooh what should I do? Lets right rambling posts on the forum..."

Think I might still be a little tipsy


----------



## malstt

Nothing wrong with feeling tipsy. 8)


----------



## jammyd

There is no way you can post something which can not be replied to is there?


----------



## Hatchet

nothing wrong with that at all!! How's the head this morning? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mickotoole

Yeah? How is the head?


----------



## jammyd

its fine now I am home...


----------



## A3DFU

More drinks tonight then :wink:


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> More drinks tonight then :wink:


No I was too sleepy...


----------



## malstt

Got to have a drink on a friday 8)


----------



## KammyTT

this thread is really getting on my nerves now :evil:


----------



## jammyd

well just admit I won and we can give it up!


----------



## malstt

ok , you won. 8)


----------



## A3DFU

KammyTT said:


> this thread is really getting on my nerves now :evil:


If it is, then why are you here :-* :roll:


----------



## jammyd

Hello...


----------



## malstt

Hi .....


----------



## A3DFU

Good evening


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good morning


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

what do we win?

free remap?

:roll: 8)


----------



## malstt

That would be nice.


----------



## jammyd

I could do with one of those!


----------



## T7 BNW

PLEASE O PLEASE MODS, DELETE THIS POST, OR REMOVE ANY OF MY MESSAGES SO IT DOESNT SHOW UP IN "VIEW YOUR POSTS" option. OR LOCK IT so it stops coming up!!

I absolutely regret EVER posting on this crap thread!


----------



## mickotoole

Is this thread still going?


----------



## jammyd

mickotoole said:


> Is this thread still going?


*NO*


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

then who won? :x


----------



## mickotoole

I thought I did but now I'm not so sure ... I haven't heard from anyone about my prize :?


----------



## jammyd

mickotoole said:


> I thought I did but now I'm not so sure ... I haven't heard from anyone about my prize :?


Thats cause I just ate it...

It was a lovely easter egg!


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

oh lame

i want something too for continuing this awful thread!

like a sticker or something lol


----------



## mickotoole

jammyd said:


> Thats cause I just ate it...
> 
> It was a lovely easter egg!


Aargh, I love lovely easter eggs! Was it a cadburys one?


----------



## jammyd

mickotoole said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause I just ate it...
> 
> It was a lovely easter egg!
> 
> 
> 
> Aargh, I love lovely easter eggs! Was it a cadburys one?
Click to expand...

yeah one of those posh ones where you have a second one inside it!!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

I can not believe people use this thread to shamelessly bump up their post count! :roll:


----------



## jammyd

ELLIOTT said:


> I can not believe people use this thread to shamelessly bump up their post count! :roll:


have you been checking my most posted topic stats????


----------



## A3DFU

T7 BNW said:


> PLEASE O PLEASE MODS, DELETE THIS POST, OR REMOVE ANY OF MY MESSAGES SO IT DOESNT SHOW UP IN "VIEW YOUR POSTS" option. OR LOCK IT so it stops coming up!!
> 
> I absolutely regret EVER posting on this crap thread!


Then why don't you simply click "stop watching this topic" :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

Where is this option!!!!

There is an unsubscribe option, but this seems to only stop email notifications (if you have them set)

It doesnt stop it from showing up under "view your posts"

Maybe this is a fault??? I dont know, but either way I HATE THIS POST!

If i am missing something A3DFU then please let me know!


----------



## jammyd

I am sure there is an easy way to remove yourself from watching this!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

T7 BNW said:


> Where is this option!!!!
> 
> There is an unsubscribe option, but this seems to only stop email notifications (if you have them set)
> 
> It doesnt stop it from showing up under "view your posts"
> 
> Maybe this is a fault??? I dont know, but either way I HATE THIS POST!
> 
> If i am missing something A3DFU then please let me know!


O.K. "UNSUBSCRIBE" then!!!
If you don't get any e-mail notifications, you are not drawn to checking this topic.

But then again, we have just discussed something usefull, didn't we? 



jammyd said:


> I am sure there is an easy way to remove yourself from watching this!!!!


Agreed


----------



## jammyd

I am glad you agree!


----------



## T7 BNW

A3DFU said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this option!!!!
> 
> There is an unsubscribe option, but this seems to only stop email notifications (if you have them set)
> 
> It doesnt stop it from showing up under "view your posts"
> 
> Maybe this is a fault??? I dont know, but either way I HATE THIS POST!
> 
> If i am missing something A3DFU then please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. "UNSUBSCRIBE" then!!!
> If you don't get any e-mail notifications, you are not drawn to checking this topic.
> 
> But then again, we have just discussed something usefull, didn't we?
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there is an easy way to remove yourself from watching this!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...

Sad that instead of reading my post correctly you just felt you would get one more reply in!!!

As i said the thing drawing me to this post is when i click "VIEW YOUR POSTS"

Not an email notification.

I have no doubt you will once again post something completely useless to the entire community!

but thanks anyway!


----------



## T7 BNW

A3DFU
But then again said:


> Sorry did i miss something??? I am yet to see a single useful post here!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> I am glad you agree!


And why wouldn't I :roll:


----------



## jammyd

If this was a post which posted information and was useful, I am sure it would have ended a long time ago...


----------



## mickotoole

jammyd said:


> If this was a post which posted information and was useful, I am sure it would have ended a long time ago...


Hey JammyD, I'd love to know how many of your posts are on this topic!!!

By the way when do I get my prize?


----------



## jammyd

mickotoole said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this was a post which posted information and was useful, I am sure it would have ended a long time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JammyD, I'd love to know how many of your posts are on this topic!!!
> 
> By the way when do I get my prize?
Click to expand...

84 after this post 

you never get a prize!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> mickotoole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this was a post which posted information and was useful, I am sure it would have ended a long time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JammyD, I'd love to know how many of your posts are on this topic!!!
> 
> By the way when do I get my prize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 84 after this post
> 
> you never get a prize!
Click to expand...

Correct! Because I got it :twisted:


----------



## ELLIOTT

oops i posted again ! hope people find this useful.


----------



## A3DFU

ELLIOTT said:


> oops i posted again ! hope people find this useful.


Immensely


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops i posted again ! hope people find this useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Immensely
Click to expand...

I dont... :evil: I was letting Dani win


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops i posted again ! hope people find this useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Immensely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont... :evil: I was letting Dani win
Click to expand...

Thank you :-*

I've won [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] but what is it I've won? :roll:


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> I've won [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] but what is it I've won? :roll:


The admiration of your fellow off topic'ers


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've won [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] but what is it I've won? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The admiration of your fellow off topic'ers
Click to expand...

For carrying on, and on, and on, and ,,,, That's me


----------



## Philly87

wow, what a pointless topic...

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Oi!! you are spoiling my prize


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> Oi!! you are spoiling my prize


no one is spoiling your prize


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!! you are spoiling my prize
> 
> 
> 
> no one is spoiling your prize
Click to expand...

Oh, that's good then


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!! you are spoiling my prize
> 
> 
> 
> no one is spoiling your prize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that's good then
Click to expand...

I am looking after it for you


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one is spoiling your prize
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's good then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking after it for you
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Roadhog

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

I hate to see a Lady Cry [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Please forgive me....For being a naughty boy [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> I hate to see a Lady Cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Please forgive me....For being a naughty boy [smiley=whip.gif]


I can't forgive you Pete, no chance! Sorry
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to see a Lady Cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Please forgive me....For being a naughty boy [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I can't forgive you Pete, no chance! Sorry
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

OK.............I aint bothered..................... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to see a Lady Cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Please forgive me....For being a naughty boy [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I can't forgive you Pete, no chance! Sorry
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.............I aint bothered..................... [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks Pete :-*


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> Thanks Pete :-*


you nearly won then...


----------



## Roadhog

Nearly,but not quite...........................


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pete :-*
> 
> 
> 
> you nearly won then...
Click to expand...




Roadhog said:


> Nearly,but not quite...........................


I love you both [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Don't share, you will have to choose


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Don't share, you will have to choose


Why? :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't share, you will have to choose
> 
> 
> 
> Why? :roll:
Click to expand...

Because I asked you 2.................. :-*


----------



## ELLIOTT

If you asked me would that make it 3?


----------



## jammyd

I am confused :x `


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't share, you will have to choose
> 
> 
> 
> Why? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I asked you 2.................. :-*
Click to expand...

How could I resist, Pete [smiley=iloveyou.gif]



jammyd said:


> I am confused :x `


Me too :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> I am confused :x `


That makes 3 of us............................ :?


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused :x `
> 
> 
> 
> That makes 3 of us............................ :?
Click to expand...

Now what? :roll:


----------



## junkie

Now what i hear you say, well.

I WIN whoooooo hoooooo


----------



## A3DFU

Hmmmm, is that so? :roll:

Anyway, Happy Easter all


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> Hmmmm, is that so? :roll:
> 
> Anyway, Happy Easter all


Happy Easter


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:



> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, is that so? :roll:
> 
> Anyway, Happy Easter all
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter
Click to expand...

And the same to you :-*


----------



## jammyd

Thank you Dani


----------



## A3DFU

Don't cease to mention it


----------



## Roadhog

Dani, just give up & let me win somthing for once..............PLEASE................


----------



## jammyd

Roadhog said:


> Dani, just give up & let me win somthing for once..............PLEASE................


Go on then you win!


----------



## A3DFU

Yes you win, Pete


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, just give up & let me win somthing for once..............PLEASE................
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then you win!
Click to expand...




A3DFU said:


> Yes you win, Pete


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Thankyou,Thankyou.

Im going out to celebrate to-night.......


----------



## spumanti

it's not won yet, mate! :lol:

sorry, hope i didn't make u [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, how unfair Spumanti. I was going to let Pete celebrate [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Oh, how unfair Spumanti. I was going to let Pete celebrate [smiley=cheers.gif]


Not to worry Dani. As a protest we should not buy anymore Danish Bacon or Pastries,also I will never
drink Spumanti again............as it will always remind me :evil: .......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how unfair Spumanti. I was going to let Pete celebrate [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry Dani. As a protest we should not buy anymore Danish Bacon or Pastries,also *I will never
> drink Spumanti* again............as it will always remind me :evil: .......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I agree Pete!! Let us go for Italian Fizz then instead :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

Thanks for your support Dani..................  Your a star *


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Thanks for your support Dani..................  Your a star *


I know Pete, I love you too :-*


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support Dani..................  Your a star *
> 
> 
> 
> I know Pete, I love you too :-*
Click to expand...

Doe's that mean I win then..........


----------



## spumanti

Naaah...

This thread just needed a little kick to get itself started again :twisted:

Fun game, this :mrgreen: 
(anyway... don't despair, i'll most likely forget to post here again!)


----------



## A3DFU

Well I would have let you win Pete but then Spumanti has different ideas :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Well I would have let you win Pete but then Spumanti has different ideas :roll:


Thanks Dani, at least you tried................... :-*


----------



## Roadhog

spumanti said:


> Naaah...
> 
> This thread just needed a little kick to get itself started again :twisted:
> 
> Fun game, this :mrgreen:
> (anyway... don't despair, i'll most likely forget to post here again!)


Spumanti, have just read the Rule [smiley=book2.gif] 

and according to Section 3, Paragraph 4,Page 97. The Competition is only for UK reidents, so it would appear
your post is Null&Void....................... 

HappyTTing my Danish friend.............. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Spumanti, have just read the Rule [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> and according to Section 3, Paragraph 4,Page 97. The Competition is only for UK reidents, so it would appear
> your post is Null&Void.......................
> 
> HappyTTing my Danish friend.............. :wink:


Pete, you forgot about Rule 9, section 2, paragraph 5ii, page 1165
The exception to all rules mentioned abobe is that
*THERE IS NO RULE*
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spumanti, have just read the Rule [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> and according to Section 3, Paragraph 4,Page 97. The Competition is only for UK reidents, so it would appear
> your post is Null&Void.......................
> 
> HappyTTing my Danish friend.............. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete, you forgot about Rule 9, section 2, paragraph 5ii, page 1165
> The exception to all rules mentioned abobe is that
> *THERE IS NO RULE*
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nah, its evident you have the 2008 Rule [smiley=book2.gif]

There have been certain amendments made, in the April 1st-2009 Rule [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> There have been certain amendments made, in the April 1st-2009 Rule [smiley=book2.gif]


April, 1st hey?
That would be rule 11.35, paragraph 67 i

*Only I can win* 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been certain amendments made, in the April 1st-2009 Rule [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April, 1st hey?
> That would be rule 11.35, paragraph 67 i
> 
> *Only I can win*
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Sorry, but your interpretation of Rule 11.35,Paragraph 67 i , Is incorrect
I would suggest you seek Legal Avise, if you wish to pursue this matter further.


----------



## spumanti

Roadhog said:


> Sorry, but your interpretation of Rule 11.35,Paragraph 67 i , Is incorrect
> I would suggest you seek Legal Avise, if you wish to pursue this matter further.


Rule 11.35,Paragraph 67 i ...

Are you sure sir?

That rule states: *No officer with false teeth should attempt oral sex in zero gravity*

Are you sure that's what you meant??? :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

spumanti said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your interpretation of Rule 11.35,Paragraph 67 i , Is incorrect
> I would suggest you seek Legal Avise, if you wish to pursue this matter further.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 11.35,Paragraph 67 i ...
> 
> Are you sure sir?
> 
> That rule states: *No officer with false teeth should attempt oral sex in zero gravity*
> 
> Are you sure that's what you meant??? :roll:
Click to expand...

If you are reading the "Last Post Rule [smiley=book2.gif] " my interpretation is correct.................Sir

Have you by mistake, picked up the "Sky Diver Rule [smiley=book2.gif] " and got confused ??............... :roll:


----------



## jammyd

I am bored of all of this, I am going to say I have won...

Topic LOCKED!"!"!"!"!

Night night


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> I am bored of all of this, I am going to say I have won...
> 
> Topic LOCKED!"!"!"!"!
> 
> Night night


You cannot do that :twisted: YOU MUDERATOR :evil:


----------



## jammyd

Oh ok, just for you sweetie pie :-*


----------



## A3DFU

And I bet you thought I'd given up ,,,,, but then I just had a day out at the (TTOC Committee) races :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> And I bet you thought I'd given up ,,,,, but then I just had a day out at the (TTOC Committee) races :lol: :lol: :lol:


Never entered my mind....................


----------



## jammyd

I am leaving you too it for a while... got a little bored of this post now


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> I am leaving you too it for a while... got a little bored of this post now


No problem, I understand......................... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> I am leaving you too it for a while... got a little bored of this post now


I don't believe it 

How can you find top conversation boring [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaving you too it for a while... got a little bored of this post now
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it
> 
> How can you find top conversation boring [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

My thoughts 2 Dani................................. :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you find top conversation boring [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts 2 Dani................................. :-*
Click to expand...

We agree [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you find top conversation boring [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts 2 Dani................................. :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Looks like its just me & you then.................


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> Looks like its just me & you then.................


Well that's o.k. We can have our very own "old fogies' club"


----------



## junkie

In the left corner we have junkie

In the right we have all the losers.

He takes them all on, gives them a chuck norris roundhouse kick.

The end junkie is the winner.


----------



## mcmoody

8)


----------



## Roadhog

:roll: :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Squirrel Nuts


----------



## Roadhog

ELLIOTT said:


> Squirrel Nuts


Cadburys Fruit & Nut............ :roll:


----------



## Philly87

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella

A cricket bat with roots is just a tree!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Ant without dec is just as annoying


----------



## ChadW

Have killed a few threads in my time....so here goes.....


----------



## A3DFU

ChadW said:


> Have killed a few threads in my time....so here goes.....


What goes where? :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella

A3DFU said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have killed a few threads in my time....so here goes.....
> 
> 
> 
> What goes where? :roll:
Click to expand...

Still waiting ! :roll:


----------



## ChadW

...nothing....


----------



## A3DFU

ChadW said:


> ...nothing....


But nothing can't go :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

but something can?


----------



## A3DFU

That would be something positive


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> That would be something positive


Or negative..................


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be something positive
> 
> 
> 
> Or negative..................
Click to expand...

This could be argued? :wink:


----------



## ChadW

In full then...so here goes nothing.....


----------



## A3DFU

ChadW said:


> In full then...so here goes nothing.....


But nothing goes? Where to? :roll:


----------



## ChadW

Everlasting nothingness I guess.


----------



## A3DFU

Is that a light year and a stone's throw away? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Still here


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Still here


Brilliant [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Welcome back, Andy. And see you Sunday


----------



## stef030

im back I win 
a clear thought is like a poke in the eye

bloody useless


----------



## GreekTT

I can't believe you are still playing this game!!!


----------



## mcmoody

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

GreekTT said:


> I can't believe you are still playing this game!!!


Neither can I :roll:


----------



## boingti

any room for one more 
oh, and I win


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome boingti  And congratulations on your win 8)


----------



## Roadhog

A3DFU said:


> Welcome boingti  And congratulations on your win 8)


The Rule [smiley=book2.gif] says :- Last Post Wins


----------



## ELLIOTT

Shameless post count bump [smiley=skull.gif] plus im winning!


----------



## bigsyd

Boo


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome boingti  And congratulations on your win 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The Rule [smiley=book2.gif] says :- Last Post Wins
Click to expand...

What's your point Pete :wink:



bigsyd said:


> Boo


You've now frightened me


----------



## stef030

Im still back,

I win,end it now
cheers


----------



## A3DFU

stef030 said:


> Im still back,
> 
> I win,end it now
> cheers


We'llhave to ask one of the mods to do it. But be careful, one of them is playing this game too :roll:


----------



## ZTG TT

A3DFU said:


> Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
> tut - tut :roll:


I have .... (page 209 March 2007) [smiley=book2.gif] :roll:


----------



## stef030

shameless


----------



## A3DFU

ZTG TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
> tut - tut :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have .... (page 209 March 2007) [smiley=book2.gif] :roll:
Click to expand...

Did I ever ask you this? Oh dear, Alzheimer's is here


----------



## stef030

alzhiemer what

hello

twenty past cabbage

I lost,no no no

I win yeeeeeee haaaawwwwwww


----------



## A3DFU

stef030 said:


> alzhiemer what
> 
> hello
> 
> twenty past cabbage


You an Alzheimer too


----------



## T7 BNW

have i ever mentioned that i hate this dam post?


----------



## VSPURS

So how does this work? Lol! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

T7 BNW said:


> have i ever mentioned that i hate this dam post?


Never Ben. You always told me you love this game :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:



VSPURS said:


> So how does this work? Lol! :lol:


You just keep on asking :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> have i ever mentioned that i hate this dam post?
> 
> 
> 
> Never Ben. You always told me you love this game :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does this work? Lol! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep on asking :twisted:
Click to expand...

So how does this work? Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep on asking :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does this work? Lol!
Click to expand...

I think you need to ask Steve :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep on asking :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does this work? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to ask Steve :roll:
Click to expand...

Who do I ask?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does this work? Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to ask Steve :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do I ask?
Click to expand...

My mistake! It should have read:
I think you need to ask, Steve or:
Steve, I think you need to ask.

So just ask :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

How many times does the earth rotate in a single year?

There you go, I've asked!

:roll:


----------



## ZTG TT

A3DFU said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you have posted without first reading all pages?
> tut - tut :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have .... (page 209 March 2007) [smiley=book2.gif] :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I ever ask you this? Oh dear, Alzheimer's is here
Click to expand...

 [smiley=book2.gif] No Dotti

No not you're Dotti .. :roll: ... it was Dotti you were asking


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> How many times does the earth rotate in a single year?
> 
> There you go, I've asked!
> 
> :roll:


Hmmm, what a difficult question to ask. I need to consult an expert on that :wink: :lol: :lol:



ZTG TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have .... (page 209 March 2007) [smiley=book2.gif] :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever ask you this? Oh dear, Alzheimer's is here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif] No Dotti
> 
> No not you're Dotti .. :roll: ... it was Dotti you were asking
Click to expand...

Well, I would need to change the colour of my car if I was Dotti


----------



## VSPURS

Cars today put out a lot of pollution, and use up fossil fuels. Predictions are that hydrogen cars with combination of solar and electricity source, are the future of transportation. Device that is the size of microwave oven may be all you need to fuel your car in the future. Using small device, hydrogen can be easily and cleanly extracted from water and power family car for up to 150 kilometers.


----------



## A3DFU

What about a "beam me up, Scotty" device, Steve? 
I guess one day we'll be getting there when more and more people realise that thoughts are energy and we have the power within us to achieve more than we currently think we can


----------



## hanzo

is there something in the guitar case?


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Hanzo,
welcome to the madhouse


----------



## VSPURS

Moving house in 6 days!


----------



## stef030

lets get back to alziemers I think
what were we talking about

oh yes
back in 44 when I was fighting the japs in borneo
was REAR GUNNER ON A CAMEL up killimanjarro
its where I got the old war wound,moving shrapnel in the leg
and

hello,whats going on
sod this for a game of cricket
10-4
I am going out to wash and polish me camel

ooppppsss 
sorry 
ttr


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Moving house in 6 days!


Well I think I've moved a house today. At least it felt like it: digging over a 4 square meter patch in my garden took 6 hours!!! My house is built on ex RAF land and digging out part of house walls is the easy bit. I also live in an area with a lot of clay so the clay doesn't want to let go of the broken up runway and bricks!!!

At least I got some clay out of my garden to make a nice wine jug and wine tumblers 



stef030 said:


> back in 44 when I was fighting the japs in borneo


Are you trying to beat Roadhog Pete agewise? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

[smiley=bomb.gif]

Tossers.


----------



## VSPURS

Can anyone tell me who made the following statement:

_It will be bigger, better and more fun than ever._

Anyone?


----------



## rustyintegrale

VSPURS said:


> Can anyone tell me who made the following statement:
> 
> _It will be bigger, better and more fun than ever._
> 
> Anyone?


I did, f*****shopper...


----------



## jammyd

Shall I lock this now then?


----------



## Roadhog

jammyd said:


> Shall I lock this now then?


Don't you dare..........unless you fancy being.............. [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## jammyd

Roadhog said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I lock this now then?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you dare..........unless you fancy being.............. [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]
Click to expand...

I am already an [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> [smiley=bomb.gif]
> Tossers.


I couldn't agree more Rich!

They should have removed all the broken up runway and houses before putting only sub soil in the gardens!!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> I am already an [smiley=wings.gif]


If you are, Paul, will you please help with all the digging :-*


----------



## VSPURS

Max Neukirchner has just broken his leg!

:?


----------



## stef030

spies is the mutts nuts
and haga is the samuri of slide


----------



## VSPURS

stef030 said:


> spies is the mutts nuts
> and haga is the samuri of slide


But no-one gets close to the legend that is *Valentino*!


----------



## Roadhog

VSPURS said:


> stef030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spies is the mutts nuts
> and haga is the samuri of slide
> 
> 
> 
> But no-one gets close to the legend that is *Valentino*!
Click to expand...

Rudolph............??


----------



## A3DFU

Roadhog said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stef030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> spies is the mutts nuts
> and haga is the samuri of slide
> 
> 
> 
> But no-one gets close to the legend that is *Valentino*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rudolph............??
Click to expand...

Naaaa
[shakes head]


----------



## VSPURS

They don't have the same nose!

:roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Twin turbo?


----------



## A3DFU

it's still going then :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Aston Martin Lagonda!


----------



## A3DFU

As fast as that :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

Dick Turpin............................................


----------



## A3DFU

Hey Pete, you are still here 

Are you coming to EvenTT09?


----------



## VSPURS

You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!


----------



## L80NTT

Morning


----------



## VSPURS

So how many cars will attend EvenTT09 this year then?

Closest guess wins!


----------



## A3DFU

125


----------



## VSPURS

How many have there been in the last few years?


----------



## A3DFU

I believe that there were 160 last year. But this was of course a combined EvenTT and TTrack day and as such attracted both types of clientele.

I am really thinking maybe 150 cars this year, so my initial 125 is extremely conservative


----------



## L80NTT

I dont belive you.


----------



## A3DFU

what is it you don't believe? :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

My guess is 120 TT's with a few other cars aswell.

Can't wait!

Question:

How many switch back corners make up the stelvio pass?


----------



## L80NTT

48


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> 48


Nonsense! There are almost more Committee members and Reps than that!

So make sure you'll come to the AGM on 18th July. See you there 8)


----------



## L80NTT

A3DFU said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense! There are almost more Committee members and Reps than that!
> 
> So make sure you'll come to the AGM on 18th July. See you there 8)
Click to expand...

Its my first one looking forward to it A3DFU.


----------



## L80NTT

You going vspurs?


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> You going vspurs?


Going:

on the Italian Trip?

Yes

To EvenTT09?

Yes

The AGM?

Probably


----------



## L80NTT

Good


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Good


No worries!


----------



## L80NTT

Nar none what so ever


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense! There are almost more Committee members and Reps than that!
> 
> So make sure you'll come to the AGM on 18th July. See you there 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its my first one looking forward to it A3DFU.
Click to expand...

You can look fw to meet loads of, nice, like minded people there 

Oh, and for me it is my 8th annual meet 8)


----------



## VSPURS

8th! Wow thats good!

Who's the longest standing active member then?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Who's the longest standing active member then?


That must be Jampott, Head-Ed, Kevin and the likes.

I only joined ttf in December 2000 but it was already going a bit then


----------



## A3DFU

ps, the "joined date" under the avatar is wrong. You will see this date for many people. What had happeend in 2002 was that the TTF was hijacked. It was then closed down by Jae (we were all lost without the forum at the time) and when all was sorted we were all re-joined in May 2002 hence you'll see many of us "joined" in May 2002


----------



## VSPURS

Cool!


----------



## L80NTT

There are some silly people out there wanting to hack the TTF! What would be the point of that :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> There are some silly people out there wanting to hack the TTF! What would be the point of that :roll:


Absolutely :evil:

In the past there were two times when the TTF experienced problems: once in April/May 2002 as I mentioned above.
Then there was another episode in 2004 if I remember rightly but not as bad as in 2002.


----------



## L80NTT

Im happy to hear we hav'nt had that in a while Dani


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Im happy to hear we hav'nt had that in a while Dani


Yes! Me too!

It was awful: when there was no TTF for 1 or 2 weeks in 2002 we had to e-mail each other just to keep in touch  
I remember feeling quite lost at the time :roll: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

It's difficult to get lost nowadays with satnav!


----------



## L80NTT

Well depends on what sat nav you have really i tried the 1 on my n96 yesterday & it was shocking! I kept typing in where i wanted to go eventually it told me a had to pay 59.99 for the year!! When i used it a month earlier it was telling me to do a right after a had past the right turn? :?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> It's difficult to get lost nowadays with satnav!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Believe me, we were at the time :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

Anything else we should know about the oc dani?


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Anything else we should know about the oc dani?


A piece of string is half, twice its length!


----------



## L80NTT

VSPURS said:


> A piece of string is half, twice its length!


 from one side to the other! Thats o.k though ive got plenty of time to read so lets say if you could write i short story from begining to the present day say 10 page's long dani of the oc & you could start with who the founder was & how it all came about that would great.


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> A piece of string is half, twice its length!
> 
> 
> 
> from one side to the other! Thats o.k though ive got plenty of time to read so lets say if you could write i short story from begining to the present day say 10 page's long dani of the oc & you could start with who the founder was & how it all came about that would great.
Click to expand...

10 pages only?
I won't even consider starting anything under 100 pages :roll: 
But here are a few things:

Well, I remember the first chairman was Russell (and I forgot the name of his wife). 
The old TTOC "magazine" were loose sheets of A4 printed single side stapled together in one corner.
KevinST was TTF moderator together with KevinP and Clived.
Thorney left the TTOC and TTF and worked for AmD (don't know if he still does)
Graham (Love_iTT) left the TTF twice because of, forum villan, Vlastan.
Vlastan's (in-)famous thread about an*l s£x, which run for more than 6 months got lost in 2002 when the forum was hijacked. He was banned twice (but not because if _that_ thread)


----------



## L80NTT

Thats 10 sentence's dani :? Take it you wont be writing a book on the oc then.  Have you got any of the old magazines with a stapple in the corner? were they in colour :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Have you got any of the old magazines with a stapple in the corner? were they in colour :lol:


The first ones were black 'n' white then changed to colour.
And no, I have thrown them away recently when I tidied up my office :?

As for book? Well, I am planning to write a book on how to care for your back and how to recover from back problems as I have helped so many people to do just that  
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... _care.html


----------



## L80NTT

Ill let you know when i hurt my back then dani. thanks


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Ill let you know when i hurt my back then dani. thanks


If!! You should say "if" otherwise you are already planning to hurt it :wink:


----------



## L80NTT

Well dani in my line of work its a case of when it gets abit more serious. Knees too


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Well dani in my line of work its a case of when it gets abit more serious. Knees too


I sort knees as well as backs, necks, elbows, shoulders etc.

I'm fetching my diary to make an appointment with you now :roll:

But seriously, please don't wait too long to do something for your health; unfortunately some people wait until they are days away from surgery. I have still helped those people avoid surgery but it is better (and easier for me) if I see clients before they get to this state.

I have just taken one a fireofficer who has probably one of the worst prolapses I've known (apart from a 20 year old with a double prolaps some years ago). This fireofficer is a long standing friend which makes my work even harder as I have told him he doesn't need surgery even though he's scheduled for one :?


----------



## L80NTT

Does'nt sound good! No need for the diary ill be fine dont you worry. The magazine looking good just had through the post


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Does'nt sound good! No need for the diary ill be fine dont you worry. The magazine looking good just had through the post


Not had mine yet!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does'nt sound good! No need for the diary ill be fine dont you worry. The magazine looking good just had through the post
> 
> 
> 
> Not had mine yet!
Click to expand...

I've stuffed yours (in the envelope); it should be with you soon!


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Does'nt sound good! No need for the diary ill be fine dont you worry. The magazine looking good just had through the post


You are right! But within 10 days of training with me that clients is already feeling better 8)

I'm glad you like the mag


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does'nt sound good! No need for the diary ill be fine dont you worry. The magazine looking good just had through the post
> 
> 
> 
> Not had mine yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've stuffed yours (in the envelope); it should be with you soon!
Click to expand...

Great! Thanks!


----------



## L80NTT

Yeah think im going to put the double page of yellow [aka andy] on the wall :wink: Dont suppose you know when im going to get a rep for northampton do you dani?


----------



## VSPURS

Just got home to find mine waiting for me! Thanks!


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Yeah think im going to put the double page of yellow [aka andy] on the wall :wink: Dont suppose you know when im going to get a rep for northampton do you dani?


I'm glad you like the interview with Andy YELLOW: I had loads of fun doing and writing it 

As for Northampton Rep: how about you becoming one?  Alternatively you can always join my meet 8) 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=144608



VSPURS said:


> Just got home to find mine waiting for me! Thanks!


Enjoy reading it


----------



## L80NTT

A3DFU said:


> As for Northampton Rep: how about you becoming one?


  Hmmm who do i talk to nick?


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Northampton Rep: how about you becoming one?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm who do i talk to nick?
Click to expand...

Thats right! It is Nick = Nem you want to talk to about becoming a Rep


----------



## L80NTT

O.k ill send him a pm


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> O.k ill send him a pm


Wow, yse!!! Well done and, again, welcome to the club  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

Mentioned it but not much of a response :?


----------



## L80NTT

Mentioned it but not much of a response :?


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Mentioned it but not much of a response :?


We are just having a committee chat and I'm just asking Nick why you've not heard


----------



## L80NTT

Lovely


----------



## stef030

this is still going, :lol: :lol: :lol:

and seven of nine is still as hot as hell [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

hubba hubba hubba


----------



## VSPURS

stef030 said:


> this is still going, :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and seven of nine is still as hot as hell [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> hubba hubba hubba


I thought it was you!

:roll:


----------



## stef030

yep your right   

and back for a week and a bit before zandvoort


----------



## VSPURS

I'm hoping for Wed!

Can't wait!


----------



## L80NTT

Dam you! thought i had this in the bag it went 3 pages down


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Dam you! thought i had this in the bag it went 3 pages down


Sorry!

Weds isn't happening either!


----------



## L80NTT

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam you! thought i had this in the bag it went 3 pages down
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Weds isn't happening either!
Click to expand...

No need for sorrys! Its o.k


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam you! thought i had this in the bag it went 3 pages down
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Weds isn't happening either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for sorrys! Its o.k
Click to expand...

No worries!


----------



## L80NTT

None what so ever


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> None what so ever


You going on the 19th?

I'm looking forward to seeing you car!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> You going on the 19th?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you car!


Of course I am! Actually, I am going on the 18th 

Oh, and you can celebrate my little grandson with me who is 3 days "old" today


----------



## L80NTT

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> None what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> You going on the 19th?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you car!
Click to expand...

Im there buddy! Cant make AGM though :? You better be buying some raffle tickets from me aswel?! Pick up the car thurs or friday. Been having alot grief with it wont bore you with the details though.


----------



## X4RCN

You lot are kidding this was going on when i was last on here and that was ages ago....................... :mrgreen:

karen


----------



## A3DFU

X4RCN said:


> You lot are kidding this was going on when i was last on here and that was ages ago....................... :mrgreen:
> 
> karen


You just need to be on here more often, Karen :wink:


----------



## L80NTT

Yes i agree


----------



## VSPURS

You need to change your Avatar!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> You need to change your Avatar!


And the signature :wink:

Welcome to the Rep house, Leon


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your Avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the signature :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the Rep house, Leon
Click to expand...

Yeah, forgot that one!


----------



## X4RCN

A3DFU said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lot are kidding this was going on when i was last on here and that was ages ago....................... :mrgreen:
> 
> karen
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to be on here more often, Karen :wink:
Click to expand...

I know!! lol


----------



## X4RCN

VSPURS said:


> You need to change your Avatar!


Thanks!!!!! What you saying??? You know how to NOT make someones day don't you...............
I guess some would say it's better than looking at a engine bay :lol: :mrgreen:

Karen


----------



## L80NTT

I sure do! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## VSPURS

You coming to Audi's in the Park?


----------



## L80NTT

possibly


----------



## VSPURS

:?:


----------



## L80NTT

Yep its certainly one of those one's im affraid. Have to see nearer to the time. Take it your going with your instrument of death. How many from your end are going?


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Yep its certainly one of those one's im affraid. Have to see nearer to the time. Take it your going with your instrument of death. How many from your end are going?


I'm hoping quite a few!

My car is back at JBS on the 5th so fingers crossed I'm not in a situation where I don't get it back by the Sunday!

We'll see!

:roll:


----------



## L80NTT

:roll: Yeah mines in first week of august. Having a few paint issues with the respray i had & also appears that my front bumper isnt correctly insalled. Needs a few minor adjustments. Also appears that there are two paint dribbles on the side of my spoiler & a very fine one on the door. This lack of workmanship & poor communication levels will not be tollerated. Especially after paying cash for these works to be carried out. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> :roll: Yeah mines in first week of august. Having a few paint issues with the respray i had & also appears that my front bumper isnt correctly insalled. Needs a few minor adjustments. Also appears that there are two paint dribbles on the side of my spoiler & a very fine one on the door. This lack of workmanship & poor communication levels will not be tollerated. Especially after paying cash for these works to be carried out. :wink:


To be fair though, the colour is fantastic. I'd be the same though! Its got to be right!


----------



## L80NTT

Thats it


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Thats it


Are you happy with the colour?


----------



## L80NTT

Love the colour 8)


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Love the colour 8)


Where did you get it from? I dont mean the paint, I mean the colour code etc? What did you see it on that made you get it?


----------



## Philly87

X4RCN said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your Avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!! What you saying??? You know how to NOT make someones day don't you...............
> I guess some would say it's better than looking at a engine bay :lol: :mrgreen:
> 
> Karen
Click to expand...

some people like their engine bays a bit too much!


----------



## L80NTT

There once was a man called dave that sprayed his girlfriends A3 that colour mk1 A3 that is & the man called dave was the same man that sprayed mine. I really liked it so much i asked for mine to be done the same colour. Not only that ive only seen 2 others like this. It was a toss up between white & grey. Grey was defintly the one for me. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Philly87 said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your Avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!! What you saying??? You know how to NOT make someones day don't you...............
> I guess some would say it's better than looking at a engine bay :lol: :mrgreen:
> 
> Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people like their engine bays a bit too much!
Click to expand...

I was on about Leon as his car has changed so much!


----------



## L80NTT

Yes thats correct.


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Yes thats correct.


Lol! :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

Wonder where dani's hiding today.


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Wonder where dani's hiding today.


She joins in later, trying to get the last word! lol! :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

Its normally about about midnight. :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Its normally about about midnight. :lol:


I'd have said a bit earlier!


----------



## L80NTT

Defintly not.


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Defintly not.


We'll see then!

:roll:


----------



## L80NTT

We will indeed. [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> We will indeed. [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


Indeed!

[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

A picture of old.


----------



## VSPURS

How many changes have you had???


----------



## L80NTT

A couple. Its good to have a change once in a while. Never was fond of the rieger bumper after it was fitted always liked the S8 grill though. I think some of these kits spoil the heritage of the cars.


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> A couple. Its good to have a change once in a while. Never was fond of the rieger bumper after it was fitted always liked the S8 grill though. I think some of these kits spoil the heritage of the cars.


Looks good on DAZTTC's though!

I'm all for keeping it standard!


----------



## L80NTT

:lol:

It does yes he has the full kit with extra's. I think if your going to do it you should go all the way like yourself & Daz. The money you pair have poored into them cars is amazing & they look good for it too. 8)


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> :lol:
> 
> It does yes he has the full kit with extra's. I think if your going to do it you should go all the way like yourself & Daz. The money you pair have poored into them cars is amazing & they look good for it too. 8)


Standard is the new Mod!

:lol:


----------



## L80NTT

I cant talk anyway ive got a votex kit going on soon


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Wonder where dani's hiding today.


I was building a round garden tree bench for this coming weekend. I'm having a big BBQ and 6 extra seats will come in handy  
Then I went out to meet a new client ,,,,, and all at my young age, having just had my award notice of state pension :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Have you niticed that a non sensical thread has suddenly turned into a good discussion thread 8)


----------



## VSPURS

I agree we were having a good chat!

You're here before midnight too which means I win the wager with Leon!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can't


----------



## Wallsendmag

believe


----------



## Wallsendmag

this


----------



## Wallsendmag

thread


----------



## Wallsendmag

is


----------



## Wallsendmag

still


----------



## Wallsendmag

running


----------



## CHADTT

still going?


----------



## VSPURS

Lol!


----------



## CHADTT

Was trying to beat Wallsendmag to his last post - Dammit! too slow :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

You've all ruined a perfectly sensible conversation 

Are you coming to ADI, Phil?


----------



## Sparks001

Bump!


----------



## CHADTT

A3DFU said:


> You've all ruined a perfectly sensible conversation
> 
> Are you coming to ADI, Phil?


If you're on about the Castle Coombe one in October, I do hope so.

Just needing to get my cooling fans fixed (both blown at the moment), so the Audis in the park rests on these getting fixed FOC even though out of warranty (month ago). If not will have to fit the NIME PWM fan controller to save replacing them.


----------



## A3DFU

CHADTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've all ruined a perfectly sensible conversation
> 
> Are you coming to ADI, Phil?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on about the Castle Coombe one in October, I do hope so.
> 
> Just needing to get my cooling fans fixed (both blown at the moment), so the Audis in the park rests on these getting fixed FOC even though out of warranty (month ago). If not will have to fit the NIME PWM fan controller to save replacing them.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one I'm talking about  We need a few more people to make up a table, so I hope you'll be there for the awards dinner 

As for warrenty repairs: you could always try my mega lovely franchise: they do all sorts of things FOC 8)


----------



## L80NTT

:roll: Just when i thought id bored you all to the point of no return out pops 2 more.


----------



## VSPURS

Typical huh?


----------



## L80NTT

yep


----------



## jammyd

Can believe you think you will even win this


----------



## L80NTT

yep


----------



## VSPURS

Not the most exciting responses there Leon!


----------



## L80NTT

Well when one has no intresting topic to talk about because the company one is keeping & interacting with have no important facts or useful information about anything relevent what so ever one is going to feel abit restricted with comments & natural flowing social skills with others. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Yep!

Lol!


----------



## L80NTT

Thinking about getting a carbon fiber bonnet. What you reckon?


----------



## VSPURS

I'm watching Spurs v Barcelona but I'm into Carbon Fibre Panels!


----------



## L80NTT

Im not into spurs vs barcelona :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Oh well!

Dr Pepper, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## L80NTT

Gas depending on how much you drink. Teeth corrosion, Also with high sugar levels at this late hour could effect sleep.


----------



## VSPURS

Morning Leon!


----------



## L80NTT

Morning steve


----------



## Redscouse

Dirty Spammers!


----------



## L80NTT

Welcome to the club :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

What do you reckon then Scouse?

Your record at WHL isn't the greatest recently!

1st game of the season it's not the best place for you to be I'm sure!


----------



## L80NTT

That wont work!


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> That wont work![/quotehatEhat won't?


----------



## CHADTT

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wont work![/quotehatEhat won't?
Click to expand...

That quote didn't work :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> What do you reckon then Scouse?
> 
> Your record at WHL isn't the greatest recently!
> 
> 1st game of the season it's not the best place for you to be I'm sure!


Hmmmm im not sure what to think, we are not doing the best in our pre-season friendlies so far, then again we never do really.

Should be a good game mate...... are you going, and if you are..... do you have a spare ticket


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> are you going, and if you are..... do you have a spare ticket


Load available from autometrix for ADI  
[and you lot thought I'd vanished, hey} :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon then Scouse?
> 
> Your record at WHL isn't the greatest recently!
> 
> 1st game of the season it's not the best place for you to be I'm sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm im not sure what to think, we are not doing the best in our pre-season friendlies so far, then again we never do really.
> 
> Should be a good game mate...... are you going, and if you are..... do you have a spare ticket
Click to expand...

I'm away for game mate. I could have got you a ticket if you had let me know!

I'll be watching while on Holiday!

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse

Not good enough Steve! Shockin! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Not good enough Steve! Shockin! :lol:


Sorry!


----------



## L80NTT




----------



## A3DFU

I saw a piece of lime in a bottle before now but how do you drink this? :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> I saw a piece of lime in a bottle before now but how do you drink this? :roll:


Always thought these italian beers were a bit shady!!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a piece of lime in a bottle before now but how do you drink this? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Always thought these italian beers were a bit shady!!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

:lol:

Nice drink that one


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nice drink that one


One of my personal favs Peroni!


----------



## L80NTT

Mine too. Nice drink on the days of hot.


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Mine too. Nice drink on the days of hot.


We've not had a huge amount of them though recently!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too. Nice drink on the days of hot.
> 
> 
> 
> We've not had a huge amount of them though recently!
Click to expand...

Aparently we are in for a heat wave in early August  
I bet it's going to be 20C for a day or two :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

That's just the time I'm going away on me jollies! Sodding typical! :x


----------



## L80NTT

A3DFU said:


> Aparently we are in for a heat wave in early August
> I bet it's going to be 20C for a day or two


Belive that when i see it :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aparently we are in for a heat wave in early August
> I bet it's going to be 20C for a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> Belive that when i see it :roll:
Click to expand...

Me three :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aparently we are in for a heat wave in early August
> I bet it's going to be 20C for a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> Belive that when i see it :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me three :roll:
Click to expand...

First 2 weeks of August will be 40 deg in Turkey the the last 2 weeks in Aug will be 38 deg in Greece and thats all I care about!

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belive that when i see it :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Me three :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First 2 weeks of August will be 40 deg in Turkey the the last 2 weeks in Aug will be 38 deg in Greece and thats all I care about!
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

You got spare baggage allowance :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Maybe 10kg!


----------



## A3DFU

Must go on a diet then


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Must go on a diet then


Less than 2 weeks now, can't wait!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must go on a diet then
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 weeks now, can't wait!
Click to expand...

I can't get down to 10kg in two weeks 

And just in case the e-mails tangle themselves up again: I got your e-mail with report and pictures. All great, Steve


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must go on a diet then
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 weeks now, can't wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get down to 10kg in two weeks
> 
> And just in case the e-mails tangle themselves up again: I got your e-mail with report and pictures. All great, Steve
Click to expand...

Excellent!

Do you think it will make the cut??


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 weeks now, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get down to 10kg in two weeks
> 
> And just in case the e-mails tangle themselves up again: I got your e-mail with report and pictures. All great, Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> Do you think it will make the cut??
Click to expand...

absoluTTely, Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Excellent!

Will I see a final draft?


----------



## L80NTT

Report? what report?


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Report? what report?


Report on the reasons why I should win the last post thread!

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Will I see a final draft?


It is not usual but I can e-mail you it if you want?



VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report? what report?
> 
> 
> 
> Report on the reasons why I should win the last post thread!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, we have now decided who is going to win this thread :roll: :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

By the time you get back off holiday i would have already won :lol: :lol: Because you would of forgot & the thread will be lockt :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

hmmmm, I should have internet access on holiday 8)


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> hmmmm, I should have internet access on holiday 8)


I agree, these iPhone's are amazing!


----------



## L80NTT

Tad expensive dont you think. :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Tad expensive dont you think. :roll:


Not with my deal!


----------



## L80NTT

You will be surprised how big the TTf content is to download on your phone :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> You will be surprised how big the TTf content is to download on your phone :roll:


Unlimited!


----------



## A3DFU

I got a net book, which is quite handy 8)


----------



## L80NTT

Yeah ive got a light weight Dell which is very good & a dongle. Dont think much to them dongles though bit slow for my liking :roll:  By the way dani im just waiting to take a half decent high res picture of myself with car now ill get round to it this weekend.


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Yeah ive got a *light weight* Dell which is very good & a dongle. Dont think much to them dongles though bit slow for my liking :roll:  By the way dani im just waiting to take a half decent high res picture of myself with car now ill get round to it this weekend.


Light weight, hey? Well if you come to my gym I shall make you use some pretty heavy weights :twisted: :lol:

Good on you for taking some pics of you and your motor [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

sure will


----------



## Redscouse

Who's Will? :?


----------



## L80NTT

A very nice chap


----------



## VSPURS

Will You?


----------



## L80NTT

Will i? I think not! Will you?


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Will i? I think not! Will you?


Maybe!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will i? I think not! Will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe!
Click to expand...

You'll have to :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Go on then!

Always like a challenge!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Go on then!
> 
> Always like a challenge!


Talking of challenges , hows the car running?


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then!
> 
> Always like a challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of challenges , hows the car running?
Click to expand...

It goes back for final tuning on Tue!

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then!
> 
> Always like a challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of challenges , hows the car running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes back for final tuning on Tue!
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

For how long ?


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> For how long ?


Tue till Sat!


----------



## L80NTT

Ive missed this place


----------



## VSPURS

Phew it's hot!

133 degrees right now!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Phew it's hot!
> 
> 133 degrees right now!


 :?:


----------



## VSPURS

Gobble Gobble


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> Gobble Gobble


You haveing a good time mate 8)

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gobble Gobble
> 
> 
> 
> You haveing a good time mate 8)
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Weather is great, kids are a nightmare! Why don't they want to just lay around the pool drinking alcohol all day and then get on it in the evening?


----------



## DAZTTC

:lol: :lol: thats next week mate jammy git


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> :lol: :lol: thats next week mate jammy git


I know and I've never wished a weeks holiday away before!


----------



## DAZTTC

[smiley=cheers.gif] have one for me bud 8)


----------



## VSPURS

At least one!


----------



## A3DFU

Where are you Steve?

I've been to bonny Scottland for a week and had nothing but bad weather bar a few hours ,,,,


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Where are you Steve?
> 
> I've been to bonny Scottland for a week and had nothing but bad weather bar a few hours ,,,,


I'm in Turkey at the moment but back early Wed morning before flying out to Kos that afternoon!

Has anyone mentioned that Spurs beat Liverpool 2-1 yesterday!

COYS!



All those cocky scousers giving me grief before the game haven't said a word to me since! Lol!


----------



## L80NTT

Yeah so anyway how is everyone? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Yeah so anyway how is everyone? :roll:


Thanks very well 

Get Nick to sort your Rep signature [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

I'm back on Wed night!

Have you missed me?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I'm back on Wed night!
> 
> Have you missed me?


Course we have! Life was sooo dull without you :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

Yeeeaaaaahhhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :roll:


----------



## DeanTT

I can't believe this is still going!


----------



## L80NTT

I cant belive how many people have said that :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

I can't believe I only have 4 hours left till I get on a coach for the airport!

What's the weather like at home?


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> I can't believe I only have 4 hours left till I get on a coach for the airport!
> 
> What's the weather like at home?


Don't know about home but its not nice in York.


----------



## VSPURS

I'm strangely looking forward to getting home now!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I'm strangely looking forward to getting home now!


Welcome back to the rain :roll:


----------



## Roadhog

What Rain....... :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

The coach? Whats one of those?? Yeah raining here all day & in birmingham where i was working. No good this weather its getting me down. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Pete, where have you been hiding all that time?


----------



## VSPURS

I'm back and despite the weather its good to be home!


----------



## A3DFU

It always is, isn't it? And in addition, the weather is quite good here today [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

Did you have a good time then steve?


----------



## A3DFU

Yeah, did you have a good time Steve?


----------



## VSPURS

Loved it thanks!

Wish I could do it all again especially with so much here to do now.

I can't make Ace on Mon though as still no car! JBS are just putting the finishing touches to it.


----------



## L80NTT

Oh well welcome back :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Oh well welcome back :roll:


Should have the car back in the next few days.


----------



## L80NTT

Thats great stuff! Whats it doing now?


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Thats great stuff! Whats it doing now?


Leon mate, you organising a meet anytime soon or in the next few months then? :roll: :-*


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Thats great stuff! Whats it doing now?


I'm hoping its waiting in a nice warm garage for me to pick it up!


----------



## L80NTT

Redscouse said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great stuff! Whats it doing now?
> 
> 
> 
> Leon mate, you organising a meet anytime soon or in the next few months then? :roll: :-*
Click to expand...

Well paul my little sweetheart im stacked out with work at the moment & doing 7 days a week. Hav'nt you read the ARGH thread?! But when i know ill have some time sure! :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great stuff! Whats it doing now?
> 
> 
> 
> Leon mate, you organising a meet anytime soon or in the next few months then? :roll: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well paul my little sweetheart im stacked out with work at the moment & doing 7 days a week. Hav'nt you read the ARGH thread?! But when i know ill have some time sure! :roll:
Click to expand...

Paul, you coming along tomorrow night!?


----------



## L80NTT

Whats tomorrow night?


----------



## DAZTTC

West mids meet 8)


----------



## L80NTT

Lovely! I might come some time.


----------



## VSPURS

Tonight's as good a time as any!


----------



## L80NTT

Too late now  :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Too late now  :roll:


Its never too late :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse

Leon, yes you should come to a West Mids meet mate, would be good of you to turn up.

When you organise a Northampton meet, ill try and pop along to that one too mate


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Leon, yes you should come to a West Mids meet mate, would be good of you to turn up.
> 
> When you organise a Northampton meet, ill try and pop along to that one too mate


I'll come too!


----------



## Redscouse

Cool........ sounds good. All Leon has to do now..... is....... erm............ well ......... erm........

PULL HIS FINGER OUT! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Where's his finger then?


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Where's his finger then?


No comment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski

[smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

How was the blast round the lakes?


----------



## Charlie

yeay I'm winning 

Charlie


----------



## bobski

Golfstrike said:


> yeay I'm winning
> 
> Charlie


No your not :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Winning what!?


----------



## Charlie

hmm, the post is titled last post wins 

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Oh ok!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Back bacon, sliced avocado and melted brie toasted sandwiches at my place tomorrow if you stop it... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Payney15

So what do you win :?:


----------



## VSPURS

rustyintegrale said:


> Back bacon, sliced avocado and melted brie toasted sandwiches at my place tomorrow if you stop it... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Good offer Rich, but your a bit too far away from me!

I'll keep going I think!


----------



## rustyintegrale

VSPURS said:


> Good offer Rich, but your a bit too far away from me!
> 
> I'll keep going I think!


I'll email you the recipe... :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Nice one!


----------



## rustyintegrale

VSPURS said:


> Nice one!


I need something in return though Mr Rebel... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Vspurs is Rebel


----------



## Payney15

rustyintegrale said:


> Back bacon, sliced avocado and melted brie toasted sandwiches at my place tomorrow if you stop it... :wink:
> 
> Persoanlly I think slices of roasted apple and balsamic vinegar syrup would be better than the avacado in this combo


----------



## VSPURS

Whatever happened to a good old Red and Brown Sauce mix?


----------



## Payney15

Red and mayo or Brown and mayo but never Red and Brown together!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> How was the blast round the lakes?


Brilliant mate, you missed a very good meet and drive around.........


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> How was the blast round the lakes?


Excellent Steve. Shame you couldn't make it


----------



## VSPURS

Know, gutted, it looked typically excellent from a Les organised event!


----------



## Charlie

sweet I'm winning again 

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

Golfstrike said:


> sweet I'm winning again
> 
> Charlie


You wish - just because I'm on hols tomorrow, but

I'll be back :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

Here you going Dani, anywhere nice?


----------



## Charlie

And he's back in the game :lol:

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Golfstrike said:


> And he's back in the game :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Lol!


----------



## Redscouse

I dont get this thread?! :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Here you going Dani, anywhere nice?


Yeah  
I'm going to see my sis in Berlin and we're going to head off to the Baltic Sea for a few days 



Redscouse said:


> I dont get this thread?! :twisted:


You're too young, Red :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Paul, this is one of the best threads on here!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Paul, this is one of the best threads on here!


I dont see the point of it though?

PS - im winning :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, this is one of the best threads on here!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the point of it though?
> 
> PS - im winning :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yes! Game on!


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> I dont see the point of it though?


What's the point in talking :roll: :wink:


----------



## L80NTT

Have you lot finished yet!? Its about time i won already


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Have you lot finished yet!? Its about time i won already


Sky MdnGreats in HD - Die Hard - Any one watching?


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Have you lot finished yet!? Its about time i won already


You wish Leon, you wish :twisted:



VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you lot finished yet!? Its about time i won already
> 
> 
> 
> Sky MdnGreats in HD - Die Hard - Any one watching?
Click to expand...

Narrr. I'm on here 

Must do some packing later tonight ,,,, got early morning flight :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

Good film that got all four


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Good film that got all four


Yippee Kaiyeee! (Or however you spell it!)


----------



## Redscouse

Im touching cloth guys.........


----------



## L80NTT

Yeah i felt like that earlier driving down the m1! Bad times


----------



## VSPURS

That's nice for me to read at 5-30am!

:/


----------



## L80NTT

Paul's expressing himself about his cloth interior


----------



## A3DFU

You lot carry on chatting but remember: I'll win this when I'm back :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

Have a nice time dani


----------



## VSPURS

Now!!


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

No no no no no no no no
ps did you speak to them yet? :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

All for one and one for all!


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> No no no no no no no no
> ps did you speak to them yet? :wink:


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes 

Hev x


----------



## L80NTT

VSPURS said:


> Now!!


Now what?


----------



## bobski

Tra la la laaa
Tra la la la laaa
Tra la la la 
Tra la la la laaa


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now what?
Click to expand...

I was hoping that was the moment that the thread was going to get locked!

Lol!


----------



## L80NTT

:lol: Why would the thread be locked?


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> :lol: Why would the thread be locked?


So i can win

QUICK>>> LOCK IT!!!


----------



## jammyd

ok Thread locked


----------



## L80NTT

:lol:


----------



## Redscouse

:roll:


----------



## bobski

bobski said:


> Tra la la laaa
> Tra la la la laaa
> Tra la la la
> Tra la la la laaa


One banana, two banana
three banana, four.


----------



## L80NTT

What happened to 5


----------



## bobski

bobski said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tra la la laaa
> Tra la la la laaa
> Tra la la la
> Tra la la la laaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One banana, two banana
> three banana, four.
Click to expand...

Four Bananas make a bunch
and so do many more.

:lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Now!


----------



## bobski

bobski said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tra la la laaa
> Tra la la la laaa
> Tra la la la
> Tra la la la laaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One banana, two banana
> three banana, four.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four Bananas make a bunch
> and so do many more.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Four Bananas make a bunch
and so do many more.
Over hill and highway
the banana buggies go.
Comin' on to bring you
The Banana Splits Show

:roll:


----------



## L80NTT




----------



## VSPURS

Boo!


----------



## L80NTT

What you reckon to the new skirts? Its made it go faster :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Looks good!

What's the colour match like?


----------



## L80NTT

Exactly the same! Had them done the same time as the car.


----------



## VSPURS

Very good!

How come you only put them on now?


----------



## L80NTT

Very good indeed!

Not sure? Still got the rear splitter to on too. Might leave it off though.


----------



## DAZTTC

L80NTT said:


>


Looks nice Leon so have they gone on smooth with no ripples ?


----------



## L80NTT

Yes mate had no problem's with them what so ever. Cant see how you would get ripple's to be honest their not exactly thin?!


----------



## VSPURS

Hmmmmmmm . . . . . Ice cream!


----------



## L80NTT

Ben & jerry's!!! Cookies n dough


----------



## Redscouse

Cya in 2 weeks guys, im off to France and Spain, car will be on 20K+ when i returned, not even a year old! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Ive just 60,000 and mine's nearly 10 years old!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Ive just 60,000 and mine's nearly 10 years old!


Obviously not a lover of driving then :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nem

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just 60,000 and mine's nearly 10 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not a lover of driving then :roll: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

It spends quite a lot of it's time sat in Chesterfield I believe


----------



## L80NTT

mine's done 93929 now


----------



## bobski

Thank crunchie if friday


----------



## VSPURS

WHL will be the place to be today!


----------



## bobski

1199


----------



## bobski

1200


----------



## beeyondGTR

I am always last especially in golf..........  :?


----------



## VSPURS

You see the thing is, when it comes to a car that is suitable for family use the TT just isn't it!

I have 3 kids, one of which still has to have a car seat and so the ability to use the car on a regular basis is very limited. For work I take the train as I work in central Birmingham as it's most definately not the most enjoyable drive in and out of town in traffic everyday.

So unfortunately I don't get to drive it all that often but I do everything I can to get to the meets and take it for a blast as often as possible!

Just had to re-insure and tax the car this week too. £190 a year on tax! Whoah! :/

I think I've done about 5000 miles in the last 12 months and yes it's spent a reasonable amount of time off the road for modifying.

It's all good fun though hey? An enjoyable hobby!


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Have a nice time dani


Thank you kindly Leon 

And nice it was!! Sunny and warm! Warm enough to swim in the Baltic Sea 8)

Oh, am I winning now?  :roll:


----------



## jammyd

No


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> No


Is that all? Just "No" 

No, _how nice of you to be back, Dani_


----------



## jammyd

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all? Just "No"
> 
> No, _how nice of you to be back, Dani_
Click to expand...

I was going to lock it, si just thought I would say no.

How was the holiday? :-*


----------



## L80NTT

We dont want to hear anymore of this thread being locked. Some times you know jam i wake up in the morning & the first thing that comes to mind is last post wins so i grab my self a cuppa & log in & there it is im losing again!! Not only that some of its intresting :? Look up there :roll: we've just had steve's life story 

Welcome back dani  No your not winning i am!


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> We dont want to hear anymore of this thread being locked. Some times you know jam i wake up in the morning & the first thing that comes to mind is last post wins so i grab my self a cuppa & log in & there it is im losing again!! Not only that some of its intresting :? Look up there :roll: we've just had steve's life story
> 
> Welcome back dani  No your not winning i am!


Wouldn't exactly say life story, but at least why there isn't many miles on the car!

L80NTT, you coming on the 25th to meet up with Stew?


----------



## L80NTT

Its only 30k less than mine! Mind you its good for its age! Dani's done a fair few i think? Or maybe ive miss read a thread somewhere?! Anyways yeah im game you getting decals?


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Its only 30k less than mine! Mind you its good for its age! Dani's done a fair few i think? Or maybe ive miss read a thread somewhere?! Anyways yeah im game you getting decals?


You're right Leon!! A3DFU has done some 170k all driven by me from it's day of arrival on 26th Sept 2000 

Yammy Paul I forgive you for being rude not welcoming me back :wink: :lol: :lol: Oh, and thanks: hols were great


----------



## L80NTT

Yeah thought so! Have you had many problems with it dani at those miles?


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> 170k all driven by me from it's day of arrival on 26th Sept 2000


She's in as good nick as you... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Yeah thought so! Have you had many problems with it dani at those miles?


No, no problems what-so-ever; she behaves perfectly in every way and still does  
And that's despite many miles on various tracks really testing her to the limit 8)



rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 170k all driven by me from it's day of arrival on 26th Sept 2000
> 
> 
> 
> She's in as good nick as you... :wink:
Click to expand...

We are very much alike: we keep fit and healthy by being active :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

What a women! :wink:

Nice decals rich


----------



## VSPURS

My god, this train journey to work in the morning is dull!

Thank god for the invention of the iPhone!


----------



## L80NTT

Oh well thats the end of that then :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Oh well thats the end of that then :roll:


Two days that took you!

I thought I was really winning then!

:lol:


----------



## L80NTT

Dont be silly :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Dont be silly :lol:


I see you are one of the special few with the opportunity to meet KammyTT on Friday next week!


----------



## L80NTT

Indeed! What time friday & where? Its not during the day is it? Ive gota work all weekend so i wont be out long in affraid.


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Indeed! What time friday & where? Its not during the day is it? Ive gota work all weekend so i wont be out long in affraid.


Between 7-00 and 7-30!

Looks like it will be a good turn out!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well thats the end of that then :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Two days that took you!
> 
> I thought I was really winning then!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Did you two really think you'd win that easily :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Not really! I don't think anyone will win, but to be honest I like that its a chilled thread that has no direction and it gets quite interesting at times!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I like that its a chilled thread that has no direction and it gets quite interesting at times!


Absolutely!! We had some interesting toppict in the past couple of months  
[oh, I don't think anyone will ever "win" either]


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that its a chilled thread that has no direction and it gets quite interesting at times!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!! We had some interesting toppict in the past couple of months
> [oh, I don't think anyone will ever "win" either]
Click to expand...

It's looking like a very good turn out tomorrow night, maybe 20 cars!


----------



## L80NTT

Is that including me?!

Hello dani where have you been hiding?! 

Hope they have a table big enough for us & what about parking? Hav'nt had alook at the food menu yet


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Is that including me?!
> 
> Hello dani where have you been hiding?!
> 
> Hope they have a table big enough for us & what about parking? Hav'nt had alook at the food menu yet


Yes that is including you and no they don't have a table big enough but they said they would sort us out as they can sort 2 tables no problem!

Car park won't be a problem I believe.

I'm quite looking forward to it!


----------



## DAZTTC

I'm quite looking forward to it![/quote]

Me to and dare i say it the weathers looking good to. 8)

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Is that including me?!
> 
> Hello dani where have you been hiding?!
> 
> Hope they have a table big enough for us & what about parking? Hav'nt had alook at the food menu yet


I have had a lot of building work done on my house before I went to Berlin so I spent the last 2 weeks:
jet washing the drive and pation(5 hours!!), cleaning the house top to bottom from builders' dust, painting exterior wood work, painting and papering the entrance hall, Painting the utility, tiling the kitchen. Oh and I also tended to the garden, chopping a mock cherry down (will dig roots out this coming weekend) and cut a magnolia back. And of course I cut the lawn, sorted the veggie patch etc, etc
So all I need to do tomorrow is grouting the kitchen tiles and papering :roll: 
I need a break [smiley=help.gif] Hope the food is good tomorrow!!


----------



## VSPURS

Once you've finished can you pop round mine as my garden could do with a bit of attention?


----------



## A3DFU

That's easy! I much prefer gardening than decorating!!!

And I just remembered why I dislike grouting: it takes forever :? And I think I got some sort of flu on top of it all [smiley=sick2.gif] I hope the Spread Eagle do a nice HOT curry :roll:


----------



## stef030

that cant be right
:? :? :?

if it is
I win


----------



## VSPURS

Chesterfield train station isn't really the best place to be on a Sat afternoon!


----------



## stef030

you wanna try hastings
what a toilet [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Was the toilet good then???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Chesterfield train station isn't really the best place to be on a Sat afternoon!


What are you doing at Chesterfield? I know one of the very best Ten-Pin Bowling alleys there: still wooden lanes and very well kept (oiled) to do spot-hook bowling 8) Yeah [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Oh, and I finished the grouting today! Papering tomorrow :roll:


----------



## Dotti

I can't believe this thread is still going on, how many years has it been now? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

You're showing you age Abi :-*


----------



## VSPURS

I was very pleased with 5-0 yesterday!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> I was very pleased with 5-0 yesterday!


Im very pleased with our 6-1 also


----------



## VSPURS

We are both very pleased then!


----------



## Wallsendmag

0-4 will do nicely for me


----------



## VSPURS

Its all gravy!


----------



## Redscouse

mmmmmmMMMmmmm Bisto!


----------



## VSPURS

Chips and Gravy! Oh yes!


----------



## Redscouse

L
A
S
T

P
O
S
T
.

W
O
O
P
!


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> Let
> All
> See
> The
> 
> People
> Of
> Special
> TTs
> .
> 
> With
> Overly
> Obvious
> Pride
> !


----------



## VSPURS

Good effort, but you have to be up early in the morning to get the first post of the day!


----------



## Redscouse

LOL Dani


----------



## VSPURS

Really looking forward to getting my car back this weekend!

Its nearly finished!

Just the spoiler conversion to go and then there will be virtually nothing that I want to do left!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Really looking forward to getting my car back this weekend!
> 
> Its nearly finished!
> 
> Just the spoiler conversion to go and then there will be virtually nothing that I want to do left!


You going to ADI then ?


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Really looking forward to getting my car back this weekend!
> 
> Its nearly finished!
> 
> Just the spoiler conversion to go and then there will be virtually nothing that I want to do left!


Liar Steve, im sure you will think of something :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to getting my car back this weekend!
> 
> Its nearly finished!
> 
> Just the spoiler conversion to go and then there will be virtually nothing that I want to do left!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar Steve, im sure you will think of something :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes, I've got lots of ideas but not for that car!

Once these final mods are done then thats it for VSPURS.


----------



## Redscouse

I will give you 2K for her Steve? 8) [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> I will give you 2K for her Steve? 8) [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :roll:


I'm not sure that the Mrs will be too pleased about being sold for £2k!

The car on the other hand will need a slightly bigger offer! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

selling are you 

God I'm shot: I done a session with an 8 year old lad today (jumpimg around with him) strengthening his leg muscles for footie. Now I remember why children's fitness is so darn demanding [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

Last :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

Post! :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

wins! 8)


----------



## Redscouse

........ init blud [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Boo!


----------



## A3DFU

hoo


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Come on now Paul, this thread was one that showed great content and imagination. That cant be said for your latest post!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now Paul, this thread was one that showed great content and imagination. That cant be said for your latest post!
Click to expand...

What you want Steve mate?? Some sort of great mathematical sequence in front of you???

This is the last post thread, therefore.... shit or not, i will spam this fecking thread until i win

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S - Fancy going the Breakfast club @ Cosford on Sunday?


----------



## Gav150ttr

What you win? :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

Gav150ttr said:


> What you win? :roll:


Yup,..... go away


----------



## VSPURS

Not sure what's happening this weekend yet!


----------



## A3DFU

I do. I'm going down to Avesbury tomorrow (not far from ADI land) to enjoy what's left of summer :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

I found the summer was very much in full cry in both Turkey and Greece this year, but not really felt it here!


----------



## L80NTT

Im back have you missed me


----------



## DAZTTC

NO :lol:


----------



## L80NTT

Dont lie!


----------



## Redscouse

Where have you been mate, and when are you coming to a West Mids meet...... one on 21st in Redditch


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Where have you been mate, and when are you coming to a West Mids meet...... one on 21st in Redditch


He's been busy organising a Northampton meet!


----------



## L80NTT

Redscouse said:


> Where have you been mate, and when are you coming to a West Mids meet...... one on 21st in Redditch


Had alot going on mate! Everythings been abit crazy in the world & with work etc!
Ill let you know about that one :wink: You coming to my meet then paul?


----------



## VSPURS

Hope you get a few more attending than the Notts meets as Nem doesn't seem to ever get many come along!


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been mate, and when are you coming to a West Mids meet...... one on 21st in Redditch
> 
> 
> 
> Had alot going on mate! Everythings been abit crazy in the world & with work etc!
> Ill let you know about that one :wink: You coming to my meet then paul?
Click to expand...

Cant mate, you have organised it on a night i am working, if i wasnt working i would of come along...... sorry


----------



## harryhead

Still on!


----------



## VSPURS

harryhead said:


> Still on!


Yes!


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Bloody chelski! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> harryhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still on!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...

Sure


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harryhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still on!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure
Click to expand...

No worries!


----------



## Redscouse

Not long til ADI [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Not long til ADI [smiley=book2.gif]


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Redscouse

Yup, should be good


----------



## L80NTT

Im not going  Does'nt my meet look promising for the end of the month. :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Im not going  Does'nt my meet look promising for the end of the month. :lol:


I'm taking it by the :lol: that you've not had a lot of interest!!


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Im not going  Does'nt my meet look promising for the end of the month. :lol:


Change the date and ill be there  8)


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not going  Does'nt my meet look promising for the end of the month. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the date and ill be there  8)
Click to expand...

Switch the venue to Cannock and you'll get at least 5 TT's attending!


----------



## Redscouse

On a serious note Leon, may be worth adding friends onto your PM list, people that live close to you, then once you organise a meet, whether you have spoken to them before or not, send a mass PM out about the meet


----------



## A3DFU

Problem is there is another meet up north/west around that time. But not to worry Leon, when I first started my meets I had only a hand full of peeps attending :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

A3DFU said:


> Problem is there is another meet up north/west around that time. But not to worry Leon, when I first started my meets I had only a hand full of peeps attending :roll:


Problem is Dani, he hasnt got anyone yet........ will be an empty pub indeed :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Redscouse said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is there is another meet up north/west around that time. But not to worry Leon, when I first started my meets I had only a hand full of peeps attending :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is Dani, he hasnt got anyone yet........ will be an empty pub indeed :lol:
Click to expand...

Been there done that


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is there is another meet up north/west around that time. But not to worry Leon, when I first started my meets I had only a hand full of peeps attending :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is Dani, he hasnt got anyone yet........ will be an empty pub indeed :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there done that
Click to expand...

Think we all have; and it's pretty frustrating :? 
[note to self: get organised for x-mas do!]

So, Leon, when is your meet? I shall do my very best to attend 8)


----------



## L80NTT

Its hardly worth the two going dani people might start talking :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Its hardly worth the two going dani people might start talking :lol:


I wouldn't worry Leon. People will always talk :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

Indeed


----------



## A3DFU

So when is your meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> So when is your meet


Mine is on the 14th but not looking good


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is your meet
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is on the 14th but not looking good
Click to expand...

It's this time of year :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is your meet
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is on the 14th but not looking good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's this time of year :roll:
Click to expand...

I hope you are right Dani


----------



## VSPURS

You might get a bit more interest in meets after ADI?!


----------



## A3DFU

We should have a Rep meet then non of us should have an excuse :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

AbsoluTTe is a cracking edition this time!


----------



## A3DFU

I've only seen the articles as proofs so far :? I'll get mine at ADI


----------



## L80NTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is your meet
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is on the 14th but not looking good
Click to expand...

Looking better than mine :lol: mines the 27th had 632 views though but no posts hmmmmmm :?:


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is your meet
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is on the 14th but not looking good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking better than mine :lol: mines the 27th had 632 views though but no posts hmmmmmm :?:
Click to expand...

No posts? Really? Not a single one :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT,

Have you sent a PM to all the local forum members with some info and a link to your thread to give them a bit of encouragement?

I'm sure you'll get a few then!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT,
> 
> Have you sent a PM to all the local forum members with some info and a link to your thread to give them a bit of encouragement?
> 
> I'm sure you'll get a few then!


Perhaps a good starting point would be to ask Andrew = wallsendmag for a list of members in your area? [just a thought]


----------



## Redscouse

Yes Leon mate, best bet is to send a PM around to people in your area. Thing is nothing has happened over your way, well... since ive been in the club anyway, so people may just not bother looking in the Events section as they know nothing will turn up.

As Dani has mentioned, PM Wallsendmag (Andrew) and he might be able to help you with some members in your area, then send out a Mass PM to a few of them. If this meet proves unsuccessful, i will try and make your next one mate, as im working for this one

Paul


----------



## VSPURS

You guys not playing anymore?


----------



## Redscouse

I am, I am, I am, Iam


----------



## VSPURS

That's good!

Did anyone post the winners of all the catagories?

I'd be interested to see them, as I couldn't find them on the Audi Driver website!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> That's good!
> 
> Did anyone post the winners of all the catagories?
> 
> I'd be interested to see them, as I couldn't find them on the Audi Driver website!


Nobody has posted them up yet mate, and im unsure myself :?


----------



## VSPURS

Ok, I'll see what I can find out tomorrow!


----------



## A3DFU

Sally of Autometrix is the girl to ask


----------



## John-H

Is this thread still going?


----------



## Redscouse

John-H said:


> Is this thread still going?


Sure is John


----------



## VSPURS

You'd better believe it! Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Is this thread still going?


Not after I've now won  [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

Won wot?!?! :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Think its this!


----------



## Redscouse

Cumon you Yellows!!!

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

COYS!


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Can you not think of anything to say?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Can you not think of anything to say?


Oh I can, I can 8) 
Like is your car the 1st prize then :roll:



Redscouse said:


> Won wot?!?! :roll:





VSPURS said:


> Think its this!


----------



## Redscouse

I am going away tomorrow night, i will send you a postcard and try and update this thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

I thought I'd let you see the last post early to save waiting. This is it


----------



## VSPURS

No, the last post isn't due until the 26th Jan 2011 at 16:43!

That's what I've been told anyway!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> No, the last post isn't due until the 26th Jan 2011 at 16:43!
> 
> That's what I've been told anyway!


Errrr; and I thought it was the 21st December 2012 :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the last post isn't due until the 26th Jan 2011 at 16:43!
> 
> That's what I've been told anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr; and I thought it was the 21st December 2012 :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm sure its not!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the last post isn't due until the 26th Jan 2011 at 16:43!
> 
> That's what I've been told anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr; and I thought it was the 21st December 2012 :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure its not!
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, consult the old Mayans on timing :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

:? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-* :-| :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

[smiley=stop.gif] 
Thats enough Paul, don't you think?


----------



## Redscouse

Not really Steve no!!


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-* :-| :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


Are they all Mayans?


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Not really Steve no!!


Lol!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is this still going :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> Is this still going :roll:


Yes!


----------



## DAZTTC

is it ?


----------



## London

drove my car 5 miles to the station - sorry, wrong thread and plagiarised into the bargain!


----------



## DAZTTC

London said:


> drove my car 5 miles to the station - sorry, wrong thread and plagiarised into the bargain!


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I drove 6 miles to the station


----------



## DAZTTC

Band wagon. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

DAZTTC said:


> Band wagon. :roll:


No MkIV coach actually


----------



## A3DFU

I can walk to the station ===> in 15 minutes


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> I can walk to the station ===> in 15 minutes


I have a 10 minute walk at the other end


----------



## Redscouse

Bamboozal! :twisted: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Bamboozal! :twisted: [smiley=book2.gif]


So jealous of you two this weekend!

Really can't wait till May!


----------



## A3DFU

I can't wait for my ski holidays :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can I rant on here ?


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> Can I rant on here ?


Rant away!


----------



## Wallsendmag

FNGs think they know everything


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> FNGs think they know everything


Is that it?


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> FNGs think they know everything
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it?
Click to expand...

It isn't the flame roon , my fantasy team is going south with Defoe losing points yesterday :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

You should have picked Darren Bent!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> You should have picked Darren Bent!


Never going to happen while I have breath in my lungs :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have picked Darren Bent!
> 
> 
> 
> Never going to happen while I have breath in my lungs :wink:
Click to expand...

I thought that but had to say it!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have picked Darren Bent!
> 
> 
> 
> Never going to happen while I have breath in my lungs :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that but had to say it!
Click to expand...

How many Gunners would you pick?


----------



## VSPURS

None, Zero, Zip, Nada, Nicht!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Nicht!


Nicht? Warum nicht?


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> None, Zero, Zip, Nada, Nicht!


At last somone that understands :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


Paul, were you playing with your red beach ball on Sat?


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, were you playing with your red beach ball on Sat?
Click to expand...

Ive heard the stories, but not seen what happend due to being away, dont think i wanna see it eithers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eiphos_1830

I WIN


----------



## Redscouse

Eiphos_1830 said:


> I WIN


Yes ok, you win :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

So will Benitez be pushed out soon?

Utd and Ar£^nal to come in the next few weeks!


----------



## X4RCN

COME


----------



## X4RCN

ON


----------



## X4RCN

GUYS!!!


----------



## X4RCN

I WIN!!


----------



## X4RCN

MY


----------



## X4RCN

MOMENT


----------



## X4RCN

OF


----------



## X4RCN

SHEAR


----------



## X4RCN

AND


----------



## X4RCN

UTTER


----------



## X4RCN

BOREDOM!!! :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## X4RCN

BLA BLA BLA!!

KAREN


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Karen,

nice seeing you on here  
So did you read all about how this club came into being, who the oldest serving members/officials etc are? And what mods Steve has done to his car :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

Hello everone!!!!


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Hello everone!!!!


Yellow!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Oy, you! I like Yellow :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse

A3DFU said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy, you! I like Yellow :twisted:
Click to expand...

Ewwwwww i dont :lol: :lol:

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Come on now, we used to have good conversations on this thread!


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi Steve are you well mate ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Come on now, we used to have good conversations on this thread!


That's what I said!

How about: I know I should be down stairs in my gym now doing my own workout but I'm restraining myself in favour of being on here :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Steve are you well mate ?
> 
> DAZ 8)


Yes mate, all good!

Work is manic, which I suppose is a good thing, but just don't get any time for anything else at the moment!

Although saying that, I'm at Stoke Rochford Golf Club right now, about to play in a charity golf day! It's work really though!

You ok I hope? Bit gutted I missed the West Mids meet this week as the banters always good and it's generally a right giggle!

Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve are you well mate ?
> 
> DAZ 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate, all good!
> 
> Work is manic, which I suppose is a good thing, but just don't get any time for anything else at the moment!
> 
> Although saying that, I'm at Stoke Rochford Golf Club right now, about to play in a charity golf day! It's work really though!
> 
> You ok I hope? Bit gutted I missed the West Mids meet this week as the banters always good and it's generally a right giggle!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes mate i am ok you did miss a good meet was a right giggle as you say, Next one should be good if Phil can pull it off see meet thread.

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS

Unfortunately not!


----------



## A3DFU

There is always the meet at the Smoker this coming Friday; all welcome 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691


----------



## L80NTT

Hello all how are you on this fine evening?
Its looking good for my meet tomorrow 9 in total so far hmmm yes quite looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Its looking good for my meet tomorrow 9 in total so far hmmm yes quite looking forward to it


ExcellenTT  Have fun!


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Hello all how are you on this fine evening?
> Its looking good for my meet tomorrow 9 in total so far hmmm yes quite looking forward to it


Have a good meet mate, and take some pics if its in a lite area 

Maybe do a little write up for the mag on your first meet as a Rep, will get straight into the next mag  

Paul


----------



## L80NTT

Do i get payed for it :wink:

Im still waiting for this mathematical sequence paul :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Do i get payed for it :wink:
> 
> Im still waiting for this mathematical sequence paul :lol:


PAID? You aving a laff mate :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I'm getting married in 4 1/2 months as a number of you guys know, and thought it would be good to have a convoy of TT's for my arrival!

What do you guys think?

Good idea or sad loser idea?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> I'm getting married in 4 1/2 months as a number of you guys know, and thought it would be good to have a convoy of TT's for my arrival!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Good idea or sad loser idea?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


That would be AWESOME!!! Do It Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting married in 4 1/2 months as a number of you guys know, and thought it would be good to have a convoy of TT's for my arrival!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Good idea or sad loser idea?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> That would be AWESOME!!! Do It Steve
Click to expand...

Its quite local to you so may need to call on the Tractor!!

(Fastest and best looking Tractor I know!)


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Its quite local to you so may need to call on the Tractor!!
> 
> (Fastest and best looking Tractor I know!)


And dont you know it 

Does that mean id have to clean it :roll: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its quite local to you so may need to call on the Tractor!!
> 
> (Fastest and best looking Tractor I know!)
> 
> 
> 
> And dont you know it
> 
> Does that mean id have to clean it :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Of course!

But its always clean! Its only when you spend time charging around Europe that it gets dirty!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Of course!
> 
> But its always clean! Its only when you spend time charging around Europe that it gets dirty!


This is true!!! 

I think its a good idea mate, get a few others like DAZ and Matt etc... and it will be awesome mate


----------



## L80NTT

VSPURS said:


> I'm getting married in 4 1/2 months as a number of you guys know, and thought it would be good to have a convoy of TT's for my arrival!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Good idea or sad loser idea?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Congrats steve

Sounds like agood idea


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I'm getting married in 4 1/2 months as a number of you guys know, and thought it would be good to have a convoy of TT's for my arrival!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Good idea or sad loser idea?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Good idea, Steve.
There are quite a few on here who've tied the knot and had a "TT-do" 8)


----------



## jim

whos the winner then??????????

Jim.........


----------



## VSPURS

jim said:


> whos the winner then??????????
> 
> Jim.........


You were leading!


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> I'm getting married in 4 1/2 months as a number of you guys know, and thought it would be good to have a convoy of TT's for my arrival!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Good idea or sad loser idea?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Grate idea mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

Yep lovely stuff!!!!
The meet went well 8 of 9 not bad hmmm yes


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Yep lovely stuff!!!!
> The meet went well 8 of 9 not bad hmmm yes


Well done mate!

You finished early though!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wouldn't this be more fun in the flame room ?


----------



## L80NTT

VSPURS said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep lovely stuff!!!!
> The meet went well 8 of 9 not bad hmmm yes
> 
> 
> 
> Well done mate!
> 
> You finished early though!
Click to expand...

Early???


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep lovely stuff!!!!
> The meet went well 8 of 9 not bad hmmm yes
> 
> 
> 
> Well done mate!
> 
> You finished early though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Early???
Click to expand...

Yeh your meets should run til 9-10pm Leon mate


----------



## L80NTT

:?: 
What is this?
I got in at 21.47pm that late enough for you :?: :?: :?:


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> :?:
> What is this?
> I got in at 21.47pm that late enough for you :?: :?: :?:


The West Mids lot are generally still eating and drinking at 10pm to be honest!

I think its the copious amounts of cow slices that mean it takes a while!

Lol!


----------



## DAZTTC

UMMMMM stake


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> UMMMMM stake


Yeah, I missed out on a large portion of rare steak at the last meet!

Just as gutted about that as much as missing the banter to be honest! Lol! :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

The banter is the reason we are still eating at 10pm :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> The banter is the reason we are still eating at 10pm :lol:


Oh yes!

When is the next one???


----------



## Wallsendmag

L80NTT said:


> :?:
> What is this?
> I got in at 21.47pm that late enough for you :?: :?: :?:


Tha AGM/meal was sligfhtly later [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The banter is the reason we are still eating at 10pm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> When is the next one???
Click to expand...

13th Dec.


----------



## A3DFU

Good show Leon 

Are you coming tomorrow then?


----------



## L80NTT

Yeah good 1 :lol:



A3DFU said:


> Good show Leon
> 
> Are you coming tomorrow then?


Other commitments im affraid tomorrow Dani another time maybe


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Yeah good 1 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good show Leon
> 
> Are you coming tomorrow then?
> 
> 
> 
> Other commitments im affraid tomorrow Dani another time maybe
Click to expand...

In that case, would you like to do a little write up about your meet for absoluTTe?


----------



## L80NTT

Funny you should say that dani ive already been speaking to paul about it.


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Funny you should say that dani ive already been speaking to paul about it.


Wonderful!!! See PM


----------



## L80NTT

O.k dani ill see what i can do


----------



## VSPURS

Anyone buying their car anything nice for Xmas this year?


----------



## rustyintegrale

VSPURS said:


> Anyone buying their car anything nice for Xmas this year?


Two weeks off!


----------



## VSPURS

I'm hoping to keep mine wrapped up in the warm over Xmas!

Maybe a few goodies to keep it happy too!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Anyone buying their car anything nice for Xmas this year?


Yup, working on something at the moment


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone buying their car anything nice for Xmas this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, working on something at the moment
Click to expand...

Is it top secret?


----------



## DAZTTC

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone buying their car anything nice for Xmas this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, working on something at the moment
Click to expand...

Got to be the bonnet.


----------



## Redscouse

DAZTTC said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone buying their car anything nice for Xmas this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, working on something at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to be the bonnet.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :wink: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

You having a new bonnet?


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> O.k dani ill see what i can do


Super [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> You having a new bonnet?


Maybe :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You having a new bonnet?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe :twisted:
Click to expand...

What about the bees :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

A3DFU said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You having a new bonnet?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the bees :roll:
Click to expand...

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## John-H

I'm having a Scotch Bonnet :twisted: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> I'm having a Scotch Bonnet :twisted: :wink:


Love 'em. Lady in the pub used to sell a relish made of those...  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a Scotch Bonnet :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Love 'em. Lady in the pub used to sell a relish made of those...  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I relish that idea :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a Scotch Bonnet :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Love 'em. Lady in the pub used to sell a relish made of those...  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I relish that idea :wink:
Click to expand...

Great on my homemade burgers... :wink:


----------



## L80NTT

Meet on the 24th at mk see events section


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> Meet on the 24th at mk see events section


I'd love to but no car till the following weekend!


----------



## L80NTT

yeah be good to have you down mate come to the next one. Whats wrong with it now or is it a secret? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> Meet on the 24th at mk see events section


SPAM!!!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

L80NTT said:


> yeah be good to have you down mate come to the next one. Whats wrong with it now or is it a secret? :wink:


There's nothing wrong with it, it's just having a few adjustments made!


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> Meet on the 24th at mk see events section


Sorry, can't do mid week :? Some OAPs still work :roll:


----------



## L80NTT

no worry's 
Who's the nearest rep to warwickshire?


----------



## Redscouse

L80NTT said:


> no worry's
> Who's the nearest rep to warwickshire?


Other than you, i would say Nem/Nick... who is East Midlands


----------



## L80NTT

Redscouse said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> no worry's
> Who's the nearest rep to warwickshire?
> 
> 
> 
> Other than you, i would say Nem/Nick... who is East Midlands
Click to expand...

de ja vu


----------



## A3DFU

L80NTT said:


> no worry's


Fancy coming to our North-Midland x-mas curry then?


----------



## VSPURS

I miss the weather when you could drive your car and not worry about traction!

My extra horses don't help in the wet!

Quite entertaining at times though, to be watching where your going out of the side window!

Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I miss the weather when you could drive your car and not worry about traction!
> 
> My extra horses don't help in the wet!
> 
> Quite entertaining at times though, to be watching where your going out of the side window!
> 
> Lol!


And it's even more entertaining in the snow with the broad tyres; sledge comes to mind :roll: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY

Hi Danni. Just a quick pop in too say Hello, to the old gang.
Take care, watch those big sledges with winter coming. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> I miss the weather when you could drive your car and not worry about traction!
> 
> My extra horses don't help in the wet!
> 
> Quite entertaining at times though, to be watching where your going out of the side window!
> 
> Lol!


Nutter. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Hi Danni. Just a quick pop in too say Hello, to the old gang.
> Take care, watch those big sledges with winter coming. :lol: :lol:


Hello Carol,

just where have you been hiding all that time :roll: Strange or not: I've been thinking about you, Rob and your pineapple only this morning!!!!


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the weather when you could drive your car and not worry about traction!
> 
> My extra horses don't help in the wet!
> 
> Quite entertaining at times though, to be watching where your going out of the side window!
> 
> Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Nutter. :wink:
Click to expand...

Coming from you????

:lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the weather when you could drive your car and not worry about traction!
> 
> My extra horses don't help in the wet!
> 
> Quite entertaining at times though, to be watching where your going out of the side window!
> 
> Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Nutter. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from you????
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

WHAT ME!!!! :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> [smiley=end.gif]


Wazzup young Scouse!?


----------



## Redscouse

Nowt mate, just wanted to inject my 2p's worth into this thread


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Nowt mate, just wanted to inject my 2p's worth into this thread


I personally wouldn't have valued that effort all that high to be honest!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowt mate, just wanted to inject my 2p's worth into this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldn't have valued that effort all that high to be honest!
Click to expand...

I think your right mate............

[smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif]

There you go, theres my 2p's worth!!!


----------



## jammyd

Can not believe this is still going!


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowt mate, just wanted to inject my 2p's worth into this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldn't have valued that effort all that high to be honest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your right mate............
> 
> [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> There you go, theres my 2p's worth!!!
Click to expand...

That's 8p's worth :wink: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

What do you get for a £1?


----------



## TT_Tesh

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> What do you get for a £1?


A box of tie wraps at Tesco :lol:


----------



## smarties24

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get for a £1?
> 
> 
> 
> A box of tie wraps at Tesco :lol:
Click to expand...

Can we get group buy discounts? :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

smarties24 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get for a £1?
> 
> 
> 
> A box of tie wraps at Tesco :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we get group buy discounts? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Might be worth asking :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Fish and Chips!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Fish and Chips!


With brown sauce or vinegar?


----------



## DAZTTC

Curry :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> Curry :wink:


Yum, yum


----------



## VSPURS

National Curry week this week!


----------



## Smeds

VSPURS said:


> National Curry week this week!


You sure?


----------



## VSPURS

Smeds said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Curry week this week!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## A3DFU

This is where the best currys are to be had  [smiley=chef.gif] 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153731

Get your name down then before the restaurant is fully booked


----------



## A3DFU

Had a curry last night: yummy [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Gutted that Spurs didn't take all three points today!


----------



## A3DFU

Have a curry, that'll cheer you up


----------



## Redscouse

Im glad Spurs didnt take all 3 points....... we have some catching up to do :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Im glad Spurs didnt take all 3 points....... we have some catching up to do :lol:


But losing against Everton today won't help!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad Spurs didnt take all 3 points....... we have some catching up to do :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> But losing against Everton today won't help!
Click to expand...

Dont get your hopes up mate, it is Everton afterall :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, we just scraped it lol


----------



## VSPURS

I'll be in Scouse land on Sunday when we take on the Blue half aswell, and I hope for a better performance than the Red lot but the same result!


----------



## Wallsendmag

That premier league is over rated , I'm not sure I want us to go back up.


----------



## Redscouse

wallsendmag said:


> That premier league is over rated , I'm not sure I want us to go bavk up.


Good, we dont want you back!!!

We prefer the Mackems in the top flight anyway, they certainly seem to be doing better :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That premier league is over rated , I'm not sure I want us to go bavk up.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, we dont want you back!!!
> 
> We prefer the Mackems in the top flight anyway, they certainly seem to be doing better :lol:
Click to expand...

I've still not quite come to terms with how lucky Villa were Sat in getting a point! 1 shot on target the whole game and 17 shots on target for Spurs! Gomes had his deckchair out in the 2nd half!


----------



## Redscouse

Anyway Steve, is this wedding / TT thing still gonna happen? Or wont the other half allow it? :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Anyway Steve, is this wedding / TT thing still gonna happen? Or wont the other half allow it? :lol:


Who knows mate!

There are so many things that need sorting still in limited time that that kind of thing is going to be one of the last to consider.

The one thing I do know is that I will be most definately drving there in my TT on the day so its a possible.


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Steve, is this wedding / TT thing still gonna happen? Or wont the other half allow it? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows mate!
> 
> There are so many things that need sorting still in limited time that that kind of thing is going to be one of the last to consider.
> 
> The one thing I do know is that I will be most definately drving there in my TT on the day so its a possible.
Click to expand...

TT convoy.... wooohoooooooooooo :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Steve, is this wedding / TT thing still gonna happen? Or wont the other half allow it? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows mate!
> 
> There are so many things that need sorting still in limited time that that kind of thing is going to be one of the last to consider.
> 
> The one thing I do know is that I will be most definately drving there in my TT on the day so its a possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT convoy.... wooohoooooooooooo :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that would be good!


----------



## sTTranger

whats this al about?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Somebody mention Al ? thats Sir Alan to you


----------



## gazzerb

who ever posts after this is the Gaylord King!
oh yeah and has real bad breath :mrgreen:


----------



## VSPURS

I am a Gaylord King with bad breath; said Redscouse!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> I am a Gaylord King with bad breath; said Redscouse!


I almost replied to this before you aswell Steve

Ahhhh well, take one for the team :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

COYS!


----------



## gazzerb

.


----------



## bobski

..


----------



## DAZTTC

.._


----------



## Redscouse

NOOBS!


----------



## bobski

.._...._...._.. is noobs :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

I'm in Liverpool tonight, where should I go for a chilled drink or two?


----------



## DAZTTC

bobski said:


> .._...._...._.. is noobs :roll:


 :lol: lmao


----------



## VSPURS

VSPURS said:


> I'm in Liverpool tonight, where should I go for a chilled drink or two?


Anyone?


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Liverpool tonight, where should I go for a chilled drink or two?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Im one hour away mate, sorry  And if i had been off work i would of come up there, but ive been working up until now


----------



## VSPURS

Does anyone have a copy of Series 6 of 24?


----------



## TT_Tesh

Hello.

:idea:


----------



## VSPURS

Rudetesh99 said:


> Hello.
> 
> :idea:


That a no then?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I'm in Liverpool tonight, where should I go for a chilled drink or two?


So where did you end up at?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dani you just wouldnt let it lie


----------



## A3DFU

Just checking :roll: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Merry Xmas Dani!


----------



## A3DFU

Merry Christmas to you too, Steve


----------



## Redscouse

Its Chhhrrrrrrrriiiiiissssttttttttmmmmmmmmaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Maxypoop77

Merry xmas


----------



## VSPURS

Brussel Sprouts!


----------



## Redscouse

Ooooo sprouts!!!

*pprrrrafffppp*

Pardon me :mrgreen:


----------



## VSPURS

Christmas makes it ok to be pissed at 6-40!


----------



## A3DFU

So were you? :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

Correct Steve, but you posted that on 27th, therefore Christmas had gone and you are not allowed to be muller'ed @ 6.40pm, tut tut!!! :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

I hear what you're saying but my Xmas ends on the 3rd Jan!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> I hear what you're saying but my Xmas ends on the 3rd Jan!


Pfffttt... talk about milking it


----------



## VSPURS

I'm hoping the Scousers can hold the Vile to a draw tomorrow!

COYS


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> I'm hoping the Scousers can hold the Vile to a draw tomorrow!
> 
> COYS


I want 3 points, not a draw!

Although, going from this season so far.... im not very optimistic!


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the Scousers can hold the Vile to a draw tomorrow!
> 
> COYS
> 
> 
> 
> I want 3 points, not a draw!
> 
> Although, going from this season so far.... im not very optimistic!
Click to expand...

I'm purely looking at it for what's best for Spurs which is that both drop 2 pts!


----------



## DAZTTC

So what was the final score ? i had to get on the plane so i missed it. 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

1 - nill for me  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nill Nill as far as I can see


----------



## A3DFU

you are so wrong


----------



## Redscouse

1 - 0 to the RED-SCOUSERS!!!!!!!!!

Woop Woop

3 points Steve, and we will be having that 4th spot from ya! :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Big game on the 10th now!


----------



## gazzerb

This is an offical post from the tt forum.
This thread is now closed. Please do not post any more replies :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

gazzerb said:


> This is an offical post from the tt forum.
> This thread is now closed. Please do not post any more replies :wink:


Certainly Sir. I've now stopped replying


----------



## Redscouse

Ok, no more from me either


----------



## A3DFU

Phew! Thank God for that :lol: :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

I hoped that it would last longer but good things always come to an end so end it now and put us all out of our misery!


----------



## gazzerb

thankyou for your co-operation


----------



## DAZTTC

Robocop


----------



## Redscouse

Wooooop Wooooooooop!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

2000


----------



## Redscouse

Hmmm you obviously cannot count, as it does not state you have 2000 posts Daz


----------



## DAZTTC

2007 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

sorry, I thought we write 2010 now :roll:


----------



## gazzerb

your move creep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

Glad you're talking to my neighbour :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not again


----------



## A3DFU

I'm sure you already thought you'd won :twisted: :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Wed night!


----------



## A3DFU

Me too; it's supposed to snow again on Wednesday 8) :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

SNOW BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> SNOW BOOOOOOOOOOOO


Don't you like playing out then :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

Not that there's a lot left in the UK but all that salt no no no 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

Gives you a chance to wash your car more often :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

LAST!!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Post da da da da da da da da da


----------



## DAZTTC

Redscouse said:


> LAST!!!!!!


? time you buy a wonky bonnet 

DAZ


----------



## gazzerb

who ever posts after this has had nookie with their car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinky

Me me me me meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DAZTTC

pinky said:


> Me me me me meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 :lol: Not in with


----------



## A3DFU

Oh dear! I better not post :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

You too Dani every one is at it :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

DAZTTC said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> LAST!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ? time you buy a wonky bonnet
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

 :x :x


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> You too Dani every one is at it :lol:


Oh well, allright then :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

Stop now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

DAZ


----------



## gazzerb

car fookers!


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> Stop now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Have you changed your mind? :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

A3DFU said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Have you changed your mind? :roll:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=help.gif] :lol:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

Daz, are you off work at the moment as you seem to be posting an awful lot right now!
:lol:


----------



## welshgar

[smiley=end.gif]

:lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> Daz, are you off work at the moment as you seem to be posting an awful lot right now!
> :lol:


Yes mate i have been off sick still not 100%

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daz, are you off work at the moment as you seem to be posting an awful lot right now!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate i have been off sick still not 100%
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Hope you're feeling better for the weekend?


----------



## DAZTTC

Still going regardless. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

NoWMOw have a full bottle of NoS and made a few tweeks to the delivery settings so that it works best on the strip on Sunday!

Should make for an interesting day!


----------



## rustycusak

I win because I understand Buggy, the clown from OP and current ava, no clue with the Fly.

Thanks.


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> NoWMOw have a full bottle of NoS and made a few tweeks to the delivery settings so that it works best on the strip on Sunday!
> 
> Should make for an interesting day!


Delivery settings :lol: that 75 shot will be fun mate  :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> NoWMOw have a full bottle of NoS and made a few tweeks to the delivery settings so that it works best on the strip on Sunday!
> 
> Should make for an interesting day!
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery settings :lol: that 75 shot will be fun mate :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

I'm trying to resist using it till Sunday cos I don't want to run out of NoS half way up the strip!

I expect I'll feel a difference though!

Got your reply today too mate, thanks! Just been up there today!


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> NoWMOw have a full bottle of NoS and made a few tweeks to the delivery settings so that it works best on the strip on Sunday!
> 
> Should make for an interesting day!
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery settings :lol: that 75 shot will be fun mate :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to resist using it till Sunday cos I don't want to run out of NoS half way up the strip!
> 
> I expect I'll feel a difference though!
> 
> Got your reply today too mate, thanks! Just been up there today!
Click to expand...

You know your gonna go out and test it :lol: Nice one looking forward to it mate. 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to resist using it till Sunday cos I don't want to run out of NoS half way up the strip!
> 
> I expect I'll feel a difference though!
> 
> Got your reply today too mate, thanks! Just been up there today!
> 
> 
> 
> You know your gonna go out and test it :lol: Nice one looking forward to it mate.
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

You could always test it on a Pennine Run in March :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=161512


----------



## DAZTTC

A3DFU said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to resist using it till Sunday cos I don't want to run out of NoS half way up the strip!
> 
> I expect I'll feel a difference though!
> 
> Got your reply today too mate, thanks! Just been up there today!
> 
> 
> 
> You know your gonna go out and test it :lol: Nice one looking forward to it mate.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always test it on a Pennine Run in March :wink:
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=161512
Click to expand...

I carn't make that weekend 

DAz


----------



## VSPURS

I'm a wee bit busy on the 13th!


----------



## aparri

very clever


coupe_mania29 said:


> just as it says in the title! lol see how long this lasts! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> I'm a wee bit busy on the 13th!


Just a tad mate. 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

There is the option to have the cruise in April 

But if you don't post your preferences I can only go with the people who've posted so far ,,,, :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

A3DFU said:


> There is the option to have the cruise in April
> 
> But if you don't post your preferences I can only go with the people who've posted so far ,,,, :roll:


April would be better for me but what date ?

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the option to have the cruise in April
> 
> But if you don't post your preferences I can only go with the people who've posted so far ,,,, :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> April would be better for me but what date ?
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

If you check the thread I suggested either Saturday, 10th april or Sunday, 11th April. But that's not set in stone either: I'm open to suggestions

Go on, have your say on the thread. You know it makes sense 8) And to make it easier for you, here is the thread again
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=161512

Just click on it and you can have your say :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Not sure I'll be in the country that weekend but if I am i'll see what I can do!

:roll:

Looking forward to tomorrow now!


----------



## DAZTTC

You still got some NOZ left then Steve ?????

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> You still got some NOZ left then Steve ?????
> 
> DAZ


I know you wont believe it, but I've even flicked the switch on it and given it a try!

I'm saving it for tomorrow!

My view is that the best way to practice/play with it will be actually on the strip especially as you can have as many goes as you want!

I reckon i'll get about 7/8 runs out of the bottle so I'd hope I'll manage to get it right at least once!

What do you think? 12secs? 13secs? I've never done this before!


----------



## DAZTTC

Mate you will easily be in the 12's looking forward to watching you. 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> Mate you will easily be in the 12's looking forward to watching you.
> 
> DAZ


Hope so!

We'll see huh!

I guess I'm going to need a helmet as I expect i'll be crossing the line a wee bit over 110mph, will my bike helmet be ok?


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you will easily be in the 12's looking forward to watching you.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so!
> 
> We'll see huh!
> 
> I guess I'm going to need a helmet as I expect i'll be crossing the line a wee bit over 110mph, will my bike helmet be ok?
Click to expand...

Yes it will be fine you can race the bike that Gaz's mate is come on. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

So a bike Helmet is ok?


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> So a bike Helmet is ok?


Yes


----------



## VSPURS

Cool!

So what time you going to do then Daz?


----------



## DAZTTC

I'm hoping to beat my old time of 14.3 this was just with a stage 1 remap and a Wak box.If i can get into the 13's I'll be chuffed. 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> I'm hoping to beat my old time of 14.3 this was just with a stage 1 remap and a Wak box.If i can get into the 13's I'll be chuffed.
> 
> DAZ


I'd expect you will if all you had then was a stage 1 remap!

What's the quickest time recorded by a TT? I know Caney is expecting to do low 12's! Has anyone got into the 11's?


----------



## DAZTTC

http://www.dragtimes.com/ this is a good site mate.


----------



## VSPURS

So breaking into the 11's is going be very unlikely then!

Caney's 12.2 is good!


----------



## DAZTTC

Thought you'd see that yes it is :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

Looking at those times I'd be well happy to hit the 12's!


----------



## Redscouse

Should be good tomorrow  

Paul


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Should be good tomorrow
> 
> Paul


I've been watching videos on You Tube tonight, getting myself geared up for it! Can't wait!


----------



## A3DFU

Have fun all 8)


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Have fun all 8)


The weather looks like it could be ok!


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Very foggy up here right now.

I shall be thinking of you when I raise the glass to my young one's 30th tomorrow [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

Boost leaks suck


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> Boost leaks suck


Gutted for you mate!

I think you should come along anyway to the meet on Wed!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boost leaks suck
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted for you mate!
> 
> I think you should come along anyway to the meet on Wed!
Click to expand...

I agree, get your a$$ there Daz


----------



## VSPURS

I still cant get over yesterday and how slippy the track was to get away on!

I was really expecting the track to have huge levels of grip when in fact we would have probably been better off launching off of concrete!


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> I still cant get over yesterday and how slippy the track was to get away on!
> 
> I was really expecting the track to have huge levels of grip when in fact we would have probably been better off launching off of concrete!


 launching off of concrete :lol: But i agree

I've said i will take Gem to her nans now next time boys.

DAZ 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Just when you thought you had won DAZ


----------



## London

OK,this is getting boring - let's stop it right now! 

Ldn


----------



## davelincs

Morning all


----------



## A3DFU

Good morning 

How has life been while I was away on holidays? Anything interesting happenend? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Yeay I am winning again 

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Charlie said:


> Yeay I am winning again
> 
> Charlie


I thought this had died!

COYS!


----------



## davelincs

not today though


----------



## VSPURS

Well I've just woken up in Florida and here I am playing 'Last Post Wins!'

Funny!

:lol:


----------



## davelincs

Just having my lunch


----------



## VSPURS

I'll let you all know how the new Hollywood Rocket Rip Ride is!

Can't wait!

Bring it on!


----------



## Charlie

VSPURS said:


> Well I've just woken up in Florida and here I am playing 'Last Post Wins!'
> 
> Funny!
> 
> :lol:


Steve what the hell are you playing at man, surely you should be off having honeymoon sex 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti

God is this game still going! :lol: Loosers  ... I WIN!  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> I WIN!  :lol:


Really? :twisted: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## zakkiaz

me,me,me :x


----------



## davelincs

no its me :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

it's me! :roll:


----------



## davelincs

not yet


----------



## zakkiaz

it's not you :roll:


----------



## Dotti

because it's me :lol:


----------



## davelincs

really Dotti, its me


----------



## zakkiaz

it's no one yet!!!!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

so when will it be decided :roll:


----------



## Dotti

For as long as I keep posting last!


----------



## zakkiaz

i'm last :?


----------



## Dotti

Nope [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Busch Gardens tomorrow!


----------



## Hev

nobody closed this yet? 

Hev x


----------



## VSPURS

Sorry but its closed now!


----------



## Dotti

Who's garden bush? :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

You know!!! 

The Tampa one!

Whooooo Hoooooooo!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Come on Spurs


----------



## Wallsendmag

Beat the mackems


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> You know!!!
> 
> The Tampa one!
> 
> Whooooo Hoooooooo!


No, I don't know :lol:  Enlighten me


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> [smiley=idea.gif]


I like that idea ... :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> Busch Gardens tomorrow!


Hope you guys are having fun. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busch Gardens tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys are having fun. :wink:
> 
> DAZ 8)
Click to expand...

Yeah, just getting ready to go to City Walk for food and entertainment!

Not seen a single TT on my way down and back to Tampa!


----------



## Redscouse

Your meant to be away having a good time, but your on the forum and Facebook

SORT IT OUT

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

TTF addiction - kick the habit! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Come on now!

I'm sitting in my Hotel room with the Mrs in the shower and then going to spending the next hour getting ready so I fancy using some of that time to have a little check on the world of the TT Forum! Lol! :lol:

Come on now, you know you would!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Come on now!
> 
> I'm sitting in my Hotel room with the Mrs in the shower and then going to spending the next hour getting ready so I fancy using some of that time to have a little check on the world of the TT Forum! Lol! :lol:
> 
> Come on now, you know you would!


Admitantly, yes i most probably would do the same :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now!
> 
> I'm sitting in my Hotel room with the Mrs in the shower and then going to spending the next hour getting ready so I fancy using some of that time to have a little check on the world of the TT Forum! Lol! :lol:
> 
> Come on now, you know you would!
> 
> 
> 
> Admitantly, yes i most probably would do the same :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I WIN!

8)


----------



## Dotti

no you dont


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Come on now!
> 
> I'm sitting in my Hotel room with the Mrs in the shower


Sod it, why aren't you in there with her man! Christ almighty! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Good morning


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now!
> 
> I'm sitting in my Hotel room with the Mrs in the shower
> 
> 
> 
> Sod it, why aren't you in there with her man! Christ almighty! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## zakkiaz

Good afternoon!


----------



## VSPURS

Hollywood Studios today!


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Hollywood Studios today!


No still in the shower then?


----------



## davelincs

Looks like ive won


----------



## Dotti

Hiya Dave, how's trickety trickies offshore? 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

It's me again!!!


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> Hiya Dave, how's trickety trickies offshore? 8)


fine thanks Abi, have been fed well, just going to watch liverpool on tv, hows yourself, easter eggs queued up?
by the way i posted last


----------



## Dotti

All eggs hidden away Dave ready for the easter mummy bunnie to hide all 18 of them in the house, around the garden in my TT you name it, the hunt must go on regardless of brake failiure  . Have you got a TTS on order? Your jammy, I love those so much! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> all 18 of them


18 Easter eggs    And I thought there's only 4 of you? :roll:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> all 18 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Easter eggs    And I thought there's only 4 of you? :roll:
Click to expand...

2 boys = 9 little ones each . None for HIM he's been useless with my TT .... box of choccees stashed away for myself though!


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> all 18 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Easter eggs    And I thought there's only 4 of you? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 boys = 9 little ones each . None for HIM he's been useless with my TT .... box of choccees stashed away for myself though!
Click to expand...

Ahhhh [smiley=chef.gif]

Well I will admit that I bought shed loads of (small) German Easter eggs last week in Berlin ,,,,, and I ate half of them already  
The rest I divided between my 2 sons


----------



## Redscouse

Bought me any Easter Eggs Abi?


----------



## stan1967

Ha ha its 12.30am on a Saturday.no one will notice if i slip this last post in.Game over!


----------



## Redscouse

^ ^ ^ ^

WRONG!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Dotti

Redscouse said:


> Bought me any Easter Eggs Abi?


For you, a KRAFT creme egg


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i win


----------



## davelincs

sorry bella


----------



## VSPURS

Once upon a time this thread was quite an interesting one, talking about all sorts of subjects etc!


----------



## Dotti

I'm in the lead :lol:


----------



## davelincs

your behind


----------



## zakkiaz

your both behind! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

But, I bet you both haven't been out there washing, polishing, waxin and pearsin like ME!  OCD alert OCD alert :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

did a quick wash last night just incase it rained over weekend! :roll: if weather ok tomoro I will clay it!


----------



## davelincs

looks like im last to wash me car, and post :lol: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

no your not :lol:


----------



## davelincs

oh yes i am


----------



## zakkiaz

this such a silly game!! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

I am going to bed, good night


----------



## zakkiaz

this early? on


----------



## zakkiaz

a promise then!!!!


----------



## Dotti

Zakkiaz  , I am shocked at you for asking our Dave that :lol: You bad girl :-*


----------



## zakkiaz

No!!!! was asking him if he was on a promise honest!!!!


----------



## Dotti

hehe aww poor Dave, he's all tucked up now aww [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Redscouse said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif]


What are you thinking then? :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

Who he's tucked up with??


----------



## Dotti

Mr Bean's teddy


----------



## zakkiaz

A care bear!


----------



## Dotti

forever friends bear also 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

how kind! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

:roll:

Only ONE care bear....... i have 100s


----------



## Dotti

Paul your a girl :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

You should know Abi


----------



## davelincs

Good morning, i see i am first as well as last


----------



## A3DFU

Happy Easter all


----------



## davelincs

Yet again Dani, Happy easter


----------



## zakkiaz

Happy easter everyone


----------



## Dotti

Redscouse said:


> You should know Abi


  ... you do have a nice arse though! :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

Now who's getting up close and personal :roll:


----------



## Dotti

:lol:  well he was stood next to me at the ace cafe, I couldn't not look now could I? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

evening girls


----------



## Dotti

Good evening Dave 8)


----------



## Redscouse

I didnt think i had an Arse Abi, im that skinny i dont think it exists! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> im that skinny :lol:


You need to eat more yogurts :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Good morning, looks like ive won again


----------



## Redscouse

A3DFU said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> im that skinny :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to eat more yogurts :roll:
Click to expand...

When at work i eat around 20-25 a day  I think thats enough 

hehe


----------



## davelincs

anysybsy said:


> Nice game.i enjoyed it.According to your rule I won the match ,so where is my gift.Please tell me what is there in gift.


a brand new ttrs, but look ive won


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> im that skinny :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to eat more yogurts :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When at work i eat around 20-25 a day  I think thats enough
> 
> hehe
Click to expand...

  
Watch your bones: dairy produce like milk, cheese, yogurt destroy bones rather than build them like we're told by an old myth from the American catlle farming industry!! People who eat/drink dairy suffer excessively with Osteoporosis in later life.
Good for bones are: broccoli, almonds and apricots in that order


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Watch your bones: dairy produce like milk, cheese, yogurt destroy bones rather than build them like we're told by an old myth from the American catlle farming industry!! People who eat/drink dairy suffer excessively with Osteoporosis in later life.
> Good for bones are: broccoli, almonds and apricots in that order


How can that be? Health visitors tell you to feed your babies with milk, yougurts and cheese and the likes for calcium for healthy bones and teeth? :?


----------



## davelincs

Good morning all


----------



## Redscouse

morning


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi all, I've won!


----------



## Dotti

Good weather out there 8)


----------



## davelincs

very cold out here in the north sea


----------



## zakkiaz

What are doing in the north sea Fishing!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your bones: dairy produce like milk, cheese, yogurt destroy bones rather than build them like we're told by an old myth from the American catlle farming industry!! People who eat/drink dairy suffer excessively with Osteoporosis in later life.
> Good for bones are: broccoli, almonds and apricots in that order
> 
> 
> 
> How can that be? Health visitors tell you to feed your babies with milk, yougurts and cheese and the likes for calcium for healthy bones and teeth? :?
Click to expand...

I know Abi. It's a whole lot of bovine feaces!!!! Go on the internet and find out: dairy produce rob the bones of valuable calcium because the body needs more calcium to assimilate dairy produce than it has on tap. In other words: more of the body's own calcium is used to break down dairy produce and the calcium it can then make use of is less than the amout needed to access the one in dairy foods!!!

I'm dealing daily with clients who've fallen into the advertising trap (dairy is good for you) and are now suffering badly with osteoporosis. One of them challenged his specialist after a detrimental bone density scan and eventually that specialist told him (apparently his words) "but we all know that dairy is bad for you; it has been known for years"

Think about this question Abi: which other animal spcies feeds milk from another species to their young? Answer: none!! Only humans do this for the reason I've mentioned above.
And: dairy and wheat are the two biggest body poisons. Cut both out and you do much to improve your health!


----------



## A3DFU

Sorry, I could go on for ages about this as I hate those market ploys! A had full of people get rich on the back of loads of people suffering :? :evil:


----------



## davelincs

zakkiaz said:


> What are doing in the north sea Fishing!!!!!! :lol:


No working, gas platform Wendy, ah look ive won again


----------



## zakkiaz

davelincs said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are doing in the north sea Fishing!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No working, gas platform Wendy, ah look ive won again
Click to expand...

No you haven't!  
My friends boyfriend works on the oil rigs I think....Gary Hough!! Incase you know him :lol:


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are doing in the north sea Fishing!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No working, gas platform Wendy, ah look ive won again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you haven't!
> My friends boyfriend works on the oil rigs I think....Gary Hough!! Incase you know him :lol:
Click to expand...

Looks like we all know him now! :lol: I'm in the lead ....


----------



## davelincs

Says who :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse




----------



## Dotti

Redscouse said:


>


Oi, I told you to go and bake a cake for you mum and tell her you love her! :lol:

I'm winning ...


----------



## davelincs

sorry dotti


----------



## DAZTTC

Its me [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Not anymore 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

:evil: SHAZBAT


----------



## Dotti

IT!


----------



## davelincs

no Dotti,its me


----------



## DAZTTC

I know a song that will get on your..........


----------



## A3DFU

stop arguing children. It's been clear from the outset who wins this game


----------



## zakkiaz

IT's Me


----------



## Dotti

I've gottaa little something forrrrrrr ya .... :lol:


----------



## davelincs

The early bird, always wins


----------



## zakkiaz

What you got for us!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

i want some, ive won


----------



## Redscouse

Ner Ner!!!


----------



## VSPURS

Come on now!

Lets have some kind of useful discussion about something!

Whats everyone's thoughts on having a custom wrap?


----------



## jim

is that something for eating then(new)


----------



## Redscouse

Custom Wrap?

As in Run-DMC rap?
Or Christmas wrapping paper?

Or CF wrap  

I was thinking of wrapping mine matt black


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Come on now!
> 
> Lets have some kind of useful discussion about something!
> 
> Whats everyone's thoughts on having a custom wrap?


I'll have some chicken, lettuce and mayo in mine please!


----------



## VSPURS

Now thats more like it!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Now thats more like it!
> 
> :lol:


What getting beaten by mackems ?


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats more like it!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What getting beaten by mackems ?
Click to expand...

Come on now! You beat us at your place, we beat you at our place, and through all of that you had 4 penalties and scored just 1 of them!


----------



## hanzo

i won!!


----------



## Waterdale

hanzo said:


> i won!!


Think again! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats more like it!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What getting beaten by mackems ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on now! You beat us at your place, we beat you at our place, and through all of that you had 4 penalties and scored just 1 of them!
Click to expand...

You calling me a mackem [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]   [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Up the imps


----------



## Redscouse

big fat massive *LMAO* @ Steve thinking Andrew is a Mackem

hehehehe! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Redscouse said:


> big fat massive *LMAO* @ Steve thinking Andrew is a Mackem
> 
> hehehehe! :lol: :lol:


Southern shandy drinker [smiley=gossip.gif] just wait until next season


----------



## Dotti




----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> big fat massive *LMAO* @ Steve thinking Andrew is a Mackem
> 
> hehehehe! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern shandy drinker [smiley=gossip.gif] just wait until next season
Click to expand...

I have my suspicions that you will be turning into Spurs reserves before the season starts!


----------



## davelincs

Morning all


----------



## zakkiaz

I think summers coming don't you.....well for time being any way!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

Oh! an it's me that wins! :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

Just been on a nice early morning drive, racing some T!T in a Bora, smoked him in my TDi...... owned :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Morning everbody, another gorgeously sunny day 8)


----------



## Redscouse

Dotti said:


> Morning everbody, another gorgeously sunny day 8)


Sure is, the TT is getting a nice clean and polish today i think


----------



## Dotti

Redscouse said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everbody, another gorgeously sunny day 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is, the TT is getting a nice clean and polish today i think
Click to expand...

Ahh your good, take some nice low piccies also Paul  . I'm taking my beloved ScarleTT out for a blast with my fluffy sons for some retail therapy I think  - I have done the how low can you take piccie thread I might have to do a how much can you fill your boot one next :lol:


----------



## davelincs

what you all upto, lovely afternoon offshore


----------



## Dotti

Just back from some retail therapy, TT boot overload, 2 sons chuffed with their bits, mummy also, how do I break the news to the hubmeister how much I have spent :lol:   ... £38 for a pair of spangly trainers for my 9 year old son - criminal but oh boy he looks great in them, now recovering with a big mug of tea and on here 8)


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> what you all upto, lovely afternoon offshore


Helping son to do accounts for his tree surgery business (after having done his website http://www.tree-solutions.com/ last month). Then gone for tyre repair (had a nail in the tread).

I think I'll ring my sister now for our daily hour long chat


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

this game is never going to end :lol:


----------



## Dotti

It's been going on for 3 and half years  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> It's been going on for 3 and half years  :lol:  :lol:


Is that all :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

So, if you had the chance to decide what colour your TT was both externally, wheels and leather what would you pick?


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> So, if you had the chance to decide what colour your TT was both externally, wheels and leather what would you pick?


RED INCLUDING MY UNDERWEAR AND STILLETOES :lol: :lol: :lol: and I did choose both excluding the wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> So, if you had the chance to decide what colour your TT was both externally, wheels and leather what would you pick?


Imola Yellow exterior with black leather interior and OZ alloys :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you had the chance to decide what colour your TT was both externally, wheels and leather what would you pick?
> 
> 
> 
> RED INCLUDING MY UNDERWEAR AND STILLETOES :lol: :lol: :lol: and I did choose both excluding the wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Good answer!!!


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you had the chance to decide what colour your TT was both externally, wheels and leather what would you pick?
> 
> 
> 
> RED INCLUDING MY UNDERWEAR AND STILLETOES :lol: :lol: :lol: and I did choose both excluding the wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good answer!!!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ... well this thread did need spicing up a bit after all it is the start of the weekend! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Spice it up baby yeah!!!


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Spice it up baby yeah!!!


Drop your trousers then!   :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spice it up baby yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Drop your trousers then!   :lol:
Click to expand...

Come on now! Lets not lower the tone too far huh!?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :lol: quality!


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> :lol: :lol: quality!


I was going to say that it was a bit below the belt!


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: quality!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say that it was a bit below the belt!
Click to expand...

Of course you will find your feet down that way! What else were you thinking?


----------



## VSPURS

That you haven't really spiced the thread up much!

Maybe some Jalapeños??

Chilli Sauce??


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> That you haven't really spiced the thread up much!
> 
> Maybe some Jalapeños??
> 
> Chilli Sauce??


No thanks, too early in the morning!


----------



## davelincs

Good morning, see ive won again


----------



## Redscouse

Morning all


----------



## Dotti

Evening all


----------



## VSPURS

So what is everyone up to on this Sunny Saturday!?


----------



## A3DFU

Gardening  Putting the potatoes out to harvest the early ones in June [smiley=chef.gif]

Oh, and having a beer in the sunshine later [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti

8)


----------



## davelincs

working again, but will be home on wed for 2 weeks, hope the weather holds up


----------



## Dotti

Roll on Wednesday for you then Dave with a lovely 2 week break


----------



## davelincs

will be busy, garden needs to be finished off, lawns need cutting,the decking needs staining ,the babes getting a detailing , and new wheels to be fitted, and of course some cruising if the weathers nice, hopefully with the roof down, roll on wed morning, yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## zakkiaz

I win yeh!!!!!!


----------



## davelincs

not today


----------



## zakkiaz

Oh well try again later!!!!!


----------



## Dotti




----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Evening losers, haha ive won


----------



## zakkiaz

Not yet you haven't


----------



## A3DFU

so who else cut the grass, the hedge, some bushes, roses and tidied the shed today? All in the space of 3 odd hours :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Spent 7 hours stipping! ....... wallpaper off our dining room walls and preparing it for me to paint and gloss 8)


----------



## A3DFU

I know who to ask if I want my house redecorated :wink:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> I know who to ask if I want my house redecorated :wink:


Oh Dani, we moved house back in November, me and a tin of paint and the wallpaper stripper have become best mates. Only 3 more rooms to do after my dining room then all done thankfully.


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who to ask if I want my house redecorated :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dani, we moved house back in November, me and a tin of paint and the wallpaper stripper have become best mates. Only 3 more rooms to do after my dining room then all done thankfully.
Click to expand...

So you'll be bored afterwards :wink: :roll:

I shall sort a bottle for you for when you've finished my house :-*


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> So you'll be bored afterwards :wink: :roll:
> 
> I shall sort a bottle for you for when you've finished my house :-*


Me bored, no way, never a dull moment even in my own company . Does much decorating need doing to your house?


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Does much decorating need doing to your house?


Most peeps say my house looks amazing ,,,,, I like a change of scenery from time to time :roll:


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who to ask if I want my house redecorated :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dani, we moved house back in November, me and a tin of paint and the wallpaper stripper have become best mates. Only 3 more rooms to do after my dining room then all done thankfully.
Click to expand...

Can we have piccies please!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

zakkiaz said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who to ask if I want my house redecorated :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dani, we moved house back in November, me and a tin of paint and the wallpaper stripper have become best mates. Only 3 more rooms to do after my dining room then all done thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have piccies please!!!!!
Click to expand...

I have some of the dining room as it is was and when I do it up I will take the after and show you. BIG BIG transformations being carried out throughout the family home  . Our house used to be owned my Ronnie Whelan the footballer so it has had all his expensive wallpaper stripped off .... oops :lol:


----------



## hanzo

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> this game is never going to end :lol:


no its not 

unless you all let me win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzo

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzo

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzo

seriously I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie

I am afraid you didn't 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti

One step ahead of you lot .... :-* at the moment anyway :lol:


----------



## Redscouse




----------



## davelincs

Well nearly Dotti


----------



## zakkiaz

Not yet!!


----------



## A3DFU

hanzo said:


> seriously I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Eat my dust loosers :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

I'm eating no ones dust!!!!


----------



## davelincs

i took the lead ,this morning, winning post ahead


----------



## Redscouse




----------



## VSPURS

Jet lag isn't good!!


----------



## hanzo

Redscouse said:


>


seriously, you should win just for putting this pic! nice one!

oh wait...

whats this?!?

I WON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Sorry to spoil your fun but I need cheering up after 7 hours of gardening today :twisted: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

You shouldn't need cheering up then thats good stuff relaxing!


----------



## A3DFU

zakkiaz said:


> You shouldn't need cheering up then thats good stuff relaxing!


You think that digging out big trees and moving tonnes of stones is relaxing, Wendy?  :roll: Hmmm, let me think: would you like to come and help :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

WINNER!! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

what was the prize? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

let me know cos ive won


----------



## Dotti

I'm the prize :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> I'm the prize :lol:


Have you told your hubby? And do you do heavy garden work? I'm happy to put on the barbie after all is finished :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> I'm the prize :lol:


well worth winning then


----------



## Dotti

Love to be shared all around *group hug* 

And yes Dani, I do do heavy gardening, it was only 2 weeks ago myself I was chopping and sawring trees down, this week decorating - I would say 'jack of all trades'  . Love the sounds of your bbq culinary skills too with the offer a bottle of wine 8)


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the prize :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> well worth winning then
Click to expand...

Of course ...  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> And yes Dani, I do do heavy gardening, it was only 2 weeks ago myself I was chopping and sawring trees down, this week decorating - I would say 'jack of all trades'  . Love the sounds of your bbq culinary skills too with the offer a bottle of wine 8)


Right, I'll get my diary


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Dani, I do do heavy gardening, it was only 2 weeks ago myself I was chopping and sawring trees down, this week decorating - I would say 'jack of all trades'  . Love the sounds of your bbq culinary skills too with the offer a bottle of wine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I'll get my diary
Click to expand...

It's so long over due, definately need to meet up soon, assuming one of us isn't armed with a chainsaw, paintbrush and wallpaper stripper


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Dani, I do do heavy gardening, it was only 2 weeks ago myself I was chopping and sawring trees down, this week decorating - I would say 'jack of all trades'  . Love the sounds of your bbq culinary skills too with the offer a bottle of wine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I'll get my diary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so long over due, definately need to meet up soon, assuming one of us isn't armed with a chainsaw, paintbrush and wallpaper stripper
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just thought: did you hear of our mutual friend V since he split up? He rang a few times while he was in the process of separation but he's pretty quiet since a few years


----------



## zakkiaz

A3DFU said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need cheering up then thats good stuff relaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> You think that digging out big trees and moving tonnes of stones is relaxing, Wendy?  :roll: Hmmm, let me think: would you like to come and help :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Sorry thought you meant normal gardening! thats landscaping, been there done that ! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

zakkiaz said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need cheering up then thats good stuff relaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> You think that digging out big trees and moving tonnes of stones is relaxing, Wendy?  :roll: Hmmm, let me think: would you like to come and help :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry thought you meant normal gardening! thats landscaping, been there done that ! :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes! 2 helpers: you and Abi  
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dotti

When I've finished decorating the 3 remaining rooms in our house! :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Good morning, will be trevelling home to day after 2 weeks at work, lawns require cutting, veg plot will require some attention,and no doubt the garden will want weeding again, but how very relaxing, i only hope the weather stays fine
see ya all later, and ive won again


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Good morning, will be trevelling home to day after 2 weeks at work, lawns require cutting, veg plot will require some attention,and no doubt the garden will want weeding again, but how very relaxing, i only hope the weather stays fine
> see ya all later, and ive won again


And once the garden has been tided, a spot of al fresco on the patio with some nice Liboreau Merlot to sit and unwind to 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, will be trevelling home to day after 2 weeks at work, lawns require cutting, veg plot will require some attention,and no doubt the garden will want weeding again, but how very relaxing, i only hope the weather stays fine
> see ya all later, and ive won again
> 
> 
> 
> And once the garden has been tided, a spot of al fresco on the patio with some nice Liboreau Merlot to sit and unwind to 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

Are you offering Abi


----------



## zakkiaz

A party!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll be there later, what time?


----------



## zakkiaz

Two Partries if Dani is offering too!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Ok girlies name the date and I will join you both at my house


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Ok girlies name the date and I will join you both at my house


Now, now; and I thought you bought your car for travelling in


----------



## zakkiaz

God i wish you lived closer to me!!!!


----------



## Dotti

Awww Wendy  .


----------



## hanzo

ummmm...... I WIN ?

or should i cook something and join you all??? i can make a killer potato salad


----------



## davelincs

i can make jam sarnies, by the way ive won


----------



## zakkiaz

theres football on again!! i've won!


----------



## VSPURS

zakkiaz said:


> theres football on again!! i've won!


Danny Rose!

What a goal! Did you see it!?


----------



## zakkiaz

No not watching it I'm on here!
who's Danny Rose? :?


----------



## VSPURS

zakkiaz said:


> No not watching it I'm on here!
> who's Danny Rose? :?


Bale! Bale! Bale!

Danny Rose is a young teenager that Spurs bought from Leeds 2 years ago that has just scored the goal of the season!

But Spurs are now 2v0 up but can very easily lose it from here! They have more than enough ability to lose it!


----------



## zakkiaz

what ever! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

zakkiaz said:


> what ever! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Whatever indeed!


----------



## zakkiaz

it can't be that interesting if your on here too!


----------



## VSPURS

zakkiaz said:


> it can't be that interesting if your on here too!


Joking!

I'm in need of bragging about the fact that we are winning to all the Gooners out there if we run out winners!


----------



## Dotti

I support spurs, my 9 year old son is training with Chelsea and my hubby supports west ham :roll: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> I support spurs, my 9 year old son is training with Chelsea and my hubby supports west ham :roll: :lol:


It will be fun in your house at the Weekend with Spurs v Chelsea then!?


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> It will be fun in your house at the Weekend with Spurs v Chelsea then!?


  OHHHHHHHHHHHH yes  .


----------



## VSPURS

COYS!


----------



## Dotti

Do I press delete button now on the sky recording of football or do I just tell him how it was first thing in the morning when little man has awoken from his sleep!  Yidddddddddo!


----------



## VSPURS

I'm going to continue drinking and get very very drunk!!!

:lol:


----------



## Dotti

Give me some Ginola that'll do [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Give me some of the result tonight! That'll do!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dotti

ahh but you said you were getting drunk also! Now your being greedy with scores and alcohol!


----------



## VSPURS

Well if you can,,, why not???


----------



## Dotti

Still drinking?


----------



## VSPURS

Hell yeah! Red Wine!!!


----------



## Dotti

How many bottles? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Just the 2nd at the moment!!


----------



## Dotti

Going for a 3rd?


----------



## A3DFU

3rd place? Never! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

I'm sipping a tia maria thought it would be good for medicinal, I have a sore throat and feel a bit tipsy already


----------



## A3DFU

You're working too hard Abi. Hope you're getting better soon!!

I shall think of you when I lounge in the Italian sunshine next week [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Dotti

I know Dani, everybody has said to me I am doing too much too fast with the house and garden and family and things or try to be everything to everyone. Are you off to Italy next week? 8) . You need a well earned break also.


----------



## hanzo

i am willing to pay everyone 500.- if they let me WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

hanzo said:


> i am willing to pay everyone 500.- if they let me WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


OOO are you now :lol: - oh look I'm in the lead AGAIN!


----------



## Dotti

.. and still winning....


----------



## davelincs

not anymore Abi


----------



## Dotti

I was for 9 hours though Dave


----------



## davelincs

yes i know, i have been busy today, gardening, started altering the decking,, but i am back in the winning seat


----------



## zakkiaz

I've just cut all my hair off!


----------



## davelincs

Skin head?????????????


----------



## Dotti

WAW you two above have been busy from hair cutting to decking - lovely 8) . I had a day out with my fluffies :lol: (sons) :wink:


----------



## zakkiaz

not quite a skinhead but it feels rather short! but better!


----------



## Dotti

We need to see before and after piccies Wendy of your expertise of hair cutting missey 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> I know Dani, everybody has said to me I am doing too much too fast with the house and garden and family and things or try to be everything to everyone. Are you off to Italy next week? 8) . You need a well earned break also.


Yup, Italy it is [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Bardolino at Lake Garda to be precise  Super hotel right by the lake with gym, pool, sauna, steam room etc 8) 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
If they flights will be going by then :?


----------



## Dotti

Have a lovely time dani, you deserve the break


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Abi :-* And I will be checking on here :wink:


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Thanks Abi :-* And I will be checking on here :wink:


No that's comittment 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Abi :-* And I will be checking on here :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's comittment 8)
Click to expand...

That's me


----------



## VSPURS

Not long till I get up for work now but my 18 month old has decided to ignore that fact at the moment!


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Not long till I get up for work now but my 18 month old has decided to ignore that fact at the moment!


Still waking you up at night at that age?


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long till I get up for work now but my 18 month old has decided to ignore that fact at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waking you up at night at that age?
Click to expand...

Only cos she's poorly!


----------



## Dotti

VSPURS said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long till I get up for work now but my 18 month old has decided to ignore that fact at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waking you up at night at that age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cos she's poorly!
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that  . What's wrong with her? croupe?


----------



## VSPURS

Upset tummy!



Poor little mite!


----------



## Dotti

awwww  . Is she being sick?


----------



## davelincs

Good morning all, how is she this morning vspurs?


----------



## VSPURS

davelincs said:


> Good morning all, how is she this morning vspurs?


She got off to sleep this morning at 3:30, my alarm went off for work at 5:30! 

Tired ones today!


----------



## Dotti

Well, my sore throat has esculated into a right horrible heavy cold, and chesty cough I feel absolutely pants  - so today snuggling up under my fury blanket on the sofa with lappy and remotes to the box, hot orange with honey, paracetomol, echinacea with my ferr phos remedies and as it's still half term and my 9 and 11 year old fluffy sons are still off, they have unlimited access to xbox, wii and the tele I think with mummy cuddles inbetween


----------



## davelincs

Get well soon Abi, theres nothing worse,as you cannot do anything to get rid of it, hope you are up and about soon


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Get well soon Abi, theres nothing worse,as you cannot do anything to get rid of it, hope you are up and about soon


Thankyou Dave . Such a nice day also and last day of term, hoping I will be a bit better tomorrow for a family day out maybe as the weather is suppose to remain good. Right now I definately have woman flu :x


----------



## A3DFU

Hope you feel better soon Abi :-*

I had an innocent start to the day with my older son visiting. We went to the pub for a pint during which I asked his advise about a horrible, massive tree in my garden. He went home, fetched his gear and 2 1/2 hours later the tree was no more. Stump grinder in tomorrow morning :roll:
Course I took him ot for a nice curry tonight


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

LAST POST :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> LAST POST :lol:


Wins!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

hey.........not fair!


----------



## VSPURS

So the question is, would you fit a GT30 or GT35?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

are you asking me that question? :roll: 
i would fit a GT28RS just for the 350 bhp reliability :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I went down that route, and only achieved 330bhp and it most definately wasnt enough!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

then what you need is red bull in your engine!.....will give it wings! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> then what you need is red bull in your engine!.....will give it wings! :lol:


Flying is just what I'm looking for as my next stage!


----------



## davelincs

Good Morning all, looks like its going to be a nice day


----------



## Dotti

Hello Dave, what's in store for you today? 8)


----------



## Redscouse

1 down, 3 to go


----------



## Dotti

Redscouse said:


> 1 down, 3 to go


What's that ?


----------



## zakkiaz

Could have been old ladies hair do's! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
but I haven't worked to day  !


----------



## davelincs

The suns out, it must because i have won


----------



## Redscouse

2nd day, hopefully today will be ok, then 2 left to do


----------



## gazzerb

TFFT I finally won!
cheers guys its been a good competition


----------



## zakkiaz

No I've done it again!!!


----------



## DAZTTC

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] its ME!!!


----------



## VSPURS

Ok, Ballast Boy!


----------



## davelincs

Ha Ha its me ive won


----------



## VSPURS

What?


----------



## DAZTTC

Its pardon. :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Either way I'm winning!


----------



## davelincs

Not quite , Lady in red


----------



## zakkiaz

it's still me at the moment


----------



## davelincs

Until now


----------



## VSPURS

Winner! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Looser! :-*


----------



## VSPURS

Loser! :roll:


----------



## mtfc_82

VSPURS said:


> Loser! :roll:


Your all losers!!


----------



## VSPURS

Come on now!
[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Dotti

or else what?


----------



## DAZTTC

Good evening 

DAZ


----------



## davelincs

good night, ive won at last


----------



## VSPURS

Stanford should be good this weekend, does anyone know what the weather is going to be like?


----------



## davelincs

temprature doen to 10/12 degs, cloudy with rain, a bit colder on sunday with north winds


----------



## Dotti

Dave, are you a weather forecaster :wink: , your description sounded perfectly worded 8)


----------



## davelincs

One of my many talents dotti, it will probably be a met office prediction, so sat and sun will be brightsunshine 85degs c
i only wrote the above post about the weather because it had just been on the news
anyway what ever happens, ive won again , ha ha


----------



## Dotti

So the big down poor did finally happen where I live and has now saturated the roads and everything is looking green and dandy


----------



## davelincs

It rained here as well, not to heavy though, having to go back to work today,only for a week though,so not so bad, but what is good , is that i am winning


----------



## VSPURS

Leaving for Stanford Hall Soon!


----------



## Dotti

Thats nice


----------



## VSPURS

It was good!


----------



## Dotti

Saw the piccies


----------



## gazzerb

Punani or panini? Thats what i ask myself :?:


----------



## Dotti

both


----------



## Redscouse

[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davelincs

interesting


----------



## Dotti

Hello Dave, your up early :lol:


----------



## davelincs

working nightshift Abi, thats why, lunch time :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Ahhh omg lunch at midnight :lol:


----------



## davelincs

breakfast at 18.00, lunch 12.00, breakfast 07.00, very strange i know , crickey im winning again


----------



## VSPURS

23 days to go!


----------



## Dotti

Started packing?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

packed a dead body in my suitcase!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Hope it wasn't Glen!


----------



## zakkiaz

I've had an aquarium for my birthday!!!! not getting anthing do! :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

I once got a bike :lol:

is your your birthday today Wendy, if so happy Biirthday


----------



## Dotti

24 more days until Wendy's birthday, Dave  and then it's the BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG one for her


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> 24 more days until Wendy's birthday, Dave  and then it's the BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG one for her


What 21?


----------



## zakkiaz

davelincs said:


> I once got a bike :lol:
> 
> is your your birthday today Wendy, if so happy Biirthday


No end of the month, Big 50!


----------



## zakkiaz

davelincs said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24 more days until Wendy's birthday, Dave  and then it's the BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG one for her
> 
> 
> 
> What 21?
Click to expand...

I wish!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

not to worry Wendy, it looks like ive won again


----------



## Charlie

davelincs said:


> not to worry Wendy, it looks like ive won again


And for over 12 hours as well, to be pipped at the post 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

The never ending story :lol:


----------



## davelincs

well its not ending with you T3RBO


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> The never ending story :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]



davelincs said:


> well its not ending with you T3RBO


Nor with you Dave 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Oh yes it is


----------



## Charlie

I think not 

Charlie


----------



## davelincs

Good evening gents, it looks like im in the lead


----------



## Charlie

Bonsoir - I think not 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti

oh


----------



## Dotti

well


----------



## Dotti

looks


----------



## Dotti

like


----------



## Dotti

I


----------



## Dotti

am


----------



## Dotti

just


----------



## Dotti

simply


----------



## Dotti

making


----------



## Dotti

this


----------



## Dotti

thread


----------



## Dotti

as


----------



## Dotti

annoying


----------



## Dotti

as


----------



## Dotti

I


----------



## Dotti

ever


----------



## Dotti

do


----------



## Dotti

but


----------



## Dotti

hey


----------



## Dotti

it


----------



## Dotti

looks


----------



## Dotti

very


----------



## Dotti

colourful


----------



## Dotti

with


----------



## Dotti

my


----------



## Dotti

four


----------



## Dotti

ringed


----------



## Dotti

mate


----------



## Dotti

plastered


----------



## Dotti

over


----------



## Dotti

it


----------



## Dotti




----------



## Dotti




----------



## Dotti




----------



## VSPURS

Champions League!

OMG!


----------



## A3DFU

Hello all, I'm back from my holidays  How is life back here?


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Hello all, I'm back from my holidays  How is life back here?


Right now . . . . Amazing!


----------



## Dotti

Get in champions league might mighty spurs


----------



## Charlie

Bloody Hell Abi no wonder you have such a high post count 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti




----------



## Charlie

:roll:


----------



## Dotti




----------



## bella_beetle2.0

you shall never win!!! muhaww :lol:


----------



## Dotti

wanna bet


----------



## A3DFU

not with you :roll:


----------



## davelincs

ha ha ha ha, look its me ive won at last


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> ha ha ha ha, look its me ive won at last


Must be :wink: Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
What's the price? [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Me again


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi Dotti, what you been up to? have you finished decorating yet! pic's please!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Making a start decorating the study today Wendy , then all that is left is the kitchen and living room


----------



## A3DFU

After which you were going to come up here for a barbie and a bit of a painting game, weren't you


----------



## Dotti

:lol: I am wonder woman :lol:


----------



## davelincs

thats nice to know dotti, but have you wondered why i have won


----------



## Dotti

No Dave because you haven't .. YET! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> :lol: I am wonder woman :lol:


I never doubted that [smiley=drummer.gif] :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

I've WON! YEH! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

not today Wendy


----------



## A3DFU

So what are you all up to over the weekend then? If the weather holds I shall do some gardening. Perhaps a nice long hike with a friend on Sunday; after morning clients tomorrow and on Sunday. Have a good'n all


----------



## davelincs

fishing tomorrow, out for a run in the tt on Sunday,lunch out in a nice country pub


----------



## A3DFU

well, so far I had a very interesting day of work, being "model" for a video on my website, helping one of my lads with pictures for his website, walking into town with him for a pizza, chucking my old telly out and buying a new one, cleaning, washing, painting ,,,, and now finally sitting down; so no gardening despite nice weather :roll:

But I still hope to go for a proper 4 hour walk tomorrow


----------



## Dotti

BUMP! Just to annoy wallsendmag pmsl :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Evening girls


----------



## Dotti

Good evening Dave. How are you doing?


----------



## A3DFU

Evening. I just finished work and will put my feet up in a bit ==> after I had some munchies: leek&cheese veggie saussages, yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Evening. I just finished work and will put my feet up in a bit ==> after I had some munchies: leek&cheese veggie saussages, yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


I just got home to 4 of these:


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening. I just finished work and will put my feet up in a bit ==> after I had some munchies: leek&cheese veggie saussages, yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home to 4 of these:
Click to expand...

11.9 for a guess mate :wink:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening. I just finished work and will put my feet up in a bit ==> after I had some munchies: leek&cheese veggie saussages, yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home to 4 of these:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 11.9 for a guess mate :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

You gotta like them huh??

Yeah I reckon theres a few tenths in comparison to the current rock hard road tyres I have on! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Nikki.x

can i join in


----------



## DAZTTC

11.9 for a guess mate :wink:

DAZ[/quote]

You gotta like them huh??

Yeah I reckon theres a few tenths in comparison to the current rock hard road tyres I have on! Lol! :lol:[/quote]

Nice and sticky 8) tread too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> 11.9 for a guess mate :wink:
> 
> DAZ


You gotta like them huh??

Yeah I reckon theres a few tenths in comparison to the current rock hard road tyres I have on! Lol! :lol:[/quote]

Nice and sticky 8) tread too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ[/quote]

Yeah, not to be fitted until after the Italy trip and in just enough time before GTI!

So much to look forward to this year!

You coming to GTI this year Daz?


----------



## DAZTTC

You coming to GTI this year Daz?[/quote]

95% shore I'll be there.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> You coming to GTI this year Daz?


95% shore I'll be there.

DAZ[/quote]

Cool!

Were camping over!


----------



## gazzerb

Clunge!


----------



## A3DFU

Can't make GTI this year. I got my sister over that weekend  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and most likely go to Scottland with her instead


----------



## VSPURS

Daz, you still coming to GTi?


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> Daz, you still coming to GTi?


Don't think so mate long story will tell you all about it at the next meet.  (car's fine :wink: )

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daz, you still coming to GTi?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so mate long story will tell you all about it at the next meet.  (car's fine :wink: )
> 
> DAZ 8)
Click to expand...

Ok, no worries mate!

See you on the 7th July!


----------



## A3DFU

nil25 said:


> So whats the price for the person who wins.


To up your number of post counts :roll:

Welcome to the mad-house. Long may your enjoyment last


----------



## VSPURS

What is everyone's predictions for tomorrow afternoon then?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> What is everyone's predictions for tomorrow afternoon then?


2:1 for Slovenia


----------



## davelincs

i hope we win, but cannot see them doing it


----------



## A3DFU

But it happened anyway 8)


----------



## davelincs

good ole England football team


----------



## VSPURS

Bring on Ze Germans!


----------



## A3DFU

So, what do we think the outcome of that game will be?


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> So, what do we think the outcome of that game will be?


I think it would only be fitting that we won on penalties!


----------



## A3DFU

44 years since England beat Germany


----------



## Dotti

... and my england magnetic sticker still remains on the back of my beloved TT :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> 44 years since England beat Germany


I'm kinda sure that there was a time not so long ago where we beat them 5-1 in Germany! In fact over 90 mins they have only beaten us once in the last 5 meetings. Obviously, once it's gone to Penalties we've blown it but I think you'll find our recent record isn't actually that bad!

In the famous words of King Kev, "I'd love it, just love it if we beat them!".


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 44 years since England beat Germany
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda sure that there was a time not so long ago where we beat them 5-1 in Germany!
Click to expand...

Not in a world cup though :wink:


----------



## Dotti

I'm right into the football, I will be sad when it's all ended.


----------



## A3DFU

I'm ok from quarter finals onwards :roll:


----------



## Dotti

I'm really looking forward to Sunday's game with a good BBQ and SUN 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Hmmm, we'll BBQ tomorrow with both sons, the littl'un and my sis.

As for Sunday ,,,,, I'm working :?


----------



## davelincs

2-0 England, should be at home to watch the match


----------



## Dotti

Let's hope your right Dave


----------



## VSPURS

Just over 5 hours to go!


----------



## DAZTTC

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Not worth tears Daz!


----------



## DAZTTC

VSPURS said:


> Not worth tears Daz!


England = [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Vettel wining = 

But with Hamilton comeing in 2nd and still in the lead = 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

Well can I just say    
[so far anyway]

As for the English team: even though we all know is has to be, it is always sad to see a team losing :? 
And it may have been an entirely different result if the referee had allowed the second goal before half time


----------



## davelincs

dead right Dani, but the better team won,and i think they would have won even if Lampards goal counted


----------



## Dotti

Germans may have won the footie but we won the war! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations


----------



## Dotti

:-*


----------



## A3DFU

You're welcome :-*


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> Germans may have won the footie but we won the war! :lol:


we won the world cup 1966


----------



## Dotti

C'mon Brazil you know you want to


----------



## A3DFU

So who do we think is going to go through to the semis?


----------



## Dotti

Portugal, Brazil, Argentina maybe. But what do I know, I'm a girl and go by what my 9 year old son tells me who trains with Chelsea FC :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Every chance of a South American final!


----------



## davelincs

im going with Spain


----------



## Dotti

I love the way the camera always goes on attractive female football fans who have little paintings of their country on their faces 

Still loving the footie even though England boys are out.


----------



## VSPURS

David Villa = Quality!


----------



## A3DFU

I'm not watching the games at all: I don't own a telly :lol: :wink:


----------



## davelincs

sometimes i wonder why i bother Dani,I listen to radio 2 , 75% of the time


----------



## A3DFU

In the space where my telly used to be I now have a lovely fish tank which I find much nicer to watch.
Strangely though (or perhaps not strange at all!!) since I got rid of my telly 3 of my clients have said that they, too, want to throw out their tellies 8)

Of course, if I want to watch something there is always my computer here ,,,,, plus if I should get really desperate (not happened yet!): my son has a telly in his room 

It's amazing how many more hours there are in a day without a telly :roll:


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> sometimes i wonder why i bother Dani,I listen to radio 2 , 75% of the time


I love my radio 4!


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i wonder why i bother Dani,I listen to radio 2 , 75% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> I love my radio 4!
Click to expand...

it just goes to show us northerners are not as intellectual , has the folks down south :lol:


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i wonder why i bother Dani,I listen to radio 2 , 75% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> I love my radio 4!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it just goes to show us northerners are not as intellectual , has the folks down south :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I'm a bit old fashioned I think! :lol:  Love the Archers  . I used to live up north, northern folk are more sociable and approachable.


----------



## DaveM

I like the thought of being a winner, even if only for a few seconds.


----------



## Dotti

DaveM said:


> I like the thought of being a winner, even if only for a few seconds.


 :lol: , that made me chuckle but now I'm back in the lead


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> DaveM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the thought of being a winner, even if only for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: , that made me chuckle but now I'm back in the lead
Click to expand...

May it continue for a long time :lol:


----------



## Dotti

If you say so Dani


----------



## davelincs

So do i Dotti


----------



## A3DFU

All together now ,,,,


----------



## davelincs

2,3,4


----------



## Dotti

Mary at the cottage door, 5,6,7,8 ....


----------



## saint

umm...9?

Anyway...I win.


----------



## davelincs

not for long saint


----------



## A3DFU

We could possibly roll some dice?


----------



## saint

sa|nt rolls a....

6


----------



## A3DFU

three 5s here


----------



## Dotti

number 7 there


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> number 7 there


I want that dice


----------



## davelincs

i thought you might Dani, by the way i have won yet again


----------



## VSPURS

A man lives on the 25th floor of a tower block and every day gets up gets dressed has his breakfast gets in the lift goes down to the ground floor gets in his TT and goes to work.

On his return from work he parks his TT, gets in the lift at the ground floor, gets out the lift on the 15th floor and walks up the stairs for the last 10 floors!

The question is why?


----------



## A3DFU

errrr ,,,,,,,

because he is on a role to get fit :idea:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> errrr ,,,,,,,
> 
> because he is on a role to get fit :idea:


Nope!


----------



## A3DFU

he is frightened of "going over the top" :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> he is frightened of "going over the top" :roll:


Nope!


----------



## DAZTTC

Because there's a hot girl that lives on the 15th floor and he's hoping to bump in to her to chat her up. 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> Because there's a hot girl that lives on the 15th floor and he's hoping to bump in to her to chat her up.
> 
> DAZ


Nope, but like your thinking!!


----------



## A3DFU

He stopped on the 15th floor because there is a restaurant where he had his dinner. To work off the just consumed calories he climbed the rest of the stairs on foot


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> He stopped on the 15th floor because there is a restaurant where he had his dinner. To work off the just consumed calories he climbed the rest of the stairs on foot


Good one but no!


----------



## A3DFU

He love pole vaulting and there is a platform he can use to get from the 15th to the 25th floor :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> He love pole vaulting and there is a platform he can use to get from the 15th to the 25th floor :lol: :lol:


Shall I tell you?


----------



## davelincs

if you must


----------



## VSPURS

He's a dwarf and so can only reach to the number 15 button!


----------



## davelincs

very good, i was not expecting that :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

poor chap. He ought to carry a little step with him :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> poor chap. He ought to carry a little step with him :roll:


He could do I suppose! Lol!
:lol:


----------



## Dotti

Ahh not man more football matches left 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Hm, I wonder who's going to be in the final :roll:


----------



## Dotti

OO that might break a few brain thinking thoughts!


----------



## A3DFU

Guess we'll know tonight ,,,


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations to the Spaniards 8)


----------



## thecoach

is this still going..........


----------



## A3DFU

as much as always :wink:


----------



## Dotti

not light at the end of the tunnel *sigh*


----------



## davelincs

bloody hell thats bright


----------



## Dotti

I thought you would like it Dave ... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do I win then ?


----------



## VSPURS

New Owens Turbo - Fitted

Results to follow


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> New Owens Turbo - Fitted
> 
> Results to follow


You didn't answer my question elsewhere ? :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

No!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I thought as much I'll stick with the V6 for the minute then.


----------



## hanzo

I win ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

No you don't


----------



## TT_Tesh

Greetings. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

From this side of the world


----------



## hanzo

what about now? did i win?


----------



## A3DFU

well ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, let me see :roll:

If I am really honest: no you haven't :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

but i have


----------



## A3DFU

Are you sure Dave? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## hanzo

i think now i did!!


----------



## A3DFU

beat you :-* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hanzo

well i dont mind loosing to a woman, so congrats, or wait i think i just won! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

would you be very upset if I said, that you haven't? :roll:


----------



## davelincs

no but i have, hahahaha


----------



## hanzo

errr i iz de winner!!


----------



## A3DFU

until I just finished with my clients now :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

the morning winner is about


----------



## A3DFU

..... to be the second winner now :twisted:


----------



## vlastan

this is boring...

Lets talk about bum sex to spice it up... :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

This is the off topic, not the flame room so children and the general public can read it! Behave yourself :evil:


----------



## vlastan

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## hanzo

i am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations Hanzo. Well done!


----------



## hanzo

Thank you!


----------



## A3DFU

Any time, Hanzo. I couldn't let a fellow TT'er down, could I :wink:


----------



## hanzo

thats very nice of you, im sure if I was in your situation I would do the same


----------



## A3DFU

Two like minded people then, aren't Hanzo? One as kind as t'other :wink:


----------



## hanzo

I agree, but I still think your kinder ! so thanks again for letting me win!


----------



## A3DFU

You are most welcome Hanzo. After all, I wouldn't want to see you upset now :roll:


----------



## hanzo

Thats very thoughtful of you Dani !! Thanks ! :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU

That's me: always thinking of others before myself :wink:


----------



## hanzo

but just to make sure, I WON  !!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Of course you have! Let's celebrate in style [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## hanzo

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]

celebrate good times oh yea!!!


----------



## A3DFU

let's dance and skip and jump


----------



## hanzo

lets have a [smiley=cheers.gif] and ill put some steaks on the grill [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Yummy!! Name the time and place and I'll be there


----------



## hanzo

time: 18:00 till 08:00 place : Transylvania :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

No problem. I'll bring the garlic :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hanzo

oh I cant eat any garlic..... doctors orders... he said it could kill me!


----------



## A3DFU

Hmmm, that's pretty worrying Hanzo. How do we make sure that Count Dracula wouln't turn up :roll:


----------



## hanzo

hehe... the important thing here is that I AM THE WINNER and lets not forget that [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## hanzo

still the CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

you'll be the champion ,,,, you'll be the champion ,,, di-di-da-da-di ,,,, di-di-da-da-di 8)


----------



## VSPURS

Hello everyone! I'm winning!


----------



## A3DFU

Are you also winning re down-pour?

We just had a massive thunder storm here around Wilmslow. So much so that my almost empty water butt is now full to over-flowing again


----------



## davelincs

it looks like lincolnshire is winning again


----------



## A3DFU

Are you sure Dave?

It was absolutely horrendous here and it looks like more rain now.
One of my lads commutes across the Pennines for work and parts of the roads were washed away  [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## hanzo

thats all very nice and interesting but you guys need to remember that I AM THE WINNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

You may very well be, Hanzo.

But then I just want to add that it is trowing it down here again. And the plums are rotting on the tree, the potatoes, tomatoes and beans are getting too wet etc. Why did I bother planting veg this year :roll:


----------



## james2878

I've decided that I'd like to be the winner!
Whats the prize?


----------



## A3DFU

james2878 said:


> Whats the prize?


Ah, you have the honour of meeting loads of weird folk on here :roll: :wink:

Oh, and welcome to the madhouse


----------



## james2878

thank you very much 
I'd still like to be the winner......


----------



## A3DFU

james2878 said:


> I'd still like to be the winner......


And the winner you shall be, James.

Congratulations [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## hanzo

no no no no NOO!!

you guys dont seem to understand... veggies or not... new or old... I IZ DA WINNA !!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU

hanzo said:
 

> I IZ DA WINNA !!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


da winna of vot :roll:


----------



## davelincs

sorry to say, i have won


----------



## hanzo

come again??

look like it is me once more!!


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations


----------



## VSPURS

And now, the time is near, and so we face, the final curtain!


----------



## hanzo

well for a few days I enjoyed being the winner !!!

I guess I still hold the record for most days having the last post !!!! 

still winning!!!


----------



## A3DFU

And the final curtain has fallen 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
on to deaf ears


----------



## hanzo

still winning!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

:roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Leaving for the West Mids meet now!


----------



## hanzo

ya and im still winning!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well done that man


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Leaving for the West Mids meet now!


So are you up for a curry this coming Saturday then?  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=180134


----------



## davelincs

afraid not


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> afraid not


Hang on; you're not Steve??? :roll:


----------



## davelincs

well spotted Dani, im dave and winning again


----------



## A3DFU

It's me be sooooo clever, Dave. I spot these little things :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Looks like I'm once again in the lead, patiently waiting on the phone for a quote to fit my lovely ScarleTT a lovely xenon bulb, if it is that, that has gone on my beloved, whilst playing on here with you lot  ... dreading to think what the price will be! ! !


----------



## davelincs

Hi Abi,are you ok, have you been on holiday?
by the way im in front


----------



## bluush

jeez a waste of a SQL database this is.


----------



## VSPURS

That's true so the thread may aswell get locked now!


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Hi Abi,are you ok, have you been on holiday?
> by the way im in front


Hey Dave, thankyou for asking, I'm very well thankyou just spent the last month or so in the lovely blue skies, sun, sun more sun, now with a glorious tan in the sunny hot south of france  . Back to reality now though of 3 word story and last post wins :lol:  . How's you? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Fine thanks Abi,where abouts in France?,


----------



## hanzo

the 3 word story is now over 800 pages!

but all that matters in the end is that I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Good morning all. Have you had a look at this wonderful moon tonight? Must be another day or two and it's a full moon


----------



## davelincs

its me


----------



## hanzo

moi


----------



## zakkiaz

Everyone ! I've won yeh!


----------



## zakkiaz

Yeh!!!!! I've defo won! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Are you sure? :roll:


----------



## zakkiaz

Oh no! thought everyone had forgot about this post!!!!!! I've won!


----------



## thecoach

still goooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## davelincs

yes its still goooooooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnngggggggggggg, and im winning


----------



## Dotti

WingwongwangTim is winning :lol:


----------



## MP

Wow, this is my first post on this thread and I've won!


----------



## Dotti

Them, that makes us joint winners


----------



## MP

Hurrah!


----------



## Ady.

eskimo :?


----------



## MP

Bugger, I was winning for over a day!


----------



## A3DFU

MP said:


> Bugger, I was winning for over a day!


And then it all turns topsy turvy :roll:

Anyway, have a lovely weekend and congratulations on your second prize 8)


----------



## davelincs

i will just slip in and take the lead


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> i will just slip in and take the lead


Yeashhh. Congratulations [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz

Me again!


----------



## Dotti

Jiggy jiggy didums


----------



## davelincs

hard luck Dotti


----------



## MP

Winning!


----------



## hanzo

i won!!!!!!


----------



## MP

D'oh! I was winning for ages!


----------



## kathleenp980

mac's TT said:


> me....so far


Thanks for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.
[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

__________________
Watch Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole Online Free


----------



## davelincs

Hi kathleen, welcome to the forum, you might be better off introducing yourself in the newbie section


----------



## VSPURS

How much is enough?

400? 500? Or even 600?

When do you stop?


----------



## Dotti

Enough is never enough .. well for me anyway!


----------



## Digi

THE END

I won.


----------



## Dotti

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Hard luck dotti, its me thats winning


----------



## jamietd




----------



## hanzo

ere me now!! i IZ da winna!!


----------



## MP

hanzo said:


> ere me now!! i IZ da winna!!


Don't think so!


----------



## hanzo

ummm yea!! im still winning!!


----------



## A3DFU

Well, can I just tell you that I only got back from Avebury now where I spent two nice days  
Unfortunately there been more problems with my car (loses coolant again) so I cut my trip short not without trying Swindon Audi to sort it but they were the least helpful people I've ever encountered :x 
Swindon Audi [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## hanzo

i also have a problem... my car seems to whistle ... maybe its a bit excited seeing other cars.. or just in love with itself...

but i need to probably get some rubber tubing or silicone hoses replaces to stop the air escaping....


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like some of our TTs have reached an age where they need a bit more TLC :roll:


----------



## hanzo

but im still winning!!


----------



## A3DFU

That goes without saying :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Morning all, raining here in Lincoln, the only good thing about today is , im winning


----------



## SOFTTY

Hello raining here too


----------



## hanzo

Hi bright and sunny here !!! even brighter since I AM WINNING!!


----------



## MP

It's stopped raining here for a change!


----------



## A3DFU

I took my siter to Liverpool airport at lunch time today and the driving conditions on the M62 were atrocious to say the least  
And then I had to leave my car with the garage because they needed more time to investigate the fault around the high engine temperature. My guess is cooling fan but could be sensor, which I will know tomorrow. Hope I get all fixed for ADI


----------



## hanzo

Good luck with that ! hope it doesnt turn out to be a costly fix!


----------



## A3DFU

hanzo said:


> Good luck with that ! hope it doesnt turn out to be a costly fix!


Thanks, so do I :? 
I'll let you know when I know what's wrong


----------



## hanzo

i just cant seem to find time to go fix that whistling sound... seems like its leaking air


----------



## A3DFU

Well, on mine they changed the cooling fan controller just to find out that that was not what had caused the fault in the first place  
So I need to be patient because I won't have my car back on Monday and no courtesey car until some time on Monday


----------



## hanzo

im the winner!!


----------



## A3DFU

You most definitely are as I still don't have A3DFU back 

At least Macclesfield Audi brought a courtesey car round yesterday, so I'm mobile again. But i find it rediculous that they can't diagnose and rectify a fault within 6 working days [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hanzo

yes it is funny how we trust them with our loved ones but they never seem to know what to do... i always self diagnose and give them tips to speed up the process


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> You most definitely are as I still don't have A3DFU back
> 
> At least Macclesfield Audi brought a courtesey car round yesterday, so I'm mobile again. But i find it rediculous that they can't diagnose and rectify a fault within 6 working days [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh Dani  Your poor beloved. You will be missing poor A3DFU  . Hope you get your TT back soon


----------



## davelincs

Dotti, like the new avator


----------



## A3DFU

hanzo said:


> yes it is funny how we trust them with our loved ones but they never seem to know what to do... i always self diagnose and give them tips to speed up the process


Thanks Hanzo,

unfortunately I don't understand enough about engines to self diagnose. I'm just ok to help my fellow humans with health problems but I can't help my car  
Under normal circumstances I would have asked, my trusted friend, John-H to have a look at A3DFU. He's looking after her most of the time; just right now he needs to get his own TT sorted for the weekend so I didn't want to burden him with my car too as not to over-stretch a friendship.



Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most definitely are as I still don't have A3DFU back
> 
> At least Macclesfield Audi brought a courtesey car round yesterday, so I'm mobile again. But i find it rediculous that they can't diagnose and rectify a fault within 6 working days [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dani  Your poor beloved. You will be missing poor A3DFU  . Hope you get your TT back soon
Click to expand...

Thanks Abi,

I now got her back 

I'd already resigned myself to take the courtesey A3 to ADI but thankfully A3DFU will now be on the club stand as always


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Dotti, like the new avator


Well thankyou kind Dave 8)


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> I now got her back
> 
> I'd already resigned myself to take the courtesey A3 to ADI but thankfully A3DFU will now be on the club stand as always


There's a sigh of relief, back re-united with your beloved


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now got her back
> 
> I'd already resigned myself to take the courtesey A3 to ADI but thankfully A3DFU will now be on the club stand as always
> 
> 
> 
> There's a sigh of relief, back re-united with your beloved
Click to expand...

Your ears are working perfectly Abi - or was it your intuition? 

So I can now go and train a client (training for me as well, as we BodyMax)


----------



## A3DFU

Update; and this really should go in the flame room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to a client tonight just to find the engine temperature rising to almost the red mark again. On the way back home I put the car into 1st gear for the last 400 yards: engine temperature almost into the red. On inspection there is now no coolant in the reservoir. WTF did Macclesfield Audi do, saying all was fixed and fleecing me of £££s :evil: [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

Macclesfield audi used to be really, really good and always got top marks from me but since the head of business changed they really have gone down [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## hanzo

that really sucks!!

tell them to fix it for free !


----------



## A3DFU

Well, they are now replacing some hoses and the engine temperature sensor ,,,,


----------



## hanzo

Im taking my car to the dealer this week to find out why its whistling so loud!! People in cars around me keep looking at me like im some freak hehehe... and its really getting on my nerves!

good luck, hope they fix it! you should get a big discount at least for them not knowing what the problem is from the beginning!


----------



## A3DFU

hanzo said:


> Im taking my car to the dealer this week to find out why its whistling so loud!! People in cars around me keep looking at me like im some freak hehehe... and its really getting on my nerves!
> 
> good luck, hope they fix it! you should get a big discount at least for them not knowing what the problem is from the beginning!


Same with your's Hanzo = good luck. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

As for what I'll be charged (or possible discount), I'll have to wait and see until tomorrow when my car will be ready.

So far, Macc Audi have always been excellent in their service and because of that I'd recommended at least 8 new customers (new cars) to them so I pushed loads of good business their way. However, this time things seem to be different as I've already been told I need to pay another ~£170, so that's almost £600 all in all now


----------



## hanzo

so all i need to change is my breather valve.... should be painless... i cant wait to buy my downpipe !!


----------



## audiaudi

Hi I'm new to the forum  I am having the same problem with my 53 plate TT. What sort of mileage has your car done?


----------



## VSPURS

Wagner!


----------



## A3DFU

So have you got all sorted now?


----------



## hanzo

do you speak downpipe?


----------



## A3DFU

Yes, I meant your TT Hanzo.

And welcome to the forum audiaudi  Your name wouldn't be Steve by any chance? :roll:


----------



## BLinky

I am new to the forum too!


----------



## A3DFU

BLinky said:


> I am new to the forum too!


And with too much time on your hand :wink:


----------



## audiaudi

No sorry. Who is Steve? My name is Sarah


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome Sarah


----------



## hanzo

Welcome to the forum!

Im getting my DOWNPIPE!!!!

and they fixed my whistle!!! my car is normal !!


----------



## A3DFU

hanzo said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Im getting my DOWNPIPE!!!!
> 
> and they fixed my whistle!!! my car is normal !!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dotti

I'm the forum swinger  [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## hanzo

:lol:


----------



## Dotti

And so my beloved ScarleTT passed her MOT today with flying colours also gave her a big full on service too. I will be treating her to a nice alpine ipod stereo. Upon her return to my home was a lovely 2 inch diameter scratch with fine lines, scraping off the paint on her passenger door! Looked like someone had scraped some equipment along it   . Fortunately, the garage has owned up to it and will sort it for me on Monday but I am loathed to let them drive her away.


----------



## A3DFU

The sign of the times, Abi see here 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184165

Garages are not what they used to be. I hope you get your car sorted swiftly


----------



## Dotti

Thankyou Dani. Could be worse, He could have crashed it I suppose. My beloved hasn't a single dent or scratch on her which probably makes having this one done by someone else worse. . It will be sorted I know, I know the company too well for them to be horrible about it thankfully. Just inconvenience! I can't believe you have still got ongoing problems with yours! Poor A3DFU


----------



## bobski

I am the winner....!


----------



## hanzo

the point still remains....

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davelincs

I hope scarlett come,s back in pristine condition Abi, did you manage to fit the stereo?


----------



## Dotti

Dave :- She came back having passed her MOT and feeling great to drive BUT with a 2inch diameter scratch on her passenger door [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Never again am I going to let her be taken away and driven by anyone else!


----------



## A3DFU

I want to apologise to Macclesfield Audi and the head of business.

On Wednesday, 6th October, I posted some comments on here which were done out of frustration, upset and annoyance. I should have known better not to post when feeling like that!!

I have just met the new head of Macclesfield Audi as a very friendly and level headed man and he is set to resolve the problems around the recent repair of my car that led me to make those comments in the first place.

So as I just said to you in person, Bernhad, I am sorry for posting what I did! See you on Friday


----------



## Dotti

Glad it's sorted Dani


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Glad it's sorted Dani


It most certainly is not Abi =====> check "the other" thread :?


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's sorted Dani
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly is not Abi =====> check "the other" thread :?
Click to expand...

I can't believe I just heard my self *tutting* at this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's sorted Dani
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly is not Abi =====> check "the other" thread :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe I just heard my self *tutting* at this [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Yeah. Most frustrating and upsetting :?

Glad I'm going on hols next week to take my mind of this s**t


----------



## Guest

O.k.

I'm thinking laterally here... (Well it's not far off Armistice Day).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Post

Do I win then?

Doug


----------



## gazzerb

Doug Short said:


> O.k.
> 
> I'm thinking laterally here... (Well it's not far off Armistice Day).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Post
> 
> Do I win then?
> 
> Doug


No I do!
Ha ha who ever posts after this is a gaylord who wears womens underware


----------



## oceans7

gazzerb said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k.
> 
> I'm thinking laterally here... (Well it's not far off Armistice Day).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Post
> 
> Do I win then?
> 
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> No I do!
> Ha ha who ever posts after this is a gaylord who wears womens underware
Click to expand...

 Double ha ha.
I win as I am a lesbian countess in a purple thong, and the next person to post is a chicken molester. :lol:


----------



## Guest

You forgot to add IDT, INDT.

Remember at primary school when you used to write something (e.g. on chalkboard or someone's exercise book)? :lol:

Doug


----------



## davelincs

Sorry guys and gals, im the winner


----------



## Guest

'fraid not. You need to think of a better 'pun' or something clever to win this one. :-*

Doug


----------



## A3DFU

I see, I'm away from my computer for 10 days (hols) and the username has changed colour :roll: 
Hope that this is now the last post - so where can I pick up my prize?


----------



## davelincs

Did you have a good holiday Dani?
is a coconut a good enough prize


----------



## A3DFU

Yes, thanks Dave. Excellent holiday but I was hoping for a bottle of champers as a prize :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Abit like this game Dani, you cannot win them all


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Worth a go though


----------



## VSPURS

Come on Barca!


----------



## A3DFU

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Worth a go though


Yeah 

So who is up for a pub meet then


----------



## Wallsendmag

Superb , now we have three shite threads.


----------



## VSPURS

Three?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

There are waaaaaayyyyyyy more than 3


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Superb , now we have three shite threads.


And I thought we were talking about a pub meet and cruise :twisted:


----------



## davelincs

Some people get easily confused Dani


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Morning Dave - a wonderful day to you ,,,, and everyone else on here


----------



## Adam-tt

Can't believe I have never seen this thread


----------



## A3DFU

adam-tt said:


> Can't believe I have never seen this thread


its because you haven't joined the TTOC yet :wink: :roll:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

No need to join that to win this thread


----------



## davelincs

Well not quite


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Oh I beg to differ :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Well im stil winning


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ooooohhhh noooooooo your not


----------



## davelincs

I beg to differ Bella


----------



## gazzerb

Morning


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

good morning you spring chicken


----------



## davelincs

Hello Duck


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Quack quack


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

your all quackers!


----------



## Dotti

three word story :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

That would just de-value this thread!


----------



## davelincs

not at all


----------



## VSPURS

What would you prefer?

A standard Audi TT with standard Ferrari performance

Or

A standard Ferrari with standard Audi TT performance?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Neither


----------



## VSPURS

If two people drove a car, 1 controlled the pedals, the other did the steering, which one would you do?


----------



## DAZTTC

Steering. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

If you could only go to one Event this year, what would it be?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

National pole dancing finals :lol:


----------



## Dotti

I'll dance with you dodatden


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Dotti said:


> I'll dance with you dodatden


Oooo goody :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

it looks like ive won again


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Sorry to disappoint


----------



## VSPURS

Originality is the key!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Won't win tho


----------



## VSPURS

Anything is possible! Come on Crawley!


----------



## davelincs

Simple done it again


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Afraid you're mistaken


----------



## davelincs

And todays winner is


----------



## VSPURS

VSPURS!!!!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Me


----------



## davelincs

No not on a sunday afternoon


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

you shall never win.... muhawwwwwwww [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Thats what you think


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

One [smiley=sunny.gif] day , there was an [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
He wasnt any old [smiley=indian_chief.gif] as unlike the rest he didnt have a name!

He had enough of life an was about to [smiley=hanged.gif] , Until an [smiley=wings.gif] appeared!
she said i can help you find a name, all you have to do is take a look and choose [smiley=book2.gif] !
Once the [smiley=indian_chief.gif] has found one he liked he told the [smiley=wings.gif]!

He was very happy until the [smiley=wings.gif] told him that he needed to sign [smiley=deal2.gif]!

He was named.............. Burt [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

What burt hadnt realised was that he had signed to say he would swop his life from being an [smiley=indian_chief.gif] , to a [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Top Gear soon!


----------



## Dotti

Wonder what delights they will bring this week! :roll:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

My prize for this thread


----------



## Dotti

oh no you don't audidodatden :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Ah but I do :lol:


----------



## Dotti

oh no you don't


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Oooooohhhhhhhh yes I do :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Carry on watching top gear AudiDoDatDen ....


----------



## davelincs

New week, new leader


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

a week closer to moving to my new home 

is it bad that I am looking forward to going back to bed tonight?


----------



## davelincs

Yes it is bad Bella, get a grip on yourself, there more to life then going back to bed, :lol: 
when are you moving?
Flat, house, bungalow, ???
looks like im winning again


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Sorry you're not winning


----------



## Adam-tt

I'm winning 

role on home time


----------



## davelincs

As bad has that Adam
by the way im in front again


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Nope you're mistaken


----------



## davelincs

Not this time


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Afraid so


----------



## VSPURS

How happy is everyone with their TT on a scale of 1 - 10 (10 being over the moon, 1 being sell it tomorrow).


----------



## DAZTTC

9


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> How happy is everyone with their TT on a scale of 1 - 10 (10 being over the moon, 1 being sell it tomorrow).


I thought I was a 10 allways ,,,,, that's for the last 10 years or so.
Quite recently(since last summer) I have to say it's a 5 or even 4


----------



## Private Prozac

Who resurrected this sh*t?


----------



## VSPURS

I think that I'm at a 6 or 7 at the moment!

A few things to do!


----------



## davelincs

I would have to go with 9


----------



## VSPURS

I wonder if anyone has a 10?


----------



## davelincs

I have changed my mind 9.95


----------



## VSPURS

What changed?


----------



## DAZTTC

He forgot its a Roadster. :wink:


----------



## davelincs

DAZTTC said:


> He forgot its a Roadster. :wink:


Spot on :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

davelincs said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> He forgot its a Roadster. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:  :wink:

DAZ


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

In the lead again


----------



## VSPURS

Certain people on here aren't adding much to the quality content of this thread are they?


----------



## davelincs

No


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Don't give a toss


----------



## davelincs

How can you be a winner with that attitude


----------



## VSPURS

Exactly my point! At least the posts could be used for constructive and interesting conversation!


----------



## davelincs

hmm


----------



## VSPURS

davelincs said:


> hmm


Lol!

This still has to be one of the most entertaining threads on here!

Copenhagen v Chelsea - What do you think?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

:roll: :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Hopefully chelsea, vspurs, its about time torres got on the score sheet for them,thats if he his playing
are you watching the match?


----------



## VSPURS

davelincs said:


> Hopefully chelsea, vspurs, its about time torres got on the score sheet for them,thats if he his playing
> are you watching the match?


Yep!

I'll be keeping a watch on the Blackpool v Spurs game tonight too!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen




----------



## davelincs

Tired Den?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Nah just bored like these guys


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Exactly my point! At least the posts could be used for constructive and interesting conversation!


Like the conversation we had last year (or was it 2 years ago??) about how the TTOC and TTF were formed 8)


----------



## VSPURS

Well at least something better than just "I Win"!


----------



## davelincs

Heres one for you all to discuss, will the tory / liberal goverment be overthrown, like a few of the rulers in the middle east


----------



## VSPURS

Each to their own I suppose!

Is anyone doing anything exciting for Children in Need this year!? I need some inspiration for my Office to do this year!


----------



## davelincs

No nothing at all,


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting for Children in Need this year!? I need some inspiration for my Office to do this year!


How about a Ten-Pin-Bowling tournament which could run over a few weekends. The prize money gets donnated to Children in Need and it is loads of fun for the participants too


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing anything exciting for Children in Need this year!? I need some inspiration for my Office to do this year!
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Ten-Pin-Bowling tournament which could run over a few weekends. The prize money gets donated to Children in Need and it is loads of fun for the participants too
Click to expand...


----------



## hanzo

Wow alot has changed...

its interesting to see these discussions develop..

personally i think it is important to stimulate the mind,

however, more importantly!

and we must NEVER forget this !!

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :lol:    :roll: :-* [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:    8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Dotti




----------



## VSPURS

If you could drive to Paris and back in any car in the world, what car would you choose?!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> If you could drive to Paris and back in any car in the world, what car would you choose?!


Mine


----------



## A3DFU

Second thought, mine as a roadster


----------



## Dotti




----------



## davelincs

so,s mine


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could drive to Paris and back in any car in the world, what car would you choose?!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine
Click to expand...

Which I may actually do later this year to join up with ClanTT  
[well, it's not exactly Paris but the Loire Vally [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Sounds good!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Sounds good!


Does that mean you're going as well Steve?


----------



## Lovinit

VSPURS said:


> If you could drive to Paris and back in any car in the world, what car would you choose?!


gT of some sort....Aston perhaps??

I've been to paris many times to visit family and driven various cars from golfs to a rattley old toyota avensis... Prob easiest of the lot was my S2 or the A6..both pretty comfortable and when at high speed really relaxing...but satisfying.. and the ability to pull away in all gears...great fun on the contienent!

Would like to take the TT, only thing is boot space for extended trips i guess! but worth a shot...

James


----------



## A3DFU

Lovinit said:


> Would like to take the TT, only thing is boot space for extended trips i guess! but worth a shot...
> 
> James


Big enough if you fold the rear seats down


----------



## Chubster

Meep [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Chubster said:


> Meep [smiley=book2.gif]


Meep to you too :wink:

And welcome to the madhouse


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're going as well Steve?
Click to expand...

I just dont have the time Dani unfortunately!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're going as well Steve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just dont have the time Dani unfortunately!
Click to expand...

Big shame 

And I see you are back in the fold; greaTT stuff Steve 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L80NTT

still going then :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like it since you resurrected it :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Dani, you were doing so well in the lead winning too


----------



## davelincs

well almost


----------



## A3DFU

Let's see who's the most patient one :wink:


----------



## davelincs

its not me


----------



## diamond

Me me me .... I take it this is for a RS right?


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> its not me


I am *VERY* patient on the other hand 8)


----------



## Dotti

Hey


----------



## davelincs

whats the matter Abi?,oh look i am winning again


----------



## diamond

Hehe


----------



## davelincs

:lol:


----------



## diamond




----------



## Dotti




----------



## davelincs

less of this joviality, im winning again


----------



## diamond

am I winning


----------



## davelincs

not quite


----------



## A3DFU

Well, what's the rain like in your part of the world? It's grey and wet where I am


----------



## davelincs

Same here Dani, i have yet to take the dog out for his morning walk, Typical of the British Summer


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:

Apparently it's going to stay this way until the end of August :?

Same here: need to take my time-share dog for a walk but did a mega workout first, where I increased all weights 8) 
YES!!

Ah, the sun's showing: perhaps I'll get the lawn cut today


----------



## Hiccup

Lovely and sunny here in Windsor, had better be nice for the weekend! 
Just moved into my new place so im hoping to test out the BBQ


----------



## davelincs

lets hope it is nice, we could do with some sunshine, if not we will have to go abroad for it


----------



## Hiccup

Hitting up Murcia in August can not wait!


----------



## davelincs

Going to Ibiza in sept,i cant wait either


----------



## A3DFU

It's actually been very nice here all week; and far too hot today!

As for holidays: I'm off to Berlin in September for 2 weeks travelling on to the Baltic Sea. Yes!


----------



## gazzerb

Cool I won!


----------



## VSPURS

What have you done?


----------



## gazzerb

VSPURS said:


> What have you done?


I won.........init


----------



## VSPURS

But I'm winning!


----------



## Adam-tt

not any more :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Oh no!


----------



## Adam-tt

NO [smiley=argue.gif] lol


----------



## VSPURS

Ermmm YES!

:roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

fine you win


----------



## VSPURS

Thanks!


----------



## Dotti

Well hello BoyZ! :-*


----------



## VSPURS

Lol! Here we go again!


----------



## Adam-tt

i will try again tomorrow :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Good thinking! I'll do the same.


----------



## Dotti

... and me also


----------



## VSPURS

Nice one!


----------



## Dotti

yep


----------



## VSPURS

Yes indeed!


----------



## Dotti

Still here


----------



## VSPURS

Me too!


----------



## Dotti

Hello [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Hi! 8)


----------



## Dotti

Still here then mr vspurs?


----------



## VSPURS

It appears to be that way!


----------



## A3DFU

No listen folks: there is little point in just saying "hello" cos that won't win you any points! The trick is to discuss a serious issue and stay on top of it. So, what is you opinion about this latest find by Jodrell Bank Telescope about this new diamond "planet"?
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 4873082011


----------



## VSPURS

And i thought the rock on my wife's finger was big! Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

Now you know what to get her for her next birthday 8) 8)


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Now you know what to get her for her next birthday 8) 8)


A planet?


----------



## Dotti

I'm the winner, I'm the winner, YAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY  :lol: ... but, we know that won't last long


----------



## VSPURS

I'm having the challenge today of watching both Football and F1 at the same time!


----------



## A3DFU

And which did you prefer? For me it was F1


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> And which did you prefer? For me it was F1


Mo Farah was my highlight!


----------



## Adam-tt

Im back


----------



## Dotti

so am I


----------



## VSPURS

It's Moto GP time!


----------



## gazzerb

the next person to post is an arsenal supporter


----------



## Dotti

How did you guess?  ... SPURS GIRL THROUGH AND THROUGH ALWAYS AND FOREVER!!


----------



## VSPURS

Stoner has this wrapped up as usual!


----------



## A3DFU

In pole position for the 7th time


----------



## VSPURS

It's been a bit dull recently without Rossi at the sharp end and Marco behaving himself!


----------



## Dotti

Don't mind me


----------



## VSPURS

Curry will be here soon to be accompanied with Dragons Den!


----------



## Dotti

Just polished off a homemade hot chilli hubby just made, feeling the heat in my little mouth


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Curry will be here soon to be accompanied with Dragons Den!


You missed a really nice curry at the end of our cruise last night


----------



## VSPURS

Can't wait for my chicken tikka razala! Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## A3DFU

Yum, yum. I love Rezala [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Dotti

You'll be needing an ice cold lager with that then!


----------



## VSPURS

Yep, ready and waiting!
:roll:


----------



## A3DFU

So how was the Rezala?


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> So how was the Rezala?


Hot! And good!


----------



## A3DFU

Well, I had a fabulous Thai curry tonight courtesy of a good friend: refreshing, a bit peanutty and soooo yummy (the curry, not the friend!)


----------



## A3DFU

Well, I had a fabulous Thai curry tonight courtesy of a good friend: refreshing, a bit peanutty and soooo yummy (the curry, not the friend!)


----------



## VSPURS

New windscreen for the TT in the morning!


----------



## A3DFU

what have you done with your old one?


----------



## VSPURS

Cracked it!


----------



## Dotti

I got new windscreen wipers for ScarelTT yesterday 8)


----------



## VSPURS

Screen done! Now for MOT!


----------



## Dotti

Do you think it will pass?


----------



## VSPURS

I'd hope so. Everything is in very good working order.


----------



## Dotti

Every other year, mine fails on tyres! Can't think why! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Tyres are good!


----------



## Dotti

I'm about to purchase 2 new new tyres


----------



## VSPURS

What brand? Yoko's?


----------



## Dotti

Mitchelins


----------



## VSPURS

I've never run Michelins before.


----------



## Dotti

I used to have pirelli but the Mitchelins are ok to be honest


----------



## A3DFU

MOT for A3DFU in September: 11 years old and 184k miles :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

MOT for A3DFU in September: 11 years old and 184k miles :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Does it always pass it's MOT every year?


----------



## A3DFU

It has done so far Abi


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> MOT for A3DFU in September: 11 years old and 184k miles :roll:


Hey, mines 11 years old too!
Maybe it was a good year!


----------



## Dotti

Are you both original owners of your TTs?


----------



## VSPURS

No, had mine just the last 4 of the 11!


----------



## Dotti

What will you replace it with when the time comes?


----------



## VSPURS

I won't! The money that I've spent on it and the value it holds would mean it's pointless to sell.


----------



## Dotti

So you think all the mods add value and those make it hold it's value also?


----------



## VSPURS

I'm not fussed to be honest! The only way I'll realise anything from the car would be to have someone buy it that wanted exactly what I've done, but that's highly unlikely!
Elrao has had his car up for sale for a very long time and is now de-modding the car!

I'm in a fortunate enough position not to have to sell and so won't be doing so!

It's still my fun toy and I'm in the process of completing a number of new changes. Cosmetic not performance!


----------



## Dotti

Well it's certainly an eye catching TT you have there vspurs 8)


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> Well it's certainly an eye catching TT you have there vspurs 8)


Not to everyone's tastes but it's not for them it's for me!


----------



## Dotti

Oh look, looks like I'm winning at this ghastly hour again!


----------



## Diveratt

sorry Dotti some of us have been up for ages


----------



## Dotti

Diveratt, did you set your alarm especially early so you could post on here? :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Deadline Day is going to be interesting!


----------



## Diveratt

When is D Day?


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> When is D Day?


Deadline Day is today! Just over 10 hours left!


----------



## Dotti

What's that then?


----------



## VSPURS

The last day that clubs can sign new players until January 1st!


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Are you both original owners of your TTs?


Yes I am. And did almost all of of the 184,000 miles myself - well defo 183,000 of them!!



VSPURS said:


> I won't! The money that I've spent on it and the value it holds would mean it's pointless to sell.


This is the same for me too Steve. I'll keep A3DFU for ever


----------



## VSPURS

I adjusted the activation and deactivation speeds of my motorised spoiler today!


----------



## Diveratt

That is the coolest TT mod ever BTW

what speed is it popping at?


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> That is the coolest TT mod ever BTW
> 
> what speed is it popping at?


It goes up at 55mph and down at 45mph now.

I'm doing another one at the moment cos the first one on the car at the moment is ok but there are lots of things that could have been done better so I'm hoping to have version 2 done soonish.


----------



## Diveratt

Will you be selling of the v1version?

I did look at it at the Ace cafe last year it's vert trick,
I keep thinking about one similar to the Boxter but not sure you could do it on a TT or if I have the skill


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> Will you be selling of the v1version?
> 
> I did look at it at the Ace cafe last year it's vert trick,
> I keep thinking about one similar to the Boxter but not sure you could do it on a TT or if I have the skill


I might do but I'll see how V2 goes!


----------



## Diveratt

Cool you can tell me all about it at the Rolling Road day.


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> Cool you can tell me all about it at the Rolling Road day.


Yes that will a good day!


----------



## Dotti

Indian summer's on it's way


----------



## VSPURS

Blackpool Pleasure Beach with the kids has been fun today!


----------



## Diveratt

Donkey rides, Candy Floss, Oh what fun


----------



## Tangerine Knight

never been to the pleasure beach or up the tower and im from blackpool


----------



## VSPURS

Just got home! It was a good day!


----------



## A3DFU

Who enjoyed it more: you or the kids? :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Definately them cos of how much it cost me!!!


----------



## Diveratt

Looks like you have won V its been over 24 hours since the last post 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> Looks like you have won V its been over 24 hours since the last post
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks!
I did wonder where you'd all gone!


----------



## Diveratt

Not giving up that easy, Its not over yet. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I never thought you would!


----------



## A3DFU

Well I went for a walk in the Pennines today after my gym workout


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Well I went for a walk in the Pennines today after my gym workout


I cooked a big fat roast dinner! :-*


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I went for a walk in the Pennines today after my gym workout
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked a big fat roast dinner! :-*
Click to expand...

Yum yum. Bet it was nice [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Oh yes! Could have done with a long walk afterwards too!


----------



## Diveratt

Or a nap


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> Or a nap


Thats reserved for the F1 weekends!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Oh yes! Could have done with a long walk afterwards too!


Could be closer than you think! I've been asked at the last North-West meet to organise a health&fitness weekend which I'm happy to do if there is enough interest. No curry or roast though :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Me to I do normally try to stay awake till Lewis goes out but that's not always much of a challenge


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! Could have done with a long walk afterwards too!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asked at the last North-West meet to organise a health&fitness weekend which I'm happy to do if there is enough interest. No curry or roast though :wink:
Click to expand...

Health and Fitness! You mean drive to the gym in the TT?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! Could have done with a long walk afterwards too!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asked at the last North-West meet to organise a health&fitness weekend which I'm happy to do if there is enough interest. No curry or roast though :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Health and Fitness! You mean drive to the gym in the TT?
Click to expand...


----------



## VSPURS

First day back at work today in 2 weeks and the 5:30 alarm wasn't all that bad!


----------



## Diveratt

The problem is as soon as you get back to work it feels as if you have never been away


----------



## Dotti

Have to admit whilst I love going on holiday I do like to get back into routine once back and that does inlclude going back to work also.


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> Have to admit whilst I love going on holiday I do like to get back into routine once back and that does inlclude going back to work also.


I'm with you on that one!


----------



## Dotti

Tell you what, these nights seem to be drawing in darker and darker a bit too quick for my liking!


----------



## davelincs

And so are the mornings, dark at 5.30


----------



## Dotti

I noticed that a couple of weeks ago how dark they were that early too. Autumn is upon us me thinks!


----------



## VSPURS

I like Autumn and Winter though!


----------



## Dotti

Same here. Crispy cold days with a layer of white ice on the ground and blue skies esp after a snow fall the previous day.


----------



## VSPURS

Dark nights mean its easier to get the kids to bed! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Ahhh not if you have older ones like I do though, in that case, they snuggle up on the sofa with a fury blanket and keep me warm


----------



## VSPURS

Dotti said:


> Ahhh not if you have older ones like I do though, in that case, they snuggle up on the sofa with a fury blanket and keep me warm


My 11 yr old will do that, the 8 yr old will be watching WWE and the 2 yr old will be causing chaos! Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

That's what kids are for 8)


----------



## Dotti

And hopefully share their haribos with some of us big kiddies also


----------



## VSPURS

That would depend on whether you want them to sleep I suppose!


----------



## Phil-TT

Is this thing still going on?


----------



## VSPURS

Yup!

I'll have some new pics to post soon!


----------



## A3DFU

MUFC.TT said:


> Is this thing still going on?


It would appear to be :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Some one posts every now and again. :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I'm hardly ever on here!


----------



## A3DFU

I've noticed and so am I. 
And you'll get some respite from me over the next two weeks as I'll be on hols


----------



## VSPURS

I'm off with the littln to Euro Disney in the morning till Sunday!


----------



## Diveratt

And you thought Blackpool was expensive


----------



## Dotti

My friend went to an audi dealer to by a light bulb for her 4 year old audi A4 and ended up coming home with a brand new audi A4  . Expensive lightbulb!!!


----------



## davelincs

i once took a jaguar in for a service, and bought a new one


----------



## Dotti

Ahhh Dave your an ex jag owner ... rumbled!


----------



## A3DFU

Have a good time on here folks. I'll be off first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## Dotti

Where are you going?


----------



## A3DFU

Initially flying to Berlin meeting up with my sister. Then on Sunday we'll be travelling to the Baltic Sea, some islands up there, staying in a nice spa hotel with all the dog's doodahs. The following weekend, there's a mind body spirit faire on in Berlin so we'll be back for that. After that we'll be hitting some shops to buy books and stones (jewellery) and of course we'll be tending my garden (which I still own in Berlin) having long drawn-out lazy evening: bliss as my sister is also my best friend


----------



## Dotti

Lovely  . I'm very close to my sister also she's all I have left of my nuclear family so that makes us double close too  . Have a lovely time Dani enjoying your sis 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> I'm very close to my sister also she's all I have left of my nuclear family so that makes us double close too


Same here.
Right, better do some packing, I'll be off in 40 min :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Hope you have a nice holiday , Dani


----------



## VSPURS

Just got back!


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Just got back!


From ?


----------



## VSPURS

Eurodisney!


----------



## A3DFU

Got back late last night ,,,,, and wouldn't mind going straight back  
[ah well, off to Egypt in the New Year]


----------



## VSPURS

I was winning then for ages!

Hope you had a good holiday Danni.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Steve, it was lovely. And as a bonus it was a proper summer in Berlin: +22C and [smiley=sunny.gif] with a little more wind on the island of Rügen. I'm ready for my next holiday now :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Oh well, back to rain here!


----------



## A3DFU

Too true :?


----------



## VSPURS

Cavendish - World Champion


----------



## A3DFU

And Vettel wins in Singapore


----------



## VSPURS

But not the World Title till next race!


----------



## gazzerb

THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCKED
THANKYOU


----------



## VSPURS

BOL&%X!

I thought I'd won then!

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Only if you'll cut my hedge in future :lol:

I've spent the last week cutting back my apple tree and then my conifer hedge: mega job and with tidying up afterwards it takes forever!!


----------



## gazzerb

VSPURS said:


> BOL&%X!
> 
> I thought I'd won then!
> 
> :roll:


won what mate?


----------



## VSPURS

Doesnt matter!


----------



## Diveratt

It was never going to be that easy


----------



## Dotti




----------



## VSPURS

You can't just pull a face!
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## gazzerb

Snarf Snarf


----------



## VSPURS

gazzerb said:


> Snarf Snarf


?????


----------



## gazzerb

Thunder cats, thunder cats ....HOOOOOOO


----------



## VSPURS

gazzerb said:


> Thunder cats, thunder cats ....HOOOOOOO


I had one of those, and I parked next to a Thunder Ace today too!


----------



## A3DFU

I however finished cutting the hedge; well almost anyway :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> I however finished cutting the hedge; well almost anyway :roll:


I've spent the day nursing a hangover!


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I however finished cutting the hedge; well almost anyway :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent the day nursing a hangover!
Click to expand...

light weight........


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I however finished cutting the hedge; well almost anyway :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent the day nursing a hangover!
Click to expand...

Ouch [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Messi is class!
Cant find a way through Sevilla tonight though!


----------



## Diveratt

Ha Did the same in Barcalona a few years ago. I know just how it feels


----------



## gazzerb

THE END


----------



## Adam-tt

gazzerb said:


> THE END


the end of what? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

adam-tt said:


> gazzerb said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE END
> 
> 
> 
> the end of what? :lol:
Click to expand...

The end of the wait :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

A3DFU said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gazzerb said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE END
> 
> 
> 
> the end of what? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The end of the wait :wink:
Click to expand...

The end of the wait for what ?


----------



## VSPURS

Mummified!


----------



## A3DFU

adam-tt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> the end of what? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the wait :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The end of the wait for what ?
Click to expand...

The end of the wait for you question :lol: :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

You'd done well there Dani!


----------



## gazzerb

God my wife's annoying


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> You'd done well there Dani!


At least for a little while 



gazzerb said:


> God my wife's annoying


Does she say something similar about you? :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Most likely! Lol!


----------



## ViperOneZero

. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

GunnerGibson said:


> . [smiley=gossip.gif]


I thought I was going to make it for a full year!
Damn you!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks like it's a draw


----------



## Demessiah

<-------Winner


----------



## Adam-tt

^
Loser 
:-D


----------



## Demessiah




----------



## Adam-tt

Lol


----------



## davelincs

It looks like I've won


----------



## Demessiah

looks can be deceiving


----------



## davelincs

Oh no


----------



## VSPURS

And its off again!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GPT TT

I've only gone and bl**dy won  8)


----------



## davelincs

Nearly


----------



## L0z

I WIN!


----------



## tonksy26

Not yet


----------



## L0z

tonksy26 said:


> Not yet


Yes, yet.

Please don't post back


----------



## davelincs

No Loz, I've won


----------



## GPT TT

Sorry Dave!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I still say it's a draw


----------



## John-H

No I've won as the following post will be congratulatory :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Sorry to say old boy, I've won


----------



## YELLOW_TT

John-H said:


> No I've won as the following post will be congratulatory :wink:


Wrong on both counts John


----------



## Wallsendmag

If I talk about TDis or V6 does this thread vanish?


----------



## VSPURS

I still cant believe that I was leading for 10 months!!!


----------



## John-H

YELLOW_TT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I've won as the following post will be congratulatory :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on both counts John
Click to expand...

Hell and bat's do's! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Yes!


----------



## L0z

I'm a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs

Not just yet L0z


----------



## VSPURS

Der Derrrrrrrr!


----------



## Adam-tt

Go back to bed :lol:


----------



## davelincs

When you can be a winner


----------



## BrianR

6 years on and noone has


----------



## VSPURS

Shhhhhhh


----------



## davelincs

Be very quiet


----------



## Winner

I'm the Winner! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

No


----------



## jamman

7 minutes Dave is that all you got :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

No-one will beat my 10 months!


----------



## davelincs

It's not over until the fat lady sings


----------



## jamman

davelincs said:


> It's not over until the fat lady sings


It's over Dave :wink:


----------



## Winner

jamman said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not over until the fat lady sings
> 
> 
> 
> It's over Dave :wink:
Click to expand...

Quite right too young man. Although I'm not too sure about, Dave is it, not Terry? calling me a fat lady. That's a bit much and it's not funny. I always said for years, in the English film business, if you wanted a Terry-Thomas-type comedian, you were lucky if you got Terry-Thomas himself :wink:


----------



## davelincs

I always come second


----------



## TTCool

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Winner

Actually I feel a bit of a userper now as I've only just joined. Geraldine spotted this game and suggested I joined in as I had the name for it. She's always goading me into doing things :roll: My secretary used to have one but I cherish my Phantom - I hope nobody minds


----------



## davelincs

It's me again


----------



## VSPURS

Not for long!!


----------



## malstt

Thought i won this 2 years ago !


----------



## L0z

Stop posting ffs.


----------



## davelincs

What stop winning posts?


----------



## Winner

Nobody has managed to keep me quiet yet old thing :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Errrhmmmmm!


----------



## John-H

I don't believe it! :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Neither do I John


----------



## L0z

It's my birthday today, so please let me win!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

Yes of course L0z

Happy birthday

By the way I'm winning


----------



## L0z

Thanks Dave.

Lol.

Oh I'm winning again?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## malstt

No your not !


----------



## GPT TT

Next one to post wins a free MK2 TT.

That should keep people quiet!!


----------



## VSPURS

GPT TT said:


> Next one to post wins a free MK2 TT.
> 
> That should keep people quiet!!


Is it an RS?


----------



## GPT TT

VSPURS said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next one to post wins a free MK2 TT.
> 
> That should keep people quiet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it an RS?
Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## davelincs

Mk 1 mr2 yes please


----------



## VSPURS

A new 991 would do!


----------



## Winner

You guys don't seem to understand - I'm Winner! It's quite simple, ask yourself, who am I? That's the answer! I'm Winner! Everybody knows that. I've been around long enough! Let's try again. Who am I? :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Winner!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Yellow


----------



## VSPURS

Banana's


----------



## Winner

VSPURS said:


> Winner!


You are correct sir!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Winner said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner!
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct sir!
Click to expand...

Slimmer


----------



## VSPURS

That took a while!


----------



## L0z

Calm down dear, it's only a competition......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winner

L0z said:


> Calm down dear, it's only a competition......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oi - that's my line!


----------



## davelincs

Sorry lads, I ve won again


----------



## malstt

Have you ? Well done.:grin:

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L0z

Congrats Dave 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

Thanks L0z, you obviously know a winner when you see one


----------



## L0z

Yes I do. You're the winner Dave.

Wait, hang on....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs

Hard luck L0z


----------



## Winner

Oh dear dear dear, you've all got confused again. Who am I?


----------



## VSPURS

A *%^*?


----------



## VSPURS

VSPURS said:


> A *%^*?


I'm refering to Michael Winner Obviously!


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> It looks like I've won


No chance :wink:


----------



## Winner

VSPURS said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> A *%^*?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm refering to Michael Winner Obviously!
Click to expand...

Now that's not very friendly and we've never even met. Well I don't think we have. You're not a critic are you?


----------



## davelincs

Winner


----------



## Winner

You rang?


----------



## VSPURS

Just joshing!

I'm now winning!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Congrats on your win


----------



## VSPURS

Thanks!


----------



## L0z

A loser?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

Do I get a coconut for winning?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No


----------



## L0z

You can have my coconut Dave.


----------



## VSPURS

I'm happy not to have a coconut!


----------



## davelincs

I want my own


----------



## Winner

Oliver Reed once gave me one after he finished Castaway.


----------



## VSPURS

What about a Goldfish in a bag!?


----------



## L0z

I like goldfish.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VSPURS

Battered!


----------



## L0z

Steamed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VSPURS

With Chips!


----------



## L0z

With broccoli.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VSPURS

Oh ok!


----------



## L0z

Carrots also.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

No a plastic bag would be better


----------



## L0z

Dave.


----------



## Winner

Winner takes all! :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

or did he


----------



## fiftyish

No


----------



## L0z

I thought Dave won.


----------



## VSPURS

I'm winning again!


----------



## oceans7




----------



## VSPURS

V10 R8 or Lambo Gallardo?


----------



## staners1

VSPURS said:


> V10 R8 or Lambo Gallardo?


 ive driven both and the ferrari 360 and personally i prefer the r8 all day long.


----------



## VSPURS

staners1 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> V10 R8 or Lambo Gallardo?
> 
> 
> 
> ive driven both and the ferrari 360 and personally i prefer the r8 all day long.
Click to expand...

F430?


----------



## L0z

Skoda Octavia.


----------



## VSPURS

Citroen 2CV


----------



## A3DFU

Does anyone out there get a glimpse of the sun? It's throwing it down here since Sunday evening non stop


----------



## davelincs

It's been quite nice in Hampshire these past few days


----------



## A3DFU

I'll have to emigrate!!


----------



## jays_225

80million on euromillions fri, i got my ticket have you?


----------



## A3DFU

No yet but will have soon


----------



## staners1

bugger the euro save money and win this thread


----------



## davelincs

Good idea


----------



## A3DFU

staners1 said:


> bugger the euro save money and win this thread


Yeah! it's dirt cheap on the continent - just got back from 2 weeks holidays touring around over there


----------



## VSPURS

I'm in Bristol today!


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> I'm in Bristol today!


Not sure if that's a good or bad thing........... :?


----------



## Basscube

Bish bash bosh

Real good nosh


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Bristol today!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that's a good or bad thing........... :?
Click to expand...

I've been in Wales this morning and Nottingham tomorrow!


----------



## L0z

I'm on the lavatory.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hwr4ad


----------



## VSPURS

L0z said:


> I'm on the lavatory.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hwr4ad


What about now?


----------



## Basscube

I am drinking Coffee whilst browsing Auto trader and Ebay. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Snap. I'm also drinking coffee 8)

Finished. So I'll walk my time-share doggie now while the rain's stopped :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Just had tigger out for an hours walk, it's lovely here in lincoln


----------



## A3DFU

jays_225 said:


> 80million on euromillions fri, i got my ticket have you?


Ticket bought. Watch me win the Jackpot this coming Friday


----------



## VSPURS

Yep, I have a few for Friday!


----------



## Winner

Well, I buy six lottery entries a week and I'm seriously out of pocket. I've got the numbers registered with the head office as I never change them. I only do it so I can buy a decent painting - something like a Van Gogh landscape perhaps - I really like them but they are so expensive these days, I'd only be able to afford one from the winnings. It's the only use I have for the lottery as I can afford everything else I need. I'd leave it to the Royal Academy so it stays in the country


----------



## VSPURS

If you won £80M what car would you buy?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> If you won £80M what car would you buy?


None Steve. I got the car I want but I would get the decals replaced as they look worse for wear


----------



## Winner

VSPURS said:
 

> If you won £80M what car would you buy?


I'd not buy another car with it. I already have the car I want. It maybe old but they don't make them like they used to :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

So what would you buy?


----------



## L0z

More toilet paper.

Been a right mare of a day...


----------



## bigbison

whats he bumbling on about soft old fart boring t**ser


----------



## L0z

Who?


----------



## jays_225

i think he means winner :lol: oh and theres is about 10 cars i would buy :lol:


----------



## Winner

bigbison said:


> whats he bumbling on about soft old fart boring t**ser


Calm down dear - it's only a game! :lol:


----------



## bigbison

calm down dear lol you camp old twit game on


----------



## John-H

No personal abuse please you two. Oh looks like I've won now :wink:


----------



## davelincs

No sorry, John


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No sorry Dave


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> So what would you buy?


Hmmm,,,,, I'd do a lot more travelling ====> if my clients allow :roll:

Oh, and I'd buy a house for my younger son and totally renovate my older son's house.


----------



## davelincs

It's me again Andy, sorry


----------



## VSPURS

Launch Control and Flat Shifting!


----------



## Adam-tt

VSPURS said:


> Launch Control and Flat Shifting!


i want a video of this please


----------



## VSPURS

Adam-tt said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Launch Control and Flat Shifting!
> 
> 
> 
> i want a video of this please
Click to expand...

Indeed!
I should be ok to post this in a week or so!


----------



## bigbison

happy birthday winner :wink:


----------



## davelincs

It's not my birthday yet


----------



## A3DFU

Mine's in July


----------



## VSPURS

I was doing well then!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> I was doing well then!


Why? Is your birthday in August? :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Nope!


----------



## A3DFU

Go on, tell :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

113 days left to the big 40!


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:

one day before my younger lad's 33rd birthday


----------



## VSPURS

I'm not counting! Lol!


----------



## A3DFU

Good on you


----------



## davelincs

Thanks Dani


----------



## VSPURS

Winning!


----------



## L0z

Mine was last month.


----------



## A3DFU

Happy belated birthday


----------



## VSPURS

Next Sat should be good!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Next Sat should be good!


indeed it should


----------



## A3DFU

Lets hope so


----------



## VSPURS

Just back from another 3 pts at The Lane!


----------



## A3DFU

Tut tut :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Tut Tut??


----------



## A3DFU

A little car


----------



## VSPURS

Wrong colour!


----------



## A3DFU

Yeah. Needs to be a barbie pink roadster


----------



## VSPURS

Old Skool pedal karts are much more fun!


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I'll get my pedal kart back this week!
Can't wait!


----------



## A3DFU

I bet! I hope all will be to your liking


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> I bet! I hope all will be to your liking


Me too! Its been a while.


----------



## staners1

has this hit a standstill?


----------



## VSPURS

staners1 said:


> has this hit a standstill?


It had!
I had another month to add to the 11 months that I led a while ago, so I've now had a full year in the lead!
I'm happy with that!


----------



## A3DFU

Na - na - na - na - na [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Na - na - na - na - na [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


Found us again have you Dani!?


----------



## A3DFU

Checking on you all the time Steve :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Checking on you all the time Steve :twisted:


Boooooo!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anbody want to know a secret ?


----------



## VSPURS

Wallsendmag said:


> Anbody want to know a secret ?


I promise not to tell!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sure not I am


----------



## VSPURS

Wallsendmag said:


> Sure not I am


Ok


----------



## A3DFU

Evening all


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Evening all


Morning!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
Click to expand...

You're getting up late; it's afternoon :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Good arfternooon


----------



## VSPURS

John-H said:


> Good arfternooon


Hi!


----------



## VSPURS

John-H said:


> Good arfternooon


----------



## A3DFU

Must be night with afternoon squared :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Must be night with afternoon squared :roll:


Karaoke tonight!


----------



## A3DFU

Think it might be curry for me


----------



## John-H




----------



## JS53MES




----------



## A3DFU

JS53MES said:


>


Shocking!!  

Oh, it was curry :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

JS53MES said:


>


Amazing picture!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing picture!
Click to expand...

 :?

I ought to be a multi millionaire advising people on exercise, fitness and a healthy diet/lifestyle :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

Not a great day!


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Not a great day!


Why's that mate football ?


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that mate football ?
Click to expand...

Well that didn't make it any better!


----------



## A3DFU

Good day here: client first and then I cut 50 meters of conifer hedge both sides and top 8)


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Good day here: client first and then I cut 50 meters of conifer hedge both sides and top 8)


Sounds like a successful day Dani!


----------



## John-H

I had a fab curry tonight - fresh Naga, beautiful perfumed flavour :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS

John-H said:


> I had a fab curry tonight - fresh Naga, beautiful perfumed flavour :twisted:


Chinese for me tonight!


----------



## A3DFU

Home baked pizza and vino here


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, and watching Merlin. What better way to spend an evening


----------



## VSPURS

Feeling rubbish!


----------



## John-H

Strange fetish but harmless I suppose.


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Feeling rubbish!


Take a few deep breaths thinking, imagining and feeling "happyness" as you breath out. What we give out comes back to us in multiple ways


----------



## AfterHouR

Karma...


----------



## VSPURS

Sutra


----------



## VSPURS

Car Clean day today, and I'm going to take a launch control video too!


----------



## thenewguy

Off to watch the USA Grand Prix


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Car Clean day today, and I'm going to take a launch control video too!


Excellent! Would that be material for A33? I know the editor is looking for articles :roll: :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
errrrr,,,,, it would need to reach [email protected] within the next ten days 8)


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car Clean day today, and I'm going to take a launch control video too!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Would that be material for A33? I know the editor is looking for articles :roll: :wink:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> errrrr,,,,, it would need to reach [email protected] within the next ten days 8)
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm I may have sold it before then!


----------



## John-H

VSPURS said:


> Car Clean day today, and I'm going to take a launch control video too!


Err... Was that a lunch control video? I heard it was quick - you'll have to record it on paper - longest running recording medium there is you know (apart from stone) - been around since the Greeks and Egyptians - longer lasting than digital and vanishing internet links :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

John-H said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car Clean day today, and I'm going to take a launch control video too!
> 
> 
> 
> Err... Was that a lunch control video? I heard it was quick - you'll have to record it on paper - longest running recording medium there is you know (apart from stone) - been around since the Greeks and Egyptians - longer lasting than digital and vanishing internet links :wink:
Click to expand...

Ermmmmmm . . . .


----------



## L0z

Do I win now?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

L0z said:


> Do I win now?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No I do!

Next person to post is gay.....

And if you are actualy gay.... eeeeerm your straight! Phew.


----------



## Otley

Sticks n stones.....


----------



## John-H

I've come back to tell you that I invented a time machine in later life and went forward in time to just before the big crunch (where the forum server got swallowed into a black hole) and made the last post.

I've just come back in time to make this post and let you know. I win


----------



## John-H

Did someone just hack my account? :?


----------



## RSSTT

Never been in this thread before and no idea what it is, but I win 8)


----------



## Otley

Win what exactly?


----------



## John-H

Momentary satisfaction :wink:


----------



## Otley

Cool 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

I want some of that

J
xx


----------



## John-H

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Otley

While it lasted, yes!


----------



## John-H

It's great isn't it?


----------



## BaueruTc

Oh I won!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattb

Winner winner chicken Dinner


----------



## BaueruTc

Winnnnner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

never! lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H

I win and the next person to post is a sissy


----------



## BaueruTc

A win is a win! ;-)


----------



## Otley

Sorry, I thought you said sassy!
If you must know I believe in good grooming, that's all. :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mwad

Game over. 
I win :twisted:


----------



## Otley

If only it was THAT simple!


----------



## jiver

I think due to the time difference between UK and OZ I will always win


----------



## mwad

jiver said:


> I think due to the time difference between UK and OZ I will always win


Noooooo.

You can't win - Australia gave us Rolf Harris


----------



## VSPURS

Honey, I'm home!


----------



## John-H

Not this again :lol: - someone will be spinning in their grave :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

John-H said:


> Not this again :lol: - someone will be spinning in their grave :wink:


Sorry!


----------



## John-H

No you're not and neither am I :wink:


----------



## JOHN B

WHATS HAPPENED, everything has disappeared


----------



## John-H

Due to an unfortunate miscalculation of scale the entire battle fleet was accidentally swallowed by a small dog.


----------



## A3DFU

And I have this problem since days in that I don't get any email notifications of post (yet again) but I'm still winning


----------



## John-H

Sorry, this has just become the random comments thread :roll: : viewtopic.php?f=8&t=589745


----------



## A3DFU

You just want to win










But you won't


----------



## John-H

Heavens! An uncalled for raspberry late in an otherwise uneventful evening


----------



## A3DFU

He he he :lol: :lol: :lol:

I win


----------



## John-H

It depends who stays up latest :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Nearly lunchtime.


----------



## John-H

And you are still awake?


----------



## A3DFU

I'm still up


----------



## brian1978




----------



## John-H

Saltwater or freshwater?


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Saltwater or freshwater?


do you get a saltwater lake? isn't that an inland sea?


----------



## A3DFU

The wonder of himalaya: tsokar - the salt water lake


----------



## clewb

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saltwater or freshwater?
> 
> 
> 
> do you get a saltwater lake? isn't that an inland sea?
Click to expand...

A salt water lake is called a lagoon.  (random useless info)


----------



## VSPURS

I agree.


----------



## John-H

It can be but lakes can also be called locks and there are salt water ones and mixed ones and fresh ones and there is The Great Salt Lake in Western United States in a desert and others not necessarily near the sea - with a lagoon being a body of water next to the sea separated by a reef etc. There is one in Mexico that used to be a fresh water lake but a drilling accident turned it into a salt water lake. One to pond.. errr ..over.


----------



## A3DFU

I like the picture I've found


----------



## John-H

Show us


----------



## A3DFU

The one I posted last night:










I would love to wonder round there


----------



## John-H

Oh I thought you had more


----------



## A3DFU

I have loads. I'm rich :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

FA Cup


----------



## John-H

Tea cup


----------



## Otley

D cup.


----------



## sgh

DD cup!


----------



## A3DFU

Cheese


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> It can be but lakes can also be called *locks* and there are salt water ones and mixed ones and fresh ones and there is The Great Salt Lake in Western United States in a desert and others not necessarily near the sea - with a lagoon being a body of water next to the sea separated by a reef etc. There is one in Mexico that used to be a fresh water lake but a drilling accident turned it into a salt water lake. One to pond.. errr ..over.


tell me about these locks.... :roll:

lochs.


----------



## clewb

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be but lakes can also be called *locks* and there are salt water ones and mixed ones and fresh ones and there is The Great Salt Lake in Western United States in a desert and others not necessarily near the sea - with a lagoon being a body of water next to the sea separated by a reef etc. There is one in Mexico that used to be a fresh water lake but a drilling accident turned it into a salt water lake. One to pond.. errr ..over.
> 
> 
> 
> tell me about these locks.... :roll:
> 
> lochs.
Click to expand...

you seen nessie? :lol:


----------



## brian1978

clewb said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be but lakes can also be called *locks* and there are salt water ones and mixed ones and fresh ones and there is The Great Salt Lake in Western United States in a desert and others not necessarily near the sea - with a lagoon being a body of water next to the sea separated by a reef etc. There is one in Mexico that used to be a fresh water lake but a drilling accident turned it into a salt water lake. One to pond.. errr ..over.
> 
> 
> 
> tell me about these locks.... :roll:
> 
> lochs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you seen nessie? :lol:
Click to expand...

yea. she was playin the bagpipes


----------



## John-H

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be but lakes can also be called *locks* and there are salt water ones and mixed ones and fresh ones and there is The Great Salt Lake in Western United States in a desert and others not necessarily near the sea - with a lagoon being a body of water next to the sea separated by a reef etc. There is one in Mexico that used to be a fresh water lake but a drilling accident turned it into a salt water lake. One to pond.. errr ..over.
> 
> 
> 
> tell me about these locks.... :roll:
> 
> lochs.
Click to expand...

Ruddy autocorrect :roll: It'll do "loch" Ok but when I Swype an "s" on the end it changes to "locks". I'll have to learn it proper :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

I hate it when I get locked out!


----------



## A3DFU

I have neighbours who do that frequently :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

I'd like neighbours!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Next person to post is a toss pot :lol:


----------



## Otley

You rang?


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> toss pot :lol:


I play that with my grandson :roll:


----------



## misano03

don't we all...!


----------



## VSPURS

Toss Pot!


----------



## A3DFU

Is that a game? :roll:


----------



## UnrealEgg




----------



## Otley

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> chicken dinner!


No! I had a vegetable curry tonight [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Otley

Home made? Nice.
Fish supper here, as a treat for being a good lad all week! :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

I'm winning!


----------



## A3DFU

No. My grandson did. He's Spiderman (for now) so no one can beat him :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Cup Final!


----------



## A3DFU

Not again :roll:

Riesenslalom


----------



## VSPURS

Happy.


----------



## A3DFU

That'll be a happy Riesenslalom then


----------



## Gershwin

Newbie wins.


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Gershwin,

welcome to the forum and I think it's in your name that you win :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

I win!


----------



## Gershwin

A3DFU said:


> Hi Gershwin,
> 
> welcome to the forum and I think it's in your name that you win :wink:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Gershwin said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gershwin,
> 
> welcome to the forum and I think it's in your name that you win :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## VSPURS

2-1!
YES


----------



## A3DFU

NO! I got a cold after resisting all winter [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Java Green


----------



## A3DFU

Hot head and achy bones


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> Hot head and achy bones


:-( Sad times Dani. On the bright side at least you didn't have to have the flu vaccine (via IM injection I might add  ) only to be told it was a waste of time because they hadn't sufficiently updated it to match the new strain.


----------



## A3DFU

ooh, I'd never have the flu jab  
I keep getting it offered FOC since I'm an OAP but thanks, no thanks :roll:


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> ooh, I'd never have the flu jab
> I keep getting it offered FOC since I'm an OAP but thanks, no thanks :roll:


The hospital makes you fill in a form either way. From now on though I won't be getting it.


----------



## northern_mike

I get it free at work so I always have it (given that I work for a large healthcare company). Whether it's a waste of time, I couldn't tell you but I've not had proper flu for 10 years now.

Sent from cold, windy place.


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, I'd never have the flu jab
> I keep getting it offered FOC since I'm an OAP but thanks, no thanks :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The hospital makes you fill in a form either way. From now on though I won't be getting it.
Click to expand...

 Good show Diarmuid [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I always thought those flu jabs only make people ill :?


----------



## A3DFU

BTW, a nice walk in the Pennines in the snow and freezing cold wind, followed by a yummy curry went a long way to make me feel better


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> BTW, a nice walk in the Pennines in the snow and freezing cold wind, followed by a yummy curry went a long way to make me feel better


Oh good Glad you had a good time and it picked you up.


----------



## VSPURS

Bristol Temple Meads


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Bristol Temple Meads


Opened on August 31, 1840


----------



## VSPURS

Still open too!


----------



## A3DFU

Amazing! That's almost 175 years


----------



## clewb

I'm supposed to do something on the 24th of Feb but I can't remember what it is. Is it anything TT related? Dani?


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> I'm supposed to do something on the 24th of Feb but I can't remember what it is. Is it anything TT related? Dani?


Errrr, I dunno Diarmuid? I could suggest a silver chain to aid the head = memory :wink: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ornami-Necklace ... in+for+men

I *do* know what happens on the 20th February though: we have our next area meet at the Bulls Head 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to do something on the 24th of Feb but I can't remember what it is. Is it anything TT related? Dani?
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, I dunno Diarmuid? I could suggest a silver chain to aid the head = memory :wink:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ornami-Necklace ... in+for+men
> 
> I *do* know what happens on the 20th February though: we have our next area meet at the Bulls Head
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177
Click to expand...

I've remembered it is car related just not TT. I'm going to the February meeting of the Automobile club of North Wales.  Don't think I can come to the meet unfortunately as I'm working friday, saturday and sunday. :-(


----------



## John-H

That's a shame Diarmuid. You'll be kicking yourself as I may bring my old wheel bearing for people to look at :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to do something on the 24th of Feb but I can't remember what it is. Is it anything TT related? Dani?
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, I dunno Diarmuid? I could suggest a silver chain to aid the head = memory :wink:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ornami-Necklace ... in+for+men
> 
> I *do* know what happens on the 20th February though: we have our next area meet at the Bulls Head
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've remembered it is car related just not TT. I'm going to the February meeting of the Automobile club of North Wales.
Click to expand...

See, even the mentioning of a silver chain helped :lol: :lol:


----------



## shao_khan

Hello Dani


----------



## clewb

Errrr, I dunno Diarmuid? I could suggest a silver chain to aid the head = memory :wink: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ornami-Necklace ... in+for+men

I *do* know what happens on the 20th February though: we have our next area meet at the Bulls Head 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177[/quote]

I've remembered it is car related just not TT. I'm going to the February meeting of the Automobile club of North Wales.  [/quote]
See, even the mentioning of a silver chain helped :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Haha I've never heard of a silver chain helping memory. Where does that come from?


----------



## A3DFU

shao_khan said:


> Hello Dani


Hi Chris,

Long time no hear. I hope you're well and enjoying life 



clewb said:


> Haha I've never heard of a silver chain helping memory. Where does that come from?


I'll tell you next time we meet :wink:


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dani
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris,
> 
> Long time no hear. I hope you're well and enjoying life
> 
> 
> 
> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I've never heard of a silver chain helping memory. Where does that come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you next time we meet :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh Intriguing! I shall look forward to it! What happened to your wheel bearing John? Shorn?


----------



## John-H

clewb said:


> ... What happened to your wheel bearing John?...


Failed again: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=909193


----------



## clewb

John-H said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... What happened to your wheel bearing John?...
> 
> 
> 
> Failed again: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=909193
Click to expand...

Looks complicated!  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

MkIII


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> MkIII


Will that be your next car Steve?


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> MkIII
> 
> 
> 
> Will that be your next car Steve?
Click to expand...

No, I have a pet Spider now!


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> MkIII
> 
> 
> 
> Will that be your next car Steve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have a pet Spider now!
Click to expand...

Ooh; does it eat a lot?










Some spiders, like this silver argiope spider in La Selva, Costa Rica, build webs with conspicuous fortifications called stabilimentum. Some scientists think these flourishes may serve to keep birds from flying into the webs.


----------



## John-H

Have you got some of those under bowls and vases on your sideboard?


----------



## A3DFU

Are you speaking to me? I have no sideboard :roll:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Are you speaking to me? I have no sideboard :roll:


What do you put your doilies on then? Looks a bit like this one:


----------



## VSPURS

Doilies???


----------



## Otley

Doilies!


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> Doilies!


They look as if they belonged to my gran :lol:


----------



## Otley

They're the ones!
Doilies on every flat surface and Antimacassars on every piece of furniture!


----------



## mwad

Otley said:


> They're the ones!
> Doilies on every flat surface and Antimacassars on every piece of furniture!


Classy :lol:

Just needs the pungent smell of pi$$ for the full effect


----------



## VSPURS

Beautiful day in Italy!


----------



## A3DFU

Italy. I'd love to go [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Not so nice in Birmingham today!


----------



## A3DFU

Pretty blustery here too. And it was horrendous in the Pennines yesterday; I really had to hold on to my hat


----------



## VSPURS

Weather is getting better though!
Summer soon.


----------



## A3DFU

I'm not so sure; we had frost last night :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Lovely walk with the family today!


----------



## A3DFU

That's what I wanted to do but then we have a poorly doggie and the little one wasn't up to a walk today either so I got stuck in the house :?


----------



## VSPURS

Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## A3DFU

Nope 

I'll be off on a jolly in the afternoon but before that my sons want to treat me to a lunch out so it'll be:

throw stuff into a suitcase, play with grandson and poorly doggie, out for lunch (12:00 till 2:00pm), quick change and off to the airport.
I'll start breathing once on board the aircraft [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> Nope
> 
> I'll be off on a jolly in the afternoon but before that my sons want to treat me to a lunch out so it'll be:
> 
> throw stuff into a suitcase, play with grandson and poorly doggie, out for lunch (12:00 till 2:00pm), quick change and off to the airport.
> I'll start breathing once on board the aircraft [smiley=cheers.gif]


Have a nice time.


----------



## VSPURS

Monday tomorrow.


----------



## rw5340

I'm last

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Otley

Cobblers last!


----------



## VSPURS

Winning


----------



## A3DFU

Really? :roll:


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> Really? :roll:


Welcome back Dani. Hope you had a good time in Europe.


----------



## nastylasty

Winning what ;p

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

nastylasty said:


> Winning what ;p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Glory!


----------



## nastylasty

Otley said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winning what ;p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Glory!
Click to expand...

I KNOW AMAZING RIGHT


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Dani. Hope you had a good time in Europe.
Click to expand...

Good is not quite a adequate word Diarmuid 

It was stunning, eerie, exhilarating, breath taking and more as not only did I have a fabulous holiday at the Baltic but I was fortunate enough to witness the solar eclipse from beginning to end taking loads of pictures which I still need to process as I had no filter unfortunately.
While I've witnessed a total solar eclipse as a 10 year old (it got really pitch black then) and another, partial, eclipse some 15 years ago, I was more aware of what was going on around me this time. It was just so so amazing! Untrue.
Wish I could see it again


----------



## Jonny_C

Someone needs to explain the rules.

Ooops - that's a stupid post - never going to be last posting a request for another post. 
More practice needed here.


----------



## A3DFU

Jonny_C said:


> Someone needs to explain the rules.
> 
> Ooops - that's a stupid post - never going to be last posting a request for another post.
> More practice needed here.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You picked up the rules pretty quickly :wink:


----------



## nastylasty

Jonny_C said:


> Someone needs to explain the rules.
> 
> Ooops - that's a stupid post - never going to be last posting a request for another post.
> More practice needed here.


there are rules????


----------



## Otley

There has to be rules!
Otherwise it would be TOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## nastylasty

Otley said:


> There has to be rules!
> Otherwise it would be TOO MUCH FUN!


well that's ok then as we all like fun eh


----------



## John-H

Mornington Crescent!


----------



## VSPURS

Winning again!


----------



## nastylasty

NOPE


----------



## A3DFU

Did anyone call? :roll:


----------



## nastylasty

A3DFU said:


> Did anyone call? :roll:


nope sorry not me


----------



## A3DFU

nastylasty said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone call? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> nope sorry not me
Click to expand...

Must have been someone else then [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## clewb

My new wheels came!! :-D


----------



## nastylasty

clewb said:


> My new wheels came!! :-D


oooo what you get what you get


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> My new wheels came!! :-D


No good without picture


----------



## clewb

Oh OK. I'll have to go take one.


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new wheels came!! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> No good without picture
Click to expand...

Here we go


----------



## clewb

They look to have imperfections though. What do you think?
Not a great photo but you can see what I'm talking about.
Better one added


----------



## A3DFU




----------



## A3DFU

I like them! I bet they'll look mega on your car 8)


----------



## clewb

What do you make of the little pinny holes?


----------



## Jonny_C

Ref! Ref!

Are we allowed to talk about car stuff here?

Not that clewb's wheel aren't nice, but it's a really sensible discussion  [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Jonny_C

Winning again! :lol:


----------



## clewb

Jonny_C said:


> Winning again! :lol:


Sore loser I think!! Lol 

since we don't have a specific section for wheels I'd say it's fine John is a mod on here and knows me. I'm sure he'll tell me off and move it if he feels it's inappropriate.


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> What do you make of the little pinny holes?


Looks like a bit like moisture under the coating? I have the same problem with one of my alloys after I had it resprayed


----------



## nastylasty

Very nice wheels i win ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the little pinny holes?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a bit like moisture under the coating? I have the same problem with one of my alloys after I had it resprayed
Click to expand...

What should I do then? Get in touch with the seller?


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the little pinny holes?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a bit like moisture under the coating? I have the same problem with one of my alloys after I had it resprayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should I do then? Get in touch with the seller?
Click to expand...

You have a PM Diarmuid


----------



## nastylasty

oh i've just remembered.........oh wait no....it's gone


----------



## John-H

"Last post wins" is the only topic specific rule here I think :wink:

Nice looking wheels but that machined flat metallic looking area looks like it will have only been sprayed with thin lacquer so will be less protected than the painted areas. You could scrape out the corrosion with a sharp point and an eyeglass and then add a dob of lacquer to seal. A respray with more lacquer coats would be better protection but the design is the downfall - machined flat areas look sharp and best with thin coats of lacquer. The sharp points of any machined marks will chip easily and expose bare alloy. You need to keep them waxed and avoid gravel and salt.

If the seller said "perfect condition" you've got comeback but that condition might be fair for a "good condition" wording. Even in private sales goods must be correctly described otherwise it's beach of contact or misrepresentation under the act. Most private sales tend to fall into "sold as seen" or "buyer beware" bracket if the description is open to interpretation and you have no legal right of redress even if faulty or unfit for purpose.

I win by the way :wink:


----------



## clewb

Thanks John

Have contacted the seller and awaiting a reply. Description was "new" so really they should have been perfect.

Sorry but you've been passed again in the bid for the win!


----------



## A3DFU

But at least John likes the beach :lol:



John-H said:


> it's beach of contact
> 
> I win by the way :wink:


Sorry, you both lost :wink:


----------



## John-H

There was me, relaxing on the breach, basking in my winning status, cut cruelly short by my autocorrect


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> But at least John likes the beach :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's beach of contact
> 
> I win by the way :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you both lost :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha sneaky Dani .  you need to update the north east Midlands Meeting it still says March is the next meeting. Looking forward to the April one.


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> There was me, relaxing on the breach, basking in my winning status, cut cruelly short by my autocorrect


There's no such thing as relaxation [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol:



clewb said:


> Haha sneaky Dani .  you need to update the north east Midlands Meeting it still says March is the next meeting. Looking forward to the April one.


OOHH. I'll need to pull my socks up and stop thinking about the lovely weather I had on holiday :roll:


----------



## clewb

Dum Dee dum Dee Dum. :-D


----------



## nastylasty

oo oo i know that tune ummm


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> oo oo i know that tune ummm


 :-D yup it's a goodun.


----------



## nastylasty

how about der der der der der der.......... der der der


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> how about der der der der der der.......... der der der


Funeral dirge. Cause you going down ;-)


----------



## nastylasty

wrong it was superman coz I'm flying high!!!!! 8)


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> wrong it was superman coz I'm flying high!!!!! 8)


Watch out for that radio tower... Oh ow that's gotta hurt! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nastylasty

clewb said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong it was superman coz I'm flying high!!!!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for that radio tower... Oh ow that's gotta hurt! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

OOWWWWW right in the maraccas


----------



## John-H

I want some of what you two are on :lol:


----------



## clewb

John-H said:


> I want some of what you two are on :lol:


Trust me you don't!! I'm at work and it's just so boring that a fun fictional notion is much more entertaining!! Loving it!!


----------



## nastylasty

clewb said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some of what you two are on :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me you don't!! I'm at work and it's just so boring that a fun fictional notion is much more entertaining!! Loving it!!
Click to expand...

Ditto I'm bored at work too but I'm loving it more  8)


----------



## clewb

Comic comedy ftw! Have you seen cyanide and happiness comic strips? Dark but extremely amusing!


----------



## nastylasty

lmfao no I'd never seen them but they are very funny just up my street! thx


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> lmfao no I'd never seen them but they are very funny just up my street! thx


We must share a sense of humor then. Love some of the morbid word plays!


----------



## VSPURS

3.8 Twin Turbo


----------



## clewb

VSPURS said:


> 3.8 Twin Turbo


Where?


----------



## nastylasty

clewb said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8 Twin Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

not here???

IT'S BEHIND YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8 Twin Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not here???
> 
> IT'S BEHIND YOU!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh No it isn't! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

In the garage!


----------



## clewb

VSPURS said:


> In the garage!


Spoil sport.


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the little pinny holes?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a bit like moisture under the coating? I have the same problem with one of my alloys after I had it resprayed
Click to expand...

Going back to the seller on Tuesday. Gutted to have to send them back but very impressed with the customer service. Been in touch over and back with the seller in the last few days.


----------



## A3DFU

nastylasty said:


> how about der der der der der der.......... der der der


Der was? Got problems with your German declension tables? How about die und das? :roll:


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about der der der der der der.......... der der der
> 
> 
> 
> Der was? Got problems with your German declension tables? How about die und das? :roll:
Click to expand...

This is why we need a like button!!! Brilliant Dani should be copied to the joke section really!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nastylasty

Actually i'm a bit thick and have a stutter!!! ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

Ding ding ding round 100!


----------



## VSPURS

Square 200


----------



## nastylasty

Triangle 300

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

Cube 600


----------



## clewb

Octagon 1800


----------



## nastylasty

Dodecahedron 2922.6


----------



## VSPURS

Line 1


----------



## clewb

Pseudo pneumoperitonium.

I Know fancy words too!


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> Pseudo pneumoperitonium.


Also known as chilaiditi syndrome


----------



## clewb

Fun fact of the day!


----------



## nastylasty

I knew I should have used talcum powder before putting on my rubber undercrackers this morning :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> I knew I should have used talcum powder before putting on my rubber undercrackers this morning :twisted: :twisted:


The chaffing think of the chaffing!


----------



## VSPURS

Dump

As in Valve!


----------



## Jonny_C

Wibble

I just feel the need to join in again - it's not about the winning any more [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## clewb

Periprosthetic fracture.


----------



## nastylasty

crimpolene trousers


----------



## clewb

Double helping of fast and furious. Don't mind if I do. Fast 6 done bring on 7!!


----------



## A3DFU

Jonny_C said:


> it's not about the winning any more [smiley=bigcry.gif][/size]


Are you sure :lol:


----------



## Otley

Sure as I'll ever be!


----------



## clewb

Winning. Winning is good.


----------



## nastylasty

I wouldn't know

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

Well..... Foramen magnum


----------



## A3DFU

Perestroika


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> Perestroika


Cool


----------



## clewb

Why did it say Dave lincs was last poster but doesn't show his post?


----------



## nastylasty

it doesn't. it says last post by nastylasty 8)


----------



## clewb

You'll notice I did use the past tense! But nastylasty doesn't have the last post anymore either!


----------



## nastylasty

sorry..... what?


----------



## clewb

You heard


----------



## clewb

You heard


----------



## A3DFU

Can't hear you


----------



## clewb

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nastylasty

tarara boomdier tarara boombdier


----------



## clewb

Seeing as the new fast and furious is out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## nastylasty

not a fan i'm afraid


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> not a fan i'm afraid


Boo hiss! haha each to their own. I love anything with fast cars in it!


----------



## nastylasty

normally i do but i found these just a bit too.... i dunno adolescent but thats just my old wrinkly opinion lmao


----------



## clewb

Oh well we're all going that way, one way or another!! I'm probably still somewhat adolescent in my thinking too! Even if you don't like the films you've got to love the attention to detail with the cars


----------



## nastylasty

the cars yes definately the storyline and action mmm na. but the stuntwork is superb i'll give it that


----------



## clewb

Possibly my favourite car through all of it was the Mazda Rx-7 with the veilside wide body kit in Toyko drift.


----------



## nastylasty

i was looking at the rx8 when i bought my tt cracking car. loved the rx7 more but way out of my price range


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> i was looking at the rx8 when i bought my tt cracking car. loved the rx7 more but way out of my price range


Are they expensive to run?


----------



## nastylasty

yeah very. 500 a year tax have to be red lined every day to clean em out. very very high maintanence. only a 1.3 engine kicking out 231hp. but a loveley car


----------



## VSPURS

I hop this isn't turning into a serious car conversation!?
That's not what this thread is all about.


----------



## Otley

I'm up AND dressed, what more do you want?


----------



## John-H

I've just had a Bassett's mint cream. I might have another one :wink:


----------



## nastylasty

VSPURS said:


> I hop this isn't turning into a serious car conversation!?
> That's not what this thread is all about.


stop hopping no time for dat shiiitt :lol:


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> I'm up AND dressed, what more do you want?


Damn beat me to it! :lol: Did stay up until 4am last night though!


----------



## VSPURS

84' F here right now!


----------



## clewb

"There's always time for a nice cup of Tea." Love this quote. Anyone know what it's from?


----------



## Otley

Bin juice on slippers!
AAAAAARRGGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## nastylasty

Otley said:


> Bin juice on slippers!
> AAAAAARRGGGGGGHHHHH!


he's wearing slippers 
aaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## clewb

nastylasty said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bin juice on slippers!
> AAAAAARRGGGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> 
> 
> he's wearing slippers
> aaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Otley

I'll have you know, gentlemen wear slippers and carry a handkerchief. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Just done this walk with my lad (who doesn't walk slowly) and we added another two or so miles as well; so 8 to 9 miles all in all

http://www.countryfile.com/days-out/mac ... t-cheshire

Relaxed at the Peak View Tea Rooms just below the Cat 'n' Fiddle

http://www.peakviewtearooms.co.uk/index.html


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> I'll have you know, gentle(OLD)men wear slippers and carry a handkerchief. :wink:


sorry had to be done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otley

It comes to us all my friend, nothing to be afraid of. 
Slippers on, wireless on in the background and half a stout.
Saturday nights ain't what they used to be eh?


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> It comes to us all my friend, nothing to be afraid of.
> Slippers on, wireless on in the background and half a stout.
> Saturday nights ain't what they used to be eh?


I know. Apart from the slippers it sounds like a good time! I can't even have the stout/beer this evening as I'm going to work at 0000. So your one up on me and you can go to bed!


----------



## A3DFU

Full moon tonight :roll:


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> Full moon tonight :roll:


OOOOWWWWhhhh! :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

'tis illuminating my office [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## clewb

Middle of the night post. Winning for awhile I should think!!


----------



## nastylasty

clewb said:


> Middle of the night post. Winning for awhile I should think!!


only for a while


----------



## clewb

Afternoon. It was good while it lasted. Even managed to get some sleep in on my shift last night  Shock horror!


----------



## VSPURS

Happy Easter


----------



## clewb

Happy Easter to you too. Anglesey track today watching the two wheelers.


----------



## clewb

Some pics.


----------



## VSPURS

Centre Parc for the week this week, Egypt last week, and European Road Trip next week!


----------



## clewb

Lucky you! Well enjoy it. I'm working 8 days from Wednesday. :-/


----------



## VSPURS

Thanks. I will. 8)


----------



## clewb

when your gone I can win :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otley

Good luck with that! :wink:


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> Good luck with that! :wink:


John can we block otley? just for a few days!! [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

I'm winning again!


----------



## clewb

Who's winning sorry? :lol:


----------



## nastylasty

Me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

Mine mine mine!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otley

Is my time in the sin bin up yet? :roll:


----------



## clewb

Haha love it. Hope I can meet you irl at somepoint. I love your stories from your truck!


----------



## VSPURS

I want a truck!


----------



## Otley

They're for professionals only! :lol:


----------



## clewb

I want a Motor bike license. And a ducati monster.


----------



## nastylasty

you're only allowed to drive a truck if you eat yorkie bars!!!


----------



## Otley

And wear a vest!


----------



## nastylasty

ah but do you have a hedgehog tally on your door!!! ok age check do you remember what comedy program that was from???


----------



## Otley

I like trucking, I Iike trucking & I like to truck.
Not The 9 o'clock News.

My form of age checking is usually...
It's Friday, it's five to five and its......?
If I'm met with a blank expression, they're normally too young to be doing what they're doing.


----------



## nastylasty

Otley said:


> I like trucking, I Iike trucking & I like to truck.
> Not The 9 o'clock News.
> 
> My form of age checking is usually...
> It's Friday, it's five to five and its......?
> If I'm met with a blank expression, they're normally too young to be doing what they're doing.


CRACKERJACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahhhh the good ole days


----------



## A3DFU

13


----------



## clewb

Been out for a nice spin today!


----------



## Otley

Stunning. 8) 
Looks a glorious day there too.


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> Stunning. 8)
> Looks a glorious day there too.


It has been gorgeous the last couple of days here. Unfortunately work has to be faced tomorrow. :roll: And I don't drive a truck so I won't see the weather between 8:30 and 5.


----------



## A3DFU

plus 1


----------



## Otley

Making the most of the weather, weeks holiday, 2 days in the garden so far. 8) 
Working on the qS both days but it beats the hell out of grafting.


----------



## clewb

Sounds good. I'm turning in. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

clewb said:


> I want a Motor bike license. And a ducati monster.


The Ducati Monster was my first bike.
Good bike too.
Do it!


----------



## A3DFU

Windows and door later, and the house feels like a new one


----------



## nastylasty

AARDVARKS


----------



## Otley

nastylasty said:


> AARDVARKS


Why the long face?


----------



## nastylasty

Otley said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> AARDVARKS
> 
> 
> 
> Why the long face?
Click to expand...

lmfao I bow to your comeback. superb


----------



## clewb

Bored at work again. :-/


----------



## VSPURS

clewb said:


> Bored at work again. :-/


Do something else!


----------



## clewb

Change career?


----------



## Otley

I did.


----------



## VSPURS

I'm retiring next month!


----------



## Otley

My old girl retired, now she's gone back!!!
What's that about? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Need to keep busy!
Can't see me getting bored though to be honest!


----------



## Otley

Nor me, I'm counting down the days. :wink:


----------



## John-H

What about the seconds?


----------



## Jonny_C

Me too - 4704 working days to go. Yay [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Jonny_C

406,425,600 - that's working seconds


----------



## Otley

As it stands today...... 8,030 days for me!
Not long now, as I've been counting since 1988. :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

51 actual days left for me! 8)


----------



## Jonny_C

VSPURS said:


> 51 actual days left for me! 8)


You're definitely not allowed to play anymore


----------



## Otley

Seconded.


----------



## John-H

Hourded!


----------



## Otley

Whodid?


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Need to keep busy!
> Can't see me getting bored though to be honest!


If you're like me you work just as much once retired


----------



## clewb

VSPURS said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a Motor bike license. And a ducati monster.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ducati Monster was my first bike.
> Good bike too.
> Do it!
Click to expand...

It's in the long term plan. Have sent off for the form to exchange my license for a uk one. Then plan on doing my be (towing) license followed by CBT. May leave the bikes for one more year as I could go straight to unlimited then (24) .


----------



## nastylasty

HELP
has anyone seen my plot??? apparently I've lost it according to my wife.
Also does anyone have a clue going cheap??? as apparently I don't have one. That I agree with


----------



## Otley

Calm down my friend, the lost plot is a common occurrence. Mine was misplaced a LONG time ago and I've managed just fine winging it without one.
As for a clue, they were an optional extra, so to speak. They weren't on the 'essentials list', more of a 'bling add on'.
Honestly, worry not, dig deep you'll be just fine. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Getting a new wife might be an easier option!


----------



## clewb

VSPURS said:


> Getting a new wife might be an easier option!


 Uneconomical repair? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otley

Surely that depends on condition!


----------



## Cloud

nastylasty said:


> HELP
> has anyone seen my plot??? apparently I've lost it according to my wife.


If you do find it, will you let me know if my marbles are with it? :?


----------



## Otley

Ah, now marbles, that's bordering on serious!
I don't feel admitting on an open forum that you've taken leave of your marbles is a good idea.
They must be somewhere! For the love of all things holy they MUST be found, stop everything, where did you last have them? 
Have you posted any 'lost' notices in your neighbourhood?
PLEASE keep us updated, I've got to take a little lay down after a bombshell like that! :wink:


----------



## Cloud

OMG, do you think it might be terminal?  You've got me worried now! I will immediately print off some posters, like you suggest, and tape them to every lamp post I pass on my way home from work - it might take a while but I must find them!!


----------



## Otley

Apparently it's not terminal, I've just phoned a friend.
You can carry on as normal until they are found. When you are reunited with them don't try to take them all at once, gradually acclimatise yourself to avoid any unwanted side effects. 

Had a surprise visit from my chum this aft', not seen him for a while. His ride still looks as nice as ever!


----------



## clewb

Nice looking machine. ;-)


----------



## Otley

It's a right piece of kit. Carbon and billet everywhere.
Nice touches like exhaust exits through swing arms that sort of detail.


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> OMG, do you think it might be terminal?  You've got me worried now! I will immediately print off some posters, like you suggest, and tape them to every lamp post I pass on my way home from work - it might take a while but I must find them!!


I got some marbles Karen which I can let you have. What size and colour would you like?

I quite like theses but at £29.99 each they don't come cheap


----------



## VSPURS

Otley said:


> It's a right piece of kit. Carbon and billet everywhere.
> Nice touches like exhaust exits through swing arms that sort of detail.


Nice!


----------



## clewb

If he had super wide tires it would look a bit like the bike from the last Batman films.


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, do you think it might be terminal?  You've got me worried now! I will immediately print off some posters, like you suggest, and tape them to every lamp post I pass on my way home from work - it might take a while but I must find them!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got some marbles Karen which I can let you have. What size and colour would you like?
> 
> I quite like theses but at £29.99 each they don't come cheap
Click to expand...

Are they Elgin? Apparently they have a controversial returns policy.


----------



## VSPURS

***** Bonk


----------



## clewb

Subarachnoid haemorrage.


----------



## Otley

Not good!!! :?


----------



## clewb

Otley said:


> Not good!!! :?


Nope if you've got one your in the shirt.


----------



## Jonny_C

What? Marbles? No definitely not good in your shirt!

( it's possible I may have not been keeping up with this thread )


----------



## VSPURS

European Tour starts tomorrow! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## clewb

Jonny_C said:


> What? Marbles? No definitely not good in your shirt!
> 
> ( it's possible I may have not been keeping up with this thread )


No if you have a subarachnoid haemorrage Your in the shirt.


----------



## A3DFU

Mostly happens in people aged 45 to 70 and more in women


----------



## clewb

It usually produces a very distinctive pattern on ct. Looks a bit like a star


----------



## VSPURS

Just back from a 7 day, 3000 mile road trip round Italy!


----------



## A3DFU

bet you enjoyed that!


----------



## clewb

VSPURS said:


> Just back from a 7 day, 3000 mile road trip round Italy!


Ya I noticed you were gone I stayed winning for that long!


----------



## VSPURS

Sorry!
I'll try not to do it again.


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> bet you enjoyed that!


It was amazing!
Tamworth to Rome and back with a few detours along the way in 7 days!


----------



## A3DFU

Very bad of you, you know Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## clewb

See you tomorrow Dani


----------



## A3DFU

See you tomorrow Diarmuid 

Lets hope for some good weather at least some of the time.


----------



## nastylasty

how was your meet guys?? i went to goodwood this morning and the weather was a bit rubbish but there were some amazing cars out still,and nice to meet up with some other members


----------



## A3DFU

nastylasty said:


> how was your meet guys??


It was very good indeed, thanks. And the sun came out around 11-ish and stayed out until we left a 5pm 8)


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> how was your meet guys??
> 
> 
> 
> It was very good indeed, thanks. And the sun came out around 11-ish and stayed out until we left a 5pm 8)
Click to expand...

Me and John even got a bit of sun burn!


----------



## John-H

I slapped on some sun cream so it wasn't so bad. Still felt it in the shower this morning though :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> I slapped on some sun cream so it wasn't so bad. Still felt it in the shower this morning though :wink:


Something must be wrong with your finger tips :lol: :wink:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I slapped on some sun cream so it wasn't so bad. Still felt it in the shower this morning though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Something must be wrong with your finger tips :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

No my finger tips were unscathed but various patches of other skin were sore under the hot water due to damage from the huge bright ball of radioactive burny stuff


----------



## nastylasty

Oooo 9 days you nearly won ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

There's only one winner!


----------



## nastylasty

Otley said:


> There's only one winner!


what you mean me?


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> There's only one winner!


I know. That's me 

Thank you all for playing along


----------



## nastylasty

He was talking to me a3 ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

Now I thought .......


----------



## A3DFU

Now no queue jumping  I'm sure he was talking to me


----------



## John-H

But ...


----------



## A3DFU

Sshhh. No buts allowed :twisted:


----------



## John-H

If there were no buts sitting would be difficult :?


----------



## A3DFU

And there wouldn't be anyone sitting on the fence


----------



## Otley

I'm not sitting on the fence.....
I just can't remember what the question was! :roll: 
Once saw a man carrying a gate along our high street..... Thought I'd best not confront him, he might take ofFENCE!  
Aaah, the old ones are the best eh?


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> Aaah, the old ones are the best eh?


Oh, yes! I'm with you on that one


----------



## John-H

Otley said:


> There's only one winner!


Maybe but this is never ending. Perhaps we should introduce a system of PR so instead of last past the post, the one with the most posts wins?  Or should that be least posts wins? :?


----------



## A3DFU

Naaa; we can't change the rules mid-way [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Otley

I'm still not too sure!!!


----------



## nastylasty

You could change them if everyone agrees

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty

imagine if the whole world agreed


----------



## John-H

Wow!


----------



## nastylasty

bazinga


----------



## Otley

Reasty said:


> imagine if the whole world agreed


How boring would that be :?:


----------



## A3DFU

Have you all had a nice Bank Holiday? I did


----------



## simno44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

Is this for Infantry or Cavalry?


----------



## nastylasty

Blimey this ones gone quiet


----------



## John-H

Pardon?


----------



## nastylasty

I said it's gone a bit quiet ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

Perked up now though eh? :wink:


----------



## nastylasty

A little yeah

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## saint

I've forgotten, what's the prize again?


----------



## nastylasty

A years tt ownership with no issues at all

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

I'm not sure if that is possible!


----------



## A3DFU

We're having the longest day tomorrow...just where is summer?


----------



## Otley

We're having that here too! :roll:


----------



## brian1978

Otley said:


> We're having that here too! :roll:


we love the summer here in Scotland......

its the best day of the year.


----------



## Otley

brian1978 said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're having that here too! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> we love the summer here in Scotland......
> 
> its the best day of the year.
Click to expand...

Where do you go for it :?: :?: :?: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're having that here too! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> we love the summer here in Scotland......
> 
> its the best day of the year.
Click to expand...

Summer in Scotland?
I wore my winter coat two days ago when in Glencoe walking around in the rain


----------



## VSPURS

I got lost!


----------



## k9l3

I win


----------



## nastylasty

Win what k9

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VSPURS

Moving house again!


----------



## A3DFU

where to this time?


----------



## VSPURS

Not far away as it's just temporary while I have my house re-built!


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds like major work being done on your house


----------



## brian1978

Otley said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're having that here too! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> we love the summer here in Scotland......
> 
> its the best day of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you go for it :?: :?: :?: :lol:
Click to expand...

Benidorm :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Yep, virtually a complete rebuild!


----------



## A3DFU

Phew! Not much different from your TT then :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Phew! Not much different from your TT then :wink:


Haha! Yes!


----------



## A3DFU

Bit more costly than your TT rebuilt no doubt :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

A3DFU said:


> Bit more costly than your TT rebuilt no doubt :roll:


Only just!


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

:lol:


----------



## nastylasty

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Not as hot today which is good!


----------



## nastylasty

VSPURS said:


> Not as hot today which is good!


it is in my office!!! I almost had to remove my woollen laderhosen


----------



## VSPURS

Nice here in Rhodes!


----------



## A3DFU

Jealous


----------



## VSPURS

8)


----------



## Zombie

Newbie winning now


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome newbee


----------



## Zombie

Thank you A3DFU


----------



## A3DFU

'twas a pleasure


----------



## Zombie

Cool


----------



## VSPURS

Still winning I see!


----------



## John-H

Need glasses! 8)


----------



## Zombie

Yep


----------



## VSPURS

616bhp


----------



## A3DFU

Wooo. That's more than Bullet TT


----------



## VSPURS

Yep!
2 turbo's!


----------



## A3DFU

Ah, that explains it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

Have you got a torque curve to display?


----------



## VSPURS

Unfortunately not.
:?


----------



## Zombie

In that case, Newbie still wining. But wow! Must really shift.


----------



## VSPURS

Well done and yep.


----------



## John-H

It's all torque :roll:


----------



## Zombie

John-H said:


> It's all torque :roll:


Was to new to put that  
But won't be by the time I've won this! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Where's the action? :roll:


----------



## John-H

Zombie said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all torque :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Was to new to put that
> But won't be by the time I've won this! :roll:
Click to expand...

Below 1,000 rpm it's idle torque. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

443lb ft of all torque! :roll:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Where's the action? :roll:


The torque of the town?


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Where's the action? :roll:


The torque of the town?


----------



## VSPURS

Maybe!


----------



## A3DFU

Good morning


----------



## clewb

Morning Dani. You were getting up as I was going to bed.


----------



## A3DFU

Ooh, we could have waved to each other :roll:


----------



## Zombie

weathers good


----------



## A3DFU

So it is here


----------



## Zombie

I hate fast food.


----------



## A3DFU

It vanishes too quickly :wink:


----------



## Zombie

Harder to catch. It's a zombie thing :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Just send the fast food police out. They'll catch it for you [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Zombie

:idea: yum :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:

Ah, did they caught it for you then?
[having some home made veggie bake in a bit myself]


----------



## Zombie

Ate the fast food police :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

Yeeks  What did it taste like? Are you OK?


----------



## Zombie

Chicken. Brains a little small (nom nom)


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=sick2.gif]

I on the other hand had mixed olives, hummus, tzatziki and some nice walnut bread washed down with a glass of Chardonnay. All of that after painting the front of my house. Relaxing now


----------



## Zombie

Apparently they do something called a foot long. Dread to think which body part that's going to be.


----------



## leopard

A 12 incher is a rule,not an exception :lol:


----------



## Zombie

My fat max stands out eleven feet.  if we are talking rules


----------



## nastylasty

but my armpits are made of ceramic


----------



## Zombie

Do they stop well?


----------



## A3DFU

My six year old grandson told me today how zombies walk :roll:


----------



## nastylasty

Amazingly well

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie

How about when cold?


----------



## Otley

Aren't zombies ALWAYS cold?


----------



## A3DFU

Ah. My grandson didn't tell me that :roll:


----------



## Zombie

Here you go. I tend to agree with this

It really depends on the type of zombification. In a lot of movies, many zombies are totally bled out and dried up, so they don't even have blood. In a movie like 28 days later or I am Legend (if you want to call those zombies), I'd venture to guess warm-blooded, as it seems to be more of a regular human disease. Then there's the whole Haitian Voodoo classical zombie, which is more of a hypnotized person, so warm-blooded for that.


----------



## A3DFU

You seem to know your zombie stuff


----------



## Otley

You have to be well clued up for when the zombie apocalypse comes, I'm sure. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zombie

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## John-H

Q: Where do zombies eat dinner?
A: The LIVING room!


----------



## Zombie

A: off the cuff

A: on the move


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like the win is all mine


----------



## macax91

All in , on my victory


----------



## A3DFU

Nooooo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley

Aaaannnnd.... You're back in the room! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> Aaaannnnd.... You're back in the room! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Are you or are you down the gym? :wink:


----------



## Zombie

Congratulations on your win.


----------



## A3DFU

Thank you


----------



## Otley

There's only one Winner!


----------



## John-H

Oh don't start that again :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:

On a different note, this makes a delicious smoothie that fills me up until late afternoon:

2 tsp linseeds
1 orange
50g pineapple
20g fresh ginger
1 celery stalk
hand full of curly kale
water

It provides protein, lowers blood pressure and blood cholesterol, it helps with vertigo and tinnitus, it's good for joints and as an antioxidant it is also effective against various cancers:

And it's very yummy too


----------



## John-H

I want it now! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Sorry, I've downed it all. It was too yummy


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Winner


----------



## A3DFU

Michael?


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

no dear


----------



## John-H

Calm down ...


----------



## A3DFU

I was all calm -----> until I checked my email


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Why?


----------



## A3DFU

Inbox is exploding


----------



## coog

Trying


----------



## coog

to build


----------



## coog

post


----------



## coog

count up


----------



## coog

in order


----------



## coog

to see


----------



## coog

adverts in


----------



## coog

the classifieds


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

2


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

3!


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

sorry about this. I'm trying to view classifieds.... what a mental set-up :S


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## coog

1


----------



## A3DFU

One what? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Stonebridge

1 1 2 3 5 __?


----------



## A3DFU

Followed by 7 and 11 8)


----------



## Martin F

coog said:


> sorry about this. I'm trying to view classifieds.... what a mental set-up :S


Me Too!!! , How many posts are required ???


----------



## A3DFU

More than one :wink:


----------



## Martin F

A3DFU said:


> More than one :wink:


HaHa, This thread is so yours :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Martin F said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa, This thread is so yours :lol:
Click to expand...

How d'you know?


----------



## Martin F

A3DFU said:


> Martin F said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa, This thread is so yours :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How d'you know?
Click to expand...

Because you keep posting the last post :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Oh drats


----------



## Zombie

Not always


----------



## Martin F

Zombie said:


> Not always


lol, nice try


----------



## A3DFU

Do or don't do, there is no try

Joda to Luke Skywalker in 'The Empire strikes back'


----------



## Benwaa

been a while


----------



## A3DFU

Ah thanks for reminding


----------



## Benwaa

no worries


----------



## Martin F

A3DFU said:


> Ah thanks for reminding


You are proving to be serious competition but last time i played one of these threads i won , sooo :wink:


----------



## Danman87

This is funny


----------



## A3DFU

That's what life is all about


----------



## Martin F

A3DFU said:


> That's what life is all about


----------



## Otley

Morning!


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> Morning!


Super weather today, isn't it?


----------



## suzannec

A3DFU said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Super weather today, isn't it?
Click to expand...

The stuff bank holidays are made of!


----------



## Ropemonkey

Hello !


----------



## Otley

Hello yerself


----------



## A3DFU

Hello. It's throwing it down here :?


----------



## Ropemonkey

The fog is thick today !


----------



## A3DFU

Ropemonkey said:


> The fog is thick today !


It was when I was there last month.
Where in the Highlands are you?


----------



## Ropemonkey

A3DFU said:


> Ropemonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fog is thick today !
> 
> 
> 
> It was when I was there last month.
> Where in the Highlands are you?
Click to expand...

Well, I live in Inverness but currently I am ....

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/61% ... 7!4d1.3447


----------



## A3DFU

Ropemonkey said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropemonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fog is thick today !
> 
> 
> 
> It was when I was there last month.
> Where in the Highlands are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I live in Inverness but currently I am ....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/61% ... 7!4d1.3447
Click to expand...

Looks very wet to me :lol:


----------



## Ropemonkey

Get to the chopper !


----------



## ChasingCrows

Ropemonkey said:


> Get to the chopper !


Last post for over 4 months, almost 8)


----------



## Ropemonkey

Merry Christmas [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Merry Christmas to one and all


----------



## Otley

Aaannndd..... Relax!


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> Aaannndd..... Relax!


 Good advice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## simon3868

Good evening all and Happy Valentines!


----------



## simon3868

simon3868 said:


> Good evening all and Happy Valentines!


Winner???


----------



## A3DFU

simon3868 said:


> simon3868 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all and Happy Valentines!
> 
> 
> 
> Winner???
Click to expand...

Valentine :wink:


----------



## simon3868

A3DFU said:


> simon3868 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simon3868 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all and Happy Valentines!
> 
> 
> 
> Winner???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valentine :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep, Happy


----------



## A3DFU

:lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Iceblue

Nutz


----------



## burningtyres87

The last post here! Does this make me a winner?


----------



## HOGG

I've never posted in this thread, so I'm guessing I'm a winner....

Please say YES

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4

Nope i'm the winner :lol:


----------



## leopard

Winner takes all .

Note to Admin, close thread down now


----------



## Stiff




----------



## leopard

Stiff said:


>


That's right Stiff, thanks for the confirmation.
I now claim my prize. When you're ready John, ta [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Nice try boyz... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

My go


----------



## leopard

No more goes.

Any attempt at further posts may incur a hefty fine / police prosecution. Fair warning


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

As Stiff is being forced to sell his TT and no doubt will be leaving the site I feel it would be nice to stop it there with Stiff's post as a mark of respect and appreciation for his contributions to humour on the site.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ZephyR2 said:


> As Stiff is being forced to sell his TT and no doubt will be leaving the site I feel it would be nice to stop it there with Stiff's post as a mark of respect and appreciation for his contributions to humour on the site.


Seconded well said [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## leopard

Cops are on the way...


----------



## ZephyR2

Damn! My shallow attempt to have the last post has failed.


----------



## HOGG

Slip this in....

Winner

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Slip something else in, a truncheon for you HOGG, sideways


----------



## Iceblue

Be gone II Gattopardo!


----------



## leopard

Last post wins


----------



## ZephyR2

Apparently that's a myth.


----------



## leopard

No myth, Admin are taking steps


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So that's why I fell down the stairs :lol:


----------



## leopard

John is on his way


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You missed him he's just left


----------



## leopard

Be very afraid...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I declare leopard the winner


----------



## leopard

Sneaky :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes, well done.


----------



## Iceblue

Not quite


----------



## Zombie




----------



## FNChaos

looks like Zombie won...


----------



## Iceblue

Its not that easy


----------



## SwissJetPilot

...and here go again.


----------



## John-H

Lord almighty again? :lol:


----------



## Iceblue

Thats right


----------



## toddjoseph

My previous attempt to be the last person to post have failed lol. Well this thread is for sure just for laughs. I have been reading old comments for almost an hour now.


----------



## Iceblue

You win


----------



## saint

Is this still a thing


----------



## saint

Holy crap, just realised I registered here in 2002.... O_O


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> Holy crap, just realised I registered here in 2002.... O_O


That’s when most of us oldies were re-joined by Jae after the Forum got hijacked and didn’t work for a week. 
I remember conversing with Wak and others via email during that time 😇


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No I won a long time ago 🤣


----------



## Iceblue

Not so sure OG's


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Topic locked


----------



## Iceblue

OK sorry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

its defo locked any more posting is punishable by death 🥷


----------



## Iceblue

Are you missing your TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Who me I see them every time I go in the garage


----------



## Iceblue

I thought you sold your TT. Must have confused you with a different mamber who had a yellow TT. Sounds like you have two in tyhe garage which is even better.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Iceblue said:


> I thought you sold your TT. Must have confused you with a different mamber who had a yellow TT. Sounds like you have two in tyhe garage which is even better.


Still got them both had yellow from new 21 years and the qS from 2 years old coming up 15 years


----------



## YELLOW_TT




----------



## Iceblue

Bueatiful cars. What sort of wheels are on the coupe?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No it finished year ago 😉🤣


----------



## Jan135

Are we still playing or what


----------



## YELLOW_TT

How many times no 😁


----------



## Nem

Boo!


----------



## Squat

Is the game over???🚘


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No not anymore


----------



## Squat

Last but not least.............


----------



## Iceblue

I win again


----------



## Squat

Oh no you don't 👅


----------



## Iceblue

That was quick lol


----------



## Squat

For a Mk 2


----------



## Iceblue

Agree. The best Mark of all


----------



## Squat

Full marks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

This post in now locked


----------



## Squat

Seriously??


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I never joke


----------



## Squat

Sez he with a yellow TT 👀


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Squat said:


> Sez he with a yellow TT 👀


I was in my Avus one at the time so being serious 🤨🤣


----------



## Iceblue

How can it be locked


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have the key


----------



## Squat

To success?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No to lock this thread


----------



## Squat

In your dreams


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So you won congratulations 🎂


----------



## Squat

And the prize is.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Is this one


----------



## Squat

Surprise


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not really I know you were going to say that


----------



## Squat

I fell asleep........


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wakey wakey


----------



## Squat

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Iceblue

Diddly


----------



## Squat

🚘


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not really I was expecting that


----------



## Squat

🥳


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Thought I’d won this


----------



## Squat

👀
👃
👅


----------



## Iceblue

You have to write something otherwise it is not a valid response


----------



## Squat

Happy Christmas


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bah humbug


----------



## Squat

Custard


----------



## YELLOW_TT

And custard


----------



## Squat

And spotted dick


----------

